#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Wat jullie te wachten staat: Racisme next level

## Revisor

*Pas op, ook institutioneel racisme wordt geautomatiseerd*

*De overheid maakt steeds meer gebruik van risicosystemen om vroegtijdig te kunnen ingrijpen. Vergeten wordt dat die vol zitten met vooroordelen. Discriminatie ligt op de loer, schrijft Marc Schuilenburg in de Politiecolumn.*

Marc Schuilenburg 14 november 2016



In Nederland worden steeds meer risicosystemen gebruikt om verdachte personen vooraf te signaleren of misbruik van voorzieningen voortijdig op te sporen. Van de Verwijsindex Risicojongeren (VIR) waarin risicosignalen van hulpverleners worden verzameld over jongeren tot het Systeem Risico Indicatie (SyRI) om uitkerings- en belastingfraude te voorkomen.

Veel risicosystemen werken met gedragsprofielen die zijn opgesteld op basis van enorme hoeveelheden gegevens. Via deze profielen wordt gezocht naar verdachte patronen in het gedrag van personen. Neem SyRI van het Ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid. Een laag waterverbruik kan in dit systeem wijzen op uitkeringsfraude omdat iemand bijna nooit thuis is.
*
Kan de computer recidive berekenen?*

Voordeel van risicosystemen als VIR en SyRI is dat misstanden sneller kunnen worden opgespoord. Tegelijk is een waarschuwing op haar plaats. Aan het gebruik van deze data-gedreven systemen kleven ook risicos. Te vaak wordt vergeten dat de techniek die deze verregaande surveillance mogelijk maakt geen waardevrij middel is. Zo worden data altijd ontsloten vanuit een specifieke context en geschiedenis. Denk aan de geautomatiseerde stappen om correlaties te vinden in de data, zoals de algoritmen die worden gebruikt om personen te categoriseren. Deze algoritmen zullen nooit neutraal zijn. Ze werken via variabelen die geselecteerd zijn door ontwikkelaars, analisten en beleidsmakers. Hierdoor zitten er onvermijdelijk vooroordelen (bias) in de software van risicosystemen.

Het meest duidelijk kwam zon vooroordeel naar voren in het onderzoek van journalistenplatform ProPublica naar risico-evaluaties van de Amerikaanse justitie. Steeds meer rechters in de Verenigde Staten gebruiken computerprogrammas om de kans te berekenen of een verdachte zal recidiveren. Is de kans groter op recidive, dan wordt er een zwaardere gevangenisstraf opgelegd. Uit het onderzoek van ProPublica blijkt dat burgers met een donkere huidskleur structureel hogere risico-scores krijgen toebedeeld dan blanke personen, ongeacht of ze al eerder zijn veroordeeld voor het plegen van criminaliteit. Zo hebben burgers met een donkere huidskleur 77% meer kans om te worden gelabeld als iemand met een hoger risico op het plegen van een toekomstig geweldsmisdrijf dan blanke verdachten. Ook hebben ze 45% meer kans dan blanke verdachten om te worden gelabeld als iemand die berhaupt strafbare feiten van welke aard dan ook gaan plegen.
*
Wie controleert de risicosystemen?*

Welke voordelen risicosystemen ook mogen hebben, het valt niet te ontkennen dat de bias die in elke dataset zit vervelende consequenties kan hebben voor bepaalde personen of bevolkingsgroepen. In het geval van de bevindingen van ProPublica is er zelfs sprake van institutioneel racisme. Het systeem waarmee rechters in de Verenigde Staten werken om de kans te berekenen dat een verdachte weer in de fout gaat, leidt tot structurele discriminatie en een ongelijke rechtsbehandeling van gekleurde bevolkingsgroepen. Dit maakt de vraag relevant welke bias zit opgesloten in Nederlandse risicosystemen. Welke vooroordelen zijn verborgen in het instrument Recidive Inschattingsschalen (RISc) waarmee de reclassering het recidiverisico van delinquenten inschat? Leidt het Criminaliteit Anticipatie Systeem (CAS) van de Amsterdamse politie dat woninginbraken en overvallen voorspelt tot een selectief optreden tegen bepaalde bevolkingsgroepen?

Heel lang hebben we gedacht dat voor een prettige en veilige samenleving het nodig was om elkaar te controleren. De staat controleerde de burgers, en burgers elkaar. Met de komst van data-gedreven risicosystemen draait alles een slag. De vraag wordt nu: Wie controleert de algoritmen?

_Marc Schuilenburg__ doceert aan de afdeling Strafrecht en Criminologie van de Vrije Universiteit te Amsterdam. De Politiecolumn wordt afwisselend geschreven door deskundigen uit het politieveld.

_*Blogger* *Marc Schuilenburg

*Marc Schuilenburg doceert aan de afdeling Strafrecht en Criminologie van de Vrije Universiteit te Amsterdam. Hij studeerde filosofie en rechten aan de Erasmus Universiteit Rotterdam. Zijn nieuwste boek heet The Securitization of Society. Crime, Risk, and Social Order (2015). Hij ontving de driejaarlijkse Willem Nagelprijs van de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Criminologie voor zijn boek Orde in veiligheid. Een dynamisch perspectief (2012). Samen met Bob Hoogenboom geeft hij het mastervak Politie en Veiligheid aan de Vrije Universiteit Amsterdam. Zijn website is www.marcschuilenburg.nl. 


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2016/11/14...seerd-a1530922

----------


## Revisor

*Big data bedreigt de democratie*

Wouter van Noort 28 november 2016



Big data wordt gebruikt om sollicitanten te selecteren, verzekerden te beoordelen, aanslagen te voorkomen en politieke campagnes op af te stemmen. Als een algoritme een oordeel velt, zal het wel gebaseerd zijn op een kloppende berekening en neutrale feiten, wordt vaak gedacht. Maar die aanname is ronduit gevaarlijk, volgens Harvard-wiskundige Cathy ONeil in haar overtuigende boek _Weapons of Math Destruction._

Neem haar voorbeeld van een Amerikaanse autoverzekeraar die op basis van kredietscores (inschattingen van iemands kredietwaardigheid) probeert te voorspellen hoeveel kans iemand heeft op een ongeluk, en daarop de hoogte van de premie baseert. In die kredietscores wordt de postcode verwerkt. En in postcodes zit, zeker in steden met zwarte en witte wijken, mogelijk ook informatie over huidskleur verwerkt. Huidskleur mag wettelijk niet worden meegewogen in het bepalen van premies, maar door het te verstoppen in algoritmes gebeurt dat via een omweg toch.

ONeil waarschuwt dat door dit soort ondoorzichtige algoritmes discriminatie zal toenemen, economische ongelijkheid zal groeien en zelfs dat de democratie gevaar loopt. Want ook overheden gebruiken in toenemende mate algoritmes en datamodellen om beslissingen te nemen. Het is zeer de vraag of we met big data de menselijke vooroordelen elimineren, of juist camoufleren met nieuwe technologie, aldus ONeil.

Nog een voorbeeld: in de VS, net als in Nederland, maakt de politie gebruik van big data om te bepalen waar ze moeten patrouilleren. Ook daarin zitten mogelijk vooroordelen verstopt, die zichzelf bovendien versterken: als bepaalde wijken vaker worden gecontroleerd, stijgt daar het aantal staandehoudingen, al was het maar vanwege identificatieplicht. Omdat die staandehoudingen in veel modellen meewegen, gaan de agenten nog vaker patrouilleren, waardoor er een vicieuze cirkel ontstaat.
*
Feilbare modellen*

Het grote probleem: bijna niemand kan toezicht houden op algoritmes, omdat maar weinig mensen ze kunnen beoordelen  als ze al openbaar zijn.

ONeil is een geloofwaardige data-criticus: na haar Harvard-studie werkte ze bij een hedgefonds om complexe data-analysemodellen in elkaar te zetten. Toen ze door kreeg hoe feilbaar de modellen waren, werd ze onderzoeker. Met dit boek sluit ze aan bij een groeiende groep wetenschappers die de laatste maanden waarschuwt voor een te groot geloof in algoritmes en data.

Dat ONeil gedurende het hele boek consequent de term _weapons of math destruction (WMD)_ gebruikt, waarmee ze slechte big data-toepassingen aanduidt, draagt niet bij aan de nuchterheid van haar betoog. Dat is jammer, want de vele concrete en recente voorbeelden zijn al voldoende stof voor een zorgwekkende analyse van een van de invloedrijkste technologietrends van de laatste tijd.

*
Cathy ONeil: Weapons of Math Destruction*. How Big Data Increases Inequality and Threatens Democracy. Crown Publishing Group, 272 blz. 16,99


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2016/11/28...96961-a1533975

----------


## Revisor

REUTERS

*Facebook is gemaakt voor etnisch profileren

**Typhoon werd als zwarte rapper in een mooie auto aangehouden. Sindsdien is de discussie over etnisch profileren terecht losgebarsten. Er is daarbij zelden aandacht voor dat de businessmodellen van diensten uit Silicon Valley grotendeels zijn gebaseerd op profilering, en dat etnisch profileren daarbij als innovatief marketinginstrument wordt aangeprezen.

*Hans de Zwart directeur van Bits of Freedom en komt op voor digitale burgerrechten 16 juni 2016, 02:00

Zo presenteerden Facebook en Universal Pictures dit jaar hun nieuwste advertentie-innovatie, de cutting edge op het gebied van marketing: het etnisch segmenteren van de Facebook-gebruikers. Het voorbeeld dat ze daarvoor gebruikten was de film Straight Outta Compton, een onverwachte bioscoophit. De bedrijven hadden het potentile publiek in drien gedeeld: Afro-Amerikanen, latino's en het 'algemene publiek' (daar hoorden de Afro-Amerikanen en latino's dus niet bij). Voor elk van de drie groepen maakten ze een andere trailer.

Waarom? Volgens het multiculturele team van de informatiegiganten was het algemene publiek nog niet bekend met N.W.A. (de hiphopgroep die centraal staat in de film). De trailer voor dat publiek verkocht de film dus als de lange weg naar de top van hoofdpersonen Ice Cube en Dr. Dre, die wel breder bekend zijn. Een tweede trailer, die Afro-Amerikanen te zien kregen, was compleet verschillend: deze toonde hoe N.W.A. Compton, een voorstad van Los Angeles, op de kaart heeft gezet. Latino's zagen een kortere trailer met Spaanstalige teksten.

Na kritiek hierover in de media legde Facebook heel snel uit dat ze geen van hun gebruikers als zwart bestempelen. In plaats daarvan proberen ze te beoordelen of iemand affiniteit heeft met zwarte cultuur. Ze beloofden daarbij niet te zullen kijken naar foto's (hoewel ze waarschijnlijk allang een uitgebreid face recognition algoritme hebben), noch naar namen of demografische gegevens. In plaats daarvan kijken ze naar de voorkeuren van een gebruiker en naar wat die persoon op internet doet. Kort gezegd: als je naar FunX luistert en 'Zwarte Piet is Racisme' 'leuk' vindt, zul je wel zwarte affiniteit hebben.

Als je dit ziet als een onschuldige vorm van gepersonaliseerde reclame of als een manier waarop een 'zwarte film' een mainstreampubliek kan bereiken, dan mis je het grote plaatje. Facebook is met zijn 1,6 miljard 'inwoners' het grootste land ter wereld. Het bedrijf heeft een gigantische database, waarmee het zijn populatie op elke mogelijke manier in stukjes kan verdelen.

Wil je alleen maar witte mensen in je Airbnb? Daar zou Facebook in theorie bij kunnen helpen. Op zoek naar een afzetmarkt voor je medicijn tegen kanker? Op Facebook zijn er miljoenen gebruikers die kanker 'leuk' vinden. Ben je als overheid genteresseerd in alle mensen met een Koerdische affiniteit? Facebook heeft wel een lijstje. Een overzicht van alle joden of moslims? Zo gepiept.

Na eerst 'Web 2.0' mogelijk te hebben gemaakt, bouwt Facebook nu de infrastructuur voor 'Segregatie 2.0'. Tja... Wat zou er mis kunnen gaan?

*Hans de Zwart* is directeur van Bits of Freedom en komt op voor digitale burgerrechten.


http://www.volkskrant.nl/opinie/face...eren~a4321084/

----------


## Revisor

*Etnisch profileren is onderdeel van vooringenomen criminaliteitsbeleid*

Marc Schuilenburg 17 juni 2016 


 

*De politie maakt steeds meer gebruik van data om crimineel gedrag te analyseren en te voorspellen. Vooral burgers van andere afkomst of met donkere huidskleur hebben er last van. Zij worden vaker staande gehouden.* 

De Nederlandse politie maakt steeds meer gebruik van predictive policing. Met deze methode, overgewaaid uit de Verenigde Staten, probeert de politie op basis van historische criminaliteitsgegevens vaste en opvallende patronen in criminele gedragingen te ontdekken.
*
Voorspellen criminaliteit past in trend van securitisering*

Het idee achter deze methode is dat crimineel gedrag kan worden voorspeld omdat criminelen vaak dezelfde misdrijven plegen en veelal rond dezelfde locaties, dicht bij goede uitvalswegen en op dezelfde tijdstippen. Bovendien is er meestal sprake van een relatief duidelijk daderprofiel. Wat ook helpt bij het ontdekken van patronen in criminele gedragingen is dat er steeds meer data beschikbaar zijn, die ons iets over menselijk gedrag vertellen n dat er meer dingen uit onze omgeving zijn die data produceren. Al die data kunnen bruikbare informatie opleveren over wie en wanneer van plan is strafbare feiten te plegen. Data die het in theorie voor de politie mogelijk maken om te anticiperen op eventuele gebeurtenissen.

Het voorspellen van criminaliteit past in een trend die ik eerder securitisering heb genoemd: de neiging om veiligheid breder te definiren en steeds meer preventieve instrumenten in te zetten voor de vergroting ervan. Denk aan preventief fouilleren, samenscholingsverboden, bewakingscameras en poortjessystemen waarmee mensen de toegang wordt ontzegd tot locaties als metros en treinstations.
*
Etnisch profileren in Nederland is structureel fenomeen*

Het huidige beleid is erop gericht om met behulp van onder meer de zojuist genoemde maatregelen de samenleving veiliger te maken, maar de vraag is of dat ook werkelijk lukt. Van de digitale glazen bol van de politie kun je in ieder geval zeggen dat mensen met een andere etnische afkomst of huidskleur zich er eerder onveiliger door gaan voelen. Dat komt vooral omdat in de selectie van de data en de interpretatie daarvan door de politie allerlei vooronderstellingen zijn ingesloten. Deze bias kwam heel duidelijk naar voren in het onderzoek van het journalistenplatform Propublica naar risicoprofielen van de Amerikaanse justitie. Uit dit onderzoek blijkt dat zwarte burgers ten onrechte twee keer zo vaak als toekomstige criminelen uit het politiesysteem rollen dan blanke personen.

Diezelfde bias leidt tot de recent veelbesproken praktijk van etnische profilering, waarbij politieagenten burgers op basis van etnische afkomst of huidskleur disproportioneel vaak staande houden. Rapper Typhoon en Feyenoord-doelman Kenneth Vermeer bijvoorbeeld hebben onlangs voor de zoveelste maal mogen ervaren hoe naar het is om door de politie naar de kant van de weg te worden gedirigeerd, zonder dat hiervoor een objectieve en redelijke rechtvaardiging bestaat.
*
Ook de aanpak hot spots dupeert minderheden*

Met predictive policing worden correlaties en patronen zichtbaar (_descriptive_) die het mogelijk maken om gedrag en handelen van personen te voorspellen (_predictive_) die vervolgens de politie sturen in hun aanpak van criminaliteit (_prescriptive_). Zo sluiten de analytische mogelijkheden van predictive policing nauw aan op nieuwe interventiemethoden van de politie. Hot spot policing is daarvan een bekend voorbeeld. Deze methode bestaat uit het gericht en langdurig aanpakken van bepaalde plekken in een park, wijk, huizenblok of een straathoek met een slijterij, waar veel criminaliteit voorkomt. De gedachte achter de aanpak is dat het veilig maken van deze hot spots net zolang moet duren totdat er geen sprake meer is van een probleemplek.

De hotspot benadering is bekend geworden uit New York. Maar de aanpak van hot spots gebeurt daar vooral op plekken en in arme delen van de stad waar minderheden wonen. Dit gaat gepaard met ingrijpende en agressieve methoden, waaronder stop & frisk (tegenhouden & fouilleren) waarbij de politie mensen willekeurig mag aanhouden en fouilleren op verdenking van criminele activiteiten. Deze methode is zeer omstreden omdat, al weer, vooral minderheden er de dupe van zijn. Inmiddels is stop & frisk door de rechter als ongrondwettelijk beoordeeld omdat het in strijd is met grondwetsartikelen die onredelijke aanhoudingen verbieden en gelijke behandeling garanderen.

*Het ontstaan van een gedachtenpolitie dreigt*

De belofte van predictive policing is dat door het gebruik van grootschalige datasets kan worden voorspeld wie, waar en wanneer criminaliteit gaat plegen. Duidelijk is dat het politiewerk hierdoor een volledig nieuw gezicht krijgt. Zo staat de nieuwe werkwijze haaks op de klassieke manier van opsporen waarin het draait om het achteraf ondernemen van actie, vanuit het misdrijf dat heeft plaatsgevonden. Nu wil de politie al ingrijpen vrdat er een misdaad is gepleegd. Daardoor dreigt niet alleen het gevaar dat rechtsbeginselen zoals de onschuldpresumptie en het beginsel van doelbinding in de knel komen, maar ook dat bepaalde bevolkingsgroepen, door etnische profilering en hot spot policing, worden gestigmatiseerd.

Ook het ontstaan van een gedachtenpolitie is niet denkbeeldig. Immers, met het inschatten van het risico of iemand crimineel gedrag gaat plegen, wordt ook de neiging van de politie groter om het gedrag van burgers te psychologiseren. Je zou kunnen zeggen dat de gedachten van burgers hierdoor onder verdenking komen, zonder dat er sprake is van een redelijk vermoeden van schuld aan een strafbaar feit. Met predictive policing wordt namelijk een opsporingsmethode ingezet tegen niet-verdachte burgers in de hoop een willekeurig strafbaar feit op het spoor te komen.

Ondanks deze bezwaren is de toepassing van predictive policing niet terug te draaien. Daarvoor is de angst voor criminaliteit en een nieuwe terroristische aanslag te groot. Met andere woorden: welkom in het tijdperk waarin data, algoritmes en statistieken beslissingen voor de politie gaan nemen.

*Marc Schuilenburg doceert aan de afdeling Strafrecht en Criminologie van de Vrije Universiteit te Amsterdam. Zijn nieuwste boek heet: The Securitization of Society. Crime, Risk, and Social Order.*

Foto: Shirley de Jong (Flickr Creative Commons)


http://www.socialevraagstukken.nl/et...liteitsbeleid/

----------


## Revisor

15 mei 2016 17:17

*Hoe Facebook voor zijn gebruikers bepaalt welk nieuws ze zien

*
Mark Zuckerberg spreekt bij een conferentie over kunstmatige intelligentie.  AFP

Facebook stond deze week weer eens negatief in de belangstelling, naar aanleiding van de manier waarop het bedrijf hun zogenaamde trending topics samenstelt. Hoe doet Facebook dat en waarom is het mikpunt van kritiek?

Zoals iedere Facebookgebruiker al wel gewend is, zie je lang niet alles wat al je virtuele vrienden posten. En soms zie je foto's die al uren en uren online staan. Hoe Facebook zorgt wat je wel en niet te zien krijgt, is een bedrijfsgeheim. Het algoritme dat dat bepaalt, houdt het bedrijf angstvallig geheim.

Dat heeft twee redenen, vertelt Frederike Kaltheuner, onderzoekster op de faculteit der Geesteswetenschappen van de Universiteit van Amsterdam. "Ten eerste zouden marketeers daar misbruik van maken door hun artikelen zo te schrijven dat ze het best gevonden worden, net als bij Google." Daarnaast zijn de algoritmes die Facebook gebruikt een waardevol bezit van het bedrijf, vanwege de data die het ermee verzamelt over haar gebruikers. Data die wordt gebruikt bij de verkoop van advertenties aan bedrijven. 
*
Trending Topics*

De druk om er openheid over te geven, zwelt echter aan. De aanleiding zijn beschuldigingen over een functie die Facebook in de Verenigde Staten aanbiedt: _Trending Topics_. Het bedrijf zou nieuws van conservatieve media uit deze nieuwsselectie houden, schrijven onder meer techsite _Gizmodo_ en de Britse krant _The Guardian_.

Dat ruikt naar censuur en een Amerikaanse senaatscommissie wilde meteen weten of dat waar was. Facebook-baas Zuckerberg was er snel bij om het te ontkennen. Hij nodigde 'leidende conservatieven' uit om te praten over 'waar Facebook voor staat en hoe ze er zeker van kunnen blijven dat het platform zo open mogelijk blijft'. Tevens plaatste Facebook een uitleg online over hoe de trending topics worden samengesteld.
*
Algoritme en mensenwerk*

Allereerst gebeurt dat met behulp van een algoritme, dat artikelen oppikt die potentile _Trending Topics_ kunnen worden. Of het ook cht een _Trending Topic_ is, wordt beoordeeld door medewerkers van het zogenaamde _Trending Topics_ team.

Het algoritme herkent artikelen die ineens heel populair worden, bijvoorbeeld omdat het door veel Facebookers gedeeld wordt of omdat er veel reacties onder worden geplaatst. Daarbij wordt ook gebruik gemaakt van een functie die RSS-feeds van nieuwssites afgraast op zoek naar _breaking news_. Facebook gebruikt daarvoor nieuwssites uit de VS, Canada, Groot-Brittani, Australi en India.

Het team dat vervolgens kijkt of het ook daadwerkelijk een trending topic zou moeten zijn, doet het volgende:


Het bekijkt of het wel nieuws is en geen onderwerp zoals 'lunch', waar iedere dag wel over gepraat wordt op sociale media.Het voorziet het van een omschrijving op basis van drie media die over het bericht schrijven.Geeft het een categorie zoals sport of gezondheid.Analyseert hoe belangrijk het nieuws is, onder meer op basis van het aantal media dat er over schrijft. Hoe belangrijker het nieuws, hoe hoger het 'importance level' en hoe groter de kans dat mensen het bericht in hun timeline te zien krijgen. 

Maar dat is nog lang niet alles. De lijst van _Trending Topics_ is namelijk gepersonaliseerd voor iedere gebruiker op basis van onder meer de pagina's die iemand 'leuk vindt', de plek waar hij is, of hij of zij eerdere _Trending Topics_ leuk vond of er op reageerde en wat op Facebook zelf populair is, blijkt uit het zeldzame inkijkje in de werkwijze van de techgigant.

*Buitensluiten conservatieve media?*

Het feit dat Facebook de _Trending Topics_ mede liet bepalen door medewerkers, gaf voeding aan de beschuldiging dat het nieuws van een bepaalde afzender niet liet opnemen in de lijst. CEO Zuckerberg steekt zijn afkeer van de Republikeinse presidentskandidaat Trump namelijk niet onder stoelen of banken. Maar van het weigeren of wegdrukken van berichten van conservatieve media is geen sprake, schrijft Facebook.

Dat juist Facebook zo onder een vergrootglas ligt als het om het gebruik van algoritmes gaat, is niet verwonderlijk, duidt Kaltheuner. "Vooral voor _millenials_ zijn social media de belangrijkste bron voor nieuws. Ook is het steeds vaker de plek waar burgers elkaar vinden en protesten beginnen."

*'Algoritme is niet objectief'*

Dat het bedrijf zelf zegt dat het juist objectief is door een algoritme te gebruiken als filter voor wat wel en geen nieuws is, snijdt volgens haar geen hout. "Zo'n algoritme wordt gemaakt door programmeurs en kan dus nooit objectief zijn. Het pikt op waar mensen op reageren en creert op die manier een zichzelf versterkende cirkel."

Dat Facebook het liefst ziet dat gebruikers zich positief uiten op het netwerk, is volgens Kaltheuner ook een gevaar. "De #blacklivesmatter beweging in Ferguson kreeg mondiale aandacht omdat het trending werd op Twitter, maar niet op Facebook", verwijst zij naar het verschil tussen Twitter en Facebook na de dood van een zwarte tiener in het Amerikaanse Ferguson en de daaropvolgende rellen.

*'Algoritmes gevaarlijk voor nieuwsselectie'*

Het gebruik van algoritmes in het algemeen is volgens haar geen probleem. "Algoritmes zijn ontworpen om beslissingen te nemen en mensen zijn vaak erg slecht in het nemen van onbevooroordeelde beslissingen. Het wordt alleen een probleem als algoritmes worden gebruikt voor problemen die geen 'ja'- of 'nee'-antwoord hebben. Nieuws is daarvan een perfect voorbeeld: er is geen objectieve manier om te bepalen of iets belangrijk, relevant of zelfs _trending_ is."

Toch doen de moderators van Facebook dat, net als journalisten bij kranten of tv. "Het probleem bij Facebook is alleen dat wij denken dat het objectief is, omdat er gebruik wordt gemaakt van een machine", aldus Kaltheuner. "In de journalistiek is de keuze of iets nieuws is per definitie subjectief en mensenwerk." Het gebruik van algoritmes is bovendien ook gevaarlijk als het om nieuws gaat omdat zo'n algoritme 'leert' van de gegevens die het verzamelt, voegt de onderzoekster toe.

Dat Facebook zichzelf presenteert als platform en dus niets met de nieuwsselectie te maken zou hebben, is volgens Kaltheuner niet waar: "Het bedrijf bepaalt wat relevant of belangrijk is voor zijn gebruikers, datzelfde geldt voor de _Trending Topics_." Als iets _trending_ wordt, krijgt het meer aandacht van mensen en vervolgens ook media-aandacht. Dat heeft dus wel degelijk consequenties, besluit Kaltheuner.


http://www.rtlnieuws.nl/technieuws/h...nieuws-ze-zien

----------


## Revisor

*Waarom blanke wijken in de VS blank blijven

**Algoritmes helpen adverteerders hun ideale consument te bereiken, maar ze maken ook dat andere groepen worden uitgesloten.

*Charisma Pical 14 december 2016


Vox.com

Als je in de Verenigde Staten een (blanke) middenklasse wijk woont, dan is de kans klein dat in het huis naast je een Afro-Amerikaans gezin komt wonen. Hoe dat kan? Onder meer doordat zij de advertentie voor een in de wijk te koop staande woning niet eens te zien krijgen. _Vox_ legt in een uitgebreid gellustreerd verhaal uit hoe dat komt.

Dat je de ene advertentie wel ziet, en de andere niet, komt doordat bedrijven online gebruik maken van algoritmes die bepalen wie welke reclame te zien krijgt. Als je via Facebook laat weten dat je regelmatig meedoet aan sportevenementen, dan is de kans groot dat je regelmatig advertenties ziet van sportmerken. Een niet-sporter wordt van die reclames uitgesloten.


Foto: Vox.

De patronen die daarbij worden gebruikt zijn generaliserend: ze gaan eruit dat iedereen in een doelgroep min of meer dezelfde kenmerken heeft. Op de Amerikaanse huizenmarkt werkt dat ongeveer net zo, stelt _Vox_. Mensen die op zoek zijn naar een huis, zien vooral woningen van mensen uit dezelfde doelgroep.

 How the internet keeps poor people in poor neighborhoods: https://t.co/pu5N3a06JL pic.twitter.com/04zsqQSUNC
 Vox (@voxdotcom) December 14, 2016 
Door het gebruik van zulke algoritmes gebeurt het dat zwarte gezinnen niet de kans krijgen om te reageren op een huis, ook al zouden ze dat heel goed kunnen betalen. De website maakt daarbij overigens de kanttekening dat opzet niet per se in het spel is. Toch maakt het gebruik van algoritmes wel dat segregatie in huisvesting, in de VS een groot probleem, in stand blijft.
*
Bekijk hier* het Vox artikel over waarom arme mensen in arme wijken blijven wonen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2016/12/14...lasse-a1536263

----------


## Revisor

Andere commerciele toepassingen van profiling c.q. predictive policing: 






 Kaj van Ek

*Vanderbilt vertelt hoe bedrijven onze smaak bepalen

**Boek non-fictie - You May Also Like

*recensie

*Wie of wat bepaalt wat consumenten in tijden van overvloed graag willen zien of kopen? De algoritmen van bedrijven als Amazon of Spotify weten vaak eerder wat je wilt dan jijzelf.*

Door: Clara van de Wiel 13 augustus 2016, 02:00

*You May Also Like: Taste in an Age of Endless Choice* (NON-fictie) Door: Tom Vanderbilt, Knopf Publishing Group, 320 pagina's; euro 28,99

Als je erop let, valt het op: in de ijssalon staan de bakken karamel-zeezout er steevast het leegst bij. Tien jaar geleden kwam je die smaak nauwelijks tegen. Waar komt die plotselinge zeezout-liefde vandaan? Waarom vinden we het allemaal ineens zo lekker? In You May Also Like onderzoekt de Amerikaanse auteur Tom Vanderbilt dit soort vragen. Zijn boek is verkrijgbaar in twee smaken: n met een vanille-ijsje op het omslag, n met een chocolade-variant. Hij was benieuwd: zou een van de versies beter verkopen? En waarom?



Over smaak zou niet te twisten zijn; het tegendeel is natuurlijk waar. Maar waarop smaak is gebaseerd, waardoor hij wordt benvloed en waarom hij voortdurend verandert: het blijft zelfs voor wetenschappers een mysterie. We are strangers to our taste, stelt Vanderbilt in zijn inleiding. Iedereen die zich weleens wanhopig heeft gevoeld in de rij bij Starbucks of tijdens het scrollen door Netflix kent dat probleem. Hoe weet je nog wat je echt lekker, leuk, fijn of goed vindt? En hoe onafhankelijk komt die voorkeur tot stand?

De komst van waarderingssites als Yelp of Goodreads leek keuzestress eventjes te verlichten. Inmiddels heeft de stortvloed aan meningen het er alleen maar lastiger op gemaakt. Vanderbilt duikt in de wetenschap achter de recensies en doet een paar geinige ontdekkingen. Als de eerste onlinerecensie lovend is, zal ook wat volgt gemiddeld een stuk positiever uitpakken. Maar wordt een boek (of film) populair of wint het een prijs, dan gaat het gemiddelde oordeel omlaag. Hoe graag we ook meedoen met de rest: we willen toch ook kritisch blijven.

Het voorspellen en benvloeden van smaak is altijd belangrijk geweest in de reclame en commercie, maar het internet heeft die smaakindustrie nog eens exponentieel doen groeien. Amazon en Spotify leven van het juist voorspellen van smaak en claimen er steeds beter in te worden. Algoritmen werken als glijmiddel op weg naar je volgende boek, film of muzieknummer. Het montere 'You may also like' van Amazon is niet zelden een griezelig coherent kijkje in de spiegel. Of kunnen we berhaupt al niet meer spreken van eigen smaak en worden we door algoritmen gestuurd?

*Knooppunten*

Vanderbilt reist af naar de knooppunten waar onze smaak wordt vormgegeven. In het hoofdkantoor van Netflix leert hij dat ze gebruikers al niet meer naar hun eigen voorkeuren vragen. People rate aspirationally: wat ze daadwerkelijk kijken is een heel ander verhaal. Dus dan schotel je hun niet de documentaire voor die ze zeggen te prefereren, maar de komedie die ze daadwerkelijk gaan kijken.

Interessanter nog is zijn bezoekje aan het bedrijfje Echo Nest, waar de techniek voor Spotify wordt ontwikkeld. 'Niets voorspelt een persoon beter dan zijn muziekvoorkeur', schrijft Vanderbilt. De playlists waar Spotify om bekend staat luisteren dus nauw. Voormalig tienersterretje Miley Cyrus kan wat 'geluid' betreft inmiddels prima in een alternatieve-indie-playlist worden gezet. Maar o wee als een muzieksnob haar tegenkomt in zijn persoonlijke aanbevelingen. Juist muzieksmaak gaat over veel meer dan muziek: het imago en de achtergrond van de artiest zijn van grote invloed.

Pierre Bourdieu onderstreepte al in de jaren zeventig hoezeer smaak samenhangt met sociale klasse en het tonen tot welke groep je behoort. De Franse socioloog komt bij Vanderbilt veelvuldig terug. Bourdieu concludeerde al dat hoe dichter smaakvoorkeuren bij elkaar liggen, des te feller de twisten worden. Juist 'serieuze' muziekfans haten een band als Coldplay het meest. Onze smaak is zorgvuldig afgestemd op onze sociale omgeving. Maar we proberen ons daarin wel nt te onderscheiden. Hoe leuk een jurk ook kan zijn, als een collega in precies hetzelfde exemplaar op het werk verschijnt generen we ons, net zoals we ons storen aan tafelgenoten die in een restaurant precies hetzelfde bestellen.

Bepaalde aspecten laat Vanderbilt links liggen. De invloed van gender komt nergens terug, evenals de waardering van cultuur uit de homo- of zwarte gemeenschap. Dat is jammer, want juist op dat gebied waren er interessante ontwikkelingen te signaleren geweest. Zie bijvoorbeeld hoezeer straatcultuur onderdeel is geworden van de mainstream, de smaak van de relatief kapitaalkrachtige (en vaak witte) middenklasse.


http://www.volkskrant.nl/boeken/vand...alen~a4354507/

----------


## Revisor

Discriminatie via de beschikking hebben over data is eigenlijk al veel langer gaande. Denk hierbij aan de beschikbaarheid van de belastinggegevens en de postcode.

Het is een publiek geheim dat hypotheekverstrekkers op grond van de postcode 2525 (Schilderswijk, Den Haag) heel moeilijk een hypotheek verstrekken als je daar woont.

Als je in een postcodegebied woont van een grote stad betaal je meestal meer aan verzekeringen.

Al met al wordt de dsicriminatie steeds verfijnder en sluit het net zich steeds verder om burgers in het algemeen en minderheden in het bijzonder.

----------


## Oiseau

Economic Elites Divide and Conquer with Racism

----------


## Oiseau

ook een feit anno 2016

----------


## Revisor

*Militairen helpen politie doelgroepen in kaart te brengen*

Wilfred van de Poll Marten van de Wier − 12/06/15, 06:44

 
 anp. Het Bos en Lommerplein. 

De militaire eenheid die in Afghanistan het leger hielp de 'harten en hoofden' van de lokale bevolking te winnen, is door de Amsterdamse politie ingezet in de wijk Bos en Lommer. De militairen brachten daar met agenten Turkse en Marokkaanse 'doelgroepen' en hun gedrag in kaart. 

Het is voor het eerst dat militairen op deze manier de politie bijstaan. Dat mag ook niet zomaar. Voor het experiment - 'PsyCops' gedoopt, naar de militaire term 'PsyOps', Psychological Operations - diende de Amsterdamse burgemeester Van der Laan een 'bijstandsaanvraag voor militaire steunverlening in het algemeen belang' in. Het project, gesubsidieerd door het ministerie van justitie en veiligheid, liep tot maart 2014. Het eindrapport werd niet openbaar gemaakt.

*Etnisch profileren*
Het project is omstreden. Antropoloog Paul Mutsaers noemt het een verregaande vorm van etnisch profileren: indelen naar afkomst. PsyCops is een 'strategie van indoctrinatie en manipulatie' gericht tegen 'niet-westerse migranten', vindt Mutsaers. Ook Dsire Verweij, hoogleraar militaire ethiek in Breda heeft kritiek: "Je moet dit niet willen van een politie die de orde handhaaft."

Militairen van het Civiel en Militaire Interactie Commando liepen in september 2012 in burger door de wijk. Eind 2013 gingen ze weer drie weken de straat op, nu met agenten, die ze onderwezen in methoden die zijn ontwikkeld voor vredesmissies in verre oorlogsgebieden.

"PsyCops helpt ons om beter contact te hebben met diverse groepen in de samenleving", zegt hoofdinspecteur Carolien Dijkstra, die het project leidde. De kritiek vindt ze dan ook niet terecht: "Ik zie niet waarom dat discriminatie zou zijn. De politie is er niet alleen voor het vangen  van boeven, maar ook voor preventie. Dat kan alleen samen met burgers. Het mooie van militairen is dat ze gewend zijn blanco te kijken. Je rijdt met je tank vreemd gebied in, en moet achter de culturele codes zien te komen. Je wilt dat mensen meewerken aan je missie. Defensie heeft daarvoor een stappenplan ontwikkeld."

*Doelgroepen indelen*
Dat begint met het indelen van de bevolking in groepen. De militairen formuleerden in Bos en Lommer doelgroepen als 'moskeebezoekende mannen tussen 25 en 40' en 'allochtone ouders van jonge kinderen'. 'Autochtone ouders' kwamen, aldus het rapport, 'nauwelijks ter sprake'.

Daarna wordt zo veel mogelijk informatie over de doelgroepen verzameld. Waar zijn ze het kwetsbaarst, hoe ontvankelijk zijn ze voor benvloeding en via welke kanalen kan dat het beste? Vooral op het gebied van gedragsbenvloeding noemt het rapport de militaire methode een toevoeging.

De Amsterdamse politie is enthousiast en wil verder met de methode. Acht nieuwe agenten en drie begeleiders worden daartoe nu getraind. 



Cookies op Trouw.nl

----------


## Revisor

*From the Field: Psychological Operations and the Policing of Migrants in the Netherlands*

Posted on 15/10/2014 by Border Criminologies
_
Guest post by_ _Paul Mutsaers__, a researcher with the Police Academy of the Netherlands. Hes finishing his dissertation, A Public Anthropology of Policing: Policing Migrants in the Netherlands, at Tilburg University._

In a recent post on Border Criminologies, Abdelhay Tali gives his readers a palpable sense of how it feels to be subjected to psychological techniques used in detention. Discussing his experiences at Dover Immigration Removal Centre in the United Kingdom, he writes that__ _in detention you feel like your whole body, spirit and mind are together, and your awareness is ON all the time._ Multiple methods are used to let him know that guards are protecting the community from him, an immigrant detainee. Muscular effort becomes superfluous once the mind is targeted.


Bos en Lommer, Amsterdam West. Children try to brighten up their neighbourhood. (Photo: P Mutsaers)

It seems that psychology becomes an ever more important factor in the policing of migrants and migration. Ill offer here one illustration from the Netherlands. As part of my doctoral research on the policing of migrants in the Netherlands (2008-2013), I spent about six months in Amsterdam where in 2012 I joined beat officers on patrol. In the Netherlands, regular police officers have ample juridical mandates to apprehend migrants who are reasonably suspected of illegal residence; this is not an exclusive task of migration officers (see here and here). During my time in Amsterdam West, I was told by the Chief Inspector about a wonderful project for which hed managed to secure a substantial budget from the Ministry of Security and Justice. PsyCops, as the project was named, is a play on the military term PsyOps (Psychological Operations). PsyOps, as Ben Anderson observes, is a known military strategy that weaponizes information and aims at _cultural symbols that elicit intense emotional reactions in audiences that are important within the target society (achievement, power, affiliation, intimacy, unity) to express the desired message_ (p. 217). Its a strategy of indoctrination and manipulation which is simultaneously used to gather new intelligence. It has been frequently applied by armed forces in war-torn countries such as Iraq and Afghanistan.

The Chief Inspector defended the idea that PsyOps was also applicable in the officers own backyard. Amsterdam West has one of the highest percentages of non-western ethnic minority residents in the Netherlands. Many of these residents, according to the Chief Inspector, are trouble-prone and over-represented in crime statistics (in his experience―it is not a standard procedure in the Netherlands to link crime statistics and ethnic background of suspects or delinquents). Contacts between the police and ethnic minority juveniles are highly problematic, with police brutality and ethnic profiling as features of daily life in the neighbourhood. In an interview, the Chief Inspector told me:

_I want to know everything about them. Knowledge is power. So, for instance, I have a Moroccan target group. I want to know: where do their parents come from, exactly? Which specific areas? What kind of religion do they adhere to? Who has contact with whom?_

In his desire to know all about kinship ties, political networks and the innermost aspects of the lives of these people in order to optimize policing, he started to collaborate with the army and military personnel were sent into the neighbourhood to conduct observations on the four target groups in the area: people originating (and presumed to be originating) from Morocco, Turkey, Surinam, and the Dutch Antilles. In an official document (the Plan of Action) I accessed through my research, it was stated that information (i.e., intelligence) needs to be gathered about kinship ties, political affiliations, cultural values, religion, race, gender, age, and so forth. Such information was deemed necessary to determine what lines of persuasion would be more successful to influence target groups psychologically. Subsequently, an analysis is made of the weaknesses―lost integrity is given as an example―of a target group, which is also deemed to be useful information for such kind of manipulation.


Source: FRA

In short, what were facing here is a full-blown psychological operation, jointly executed by the police and the military, against non-western minorities in a Dutch neighbourhood. Its obvious that this boils down to nothing less than a thickening of borderlands. The border is no longer geographically fixed; it is all around us. But this does not mean that it imposes the same constraints on everyone. Borders mean different things to different groups and work differently on different groups (see here and here). This much is clear from the foregoing. Other researchers―such as the anthropologists Roberto Gonzalez and Leo Chavez―have drawn similar conclusions. They have scrutinized what they call the biopolitics of citizenship and governmentality in the United States, which works through the minutiae of paper-based control (immigration documents, employment forms, birth certificates, tax forms, drivers licenses, credit cards, bank accounts, insurance papers, etc.). When control is everywhere, people are forced to lead sclerotic, undercover and careful lives; lives that are physically, socially and psychologically frustrated.

__________
*How to cite this blog post (Harvard style):*

Mutsaers P (2014) Psychological Operations and the Policing of Migrants in the Netherlands. Available at: Psychological Operations and the Policing of Migrants in the Netherlands (Accessed [date]).

----------


## Revisor

*The securitization of migrants and domesticated ethnic cleansing. The politics of ethno-territorial homogenization in The Netherlands.
*
_Paper presented at the 25th annual ASEN conference Nationalism: Diversity and Security, London School of Economics and Political Science, 21-23 April, 2015_

Siebers and Dennissen (2015) argue that the concept of racism is inadequate to understand both processes of discrimination in Dutch work settings and Dutch political and media discourses on migrants and migration. Siebers (2010) and Siebers and Dennissen (2015) did, however, single out the crucial role played by the latter, as reflected in policy categories and public statements by politicians, in triggering the former. Their findings match arguments pointing at the crucial role that political elites play in fomenting violence against those classified as the ethnic other (Jenne, 2011; Valentino, 2004), in creating ethnic groupism (Brubaker, 2004) and constructing ethnic boundaries (Barth, 1969). They align with much of the literature on ethnic cleansing and genocide that underline the basic political nature and origins of ethnic violence and discrimination as well as the indispensable role of leadership and media (Ahmad, 1995; Mann, 2005; Petrovic, 1994; Strauss, 2012). This literature highlights the role of notions of threats to the security of the dominant national or ethnic group that political leaders may propagate and capitalize upon to mobilize support for ethnic cleansing against the ethnic out-group, for example in the context of war, insurgency and armed conflict (Mulaj, 2007; Strauss, 2012). Regarding migrants, there is a strong connection with the emerging literature that shows that political discourses in Europe increasingly frame migrants as criminals, suggesting a symbiosis between illegality and criminality (Bosworth, 2008; De Giorgi, 2010). Even more, migrants are increasingly portrayed as a security threat (Balzacq, 2005; Buonfino, 2004; Huysmans, 2000) to the integrity of the nation and the state, both at the national and at the European level.

Dutch politics represent no exception in this respect. 
......

Thus, migrant communities instead of individual persons are held responsible for terrorism. The same holds true for crime, as expressed in statements by one of the leading Dutch politicians Geert Wilders. Recurrently, he has called for the army to be deployed against Moroccan street scum. 

Such statements and framing of migrants reverberate in Dutch society. The association of migrants with crime and terrorism is a recurrent topic in dominant discourse in Dutch politics and media and is taken over by non-migrant colleagues and students in conversations with their migrant colleagues and fellow students, triggering serious conflicts and discrimination (Siebers, 2010 and 2014; Siebers and Dennissen, 2015). The politics of securitization of migrants not only supports the exclusion of migrants at the borders, but also fuels the discrimination of those migrants who have managed to acquire a residential status as well as their children (Mutsaers, Siebers and De Ruijter, 2014). In short, there is clear evidence for the securitization of migrants in Dutch politics, but can we classify and understand its consequences in society, i.e. exclusion and discrimination, in such a dramatic
term like ethnic cleansing?

At closer look, however, this question does become more relevant. Some writers, like Bell-Fialkoff (1993) and Mulaj (2007), limit the term ethnic cleansing to such massacres and deportations, but others like Mann (2000; 2005), Ahmed (1995) and Jenne (2011) write about a much wider spectrum of policies and practices of ethnic cleansing. Mann writes about eliminatory or murderous ethnic cleansing referring to massacres and deportations, but also refers to non-violent forms like discrimination, segregation, cultural oppression, selective repression, a ban on the use of minority languages or policies against the religion of undesired groups. Thus, Ahmed (1995: 22) writes:

_Ethnic cleansing, we have suggested, ranges from the outright barbarity of death and rape camps to the more subtle but also traumatic cultural, political and economic pressures brought to bear on the minority.
_
Petrovic (1994) writes about a similar spectrum of measures and policies of ethnic cleansing, while Jenne (2011) distinguishes violent and non-violent means and policies and points to the objective of ethnic cleansing as its decisive and defining characteristic, i.e. achieving ethno-territorial homogenization, not its means. This policy objective alludes to the creation of ethnic homogeneity within a given territory.

Abed (2006) makes a similar distinction regarding the concept of genocide. Genocide can be carried out not only by lethal means aiming at physical death, but also by non-lethal means through cultural annihilation and social death. Social death refers to the destruction of social relations linked to a territory that sustain an ethnic group. It involves connections to past generations and historical narratives getting lost and the pre-empting of the development of an ethnic community in terms of consent, comprehensiveness and arduous exit. In short,
genocide can involve biological and physical extermination, but it can also refer only to social and cultural elimination.

Thus, it makes sense to understand ethnic cleansing as a deliberate  but not necessarily effective or successful (see Mulaj, 2007)  policy by political leaders or elites to counter an assumed security threat by trying to achieve ethno-territorial homogenization through measures of physical or social death inflicted upon ethnic out-groups. The aim of this paper is, first, to see whether this concept applies to the Dutch policies towards migrants. Second, if it does, what explanations can we develop to explain the emergence of ethnic cleansing policies in The Netherlands?



http://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&...QKkfWcwYnpBz4Q

----------


## Revisor

PvdA-Kamerlid Ahmed Marcouch, die het voorstel indiende.  ANP

*Tweede Kamer wil interventieteam tegen jihadisme

**Hulpverleners moeten de bevoegdheden krijgen om in gezinnen te controleren of er sprake is van radicalisering. Dat wil de Tweede Kamer. Een meerderheid stemde vandaag voor een voorstel van die strekking van PvdA-Kamerlid Ahmed Marcouch.

*Redactie 22-12-16, 20:57

Marcouch verwees naar een proef met zo'n team die in Amsterdam is gedaan. Radicalisering kan volgens de PvdA'er worden tegengegaan als signalen op tijd worden opgemerkt en aangepakt. Hebben de autoriteiten concrete aanwijzingen dat iemand van plan is om naar Syri af te reizen, dan kan dat aanleiding vormen om ,,achter de voordeur te kijken'', aldus Marcouch. Op die manier moet worden voorkomen dat andere mensen in zo'n gezin radicaliseren.

Marcouch maakte zich in 2014 al sterk voor een dergelijk team, naar het voorbeeld van het zogenoemde Preventie Interventie Team in Amsterdam. Dat was bedoeld om de broertjes en zusjes van doorgewinterde criminelen op het rechte pad te houden.


Cookies op AD.nl | AD.nl

----------


## Revisor

Zie je dat Marouch de hete kastanjes voor de autochtone politici uit het vuur haalt. Bij de invoering van vrijwel alle strenge en racistische/discriminerende wetgeving die de rechten en vrijheden van moslims/allochtonen inperken, wordt er een lid uit de doelgroep gebruikt om dat aan te snijden en te verspreiden zodat de autochtone politici niet beschuldigd kunnen worden van discriminatie.

Ik noemde dat eerder een Marcouchje doen. Aboutaleb is ook zo'n figuur, Hirsi Ali, Naema Tahir etc.. ook.

Al deze figuren stellen inhoudelijk en intellectueel niets voor. Ze papagaaien alleen de standpunten van hun meesters na zodat deze autochtone politici zich veilig achter de gewenste (huis)allochtoontjes kunnen verschuilen.

----------


## mark61

Ik dacht dat je in het beloofde land zat, het bucolische, rurale paradijs waar het leven nog simpel is. Vrij van alle wereldzorgen.

You can take the boy out of Rotterdam / het westuh / kafiristan, but you can't take Rotterdam / het westuh / kafiristan out of the boy.

----------


## Karin.N

> Ik dacht dat je in het beloofde land zat, het bucolische, rurale paradijs waar het leven nog simpel is. Vrij van alle wereldzorgen.
> 
> You can take the boy out of Rotterdam / het westuh / kafiristan, but you can't take Rotterdam / het westuh / kafiristan out of the boy.


Hij is weer terug, ik denk dat ook voor Revisor geldt dat wat je het meest liefhebt, daar scheld je het meeste op  :engel: 

en is hij niet het schoolvoorbeeld van die typischse ollander die altijd wat te zeiken heeft  :engel: 

over assimilatie en integratie gesproken  :Smilie:

----------


## mark61

:hihi: 

Hollandser kan niet inderdaad.

----------


## Revisor

*
Verenigde Staten vragen om sociale media*

23 DEC 2016

* NEW YORK - De Verenigde Staten vragen bezoekers uit Europa sinds kort om hun gebruikersnamen op sociale media te geven. Dat meldt de website Politico. De plannen waren al eerder dit jaar aangekondigd en toen kwam er veel kritiek op. De invoering is stilletjes gebeurd.*

Critici zoals burgerrechtenbeweging ACLU zijn dan ook kwaad dat er niets met hun zorgen is gedaan. De vrijheid van meningsuiting is volgens hen in het geding en er wordt een sleepnet aangelegd waarvan nog niet duidelijk is of de informatie waardevol is. Ook is er de angst dat andere landen die minder democratisch zijn nu ook om sociale media-accounts zullen vragen.

Vooralsnog is het opgeven van sociale media-accounts nog vrijwillig. Bij het invullen van het Esta-formulier voor toegang tot de VS kunnen verschillende sociale media zoals Facebook, Google+, Instagram, LinkedIn en YouTube worden geselecteerd en de gebruikersnamen worden opgegeven.

Doel van de nieuwe regeling is om ''potentile bedreigingen te identificeren'', liet een woordvoerder van de Amerikaanse douane aan Politico weten. Eerder had de dienst gezegd geen mensen te zullen weigeren als ze geen informatie geven over hun sociale media-gebruik.


Verenigde Staten vragen om sociale media|Digitaal| Telegraaf.nl

----------


## Revisor

*Moslimboegbeelden ingezet voor verzamelen informatie*

*Honderden imams, islamitische vrijwilligers, jongerenwerkers en docenten zijn getraind in het herkennen van radicalisering.
*
Andreas Kouwenhoven 

9 april 2016 om 6:00


Op straat in Amsterdam Nieuw-West. Foto David van Dam

Sleutelpersonen binnen de moslimgemeenschap worden door lokale overheden ingezet om informatie te verzamelen over potentieel radicale jongeren. Een aantal sleutelpersonen voelt zich daar onprettig bij, omdat dit hun vertrouwenspositie in de gemeenschap ondermijnt.

Honderden imams, islamitische vrijwilligers, jongerenwerkers en docenten zijn het afgelopen jaar getraind door gemeenten in het herkennen van radicalisering. De bedoeling is dat zij de moslimgemeenschap weerbaarder maken tegen extremisme. In de praktijk gebeurt het echter dat gemeenten en politie deze sleutelpersonen uithoren over mogelijk radicale jongeren in hun omgeving.

*In verlegenheid gebracht*

Sleutelpersonen in Rotterdam geven aan dat zij door ambtenaren worden ondervraagd over namen, leeftijden en radicale uitingen van specifieke jongeren. Den Haag en Utrecht stellen dat ook zij de sleutelpersonen hiervoor soms gebruiken. De informatie kan, bij serieuze zorgen, belanden bij de politie. Sommige sleutelpersonen voelen zich hierdoor in verlegenheid gebracht; zij willen niet willen fungeren als informant.

Een van hen zegt tegen NRC:

_Dat zie ik niet als mijn werk. Als iemand te horen krijgt dat ik een melding heb gedaan, vertrouwt niemand je meer._

De Nijmeegse islamonderzoeker Martijn de Koning sprak twee sleutelpersonen die inmiddels zijn afgehaakt omdat zij zich als informant voelden ingezet.

*Vertrouwen ondermijnd*

De Leidse terrorismeonderzoeker Francesco Ragazzi heeft kritiek op het inzetten van jongerenwerkers en docenten om potentile radicalisering te signaleren. Het ondermijnt het vertrouwen dat zij nodig hebben, zegt Ragazzi.

_Een puber hoort op school of tegen een jongerenwerker vrijuit zijn mening te kunnen geven, ook als die misschien verkeerd is._

Uit gesprekken met tien sociale werkers die Ragazzi voerde voor een nog ongepubliceerde studie, blijkt dat sommigen ervoor kozen signalen te anonimiseren zodat de melding niet naar hen herleid kan worden. Een jongerenwerker had tegen zijn jongeren gezegd dat zij niets meer tegen hem moesten vertellen over hun radicale gedachten, omdat hij alles wat zij zeggen moet rapporteren aan de gemeente.Het ministerie van Sociale Zaken en de gemeente Rotterdam wilden vrijdag niet reageren.


Moslimboegbeelden ingezet voor verzamelen informatie - NRC

----------


## Revisor

*Met een sleepnet door het internet op zoek naar terroristen

*De wet op de inlichtingen- en veiligheidsdiensten

Inlichtingendiensten AIVD en MIVD krijgen meer bevoegdheden als de Tweede Kamer woensdag instemt met een nieuwe wet. Wat mogen ze precies? Wie controleert dat? En mogen ze straks niet te veel?

Christiaan Pelgrim & Kees Versteegh 6 februari 2017 om 22:35


Foto Istock*

1. Waarom is de wet nodig?*

Geheime diensten vinden de huidige wet, uit 2002 achterhaald. Ze willen vooral meer internetverkeer kunnen aftappen. Nu mogen de diensten communicatie via kabels alleen doelgericht aftappen: bij n specifieke persoon.

In de nieuwe wet wordt ‘bulkinterceptie’ toegestaan. Simpel gezegd: de geheime dienst verzamelt een grote berg gegevens en filtert daar langzaam de nuttige informatie uit. Zo zou de AIVD graag al het internetverkeer tussen Nederland en Syri in de gaten willen houden. En de militaire inlichtingendienst MIVD zal data willen verzamelen in een gebied waar Nederlandse militairen naartoe gaan. Nu mag dat nog niet, straks wel.

De nieuwe wet leidt tot veel discussie. Als AIVD en MIVD meer berichten mogen onderscheppen op de kabel, hoe gericht moet dat gebeuren? Mogen ze via een ‘sleepnet’, zoals critici het noemen, van alles en nog wat binnenhalen? En hoe controleren we of de diensten zich aan de wet houden

_Mogen ze via een ‘sleepnet’, zoals critici het noemen, van alles en nog wat binnenhalen?_ 
De onthullingen van Edward Snowden in 2013 zetten die discussie op scherp. De klokkenluider en voormalig medewerker van de CIA liet zien hoe de Amerikaanse NSA op grote schaal informatie binnensleepte.

In de nieuwe wet worden ook nog een paar andere zaken geregeld. Zo werd Nederland eind vorig jaar op de vingers getikt door het Europees Hof voor de Rechten van de Mens in Straatsburg, omdat de AIVD in 2009 journalisten van _De Telegraaf_ had afgeluisterd. In de nieuwe wet mogen journalisten en advocaten alleen nog na toestemming van de rechter worden afgeluisterd. (CP/KV)
*
2. Komt er wel toezicht?*

Minister Ronald Plasterk (Binnenlandse Zaken, PvdA) heeft al heel wat concessies gedaan, waardoor er meer toezicht komt. Eerst wilde hij zlf bepalen wanneer de inlichtingendienst ongerichte kabeltaps mag plaatsen. Na aanhoudende kritiek draaide hij bij. Ook een onafhankelijke commissie moet vooraf toestemming geven voor ‘bijzondere bevoegdheden’, zoals tappen. In de ‘Toetsingscommissie inzet bevoegdheden’ (TIB) zitten twee oud-rechters en een inhoudelijk deskundige.

Ook dit leverde kritiek op. Die controle vooraf is nog te zwak, volgens de Raad van State en de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens. De TIB moet onder tijdsdruk veel verzoeken beoordelen en heeft ook nog eens weinig inzicht in de dagelijkse AIVD-praktijk. Durft de TIB de AIVD-baas dan wel tegen te spreken? Zelf zal de geheime dienst natuurlijk altijd zeggen dat deze tap cht nodig is. Als de TIB niet krachtig genoeg is, dreigt het een „stempelmachine” te worden, zegt de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens. Taps worden dan „nagenoeg altijd” goedgekeurd, vreest ook de Raad van State.

_Er is nog een toezichthouder, die al langer bestaat: de CTIVD. Die controleert of de geheime diensten zich in de praktijk aan de wet houden._

En: als de TIB eenmaal toestemming heeft gegeven, mag de CTIVD daar achteraf niets meer over zeggen. Ook niet als de CTIVD achter de schermen kan zien dat een grootschalige internettap helemaal niet zo hard nodig was. Plasterk wil zo voorkomen dat er spanningen onstaan tussen de twee instanties. Maar de CTIVD vreest een „toezichtshiaat”. De commissie wil het achteraf wl mogen zeggen, als ze ontdekt dat zo’n tap helemaal niet zo nodig was. (CP) 
*
3. Hoe lang bewaart de dienst al die gegevens?*

De grote ‘bulk’ van gegevens mogen de geheime diensten drie jaar op de plank laten liggen. Daarna moeten ze vernietigd worden. Dat is wel erg lang, zeggen de Raad van State, de Raad voor de Rechtspraak en de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens. Mogelijk is dat in strijd met het mensenrechtenverdrag EVRM.

Minister Plasterk vindt het „mogelijk nuttig” als de diensten veel historische gegevens op de plank hebben liggen. Als er dan een nieuwe jihadist in beeld komt, kunnen die oude gegevens opnieuw doorzocht worden. Dat vindt de Raad voor de rechtspraak geen goed argument. Als je zoveel gegevens van gewone burgers drie jaar wilt bewaren, moet dat „noodzakelijk” zijn, schrijft de Raad in een advies, en niet „mogelijk nuttig”.

_Als je zoveel gegevens van gewone burgers drie jaar wilt bewaren, moet dat „noodzakelijk” zijn en niet „mogelijk nuttig”_
Daar komt bij dat de AIVD deze ‘bulk’ mag delen met buitenlandse geheime diensten, zelfs als nog niet is gecheckt wat er allemaal in te vinden is. Dat is gevaarlijk, volgens de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens. „Dit kan negatieve gevolgen hebben voor Nederlandse burgers wanneer zij deze landen bezoeken.”

De CTIVD zegt dat de wet duidelijker moet vermelden hoe de bulkgegevens zo snel mogelijk kleiner gemaakt moet worden. Pas als die verplichting concreet in de wet staat, kan de toezichthouder de diensten daarop controleren. (CP)
*
4. Wat vinden de politieke partijen?*

De coalitiepartijen VVD en PvdA hebben in het regeerakkoord afgesproken dat er een nieuwe wet komt. Ook het CDA is positief.

Dat de wet een update nodig heeft, vindt eigenlijk de hele Tweede Kamer. Maar volgens D66 en GroenLinks gaat de uitbreiding van de bevoegdheden nu veel te ver. Ze dienden bij elkaar meer dan twintig wijzigingsvoorstellen in. PvdA’er Jeroen Recourt vraagt zich vooral nog af of diensten wel snel genoeg gegevens verwijderen van gewone burgers, maar hij heeft nog geen wijzigingsvoorstel klaar liggen. Hij wil eerst horen wat minister Plasterk erover te zeggen heeft. (CP)
*
5. Wat doen andere landen?*

Het onderscheppen van berichten via de kabel kan al in diverse andere landen, zoals in de VS en het Verenigd Koninkrijk. De bevoegdheden daar zijn echter nog steeds groter dan in Nederland. Duitsland is in sommige opzichten juist weer strenger dan Nederland.

De grootste verschillen met het buitenland liggen meer in de toepassing van inlichtingenmiddelen in de praktijk dan in de wetgeving. Zo luisteren politie en inlichtingendiensten in Nederland meer af dan in het buitenland, volgens inschattingen van onderzoekers. Ook is er een ruimere inzet van bewakingscamera’s, zeker vergeleken met Duitsland. Daarnaast is Nederland verder dan bijvoorbeeld Belgi, Duitsland en Frankrijk met de samenwerking tussen overheidsdiensten. Negen overheidsorganisaties (zoals de politie, de douane, Financin en Sociale Zaken) werken bij terrorismebestrijding samen met de AIVD in de CT-Infobox. (KV)
*
6. Hoe werkt het tappen eigenlijk?*

In de toelichting op de nieuwe wet staat niet waar en hoe de AIVD en MIVD aftappen. Het werkt vermoedelijk zo: de inlichtingendiensten maken een kopie van de datastroom rondom een verdachte persoon of groep, om die later te analyseren. Het is niet voldoende om op n centraal punt af te luisteren. Een datapakketje kan immers op verschillende manieren reizen. De Nederlandse telecomproviders zullen op meerdere plekken in hun netwerken ‘splitters’ moeten plaatsen die het signaal van de glasvezelkabels kopiren en naar de inlichtingendiensten sturen. Het gaat om honderden aanpassingen in complexe netwerken; de installatie ervan kan maanden duren. De overheid zegt die rekening te betalen. Daarbij komen de kosten bij voor de infrastructuur die nodig is om data op te slaan en te analyseren. (MH)
*
7. Wat doen de diensten met bijvangst?*

De veiligheidsdiensten tappen veel data af die niets met het onderzoek te maken hebben. Ervan uitgaande dat het onderzoek zich richt tegen terrorisme maak je kans om zulke ‘bijvangst’ te zijn als je op een plek woont waar veel mensen met het buitenland communiceren. Ook openbare wifi-hotspots zouden afgetapt kunnen worden – die zijn sowieso al niet erg veilig.

De onderzoeken van AIVD en MIVD moeten doelgericht zijn; het is niet de bedoeling om ‘alle communicatie in de stad Den Haag een maand lang te verzamelen’, aldus de toelichting. Maar het zou wel al het Whatsapp-verkeer tussen Den Haag en Syri kunnen zijn. En daarvoor moet getapt worden bij alle mobiele providers.

Wat te doen met de bijvangst? In het geval van „ernstige feiten” wordt overlegd met de landelijk officier van justitie om te kijken of de informatie van belang is voor het Openbaar Ministerie. Wat is ‘ernstig’? Een woordvoerder van minister Plasterk wil niet vooruitlopen op waar de grens precies ligt. „We bedoelen geen tasjesdief.” (MH/LvL)
*
8. Hoe voorkom ik dat getapt wordt?*

Dat is niet te voorkomen. Je kunt er hooguit voor zorgen dat de inhoud van je gesprekken en berichten versleuteld is. Dat is al standaard de praktijk bij de meeste chatdiensten en anders kun je via een vpn-verbinding werken. Als je ook niet wilt dat je herkomst duidelijk is (het computeradres) dan zou je een TOR-verbinding kunnen gebruiken. (MH)
*
9. Beschermt de wet tegen Russische hackers?*

Niet per se, want die houden zich niet aan de Nederlandse wet. De AIVD waarschuwde vorige week dat geavanceerde kwaadaardige software van Russische origine was opgedoken bij Nederlandse overheidsinstellingen. Dat die _malware_ tijdig is opgemerkt is een goed teken: het weren van dit soort hacks is een kwestie van opletten (scannen) in netwerken. Nog belangrijker is medewerkers te trainen om niet op linkjes in een mailbericht te klikken. (MH)
*
Behoefte aan under- cover ambtenaren*

*Het wordt gemakkelijker voor ambtenaren om onder een valse naam te werken.* Ambtenaren van politie of IND die speuren naar jihadisten in asielzoekerscentra, kunnen dat met een alias doen. „Door de toegenomen terrorismedreiging is daar meer behoefte aan”, zegt een woordvoerster van de AIVD.

*Het werken met valse namen gebeurt nu ook al*, maar wordt door de nieuwe Wet op de inlichtingendiensten expliciet geregeld. De wet schrijft voor dat de AIVD een uitgebreide ‘zorgplicht’ heeft voor ambtenaren die de dienst helpen inlichtingen te verzamelen. Dat kan door de ambtenaar met alias een pasje te verstrekken waaruit blijkt dat hij informatie verzamelt voor de AIVD.

*Soms vragen AIVD-teams met personeelsgebrek* ambtenaren van elders hen te helpen, desnoods met aanneming van een valse identiteit. Mensen uit de praktijk waarschuwen voor een glijdende schaal. Zo zegt Kees-Jan Dellebeke, die 39 jaar bij de AIVD werkte: „Het begint met een aangenomen identiteit, en het eindigt soms met volledig under-cover werken.” 



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2017/02/06...80813-a1544813

----------


## Revisor

*China beoordeelt straks alle burgers op basis van big data

*Burgerscore Digitale superstaat China ontwikkelt een ‘sociaal krediet-systeem’ om met data de eerlijkheid van burgers, bedrijven en overheidsinstellingen te meten. ‘Betrouwbaren’ worden beloond, ‘onbetrouwbaren’ aan de digitale schandpaal genageld. 

Oscar Garschagen 13 maart 2017


Foto: iS

Boer Leng Cheng staat op de ‘rode lijst’ van zeer betrouwbare inwoners van Yuyao, een plattelandsgemeente ten westen van de havenmetropool Ningbo. Hoewel hij weinig verdient en geen bezittingen heeft, krijgt hij een flinke lening van de Yuyao Rurale Coperatieve Bank

Tijdens de ‘ethische kredietcontrole’ had de bank hem 94 van de 100 haalbare sociale kredietpunten toegekend. Belangrijk onderdeel van deze controle was een digitale rondgang in de databases van de politie, de belastingdienst, het wijkkantoor en het regionale Bureau voor Openbare Betrouwbaarheid. Daaruit blijkt dat Leng plichtsgetrouw is, nooit een misstap heeft gezet en de vleesgeworden ‘harmonie’ is. Kortom, een socialistische modelburger.

Yuyao is een van de 44 steden in China waar het nieuwe, nu nog experimentele ‘sociaal krediet-systeem’ vorm krijgt. Dat systeem moet de greep van de Chinese autoriteiten, die het spectaculair groeiende internet aan het temmen zijn, nog verder verstevigen.

*Hond niet aangelijnd? Minpunten*

Het idee van de sociale kredietscore is door middel van het verzamelen en analyseren van grote hoeveelheden digitale informatie iedere burger, ieder bedrijf en iedere overheidsdienst punten toe te kennen. 

Er wordt gebruikgemaakt van zowel informatie die wordt verstrekt door de politie, financile instellingen en de overheid als van persoonlijke data van burgers van internetbedrijven. Niet alleen het tijdig afrekenen van aankopen en het aflossen van leningen levert punten op, ook een blanco strafblad, respect voor de autoriteiten en onberispelijk internetgedrag zijn van invloed op de scores.

Hoe het sociale kredietsysteem vanaf het geplande invoeringsjaar 2020 precies gaat werken, is nog onduidelijk. Het is niet bekend of er n of meerdere overkoepelende instanties komen voor het analyseren van data.

Bij wijze van proef werken de autoriteiten nauw samen met internethandelshuis Alibaba, zoekmachine Baidu, de sociale media van Tencent en andere internetbedrijven. Zij beschikken over enorme hoeveelheden data van de bijna 800 miljoen Chinese internetters. Over de exacte aard van de samenwerking met de staat doen de ondernemingen uiterst geheimzinnig.

In Yuyao wordt gewerkt met rode, grijze en zwarte lijsten en een puntensysteem. De loyale, rechtschapen burgers die de waarden van de Communistische Partij uitdragen komen op de rode lijst, de verslaafden, criminelen, ordeverstoorders en querulanten op de zwarte lijst. In andere plaatsen wordt gexperimenteerd met een opdeling van de bevolking in A-, B-, C- of D-burgers. 

Allerlei soorten gedrag kunnen gevolgen hebben voor de burgerscore. In Jinan, de hoofdstad van Shandong, verliezen inwoners punten als zij hun hond niet aan de lijn uitlaten. In Shanghai doen volwassen kinderen er goed aan voor hun bejaarde ouders te zorgen, want anders verliezen zij ‘sociaal krediet’. 

Het is nog niet precies duidelijk wat de exacte consequenties zullen zijn van het hebben van een goede of slechte score. Er zijn wel voorbeelden bekend uit lopende experimenten, waaruit blijkt dat een slechte score verstrekkende gevolgen kan hebben: je kunt bijvoorbeeld geen lening krijgen bij een bank, het land niet verlaten of je kinderen worden niet toegelaten tot bepaalde scholen.

Lees ook: In China is The Circle al werkelijkheid. Over de alomvattende berichtenapp WeChat, die de Chinese overheid genteresseerd volgt.
*
Eerlijkheidscrisis*

De invoering van de sociale kredietscore is volgens de regering uiteraard ingegeven door de beste bedoelingen, namelijk het bestrijden van de ‘eerlijkheidscrisis’ (dixit president Xi Jinping). „Laat de betrouwbaren vrijelijk bewegen onder de hemel, terwijl de onbetrouwbaren worden belemmerd om ook maar n stap te zetten”, vertaalde het _Volksdagblad_ het jargon in de in 2014 en 2016 gepubliceerde plannen.

‘Onbetrouwbaren’ zijn bijvoorbeeld de makers van nep-producten, artsen die patinten tillen bij de medicijnen-verkoop, militairen die baantjes verkopen en ambtenaren die hun superieuren voorliegen over productiecijfers om hun promotiekansen te verbeteren. Maar ook dissidenten, kritische journalisten, activistische advocaten, Tibetanen en Oeigoeren. ‘Betrouwbaren’ zijn de ordentelijke, vaderlandslievende en de Communistische Partij getrouwe burgers.

‘Onbetrouwbaren’ kunnen stevig worden aangepakt. Zakenman Gao in het stadje Shishi ontdekte onlangs dat hij in januari met naam, adres, foto en identiteitskaartnummer op de experimentele digitale zwarte lijst van Fujian van ‘wanbetalers’ is geplaatst. Hij kon opeens geen vliegtickets meer kopen en zijn dochter werd van een priv-school gestuurd.

De Beijingse auteur en sociale commentator Murong Xuecun is een van de zeer weinigen in China die het sociale kredietsysteem durfde te bekritiseren. In Beijing wordt hij altijd gevolgd door agenten van de staatsveiligheid, maar in Shanghai kan hij ongestoord met buitenlandse journalisten praten. „Als de socialemediabedrijven gaan meewerken – en zij hebben geen keuze – gaat dit project veel verder dan alleen het censureren van het nieuws en het internet”, zegt de schrijver van het nog te verschijnen _2072_, een sciencefictionboek over de digitale totalitaire staat. 

„Wij zijn van jongs af aan gewend aan het bestaan van ‘big brother’ in onze levens”, aldus Murong. „Op zich is het goed om wanbetalers en fraudeurs op te sporen, maar als ‘big brother’ over ‘big data’ beschikt, worden ook andere groepen bespioneerd. Dat is angstwekkend.”
*
Geheime proeven*

Aan de invoering van het ‘sociaal kredietsysteem’ gaat de registratie van alle internetgebruikers met naam en identiteitskaart-nummer vooraf. Zonder vertoon van een identiteitsbewijs is de aanschaf van hard- en software en telefoonkaarten onmogelijk. Dat geldt ook voor de toegang tot WeChat, Sina Weibo en e-mail. Het gebruik van schuilnamen en software om de Grote Digitale Muur te omzeilen, is strafbaar.

„We kunnen daardoor inmiddels data van de meeste internetters achterhalen en analyseren”, zegt Zhou Tao. Hij is hoogleraar informatiewetenschappen aan de University of Electric Science and Technology China, een van de belangrijkste technische universiteiten van Azi. Zijn proeven met 18.000 studenten in de provincie Sichuan vormen bouwstenen voor de nieuwe digitale wereld in China.

Hij en zijn team verzamelen de data van de gedigitaliseerde toegangspassen tot de campus, de universiteitsbibliotheken, de internetclubs en zelfs de toiletruimtes en de appartementen. 
Ook hun internetgedrag wordt nauwgezet gevolgd. Wie weinig in de universiteitsbibliotheek zit en vaak laat terugkeert op de campus en veel in de internet-bars van Chengdu zit, heeft mogelijk een probleem. „Op die manier ontdekten wij dat zeker dertig studenten erg eenzaam waren. Die zijn inmiddels geholpen door hun mentoren”, aldus Zhou.

Lees ook: Xi muilkorft steeds meer media

Een vergelijkbaar experiment met twee miljoen studenten op de 147 universiteiten van de provincie Guangdong begint binnenkort. Ook zij zullen in het geheim worden gevolgd. „Dat is om te voorkomen dat de data zou vervuilen.”

Het argument dat hiermee de privacy wordt geschonden wimpelt hij weg. „Wij zijn hier gewend aan controle door de overheid en wie een gewoon leven leidt, heeft niets te vrezen. Wij hebben in het Chinees niet eens een goed woord voor privacy.” Het doel is om de maatschappij te zuiveren van oneerlijkheid en om mensen die het moeilijk hebben op tijd op te sporen en te helpen, zegt Zhou. En, voegt hij er aan toe: „Het biedt consumenten de mogelijkheid om eerlijke leveranciers van de oneerlijke te onderscheiden, en hyginische restaurants van vervuilde eethuizen.” 
*
Big brother meets big data*

Is het technisch haalbaar om op nationale schaal gegevens te verzamelen van alle burgers en op betrouwbare wijze te analyseren? „Datacrunching zonder foto’s en video’s is betrekkelijk eenvoudig”, aldus Zhou. „Het is geen zwaar Facebook-werk.”

Zijn Beijingse collega Meng Tianguang, politicoloog en big data-expert van de Tsinghua Universiteit, heeft wel twijfels over de haalbaarheid van het project. „Het is nu nog zeer onzeker of voor 2020 alle technologische en bureaucratische problemen kunnen worden opgelost.” Meng helpt de overheid bij het verbeteren van de notoir onbetrouwbare informatiestromen over de economie. 2020 zal niet worden gehaald, denkt hij, omdat de computersystemen van verschillende overheden niet op elkaar aansluiten.

Maar dat op enig moment in de komende jaren ‘big brother’ en ‘big data’ in China elkaar nog nauwer in de armen sluiten, is ook voor hem geen vraag meer. Meng grijnst: „Toen Mao Zedong aan zijn eerste schoonvader vroeg hoe hij een revolutie moest aanpakken, luidde het antwoord: ‘gewoon beginnen en de problemen later oplossen’. Zo gaat het nog altijd.”

.............

*Sesam Krediet open u*

*Model voor het sociale kredietsysteem in China is het uit 2015 daterende Sesam Krediet van internethandelshuis Alibaba.* Dat beschikt over gedetailleerde profielen van meer dan 300 miljoen consumenten en bijna 10 miljoen bedrijven.


*Hoe de Sesam-kredietscore wordt opgesteld, is geheim.* Wel heeft het bedrijf bekendgemaakt dat niet alleen koopgedrag en kredietwaardigheid factoren zijn, maar ook sociale contacten, internetgedrag en een eventueel strafblad.

.................


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2017/03/13...73575-a1550087

----------


## Revisor

*Datadictatuur* 

*Spartelen in een rivier van data*


Als je genoeg data hebt, verschijnt de waarheid vanzelf  een gevaarlijke misvatting. Met technologie als hoogste autoriteit dreigt een dictatuur van data die de humanistische waarden ondermijnt.

door Wouter van Noort beeld Gorilla 

12 april 2017 

Lacie Pound is een ambitieuze en hard werkende dertiger die behoorlijk houdt van pastelkleurige kleding. Nageltjes altijd keurig gelakt, haren strak naar achter gekamd, beetje te veel make-up. Ze is op en top Amerikaans: tegen iedereen om haar heen beleefd en aardig, maar altijd nt een beetje nep. _(Hi! How are YOU today?)_

Lacie is de hoofdpersoon in een aflevering van de Netflix-serie _Black Mirror._ Ze woont in een fictieve wereld in de nabije toekomst waar iedereen gebruik maakt van een systeem dat een beetje het midden houdt tussen Instagram, Uber en TripAdvisor. Collegas, vrienden, voorbijgangers: iedereen geeft elkaar met dit systeem een _rating._ Het beoordelingssysteem werkt via de smartphones van de inwoners, en via een soort slimme contactlenzen waarop iedereen elkaars gemiddelde beoordeling kan zien. Lacie heeft een gemiddelde score van 4,2: best ok, maar niet top.


 
In de fictieve wereld van _Black Mirror_ benvloedt die score niet alleen iemands sociale klasse, maar wordt die ook gebruikt om te bepalen welke mensen er in bepaalde wijken mogen wonen, of ze vliegreizen kunnen boeken en welke banen er beschikbaar zijn. Dan komt er een geschenk uit de hemel voor Lacie, althans zo lijkt het. Een vriendin van vroeger, Naomi, vraagt haar om getuige te zijn op haar huwelijk en daar een speech te houden. Lacie kan haar geluk niet op, want Naomi is een 4,8.

De hoogblonde Naomi wijst Lacie constant op de enorme verantwoordelijkheid die ze voor het huwelijk heeft. Ze post bovendien de hele tijd berichten op haar profiel waarop ze in ingewikkelde yogaposes gevouwen, borsten lekker omhoog geduwd, lippen getuit supergezonde en _picture perfect_ bakjes yoghurt met granola en rode bessen zit te eten. Ze woont op een idyllisch priv-eiland waar ze een constante stroom fotos van romantische zonsondergangen met haar aanstaande man (lang, donker en knap natuurlijk) deelt met iedereen die het maar wil weten. Hashtag #nofilter.

Lacie wordt daar niet bepaald rustiger van, en door de stress heeft ze een paar vervelende ontmoetingen met vreemden, collegas en verkopers in winkels. Niks ernstigs, maar genoeg voor een aantal slechte beoordelingen, waardoor haar rating langzaam wegzakt tot onder de 4,2. Ze moet haar vlucht halen om naar de bruiloft van Naomi te komen, maar heeft vertraging onderweg waardoor ze de vlucht mist. Dit zorgt natuurlijk voor nog meer onrust, vooral als ze erachter komt dat ze bij haar luchtvaartmaatschappij minstens een 4,2 nodig heeft om op de volgende vlucht te mogen. De frustratie bereikt een kookpunt en ze maakt ruzie met de baliemedewerker. De beveiliging moet erbij komen, en ze krijgt nu zelfs strafpunten opgelegd waardoor haar rating steeds verder daalt, ze steeds zenuwachtiger raakt en alleen nog maar meer slechte ratings krijgt.

Uiteindelijk stort Lacie helemaal in, en reist ze al liftend naar de bruiloft (al het andere openbaar vervoer komt ze niet meer in door haar lage rating) om daar de boel te verstoren met een emotionele speech, haar mascara totaal uitgelopen en haar haar als een vogelnest op haar hoofd. Als de bruidegom de microfoon uit haar handen wil pakken, bedreigt ze hem met een mes. Haar score blijft kelderen. Lacie raakt volledig buiten zinnen en eindigt in de gevangenis. Ze bezwijkt onder de druk van het sociale-ratingsysteem. _Black Mirror_ is sciencefiction, natuurlijk. Maar gaat het systeem uit de serie nou echt heel veel verder dan in het echt?

Kijk bijvoorbeeld naar het grootste bouwproject op dit moment in New York. De skeletten van de wolkenkrabbers in Hudson Yards, in het westen van Manhattan, zien er op het eerste gezicht niet anders uit dan de vele andere in de stad: veel blootliggend staal, enorme hijskranen en wegafzettingen. Maar hier wordt geen gewone wijk gebouwd. We gaan met sensoren op elke hoek de luchtkwaliteit meten, zegt Constantine Kontokosta, een van de directeuren van het project. We gaan ook temperatuur, lichtniveaus en lawaai constant in kaart brengen.
Hij doet er bij cusp, een instituut van New York University, onderzoek naar; de gegevens wil hij combineren met data van gemeentelijke klachtenlijnen, de sociale dienst, mogelijk ook energiebedrijven. Bovendien willen ze berichten op sociale media van bewoners monitoren om hun sentiment te meten, en locatiedata van hun mobiele telefoons bijhouden via wifinetwerken zodat ze kunnen zien hoe ze door de buurt bewegen.

Hudson Yards moet de eerste _quantified community_ van de wereld worden: een wijk waar alles en iedereen op elk moment van de dag gemonitord wordt. De eerste bewoners trekken er inmiddels al in. Voor het eerst kunnen we _in real time_ een wijk analyseren, zegt Kontokosta trots. Met de data kan het gemeentebestuur bijvoorbeeld snel ingrijpen bij geluidsoverlast, of meten wat het effect is van bepaalde beleidsmaatregelen.

Het is de vraag of we met big data de menselijke vooroordelen elimineren, of juist camoufleren met nieuwe technologie

Op termijn wil Kontokosta ook gegevens over lichaamsbeweging, gezondheid en gewicht van de wijkbewoners verzamelen, bijvoorbeeld met data uit smartphones of _wearables_ zoals polsbandjes. Geheel vrijwillig natuurlijk. En alle data worden geanonimiseerd opgeslagen, zo bezweert hij. Hudson Yards wordt een van de duurste buurten van de stad; de ontwikkelaars verwachten dat er veel vraag is naar zon gekwantificeerd leven in een _big data_-wijk.

Big data worden door andere overheden en bedrijven inmiddels ook gebruikt om sollicitanten te selecteren, verzekerden te beoordelen, aanslagen te voorkomen en politieke campagnes op af te stemmen. Als een algoritme een oordeel velt, zal het wel gebaseerd zijn op een kloppende berekening en neutrale feiten, wordt vaak gedacht. Maar die aanname is ronduit gevaarlijk, betoogt Harvard-wiskundige Cathy ONeil in haar boek _Weapons of Math Destruction._ Neem haar voorbeeld van een Amerikaanse autoverzekeraar die op basis van kredietscores (inschattingen van iemands kredietwaardigheid) probeert te voorspellen hoeveel kans iemand heeft op een ongeluk, en daarop de hoogte van de premie baseert. In die kredietscores wordt de postcode verwerkt. En in postcodes zit, zeker in steden met zwarte en witte wijken, mogelijk ook informatie over huidskleur verwerkt. Huidskleur mag wettelijk niet worden meegewogen in het bepalen van premies, maar door het te verstoppen in algoritmes gebeurt dat via een omweg toch.

ONeil waarschuwt dat door dit soort ondoorzichtige algoritmes discriminatie zal toenemen, economische ongelijkheid zal groeien en zelfs dat de democratie gevaar loopt. Want ook overheden gebruiken in toenemende mate algoritmes en datamodellen om beslissingen te nemen. Het is zeer de vraag of we met big data de menselijke vooroordelen elimineren, of juist camoufleren met nieuwe technologie, aldus ONeil.

Nog een voorbeeld: in de VS, net als in Nederland, maakt de politie gebruik van big data om te bepalen waar ze moeten patrouilleren. Ook in dat soort technologien _(predictive policing_ genoemd) zitten mogelijk vooroordelen verstopt, die zichzelf bovendien versterken: als bepaalde wijken vaker worden gecontroleerd, stijgt daar het aantal staandehoudingen, al was het maar vanwege identificatieplicht. Omdat die staandehoudingen op zichzelf ook weer in veel modellen meewegen, gaan de agenten nog vaker patrouilleren, waardoor er een vicieuze cirkel ontstaat.

----------


## Revisor

In westerse landen gaan overheden, aangespoord door databedrijven als Palantir en ibm, al ver met dataverzameling en algoritmische politie- en veiligheidsdiensten, maar in Azi, en vooral in Singapore, gaat het nog veel verder. Sinds 2009 heeft deze staat een uitgebreid systeem van dataverzameling opgetuigd, onder de naam Smart Nation. De Singaporese overheid verzamelt en analyseert data uit sensoren op straat, cameras met gezichtsherkenning, sociale media en smartphones. Twee overheidsinstanties met orwelliaanse namen, het Risk Assessment and Horizon Scanning-programma (rahs) en het Centre for Strategic Futures, analyseren die data.

Om een beetje beter te begrijpen wat voor soort land Singapore is: technologietijdschrift _Wired_ noemde het ooit Disneyland met de doodstraf, en dat is precies het gevoel dat je krijgt als je er rondloopt. Het is een supergoed georganiseerde en zeer welvarende stadstaat waarin de stad naadloos overloopt in een pretparkachtig strand in het zuiden en een gigantische dierentuin in het noorden. Straten zijn er blinkend schoon, mensen wachten keurig in de rij voor alles. Het land wordt al sinds 1959 met strakke hand bestuurd door de Peoples Action Party, met een unieke mix van kapitalisme en strikte staatscontrole van burgers. Kauwgom kauwen is er verboden, als je wordt betrapt op water drinken in de trein of afval gooien op straat krijg je een boete van honderden euros.

En dat land loopt dus nu voorop als _smart nation._ En project van het rahs draait om het meten van het niveau van nostalgische gevoelens onder de inwoners. Een groeiende groep Singaporezen verlangt terug naar de tijd waarin Singapore nog een veel rustiger stadstaat was zonder alle immigranten en grote bedrijven die er nu zitten. Sommige Singaporezen nemen daarom initiatieven voor meer parken in de stad, en spreken zich over hun onvrede uit op sociale media. Maar nostalgie kan ook lelijke trekken krijgen, volgens een rapport van het rahs uit 2014. Het kan ontaarden in het afwijzen van de huidige situatie, en een isolerend nationalisme aanwakkeren. We verkennen mogelijkheden om deze nostalgie te kanaliseren op een manier die meer vooruitkijkt. De Singaporese overheid wil data over bewoners gebruiken om bepaalde sentimenten te meten, en te sturen. Technologie wordt op die manier door de overheid gebruikt om de grip op het persoonlijke leven van mensen te versterken.

Hoe het kanaliseren van gedrag eruit kan zien blijkt verderop in Azi: in China. Eind 2015 lanceerde de communistische partij in dat land een uitgebreid systeem om met behulp van data de gehoorzaamheid van burgers aan het regime te stimuleren: _sesame credits._ Op basis van onder meer data over gedrag op sociale media en aankopen op websites krijgen burgers een sociale kredietscore toegekend. Als je aankopen doet die passen bij de politieke lijn van de Partij, zoals werkschoenen of lokaal geproduceerde landbouwproducten, gaat je score omhoog. Als je stoute anime-stripboeken uit Japan koopt, daalt je score. Als je beelden op sociale media post van de protesten op het Plein van de Hemelse Vrede of al te kritisch bent op de ineenstorting van de aandelenbeurzen gaat je sesame credit omlaag. Maar wie een linkje deelt van het staatspersbureau over hoe goed het gaat met de economie krijgt bonuspunten.

We bouwen een soort supercomputer die vertelt wat we moeten doen. Een nieuw totalitair systeem. Een dictatuur van data

Met sesame credits kunnen Chinezen makkelijker leningen afsluiten en krijgen ze sneller toegang tot overheidsdiensten. Volgens mediaberichten rondom de lancering van de kredietpunten overweegt de overheid ook negatieve maatregelen tegen mensen die zich online niet zo gedragen als de Partij wil, zoals lagere internetsnelheden voor mensen met een lage score of het uitsluiten van ongehoorzame burgers van bepaalde overheidsbanen. Het project is nu nog in de testfase, maar moet landelijk worden ingevoerd. De Chinese overheid werkt zo aan een supercomputer voor burgerlijke gehoorzaamheid. _Black Mirror,_ iemand?

Ook wat dichter bij huis gebeuren al behoorlijk enge dingen wat betreft controle van burgers via de mobiel. Tijdens een protest in 2014 op het Maidan-plein in Kiev, de hoofdstad van Oekrane, kregen demonstranten plots een sms: Beste abonnee, u bent geregistreerd als deelnemer in een massale rel. En laten we ook vooral niet vergeten dat in Nederland door de nieuwe wet op de inlichtingendiensten die onlangs werd aangenomen overheden veel meer bevoegdheden krijgen om burgers af te tappen en rond te neuzen in hun priv-berichten.
Mede door ons massale gebruik van smartphones krijgen overheden en machtige bedrijven potentieel een ongekende hoeveelheid gegevens tot hun beschikking over burgers. Daarmee krijgen ze instrumenten in handen om hen op ingrijpende manieren te sturen, monitoren en manipuleren. Daarvoor waarschuwt ook Dirk Helbing, hoogleraar computationele sociologie aan de TU Delft en de Zwitserse eth in Zrich. Volgens Helbing leiden big data tot een nieuw soort totalitaire samenleving. Ik ben zeer bezorgd. We komen steeds meer in een grote systeemcrisis terecht. Ik vrees op korte termijn misschien zelfs oorlog als bedrijven en overheden zo doorgaan als nu.

Dat zijn grote woorden. Die zijn dan ook een handelsmerk van Helbing  naast zijn glimmende pakken en knalroze dassen. Hij neemt in het Duitse publieke debat over technologie vaker standpunten in die behoorlijk heftig klinken. Misbruik van big data en overheidssurveillance noemt hij bijvoorbeeld vaak fascisme 2.0. Hij publiceerde er onder meer over in _Nature.
_
Waar komt Helbings zorg vandaan? Bedrijven en overheden hebben de laatste jaren als gekken data verzameld, vanuit het idee dat we de wereld kunnen optimaliseren door ons van bovenaf in de gaten te houden. Maar door mondialisering en digitalisering is de wereld z complex geworden dat dat helemaal niet kan. De misvatting achter massasurveillance en big data is: als je genoeg data hebt, verschijnt de waarheid vanzelf. Topmanagers en politici moeten doen wat de data ze vertellen. Dat is de ideologie die is verspreid door technologiebedrijven. We bouwen volgens Helbing een soort supercomputer die ons vertelt wat we moeten doen. Een nieuw totalitair systeem. Een dictatuur van data.

In de Verenigde Staten zijn proeven bezig met rechtspraak op basis van data over verdachten. Algoritmes voorspellen daar op basis van die data de kans op recidive, en de rechters baseren daar deels hun oordeel op. Dat is volgens hem een volledig verkeerde aanname over hoe de digitale maatschappij werkt. Die is namelijk veel te ingewikkeld om zomaar in kaart te brengen met het verzamelen en interpreteren van data met feilbare algoritmes en modellen. Wat er gebeurt in de digitale economie: alles en iedereen raakt met elkaar verbonden. Denk aan smartphones, sociale netwerken, slimme infrastructuur, elektriciteitsnetwerken, _internet of things._ Alles wordt op die manier ook afhankelijk van alles, er ontstaan ontelbare verbindingen: een gebeurtenis aan de ene kant van de wereld kan aan de andere kant razendsnel gevolgen hebben. De wereld wordt n groot netwerk.

Dat maakt de samenleving zo veel complexer dat beheersing van bovenaf door data te verzamelen en daarop beslissingen te baseren een illusie is. We kunnen niet eens de verkeerslichten in een stad volledig optimaliseren, omdat die systemen al te complex zijn. Laat staan dat dat voor een hele maatschappij kan, zegt Helbing. Het idee dat je hele landen of steden op een goede manier zou kunnen optimaliseren met behulp van big data is absurd, absoluut absurd. Hoeveel data je ook verzamelt, de wereld is toch altijd ingewikkelder, dus ze bieden valse zekerheid.

----------


## Revisor

Het gevaar voor een grote crisis door deze obsessie met data komt volgens hem door het feit dat elk groot economisch tijdperk zijn eigen succesprincipes heeft. Eerst was er de landbouwmaatschappij, in de negentiende eeuw kwam de industrile samenleving, daarna de diensteneconomie. We zitten nu precies in de overgangsfase naar de digitale economie. Bij een nieuw economisch tijdperk hoort een nieuwe manier om de maatschappij te organiseren, een nieuw besturingssysteem. In de boerensamenleving moest iedereen zelf zien te overleven, in het industrile tijdperk bepaalden ondernemers grotendeels van onderaf, zonder overheidsbemoeienis, wat er gebeurde. Dat systeem leidde wel tot groei, maar er was geen aandacht voor armoede, werkloosheid en milieu.

Steden zijn niet meer alleen plekken om fijn te wonen en werken, maar ook laboratoria om proefpersoon te zijn
De dienstenmaatschappij probeerde dat te repareren met regulering, administratie, optimalisatie van bovenaf. Grote internationale organisaties, toezichthouders en uitgebreide ambtenarenapparaten werden opgetuigd. Dat heeft lang goed gewerkt, maar is nu heel snel aan het falen. Want dat van bovenaf beheersen kan wel in een analoge wereld, maar niet meer in de complexe digitale wereld.

Volgens Helbing stemt de geschiedenis van grote systeemtransities niet gerust. De overgangen van boereneconomie naar industrile tijd, en van industrile tijd naar diensteneconomie, hebben geleid tot grote crises, revoluties en oorlogen. Het revolutiejaar 1848 en de maatschappelijke onrust rondom de Eerste Wereldoorlog in 1914 zijn daarvan voorbeelden. Natuurlijk hadden die gebeurtenissen meer oorzaken, maar dat soort grote omwentelingen heeft zijn wortels in grote economische en technologische veranderingen. En we zijn nu op een punt dat we de transitie moeten maken, we moeten een grote stap zetten, anders gaat het weer fout. Volgens Helbing maakt de obsessie met big data dat de noodzakelijke transitie wordt tegengewerkt.
En meer denkers over technologie zien big data botsen met fundamentele waarden. Zoals de Isralische hoogleraar geschiedenis Yuval Harari: hij publiceerde onlangs het boek _Homo Deus,_ waarin hij een nieuwe opkomende ideologie signaleert die op gespannen voet staat met het liberale humanisme dat nu dominant is: het datasme. Harari plaatst het opkomende datasme in het perspectief van de dominante filosofische stromingen die we de afgelopen duizenden jaren aan ons voorbij hebben zien trekken. Duizenden jaren lang geloofden mensen dat de belangrijkste bron van autoriteit goddelijk was: goden bepaalden wat er gebeurde, goden waren de hoogste wezens en goden beschikten over het lot van mensen. Dat duurde vele millennia, totdat vanaf de Renaissance het humanisme, dat juist de mens centraal stelt, serieuze invloed begon te krijgen.
Een mooie samenvatting van de humanistische waarden is te vinden in het werk van de Franse filosoof Jean-Jacques Rousseau. Die schreef in zijn vertoog _Emile_ in 1762: Ik hoef alleen maar bij mezelf te rade te gaan over wat ik wil doen; over wat ik goed vind, over wat ik slecht vind. Vandaar dat liberale maatschappijen zo gericht zijn op individuele keuzevrijheid: wie kan beter bepalen wat goed voor mensen is dan mensen zelf?
Maar volgens Harari is dat aan het veranderen. Want door het geloof in data als ultieme bron van waarheid verschuift de focus van mensen naar technologie als plek waar de autoriteit vandaan moet komen. Als computers met behulp van data-analyse tot betere beslissingen kunnen komen dan mensen betekent dat een enorme verandering in het denken over de rol, de vrijheid en de autonomie van mensen. Als je de wereld ziet als een enorme verzameling data, als je mensen ziet als datapunten in een systeem, en als je constateert dat algoritmes veel nauwkeuriger en sneller oordelen kunnen vellen over die data, dan manoeuvreer je mensen en de vrije wil heel snel in filosofisch opzicht naar de zijlijn.

In smart cities, door smartphones en bij bedrijven als Google, Uber en Facebook zijn mensen al gereduceerd tot een digitaal profiel; een pixel op een enorm scherm waarin de bedrijven en overheden de complete mensheid in real time proberen te monitoren. Ik weet niet precies waar ik in dit systeem precies sta, en ik weet niet hoe mijn _data-bits_ zich verhouden tot de _bits_ van de miljarden andere mensen die in deze supercomputer staan, aldus Harari. Ik heb ook helemaal geen tijd om dat uit te zoeken omdat ik te druk ben met het beantwoorden van mijn stroom e-mails. Deze niet-aflatende datarivier zorgt voor nieuwe uitvindingen en inzichten die niemand controleert, plant of zelfs ook maar begrijpt. Door mensen te reduceren tot datapunten die moeten worden geanalyseerd door een computer maak je hen automatisch voor een belangrijk deel overbodig.

Volgens Harari geloven mensen die dit datasme aanhangen dat als je maar genoeg data verzamelt en algoritmes maakt die slim genoeg zijn computers ons uiteindelijk veel beter zullen begrijpen dan we onszelf begrijpen. Die ideologie is inderdaad al behoorlijk zichtbaar bij de grote technologiebedrijven uit Silicon Valley. Neem de aanbevelingen van apps als Netflix: als je _House of Cards_ uit hebt gekeken, zul je _Black Mirror_ ook wel leuk vinden, voorspelt het algoritme op basis van kijkgedrag van miljoenen anderen. En vaak hebben de algoritmes nog gelijk ook.

Maar als we dit soort aanbevelingen al uitbesteden aan algoritmes, wat gaan we dan doen met de echt belangrijke beslissingen? Bijvoorbeeld als het gaat om klimaatverandering: dat is zon complex probleem dat mensen er zelf niet in slagen om er een goede oplossing voor te bedenken. Als computers, eventueel geholpen door kunstmatige intelligentie, er wel in slagen om oplossingen te berekenen: wat doen we dan? Het ligt voor de hand dat we die instructies dan gaan opvolgen, maar wat als die instructies tegen de belangen in gaan van een bepaalde groep mensen? Op het moment dat computers beleid gaan maken en beslissingen gaan nemen die nu nog door politici worden genomen, verliezen mensen hun autoriteit en als mensen hun autoriteit verliezen, slaat democratie eigenlijk nergens meer op, waarschuwt Harari. Dan worden verkiezingen net zo overbodig als regendansen.

Dit soort scenarios over een einde aan persoonlijke vrijheden, de afschaffing van menselijke autonomie, de opkomst van nieuwe soorten totalitaire regimes en misschien zelfs wel oorlogen door het geloof in data klinken extreem, en misschien zijn ze dat ook wel. Het blijven toekomstvoorspellingen en dus koffiedik kijken. Maar wat echt opvallend is, is dat steeds meer zeer serieus te nemen onderzoekers en denkers met zulke sterke waarschuwingen komen. Technologiebedrijven en techno-optimisten uit Silicon Valley krijgen in toenemende mate kritiek op hun eenzijdige positieve houding tegenover de gevolgen van smartphones, algoritmes en big data. Data en algoritmische voorspellingen zijn handig, maar nooit perfect. Als we deze technologie op grote schaal gaan toepassen is een gezonde dosis (menselijk) gezond verstand op zijn plaats.

Maar het is zeer de vraag of het gezonde verstand de snelheid van veranderingen wel bij kan benen. Terwijl de discussies over de gevaren van blind geloof in data pas net loskomen, gaat het heel hard met smart cities en smart nations. Afgelopen januari presenteerden de Nederlandse grote steden een ambitieuze Smart City Strategie, waarin vooral dit zinnetje opvalt: De steden willen experimenteerruimte bieden. In living labs wordt samengewerkt aan innovaties en stedelijke toepassingen. Steden zijn niet meer alleen plekken om fijn te wonen en werken, maar ook laboratoria om proefpersoon te zijn voor precies het soort systeem waar Lacie Pound in _Black Mirror_ genadeloos aan onderdoor gaat.

 _Dit is een bewerkte tekst uit het boek_ Is daar iemand: Hoe de smartphone ons leven beheerst, _van Wouter van Noort, dat deze week verschijnt bij uitgeverij Thomas Rap. Sommige passages stonden eerder in_ NRC Handelsblad



https://www.groene.nl/artikel/sparte...ivier-van-data

----------


## Nelladella

Revisor: de knip en plak koning.
Zou hij de kleuterklas gemist hebben?
Zijn er werkelijk mensen die dit knipwerk lezen?
Vragen, vragen...

----------


## Revisor

> Revisor: de knip en plak koning.
> Zou hij de kleuterklas gemist hebben?
> Zijn er werkelijk mensen die dit knipwerk lezen?
> Vragen, vragen...


Wat is het probleem? De lengte van de tekst? Dat ik (interessante) artikelen plaats? Of is mijn intresse het probleem?

----------


## Nelladella

Een forum is niet bedoeld als kanaal voor mediainfo. Het is een plaats om van gedachten te wisselen.

----------


## Revisor

> Een forum is niet bedoeld als kanaal voor mediainfo. Het is een plaats om van gedachten te wisselen.



Ik denk dat het gebruik van een forum veel breder is.

Je kunt overigens over van alles van gedachten wisselen. Ook over wat ik plaats.

Je kunt zelf ook het goede voorbeeld geven en een topic openen waar jij van gedachten over wilt wisselen.

----------


## Soldim

> Een forum is niet bedoeld als kanaal voor mediainfo. Het is een plaats om van gedachten te wisselen.


Dat kan ook op basis van artikelen. Ik vind dit wel een interessant verhaal. Niet dat ik in allerhande doem scenarios geloof, maar dat bepaalde personen/instanties en bedrijven te veel waarde hechten aan ongecureerde data lijkt mij niet onwaarschijnlijk.

----------


## Nelladella

"Ongecureerde"; wat is dat?
Of bedoel je "ongecensureerde"?

----------


## Soldim

> "Ongecureerde"; wat is dat?
> Of bedoel je "ongecensureerde"?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_curation

----------


## Nelladella

Ongecureerde data blijken dus onverwerkte data.
Tja. Soit.
Lege bewering. That is.

----------


## Soldim

> Ongecureerde data blijken dus onverwerkte data.
> Tja. Soit.
> Lege bewering. That is.


Dus




> dat bepaalde personen/instanties en bedrijven te veel waarde hechten aan ongecureerde data lijkt mij niet onwaarschijnlijk


Is niet het geval? Of gewoon niets zeggend? Of....?

----------


## Revisor

De politie gaat in het hele land werken met het CAS (Criminaliteits Anticipatie Systeem) om onder meer woninginbraken en straatroven te voorspellen.  AD

*Politie gaat voorspellen waar crimineel zal gaan toeslaan

**De politie wil vanaf volgend jaar in heel Nederland criminaliteit voorspellen. Nu werken al 94 van de 168 politiebasisteams met een computersysteem dat kan inschatten waar woninginbraken en straatroven zullen plaatsvinden.*

Peter Winterman 15-05-17, 13:21 Laatste update: 13:25

Het klinkt als sciencefiction, maar toch gebeurt het al echt: de politie bedenkt van tevoren waar ingebroken gaat worden. Het Criminaliteits Anticipatie Systeem (CAS) van de politie maakt digitale kaarten waarop te zien is in welke gebieden een inbreker of straatrover waarschijnlijk zal toeslaan.

Dat systeem wordt al in een groot deel van het land gebruikt. Na een proef in Den Haag, Hoorn, Enschede en Groningen heeft de politietop besloten om CAS landelijk in te voeren, zo maakte de politie vandaag bekend. ,,Dit is geen kristallen bol, we kunnen niet alle woninginbraken voorspellen”, zegt projectleider Ren Melchers. ,,Maar wl een groot deel.”

Dat gebeurt met behulp van data en statistieken, zoals gegevens van het CBS en misdaadcijfers van de politie. ,,De kans op een inbraak is groot op plekken waar de afgelopen weken ook al is ingebroken”, zegt Melchers. ,,Verder weten we ook waar bekende daders wonen. In die omgeving zien we meer delicten, wat een indicatie kan zijn dat daders graag toeslaan in hun eigen buurt.”
*
Vakjes van 125 bij 125 meter*
Elke week krijgen de basisteams van de politie een nieuwe kaart met daarop de gebieden waar criminaliteit wordt verwacht. Het systeem laat op een rasterkaart van Nederland – in vakjes van 125 bij 125 meter – zien op welke plaatsen en op welk momenten de kans het grootst is dat misdrijven plaatsvinden.

In Amsterdam blijken die voorspellingen redelijk te kloppen: zo’n 20 procent van de voorspelde inbraken vindt ook daadwerkelijk in dat vakje plaats. En een veel groter percentage vindt plaats in de buurt van het voorspelde vakje. ,,Daar kunnen we dus op anticiperen, door bijvoorbeeld meer te surveilleren in de buurt en op de tijdstippen waar en wanneer we een misdrijf verwachten”, aldus Melchers.
*
Criminaliteit daalt niet*
Uit een evaluatie van de proef blijkt dat er nog geen bewijs is dat de criminaliteit daalt dankzij de voorspellingen. ,,Dat lijkt misschien een beetje tegenvallend, maar toch hebben we veel aan dit onderzoek”, zegt Bas Mali van de Politieacademie. ,,Bijvoorbeeld omdat we nu beter aan de slag kunnen met het verklaren waarom op een bepaalde plek veel wordt ingebroken.” Volgens Mali moet de politie de mogelijkheden van het systeem nog meer benutten, om zo criminaliteit te voorkomen. Dat zou kunnen door de voorspellingen aan te vullen met lokale kennis van wijkagenten.



Cookies op AD.nl | AD.nl

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Hoe zie jij, Revisor, dat het voorspellen van criminaliteit past binnen 'Racisme next level'? Daarmee bevestig jij eerder dat er een relatie bestaat tussen etnische achtergrond en criminaliteit. En waarom zou dat niet kunnen? Jij legt hier dagelijks een link tussen het blanke ras en alles wat niet deugt... Van iedereen hier ben jij de meest actieve racist op dit forum. Naast dat je ook een homofoob en vrouwonvriendelijk bent. 

Nergens in het bovenstaande artikel over het voorspellen van criminaliteit wordt een link gelegd tussen ras en misdaad. Dat insinueer jij door het weloverwogen in deze topic te plaatsen.

Als statistieken iets aantonen, waarom zou je daar dan niet wat mee doen? Wat heeft het bijhouden van statistieken anders voor meerwaarde?

----------


## Revisor

> Hoe zie jij, Revisor, dat het voorspellen van criminaliteit past binnen 'Racisme next level'? Daarmee bevestig jij eerder dat er een relatie bestaat tussen etnische achtergrond en criminaliteit. En waarom zou dat niet kunnen? Jij legt hier dagelijks een link tussen het blanke ras en alles wat niet deugt... Van iedereen hier ben jij de meest actieve racist op dit forum. Naast dat je ook een homofoob en vrouwonvriendelijk bent. 
> 
> Nergens in het bovenstaande artikel over het voorspellen van criminaliteit wordt een link gelegd tussen ras en misdaad. Dat insinueer jij door het weloverwogen in deze topic te plaatsen.
> 
> Als statistieken iets aantonen, waarom zou je daar dan niet wat mee doen? Wat heeft het bijhouden van statistieken anders voor meerwaarde?


Allereerst als je echt met mij wil discussieren dan moet je niet meteen na je vragen je vooroordelen over mij spuien.

Nu je vraag: Hoe zie jij, Revisor, dat het voorspellen van criminaliteit past binnen 'Racisme next level'?

Ik ben net als jij een blinde, wij moeten afgaan wat specialisten daarover zeggen. Ik ben begonnen met het artikel van Marc Schuilenburg. Hoe ziet hij dat? Kortgezegd zegt hij dat mensen die dergelijke systemen ontwikkelen, hun vooroordelen een rol laten spelen. Deze vooroordelen kunnen racistisch zijn. Op deze wijze krijgen we systemen die discrimineren.

Hoe beoordeel ik zijn bevindingen? Ik neem Marc Schuilenburg serieus en neem zijn bevindingen voor waar aan.




> Daarmee bevestig jij eerder dat er een relatie bestaat tussen etnische achtergrond en criminaliteit. En waarom zou dat niet kunnen?


Nee dat doe ik niet. Zoals ik hiervoor heb betoogd, zeg ik niets, ik praat alleen wetenschappers na.

Als jij mij de vraag stelt of er een relatie bestaat tussen etnische achtergrond en criminaliteit dan zou ik dat met ja beantwoorden. Criminaliteit heeft vele relaties. Een relatie met sociaal economische achtergrond, onderwijsniveau, met culturele achtergrond, religieuze achtergrond, politieke achtergrond, racistische vooroordelen, etnisch profilering..etc..etc..

Van elk van bovenstaande relaties kan ik wel een voorbeeld noemen. Een relatie met criminaliteit zegt niet direct iets. Wat jij eigenlijk bedoelt te zeggen is dat de oorzaak van criminaliteit gezocht moet worden in de etniciteit.

Ik vind dat niet zo verstandig. Alleen al om de reden dat criminaliteit complexer is dan alleen die ene relatie. En van al die relaties is etniciteit denk ik wel n van de minst belangrijke. Elke etniciteit heeft normen en waarden die criminaliteit afkeuren. Stelen wordt door de meeste etniciteiten als een taboe gezien. Iemand zomaar mishandelen wordt ook zwaar afgekeurd, vrouwen verkrachten idem. Ik kan nog een hele rits delicten opnoemen maar het komt er op neer dat de meeste etniciteiten dezelfde en normen hebben over criminaliteit.

Wat wel zo kan zijn is dat bepaalde delicten bij een andere etniciteit wel of niet strafbaar zijn. Bijvoorbeeld eerwraak bij de Koerden is toch meer etnisch bepaald. Maar ook alleen maar voor een bepaalde periode. Namelijk de periode dat ze hier naartoe migreren en weinig kennis hebben van Nederland. Op de lange termijn zal dat verdwijnen. En dan nog is het een type criminaliteit dat heel weinig voorkomt.

Anyhow het kan zin hebben om van bepaalde specifieke delicten de oorzaak te zoeken in de etniciteit. (In het geval van de Koerden is het meer een culturele oorzaak dat ook aan de specifieke etniciteit gekoppeld kan worden).

De belangrijkste factor mijns inziens blijft voornamelijk de sociaal econmische factor. Ik vind het zelf een zeer gevaarlijk om criminaliteit te koppelen aan etniciteit. Dat is wel de afgelopen 25 jaar gebeurt in Nederland.

Het gevaar ligt in de overdreven aandacht voor Marokkanen. Hierdoor is de frame gecreeerd dat criminaliteit een etnisch probleem is. Hierdoor leidt de stigmatisering, etiketering en criminalisering van de Marokkanen dat ze in een vicieuze cirkel naar beneden terechtkomen. Des te meer publicatie en nadruk leggen op Marokkanen des te meer de vooroordelen worden versterkt. Daardoor minder kans op werk, economische achteruitgang, pscychologische achteruitgang, fysieke achteruitgang ------> meer onbehagen meer ongewenst gedrag.

Dat heet dan de selffulfilling prophecy: OOkal zijn de feiten niet waar, ze zijn waar omdat ze als waar worden ervaren. Al zijn Marokkanen niet de veroorzakers van criminaliteit vanwege hun etniciteit, in de ogen van de niet-Marokkanen zijn ze waar en worden Marokkanen zo behandeld waarna uiteindelijk de Marokkanen zich ook zo gaan gedragen, althans een grotere deel dan als je ze normaal zou behandelen.

In de criminologie en sociologie zijn er vele theorien die de criminaliteit proberen te verklaren. Als je criminaliteit wilt verklaren dan kun je dat niet met maar n theorie/verklaring. Het is altijd een wisselspel van verschillende verklaringsmodellen/factoren/oorzaken.

Zoals ik al eerder stelde, ik vind de sociaal economische factor het belangrijkst. daar focus ik mijzelf meestal op. De bindingstheorie vind ik overigens een hele goede theorie. Die zegt des te meer iemand bindingen heeft, dus een goede band heeft met zijn familie, kenissen, leraren, buren, mensen die belangrijk zijn voor een individu etc.., des te minder dat hij zal overgaan tot ongewenst c.q. crimineel gedrag.

Anyhow, laat ik het kort houden. Ik vind het dus onverstandig om je op etniciteit te richtten om de criminaliteit te kunnen verklaren. Maar toch leeft dat onder de gemiddelde mens wel. Hoe is dat zo gekomen? Ja inderdaad Marokkanen zijn over het algemeen statistisch crimineler dan de gemiddelde Nederlander. Maar die cijfers zijn zo miniem op de totale criminaliteit dat het absoluut niet rechtvaardigt om Marokkanen aan de criminaliteit in Nederland op hun bordje te schuiven. Sowieso zijn Marokkanen nooit het crimineelst geweest van nederland. Als je echt de statistische cijfers van alle groepen in Nederland naast elkaar legt dan komen Marokkanen op de 9de plaats.

Anyhow hoe dat gekomen is heb ik wel een verklaring voor maar daar ga ik nu niet over schrijven, dat is een te lang verhaal voor deze topic.

Waar ik voor waarschuw is dat wij Marokkanen moeten oppassen dat we als groep door al dit klimaat tot de absolute onderklasse gaan horen, dan wordt armoede etnisch gekleurd in Nederland. dat is feitelijk al zo in de grote steden. 

Daarom is Marokko mijn nieuwe thuisland. Ik wil niet dat het Marokkaan automatisch betekent dat we cultureel en finacieel tot de onderklasse van Nederland behoren en dat mijn kinderen ook vanwege hun etniciteit standaard tot de onderklasse gaan horen waar door iedereen op neer wordt gekeken. 

Ik als trotse Riffijn ben daar niet voor geboren. Ik en diegenen na mij zijn niet geboren om etnisch, cultureel en religieus tot de onderklasse in een ander land te behoren. 




> Jij legt hier dagelijks een link tussen het blanke ras en alles wat niet deugt... Van iedereen hier ben jij de meest actieve racist op dit forum. Naast dat je ook een homofoob en vrouwonvriendelijk bent.


Je zegtd at ik dat dagelijks doe, dan zal het denk ik gene probleem voor je zijn om een voorbeeld te geven waar ik dat doe. Ik praat meestal over systemen, het westerse economische systeem. Het kapitalisme en consumptiemaatschappij. Over ras heb ik het niet. Alleen al om het feit dat er maar n mensenras is. Voorts als je in rassen gelooft dan behoor ik als Riffijn ook tot de blanke ras, sterker nog, Imazighen zijn naast de Lappen uit Finland de eerste blanken op de stamboom van de mensheid.

Homofoob ben ik niet, ik behandel elke homo zoals elke mens. Ik ben moreel gezien tegen het praktiseren van homoseksualiteit. Dat gaat tegen mijn normen en waarden in. Vrouwonvriendelijk ben ik absoluut niet. Ik ben zeer galant met vrouwen. Kijk maar naar de vrouwen hier hoe ik ze behandel. Je hoeft eigenlijk niet eens naar vrouwen in het bijzonder te kijken, kijk gewoon hoe ik elke prikker hier behandel. Scheld ik ze uit? Ga ik ze meteen beschuldigen en op hun persoon aanvallen? Als je eerlijk bent dan ga ik hier met bijna iedereen heel normaal en vreindelijk om.

Hooguit negeer ik wat mensen als ze me te lang irriteren. Dat is beter dan gaan schelden.




> Nergens in het bovenstaande artikel over het voorspellen van criminaliteit wordt een link gelegd tussen ras en misdaad. Dat insinueer jij door het weloverwogen in deze topic te plaatsen.


Dan kun je gewoonweg niet goed lezen. lees eerste artikel en dan vindt je het.




> Als statistieken iets aantonen, waarom zou je daar dan niet wat mee doen? Wat heeft het bijhouden van statistieken anders voor meerwaarde?


Statistieken kunnen heel nuttig zijn. Maar er is een maar. Statistieken kunnen criminaliteit niet direct verklaren. Een voorbeeld.

Een van de eerste gebruikers van statistiek om criminaliteit te verklaren was dacht ik een duitser ergens in 1800. 

Soms was de criminaliteit hoog en soms ook laag. Hij vroeg zich af of er een verklaring voor was. Hij kwam er achter dat elke keer als de graanprijzen stegen dat de criminaliteit ook mee steeg.

Als hij nu alleen maar ging kijken naar wie statistisch het crimineelst zijn dan zou hij alleen bij bepaalde armoezaaiers tegenkomen. Laten we zeggen mensen die sjorder zijn of n of andere laagbetaalde baan. Hebben we dan de criminaliteit verklaard door een groep aan te hebben gewezen?

Daarnaast laten statistieken ook niet zien of het bijvoorbeeld komt door de gerichtheid van de politie op een bepaalde groep mensen. De politie houdt zich meer bezig met criminaliteit van mensen aan de onderkant van de samenleving. Wite boorden criminaliteit wordt weinig qua opsporing gedaan.

Er zijn nog tig andere zaken waarom je je niet blind moet richten op statistieken. Maar in het kort, criminaliteit en de samenleving zijn veel complexer om met n statistiek te ebschrijven.

----------


## Revisor

*Opinieartikel in het Algemeen Dagblad*

*Drie adviezen voor de Nederlandse overheid in de strijd tegen etnisch profileren.*

Op 9 mei 2017 in het Algemeen Dagblad:

Dit jaar is Nederland aan de beurt voor de Universal Periodic Review van de Verenigde Naties. Op 10 mei wordt de mensenrechtensituatie in Nederland onder de loep genomen, waaronder ook aandacht voor discriminatie door de politie.

De afgelopen jaren zijn er meerdere Nederlandse onderzoeken gepubliceerd waaruit blijkt dat er veel politiemensen zijn die de huidskleur en vermeende (religieuze) afkomst van burgers meewegen in de beslissing om een controle uit te voeren.

Het ministerie van Veiligheid & Justitie en de politie wijzen etnisch profileren af. De genomen maatregelen beperken zich tot training en bewustwording en het vergroten van de diversiteit binnen de politie. Fundamentele oplossingen blijven vooralsnog uit. Controle Alt Delete en diverse belangenorganisaties van migrantengroepen dragen drie concrete acties aan tegen etnisch profileren, voor efficinter politiewerk en voor meer vertrouwen in de politie.

*1. Geen etnische kenmerken in daderprofielen*
De politie werkt met dadersignalementen en daderprofielen. Een dadersignalement is een omschrijving van een verdachte die de politie zoekt. Een daderprofiel is de omschrijving van de ‘typische’ dader van een nog niet gepleegd strafbaar feit.

In onze ogen leidt het daderprofiel in de praktijk te vaak tot onterechte staande houdingen van burgers met een niet witte Nederlandse achtergrond. De politie moet geen etnisch geladen daderprofielen meer gebruiken.
*
2. Systematisch monitoren van politiecontroles*
Veel politiemensen gaan prat op hun onderbuikgevoel. Uit onderzoek blijkt echter dat agenten hun intutie overschatten. Veel politiecontroles leiden niet tot waardevolle informatie, een boete of een arrestatie. Een goede controle is een controle die aantoonbaar leidt tot de bestrijding van criminaliteit.

De effectiviteit van verkeerscontroles en ID-checks kan alleen beoordeeld worden door ze systematisch te monitoren. Ervaringen in het buitenland leren ons dat dit leidt tot een hogere effectiviteit. Het vermindert etnisch profileren en leidt tot meer terechte controles.
*
3. Sturen op vertrouwen*
Eens in de vier jaar maakt elke gemeenteraad een veiligheidsplan. Hierin staan de actieplannen tegen woninginbraken en straatroven. Wij pleiten er voor dat een hoge mate van vertrouwen in de politie als prestatie-indicator wordt toegevoegd. Daarbij moet er vooral aandacht zijn voor het vertrouwen dat Nederlanders met een migratieachtergrond hebben in de politie.

Verplaats je eens in bijvoorbeeld een Marokkaans-Nederlandse jongere die zich netjes gedraagt en tch regelmatig gecontroleerd wordt. Hij krijgt onterechte en ongewilde politie-aandacht op basis van zijn uiterlijk, terwijl zijn gedrag geen enkele aanleiding geeft voor een controle. Bovendien doet het afbreuk aan zowel het vertrouwen dat deze jongen in de politie heeft als aan andere overheidsgerelateerde instanties.

Het aanpakken van etnisch profileren zal alleen slagen als de politie concrete maatregelen neemt die aantoonbaar leiden tot het verbeteren van politiecontroles en het vergroten van vertrouwen. Wij roepen de overheid op om tijdens het mensenrechtenexamen bovengenoemde extra stappen toe te zeggen.

Ondertekend door:

Controle Alt Delete, onfhankelijke organisatie tegen etnisch profileren en politiegeweld

CMO (Contactorgaan Moslims en Overheid)
Emcemo (Euro-Mediterraan Centrum Migratie & Ontwikkeling)
IOT (inspraakorgaan Turken)
Landelijke Vereniging tegen Discriminatie (koepelvereniging antidiscriminatievoorzieningen in Nederland
Nederland Wordt Beter
NinSee (Nationaal Instituut Nederlands Slavernij Verleden en Erfenis.
NUC (New Urban Collective)
OCaN (Overlegorgaan Caribische Nederlanders)
SMN (Samenwerkingsverband Marokkaanse Nederlanders)
Stichting Julius Leeft





Opinieartikel in het Algemeen Dagblad | Controle Alt Delete

----------


## Revisor

*Onderzoek

Predictive policing*

*Buienradar voor boeven* 

16 mei 2017

De Nationale Politie gaat landelijk gebruikmaken van _predictive policing_, een kristallen bol waarbij op basis van big data misdaden voorspeld worden. Het is een langgekoesterde wens van politiekorpsen, maar privacyschending ligt op de loer. Eerder schreef Kaya Bouma over deze omstreden droom.

Misdaad voorspellen op basis van grote hoeveelheden data is geen sciencefiction meer. Ondanks het gevaar van privacy-schending en etnisch profileren is het bij menig politiekorps staande praktijk. In Amerika, maar ook in Nederland.

door Kaya Bouma beeld Gabril Kousbroek 

8 juni 2016 
 *
Kijk me aan!* Howard Marks, de man die net nog op het punt stond zijn vrouw en haar minnaar te lijf te gaan met de keukenschaar, ligt gevangen in de houdgreep van een politieagent. Het is exact vier minuten over acht s morgens. De vloer is bezaaid met glas. Mr. Marks, bij volmacht van de afdeling PreCrime van Washington D.C. arresteer ik u voor de toekomstige moord op mrs. Marks en mr. Dubin, die vanmorgen plaats zou vinden om vier minuten over acht.

We schrijven het jaar 2054. Misdaad bestaat niet meer. Drie helderzienden op sterk water, gekoppeld aan een ingenieus computersysteem, voorspellen wie wanneer een moord gaat plegen. Aan politieagent en protagonist Tom Cruise de taak om de criminelen in spe in de kraag te vatten vr ze de fout in gaan. Is er eigenlijk wel sprake van moord als de daad zelf niet gepleegd is? vraagt Colin Farrell in de hoedanigheid van kritisch inspecteur. Het feit dat je iets voorkomt wil niet zeggen dat het niet zou gebeuren wanneer je niet had ingegrepen, kaatst Cruise terug. Kort daarna rolt de politieagent zelf als toekomstig moordenaar uit het systeem en heeft hij een groot probleem.

Steven Spielbergs _Minority Report_ gaat wellicht niet de geschiedenis in als zijn grootste meesterwerk, maar de film uit 2002 haalt nog zeker wekelijks het nieuws. Zodra het over iets nieuws en futuristisch gaat, gaat het over Tom Cruise en zijn drie telepaten in een badkuip. Meestal is dat niet in positieve zin. De actiefilm geldt voor velen als schrikbeeld van een toekomst waarin privacy non-existent is en de politie in de hoofden van burgers kruipt. Des te opvallender dat het omgekeerde geluid ook steeds vaker te horen is: veiligheidsorganisaties mogen graag naar de film verwijzen als inspiratiebron voor het optuigen van een vergelijkbaar voorspellend systeem  minus de helderzienden weliswaar.


 _
Predictive policing_ heet dat: het voorspellen van misdaad op basis van grote hoeveelheden data. En dat is niet iets van een verre toekomst. Politiekorpsen overal ter wereld, inclusief Nederland, maken er al gebruik van.
De kristallen bol is de misdaadbestrijding binnengedrongen. Daarbij wordt de blik steeds verder op de toekomst gericht. De allernieuwste ontwikkeling: preventief straffen. De Amerikaanse staat Pennsylvania werkt momenteel aan een systeem dat rechters helpt bij het bepalen van de strafmaat. Op basis van onder meer iemands criminele verleden (eerdere arrestaties en veroordelingen), geslacht, leeftijd en postcode wordt een voorspelling gedaan over zijn toekomstige wandaden. Is de kans statistisch gezien groot dat een dader ooit opnieuw een vergrijp pleegt, dan kan hij bij voorbaat extra zwaar gestraft worden. Andersom kan een dader aan wie een hemelsblauwe toekomst wordt toegedicht strafvermindering krijgen.

De techniek voor dit soort orakelwerk is al ruimschoots voorhanden. Grote techbedrijven buitelen de laatste jaren over elkaar heen in een wedloop van voorspellende software, waarbij de mogelijkheden duizelingwekkende proporties aannemen. Zo belooft ibm politiekorpsen preventief naar de _crime scene_ te leiden. In een bijbehorend reclamefilmpje staat een politieagent op zn dooie gemak, koffie erbij, een overvaller op te wachten die op het punt staat toe te slaan.

Het Amerikaanse veiligheidsbedrijf Intrado ontwikkelde Beware, een systeem dat op basis van onder andere iemands adres, uitingen op sociale media en een eventueel strafblad voorspelt hoe groot de kans is dat hij een misdaad begaat. Een 42-jarige Afghanistanveteraan met ptss en een strafblad, die op Facebook schrijft over zijn oorlogservaringen? Het levert een dreigingsscore op van 67 van de 100 punten. Microsoft werkt aan een programma dat niet alleen criminaliteit van ver kan zien aankomen, maar ook van elke individuele gevangene kan voorspellen hoe groot de kans is dat hij of zij, eenmaal op vrije voeten, opnieuw de fout in zal gaan.

*Politiekorpsen zijn er blij mee.* In onder andere de Verenigde Staten, China, Brazili, het Verenigd Koninkrijk, Duitsland, Zwitserland en Belgi wordt met predictive policing gewerkt. Amerika loopt voorop: minstens zestig steden gebruiken een of meer vormen van voorspellende software. _Minority Report_ uit 2002 is de realiteit van vandaag, zei William Bratton, hoofd van de politie in New York, vorig jaar tijdens een debatavond over big data en veiligheid.

In Nederland neemt predictive policing ook een enorme vlucht, schrijven onderzoekers van tno in een recente publicatie over het onderwerp. Zo heeft de politie een systeem ontwikkeld dat inbraak en straatroof kan voorspellen. In samenwerking met de Universiteit Twente is informatiegestuurde luchtsteun opgezet: politiehelikopters vliegen preventief naar plekken waar _high impact crime_ als overvallen en inbraken verwacht wordt. De politie werkt ook samen met commercile aanbieders van voorspellende software, maar noemt geen namen.

Volgens oud-politiemedewerker Rutger Rienks behoort Nederland internationaal tot de voorhoede. Als afdelingshoofd business intelligence bij de politie was Rienks de afgelopen jaren betrokken bij de eerste stappen naar voorspellend politiewerk. Als je als overheids- of politieorganisatie criminaliteit op deze manier kunt uitbannen, dan lijkt mij dat een droom waar je je hard voor moet maken.

Het is een omstreden droom. De Nationale Politie kreeg in oktober een Big Brother Award uitgereikt vanwege haar activiteiten rondom predictive policing. Met de prijs zet privacy-voorvechter Bits of Freedom jaarlijks de grofste privacy-schenders in de schijnwerpers. Uit het juryrapport: De politie van de toekomst houdt iedere burger non-stop en nauwlettend in de gaten. Daar zijn ze nu al mee begonnen. Criminoloog Marc Schuilenburg waarschuwt voor een politie die al te diep in de kristallen bol probeert te kijken: Het gevaar is dat je uitkomt bij een gedachtenpolitie die steeds meer in de stoel van de psychiater gaat zitten en probeert criminele intentie te lezen in bepaald gedrag.

Ook onderzoekers die zelf met voorspellingsmodellen werken zijn kritisch. Wij krijgen wel eens de vraag of we niet met heel _evil_ technologie bezig zijn, zegt Arnout de Vries. Als onderzoeker bij tno werkt hij aan verschillende experimenten rond predictive policing. Misschien is dat wel zo, ja. Maar als je als overheid stil blijft staan en denkt: we houden deze enge technologie liever buiten de deur word je links en rechts door bedrijven ingehaald en sta je nergens. Je ziet politiewerk nu al privatiseren.

In de VS ligt predictive policing al langer onder vuur. Tegenstanders waarschuwen behalve voor privacy-schending voor de groeiende macht van bedrijven die dit soort veiligheidssystemen aanbieden. De techniek zou bovendien leiden tot etnisch profileren, omdat de voorspellingen vooroordelen in de gebruikte data reflecteren.
Een alomtegenwoordige gedachtenpolitie, nog racistisch ook. Het klinkt nogal onheilspellend. Maar is het dat ook? Er is in Nederland nog weinig bekend over predictive policing. De politie geeft maar mondjesmaat informatie prijs. Wat gebeurt er al? Hoe werkt het precies? En wat kunnen we ervan verwachten?

----------


## Revisor

*Mark Jules klapt zijn laptop* open en weet wat de toekomst in petto heeft. Jules is vice-president Public Safety Visualization bij multinational Hitachi en zodoende binnen de multinational de man met de glazen bol. Hij is vanmorgen overgevlogen uit Philadelphia en zit nu, zonnebril nog in het schouderlange stroblonde haar, in de bedrijfskantine van Hitachi Data Systems in Zaltbommel. Jules is in Nederland om te praten met ‘genteresseerde partijen’ over de predictive-policingsoftware die het bedrijf sinds kort aanbiedt.

‘Even kijken’, hij zoomt in op de kaart van Washington D.C. en beweegt met zijn muis langs een rijtje delicten: diefstal, fraude, gewelddadige overvallen. De keuze valt op ‘sex crimes’. De kaart van de Amerikaanse hoofdstad, in rasters opgedeeld, kleurt hier en daar donkerrood. In die dieprode vierkantjes, elk goed voor twee huizenblokken, gaat het de komende 24 uur gebeuren. Om erachter te komen wat precies klikt Jules op een van de gekleurde vierkantjes. ‘In dit blok is de kans op een zedendelict vandaag 47 procent.’ Het is dat dit een demo-versie is, zegt Jules, anders kon hij per adres een gedetailleerde voorspelling geven.

Dit is predictive policing in de praktijk: een zo precies mogelijke kansberekening, uitgezet op een kaart. Buienradar, maar dan voor boeven. Het systeem van Hitachi is exemplarisch voor de meeste vormen van voorspellende software. Vertrekpunt: een flinke berg data van een stad of buurt. Historische criminaliteitscijfers, sociaal-geografische informatie over inwoners, adressen van bekende overtreders, data afkomstig van sociale media, het weer, het nieuws. Hoe meer hoe beter, liefst gecombineerd met een netwerk van slimme camera’s die in staat zijn gezichten te herkennen en geluidssensoren die geweerschoten detecteren. Zelflerende algoritmes zoeken vervolgens naar patronen. Blijkt er als het regent stelselmatig minder te worden ingebroken, dan wordt die informatie meegenomen in een voorspelling.

‘Ons systeem vindt correlaties die je als mens nooit gezien zou hebben’, zegt Jules. ‘In een van de steden waar wij werken blijkt rond fietsenrekken meer criminaliteit gepleegd te worden. Geen flauw idee waarom dat zo is. Maar zolang het een betrouwbare voorspelling oplevert, zijn wij tevreden.’ Een voorspelling van Hitachi komt volgens Jules in ongeveer 75 procent van de gevallen uit. ‘Dat is vijftien procent beter dan de meeste andere voorspellingsproducten.’ Of dat waar is, valt niet te controleren. Onafhankelijk onderzoek naar verschillende predictive systemen is nog niet gedaan.

Wordt er in Nederland al met de voorspellende software van Hitachi gewerkt? vraag ik.

‘Nee’, zegt Jules. ‘We werken alleen in de VS.’

‘Jawel hoor’, zegt persvoorlichter Bastiaan van Amstel even later, als Jules door is naar zijn volgende afspraak. ‘We mogen alleen niet alles zeggen. Niet alle partijen voor wie wij werken willen publiekelijk bekendmaken dat ze hiermee bezig zijn.’ Volgens de persvoorlichter zegt Jules daarom voor alle zekerheid niks. ‘Maar ik kan je vertellen dat deze software al op meerdere plekken in Nederland wordt uitgeprobeerd.’ Waar precies? Op hoeveel plekken? En voor wie?

‘Het aantal pilots is op n hand te tellen’, zegt Van Amstel. ‘We werken nog niet voor private bedrijven, het gaat om overheidspartijen.’ Met een mysterieuze glimlach: ‘Meer kan ik cht niet zeggen.’ Het is typerend voor het onderwerp. Predictive policing is in Nederland in nevelen gehuld. De politie maakt niet bekend met welke commercile instellingen wordt samengewerkt. Bedrijven kunnen op hun beurt vanwege geheimhoudingsovereenkomsten niet zeggen aan wie ze hun diensten verkopen.

Volgens de Amsterdamse korpschef Pieter-Jaap Aalbersberg moet het debat over predictive policing in alle openheid worden gevoerd. ‘Stel dat wij huiselijk geweld jegens kinderen kunnen voorspellen’, zei hij in oktober bij de uitreiking van de Big Brother Award. ‘Willen we dat? Het dilemma van het kind dat klappen krijgt tegen de methodiek die erachter zit. Dit zijn de debatten waar wij als politie zelf ook mee worstelen.’ Daarom is maatschappelijke discussie over het onderwerp ook zo belangrijk, zegt de korpschef. ‘Het gaat om openheid, want zonder maatschappelijk debat en democratisch besluit ben je niet een democratische samenleving.’ 

Toch wijst de politie meerdere interviewverzoeken af. Dat is niet uit onwil, zegt een persvoorlichter. ‘Het is nog te vroeg om naar buiten te treden. We zijn momenteel een belangrijke pilot rond predictive policing aan het afronden.’ Pas als er duidelijke cijfers en definitieve plannen zijn, is het tijd voor de pers. Om dezelfde reden wil de politie niet zeggen welke projecten er al lopen of hoeveel er al in wordt genvesteerd.

----------


## Revisor

*
Toch valt er op basis* van gesprekken met betrokkenen en publicaties die recent over het onderwerp zijn verschenen een beeld te vormen van wat er al gebeurt. De politie werkt, zo blijkt, aan minstens acht projecten rond predictive policing. Daarbij gaat het deels om pilots en deels om systemen met voorspelcapaciteiten die al in gebruik werden genomen voor de bijbehorende allitererende modeterm kwam overwaaien uit de VS. De politie opereert zowel zelfstandig als met hulp van buitenaf. Zo wordt er bijvoorbeeld samengewerkt met tno, dat ook voor de aivd en mivd de mogelijkheden van voorspellingen op basis van big data verkent.

Een rondgang langs grote spelers levert een rijtje bedrijven op die in Nederland al actief zijn. Zo is volgens een woordvoerder behalve Hitachi ook ibm, een van de marktleiders in de voorspellingsindustrie, ‘betrokken’ bij predictive-policingprojecten. ‘We kunnen geen uitspraken doen over welke korpsen of over de aard van de projecten.’ Zakelijk dienstverlener Deloitte heeft net een pilot voor de politie afgerond, vertelt medewerker Maurice Fransen. ‘We hebben een soort buienradarkaart van Nederland gemaakt, waarmee je twee weken vooruit kunt zien in welke wijk we inbraken kunnen verwachten.’ De politie wil het model volgens hem ook inzetten voor andere vormen van criminaliteit.

Ook het Franse consultancybedrijf Capgemini werkt aan voorspellende projecten, valt af te leiden uit de Nationale Innovatieagenda Veiligheid 2015. Daarin wordt het ‘herkennen en voorspellen van afwijkend gedrag’ een landelijk innovatiespeerpunt genoemd. Capgemini gaat een voortrekkersrol vervullen, staat te lezen. Wat dat in de praktijk betekent wil het bedrijf niet zeggen. ‘Vraag maar na bij de politie.’

Met kop en schouders het opvallendste initiatief is de samenwerking met de Nederlandse start-up Pandora Intelligence uit het Gelderse Elst. Mede-oprichter Peter de Kock, ooit filmmaker en nu recherchekundige bij de politie, deed een paar jaar geleden promotieonderzoek naar het voorspellen van terrorisme en kwam met een onorthodoxe aanpak. De Kock legde een database aan van zo’n tweehonderdduizend terroristische incidenten die wereldwijd plaatsvonden en combineerde die met een database van filmscenario’s, boeken en theaterstukken waarin terrorisme voorkomt, opgebroken in scenario-elementen. Fictie kan volgens De Kock een krachtige voorspeller zijn. ‘Neem bijvoorbeeld de aanslagen van 11 september. Een vliegtuig dat zich in een wolkenkrabber boort, zoiets had de Amerikaanse schrijver Tom Clancy al jaren eerder beschreven in een van zijn boeken.’

De aanpak is veelbelovend. De Kock liet zijn algoritmes voorspellingen doen op basis van terroristische incidenten die gepleegd waren voor 2007 en vergeleek de uitkomsten met aanslagen die werkelijk plaatsvonden na 2007. Zijn systeem bleek in sommige gevallen vijftig tot zeventig procent beter te kunnen voorspellen dan gangbare methodiek. Dat zijn bijzondere scores bij een ongrijpbaar verschijnsel als terrorisme. Niet gek dus dat veiligheidsorganisaties wereldwijd De Kock weten te vinden. ‘Telkens als er een klap is ergens in het Westen gaat bij mij de telefoon: je moet n komen praten.’ Ook grote softwarebedrijven als ibm en Oracle hebben interesse getoond. Toch heeft de politiemedewerker ervoor gekozen zijn voorspeller vooralsnog alleen in te zetten voor zijn eigen werkgever. Dit jaar nog koppelt hij zijn databases aan die van de politie en kan het betere orakelwerk beginnen.

Dat betekent overigens niet dat er straks spontaan een naam, een moordwapen en een locatie uit het systeem komt rollen, zegt De Kock: ‘Het werkt eerder zo: stel, een omstreden politicus houdt een boeksigneersessie, of Obama bezoekt Nederland. Dan kan mijn systeem straks alle potentile scenario’s bedenken van mogelijke daders en hun werkwijze.’ Daar kan de politie zich dan alvast op voorbereiden.

Maar dat is later. Wat de politie op dit moment zonder hulp van buitenstaanders onderneemt weet Rutger Rienks, een van de grondleggers van predictive policing in Nederland. Rienks, een jongensachtige dertiger, werkte tot een half jaar geleden bij de politie. Hij schreef voor de politieacademie het boek _Predictive Policing: Kansen voor een veiligere toekomst,_ dat vorig jaar verscheen. Inmiddels werkt Rienks voor de gemeente Amsterdam, maar hij wil best nog eens vertellen over zijn ervaringen bij de politie. Want ja, hij is enthousiast. ‘Ik zie kansen, nou en of. Predictive policing kan ons een hele hoop ellende besparen. Er zitten natuurlijk allerlei haken en ogen aan, maar als je vertrouwen hebt in de modellen die die voorspellingen doen en ze goed toetst, dan kun je een hoop narigheid voorkomen.’

Die haken en ogen, daar heeft de oud-politiemedewerker nog een leuk verhaal over met een poedel in de hoofdrol. Maar dat komt straks, eerst de voorspellende systemen. Rienks noemt in zijn boek een aantal voorbeelden. Het absolute paradepaardje van de politie is het zogenoemde Criminaliteits Anticipatie Systeem (cas), dat in 2012 door de Amsterdamse politiemedewerker Dick Willems is ontwikkeld. Door het combineren van onder meer historische criminaliteitscijfers met cbs-data (denk aan inkomensgegevens, uitkeringen, gezinssamenstelling) en adressen van bekende verdachten kan de politie woninginbraken en straatroven voorspellen. Het systeem is in staat ongeveer veertig procent van de woninginbraken en zestig procent van de straatroven te voorspellen. Het cas wordt inmiddels uitgetest in vier steden, het streven is het systeem over heel Nederland uit te rollen. Ook internationaal is de belangstelling gewekt. Vertegenwoordigers uit onder andere Canada en Turkije zijn al op bezoek geweest om er meer over te weten te komen.

Een vergelijkbaar systeem in samenwerking met de Universiteit Twente stuurt helikopters preventief af op plekken waar veel misdaad wordt verwacht op basis van historische cijfers. Net als bij de meeste vormen van predictive policing gaat het daarbij om high impact crimes als inbraak, overvallen en straatroof. Deze vormen van criminaliteit hebben prioriteit binnen de politie, bovendien laten ze zich makkelijk voorspellen omdat ze relatief veel voorkomen.

Twee andere projecten van de politie vallen op omdat ze voorspellingen doen over individuen. ProKid, een signaleringsinstrument dat in 2013 landelijk werd ingevoerd, voorspelt van kinderen tot twaalf jaar wie de grootste kans maakt op te groeien tot delinquent. Risicotaxatie-instrument RTI-Geweld schat van elke persoon die bij de politie bekend is (bijvoorbeeld vanwege betrokkenheid bij een incident) hoe groot de kans is op toekomstig geweld. ‘Bepaalde vroeger het aantal delicten dat iemand had gepleegd of hij “boven aan de lijst” kwam’, schrijft politiemedewerker Remco van der Hoorn in het boek van Rienks, ‘nu is dat het feit of hij het grootste risico laat zien in de toekomst weer over de schreef te gaan.’

Tijd voor het verhaal met de poedel. Daarvoor moeten we nog n vorm van predictive policing leren kennen: het voorspellen van drugssmokkel. Door gegevens over kentekens en reispatronen te combineren kan de politie sinds 2011 auto’s opsporen waarvan de kans statistisch gezien groot is dat er drugs mee gesmokkeld wordt. Die aanpak werpt zijn vruchten af: door de controle te focussen op de voertuigen die de computer aanwijst, is het aantal gevonden grammen herone per gecontroleerd voertuig van 5 naar 1027 gestegen. _Rienks:_ ‘Het werkt erg goed. Maar het gaat ook wel eens mis.’

Zo kon het dat een poos geleden een verdachte auto op de snelweg in de buurt van Rotterdam met veel toeters en bellen werd klemgereden. De bestuurder bleek geen drugssmokkelaar, maar een geschokte oudere dame die net een spuitje voor haar poedel had gehaald. Haar pas aangeschafte tweedehands auto was, zo werd later duidelijk, van een smokkelaar geweest. Het nummerbord stond daarom nog in het systeem. De route die ze die dag reed paste toevallig precies in een verdacht reispatroon. ‘De mevrouw heeft een bosje bloemen gekregen als excuses. Maar zo zijn er natuurlijk wel meer verhalen.’

Het incident met de poedel is een goed voorbeeld van een van de nadelen van predictive policing: de kans op foute positieven. Dat zijn personen, plekken of situaties die ten onrechte als risico worden aangemerkt. Bij de ingebruikname van een nieuw systeem kan dat veel voorkomen. Zo bleek bij de evaluatie van de eerste pilots met ProKid dat meer dan n op de drie kinderen (36 procent, in totaal 902 kinderen) ten onrechte als risicokind werd aangemerkt door systeem- of registratiefouten. Ze werden door de computer geselecteerd op basis van incidenten die volgens de betrokken wetenschappers ‘irrelevant’ waren, staat te lezen in een evaluatie uit 2011. Dit soort fouten zijn, ook als een systeem al verder ontwikkeld is, moeilijk helemaal uit te sluiten, zegt Rienks. ‘Er bestaan altijd uitzonderingscategorien. Een jongeman in een veel te dure auto kan bijvoorbeeld een crimineel lijken, maar het kan ook een professioneel voetballer zijn.’

De uitzondering op de regel: het is ook een van de bezwaren van universitair docent criminologie Marc Schuilenburg van de Vrije Universiteit. Schuilenburg schreef een aantal artikelen over predictive policing en is, zacht gezegd, geen fan. De lijst met problemen die hij voorziet is lang. Om met de basis te beginnen: wetenschappelijk bewijs dat voorspellend politiewerk werkt is dun gezaaid. ‘Bij voorspellingen over plaatsen lijkt het er inmiddels wel op dat het effect kan hebben’, zegt hij. ‘Je ziet in internationale literatuur dat de criminaliteit afneemt als de politie extra gaat surveilleren in een wijk waar veel misdaad wordt verwacht. Hoewel het risico bestaat dat de criminaliteit zich verplaatst naar een andere wijk.’

Een stuk ingewikkelder wordt het als het om personen gaat. ‘Het is nog maar helemaal de vraag of je op basis van algoritmes kunt bepalen wie een misdaad gaat plegen.’ Daarbij zijn de risicoprofielen die veiligheidsorganisaties gebruiken volgens Schuilenburg te breed: ‘Je ziet dat er te veel personen aan de criteria voldoen. Dat levert een enorm lange lijst individuen op, die de politie onmogelijk allemaal in de gaten kan houden. Neem de aanslagen in Parijs en Brussel: alle daders bleken achteraf al in de kaartenbakken te zitten.’
Belangrijker nog: de gegevens waar voorspellingen op gebaseerd zijn, zijn niet altijd van goede kwaliteit. ‘De politiedata die gebruikt worden zijn vaak vuil. Het zijn haastig gemaakte notities of halve verwijzingen.’ Hoe slechter de data, hoe onbetrouwbaarder de voorspelling, wil de criminoloog maar zeggen. Zo staat in een verantwoordingsrapport uit 2014 over het eerder genoemde RTI-Geweld te lezen dat de gegevens waarop de voorspellingen zijn gebaseerd ‘soms erg vervuild’ zijn. ‘Als voorbeeld: iemand die als verdachte aan een incident is gekoppeld, hoeft dit in werkelijkheid niet geweest te zijn.’

----------


## Revisor

*Bovendien kunnen de* data gekleurd zijn. Daarmee komt Schuilenburg op een vaak gehoorde klacht in de VS: predictive policing zou leiden tot etnisch profileren. ‘Er mogen allerlei slimme algoritmes aan te pas komen, daarmee zijn voorspellende modellen nog niet neutraal.’ De historische criminaliteitscijfers die bij predictive policing standaard worden gebruikt, kunnen bepaalde vooroordelen bevatten, bijvoorbeeld omdat sommige bevolkingsgroepen vaker worden opgepakt voor hetzelfde delict dan andere. Als een algoritme daar patronen in gaat zoeken, kunnen diezelfde vooroordelen weer uit het systeem rollen. Een voorspelling die zichzelf waarmaakt. _Schuilenburg:_ ‘Dat zie je nu ook al gebeuren bij zo’n inbraakvoorspeller van de politie. Daar komen altijd wijken uit waar mensen wonen die al veel met de politie in aanraking zijn gekomen.’

De Wetenschappelijke Raad voor het Regeringsbeleid (wrr) waarschuwt ook voor dit zelfversterkende effect. De raad deed de afgelopen twee jaar in opdracht van de regering onderzoek naar het gebruik van big data door veiligheidsinstellingen; eind april verscheen het onderzoeksrapport. Predictive policing komt daarin ook aan bod. ‘Een wijk waarin veel gesurveilleerd wordt, zal prominenter terugkomen in de criminaliteitscijfers. De extra aandacht vergroot de bestaande problemen verder uit, hetgeen weer de basis voor nieuw beleid kan zijn, dat op zijn beurt het (negatieve) beeld verder versterkt.’

Nonsens, vindt Jeffrey Brantingham. ‘Burgers doen aangifte van misdaad bij de politie. Als de politie die gegevens vervolgens gebruikt om preventief in bepaalde buurten te surveilleren en daarmee een buurt veiliger te maken, doet ze toch precies wat de maatschappij vraagt?’

Het is niet de eerste en zeker niet de laatste keer dat Brantingham gevraagd wordt naar de schaduwkant van zijn voorspellingsmodellen. De hoogleraar antropologie in Los Angeles stond hoogstpersoonlijk aan de wieg van predictive policing. ‘Dat was niet gepland: ik deed onderzoek naar iets anders, maar er kwam een techniek uit waar de politie naar smachtte.’ Brantingham onderzocht voor het Amerikaanse leger modellen om aanvallen van rebellen en mogelijke burgerslachtoffers in Irak te voorspellen. Dezelfde software bleek inbraken en straatroof te kunnen voorzien.

Inmiddels staat Brantingham aan het hoofd van een indrukwekkend voorspellingsimperium: PredPol, een bedrijf dat in de VS alleen al in zestig steden actief is en ook in het Verenigd Koninkrijk software verkoopt. De Nederlandse politie heeft ook interesse, zegt Brantingham tijdens een flitsbezoek aan Den Haag. ‘Er zijn gesprekken geweest, maar nog niets formeels.’ Wat betreft die kwestie rond etnische profilering, daar kan de hoogleraar kort over zijn. ‘PredPol maakt geen gebruik van persoonsgegevens. We kijken alleen waar en wanneer iets gebeurd is.’ Racisme, met andere woorden, is uitgesloten. ‘Gemeenschappen krijgen meer politiesurveillance als ze vaker aangifte doen. Ze krijgen dus precies de aandacht waar ze om vragen.’

Toch kan die manier van werken indirect hetzelfde effect hebben, zegt Schuilenburg. Buurten met een slechte reputatie en veel politieaandacht komen eerder als risicolocatie uit de bus. Het gevolg is nog meer politieaandacht, die mogelijk gepaard gaat met etnisch profileren. ‘De politie pakt nu eenmaal eerder een Marokkaan in een hoody op dan iemand zoals ik in een maatpak.’ Dat werd vorige week duidelijk toen Typhoon werd aangehouden. De politie vond de dure auto waarin de rapper van Surinaamse afkomst reed in combinatie met zijn huidskleur verdacht.

De wrr benoemt daarbij nog een probleem: bij wie ligt de verantwoordelijkheid als een voorspelling de plank volledig misslaat? ‘Aangezien de discriminatie in veel gevallen niet intentioneel is en niet met opzet in het algoritme ingeschreven wordt door de computerprogrammeurs zal het zeer moeilijk te achterhalen zijn wie verantwoordelijk is voor het probleem en om dit te bewijzen in een rechtszaak.’

*Op naar Den Haag.* Daar wordt op een zogeheten ‘verboden plaats’ gewerkt aan voorspellende modellen. Die verboden plek is een locatie van onderzoeksinstituut tno waar aan staatsgeheimen wordt gesleuteld. Onderzoekers werken er bijvoorbeeld in opdracht van defensie. Bezoekers moeten hun telefoon bij de receptie achterlaten en mogen alleen onder begeleiding door het gebouw lopen. Het is ook de plek waar Selmar Smit en Arnout de Vries onderzoek doen naar verschillende modellen voor politie en veiligheidsdiensten. _De Vries:_ ‘We proberen uit te zoeken hoe ver we kunnen gaan met voorspellen. Meer kunnen we er niet over zeggen.’

Toch heeft het duo een hoop te vertellen. De onderzoekers publiceerden eind april samen met twee andere collega’s een uitgebreid rapport over predictive policing. ‘Criminelen zijn gewoontedieren’, zegt De Vries. 
‘Daardoor kun je makkelijk patronen zien in veel voorkomende vormen van misdaad.’ Hoewel er volgens collega Smit nog meer wetenschappelijk onderzoek moet komen, ‘is het aannemelijk dat predictive policing werkt’. Op dit moment doet tno alleen onderzoek voor overheidspartijen. ‘Maar vanuit de private sector bestaat veel interesse.’ Met name verzekeraars en particuliere beveiligingsbedrijven zien wel brood in een kijkje in de toekomst.

De technologie is veelbelovend, vinden de onderzoekers. Maar ze maken  zich ook zorgen. Zo is er de privacy-kwestie. ‘Een goede voorspeller voor inbraken zijn de adressen van bekende inbrekers die net uit de gevangenis komen’, zegt Smit. ‘Maar ja, ze hebben hun straf al uitgezeten. Mag je die gegevens toch gebruiken?’ Andere kwestie: voor het doen van goede voorspellingen zijn data nodig, vl data. Dat vereist al snel dat meerdere datasets aan elkaar worden gekoppeld. _De Vries:_ ‘Dat is een enorm probleem. Die informatie heb je ooit verzameld met een bepaald doel en nu ga je het ineens voor een ander doel gebruiken, het voorspellen van misdaad.’

Privacy en het verzamelen van grote hoeveelheden data staan per definitie met elkaar op gespannen voet, staat te lezen in het eerder genoemde wrr-rapport. De wet schrijft voor dat gegevens niet voor een ander doel gebruikt mogen worden dan waarvoor ze verzameld zijn, n dat er niet meer gebruikt mag worden dan strikt noodzakelijk is. Het grote voordeel van big data-onderzoek zit ’m nou juist in het ongericht verzamelen en combineren van eindeloze hoeveelheden gegevens, waardoor onverwachte patronen kunnen opduiken. ‘Spanningen met privacy en het gegevensbeschermingsrecht zijn daardoor nooit ver weg.’ Wetgeving schiet daarbij te kort. Of, zoals de wrr het formuleert: er is een ‘mismatch’ tussen wetgeving en het gebruik van big data door veiligheidsorganisaties. Regels over het verzamelen van data zijn er al, maar wat er vervolgens met die gegevens gebeurt, de analyse van die data, moet beter gereguleerd worden, vindt de raad.

Een fundamenteler probleem is dat predictive policing ingaat tegen het idee dat een individu onschuldig is tenzij anders bewezen. ‘De politie is eigenlijk van jou de kans aan het berekenen dat jij verdachte zou kunnen zijn’, zegt De Vries. Dat is in strijd met de onschuldpresumptie – een grondbeginsel van het strafrecht. ‘Het is heel moeilijk daar juridisch mee om te gaan.’

Het gevolg kan zijn dat de politie meer vrijheid krijgt om te handelen zonder rechterlijke controle, zegt Marc Schuilenburg. ‘Normaal gesproken heeft de politie toestemming van de rechter-commissaris nodig om bijvoorbeeld een telefoon te mogen aftappen.’ Bij predictive policing ontbreekt die controle. ‘De politie kan mensen op basis van een voorspelling alvast in de gaten gaan houden, zonder dat daar een zuiver juridische grond voor is’, zegt de criminoloog. ‘Het steeds vroeger willen ingrijpen van de politie schept zo een bijna ongebreidelde vrijheid voor de politie zelf.’

De politie zet met voorspellend politiewerk mogelijk te ruim opsporingsbevoegdheden in, zegt ook Bart Schellekens. Hij is onderzoeker recht en ict bij de Raad voor de Rechtspraak, maar reageert op persoonlijke titel. ‘We moeten ons afvragen of dat past binnen de taak van de politie, en of toezicht en transparantie wel goed geregeld zijn.’ Voor Schuilenburg is dat al niet meer de vraag, maar een zorgwekkende constatering. ‘Met predictive policing rolt de politie een digitaal vangnet uit waarin de rechten van burgers volledig ondergesneeuwd raken aan die van onduidelijke opsporingsbelangen.’

Zo mogelijk nog ingewikkelder wordt het als het voorspellend model afkomstig is van een bedrijf dat het niet wil prijsgeven, zegt De Vries. ‘Mijn grootste zorg is uiteindelijk dat bedrijven de markt overnemen. Daar zit veel meer geld en kan veel meer snelheid gemaakt worden met technologie die al voor het oprapen ligt.’ Alle eerder genoemde risico’s, van etnisch profileren tot privacy-schending, nemen volgens de tno-onderzoekers alleen maar toe als private partijen de boel overnemen, omdat er veel minder druk is om transparant te opereren. _Smit:_ ‘Dan kan er anarchie ontstaan.’

----------


## Revisor

Zo ver is het nog niet. _De Vries:_ ‘Predictive policing groeit hard, maar staat nog in de kinderschoenen. Of de overheid uiteindelijk de overhand gaat krijgen of het bedrijfsleven gaan we zien. Maar dat de geest uit de fles is als het gaat om het voorspellen van misdaad, is wel duidelijk.’

Het is een veel gehoord geluid als het over voorspellend politiewerk gaat: de opmars van de kristallen bol lijkt onomkeerbaar. Sander Klous, hoogleraar big data aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam en adviseur ‘big data analytics’ bij kpmg, publiceerde onlangs een rapport met de veelzeggende titel _Iedereen wil uiteindelijk die voorspellende glazen bol_. ‘Het werkt met big data net als met tandpasta’, licht de hoogleraar toe. ‘Eenmaal uit de tube kun je proberen het terug te duwen, maar dat gaat niet lukken.’ Minder kleurrijk gezegd: als data eenmaal beschikbaar zijn, is het vrijwel onmogelijk deze weer terug te trekken. En er wordt steeds meer gemeten en gedeeld, niet in de laatste plaats dankzij smartphones en sociale media. Het valt te verwachten dat daar, nu voorspellingstechniek royaal voorhanden is, alleen maar meer gebruik van gemaakt zal worden.
Het sluipende gevaar is wat de wrr ‘datadeterminisme’ noemt. Het risico dat individuen worden beoordeeld op basis van wat statistisch gezien aannemelijk is dat ze gaan doen, in plaats van wat ze feitelijk gedaan hebben. Marc Schuilenburg heeft er een andere, meer dramatische term voor: ‘de gedachtenpolitie’ – een politieorganisatie meer gericht op intentie dan op de daad zelf. De verschuiving naar intentie is volgens Schuilenburg deel van een bredere ontwikkeling. ‘Het klassieke strafrecht in Nederland was een daadstrafrecht. Er moest een fysieke handeling hebben plaatsgevonden voordat iemand strafbaar was.’ Dat wordt de laatste twintig jaar steeds verder losgelaten. Voorbereidingshandelingen zijn bijvoorbeeld strafbaar geworden. ‘Als ik met een kalasjnikov in m’n hand en een plattegrond van een bank in m’n zak over straat loop, is dat genoeg voor een veroordeling.’ De daad zelf is daarmee opgerekt tot de voorbereiding ervan. ‘Het gevaar is dat de politie steeds eerder in het hoofd van mensen probeert te kruipen, aan bepaalde gedragingen conclusies gaat verbinden en al ingrijpt voor er iets gebeurd is. Terwijl: het is altijd de vraag of die persoon wel tot die daad was gekomen als je niets had gedaan.’

Daarmee raakt Schuilenburg aan de kern van veel vraagstukken rond voorspellend politiewerk: wat als iemand iets anders doet dan verwacht? Het is het klassieke thema van veel sciencefictionfilms en -boeken: predestinatie versus vrije wil. Tom Cruise krijgt er halverwege _Minority Report_ mee te maken. Volgens de helderzienden staat hij deze keer zelf op het punt een man te vermoorden. De daad lijkt onontkoombaar, de politieagent gelooft heilig in zijn voorspellingsmethode. Hij zal ook bijna wel moeten: als hij de moord niet pleegt is hij het levende bewijs dat zijn methodiek niet werkt. ‘Je hebt wl een keuze’, fluistert een van de helderzienden hem in.

Dat dit soort onwerkelijke dilemma’s geen volslagen fictie meer zijn, bewijst het voorbeeld uit Pennsylvania. Als de staat inderdaad een rekenmodel invoert dat rechters de strafmaat helpt bepalen, dan worden daders preventief afgerekend op een statistisch gegeven. De kans op recidive wordt met behulp van een puntensysteem berekend, aan de hand van onder andere historische criminaliteitsgegevens. Man-zijn alleen al levert daarbij meer punten op, omdat er nu eenmaal vaker mannen dan vrouwen worden veroordeeld. Hetzelfde geldt voor leeftijd: een jongere is een groter risico dan iemand van boven de veertig. Zelfs de woonplek telt mee: een stadsmens gaat vaker de fout in dan een plattelandsbewoner en kan dus strenger worden gestraft. Cijfermatige voorbestemming gaat zo zwaarder wegen dan vrije wil – de kans dat iemand iets anders doet dan wat statistisch voor de hand ligt.

Dezelfde kwestie in een andere vorm speelde bij de Amerikaan Robert McDaniel. In de zomer van 2013 stonden er drie agenten op de stoep van de toen 22-jarige inwoner van Chicago. De stad had net een voorspellend model in gebruik genomen dat moest bepalen welke inwoners de grootste kans maakten betrokken te raken bij een gewelddadig incident. McDaniel stond op de lijst en kreeg prompt bezoek van de politie. De boodschap: we houden je in de gaten, nog n misstap en de gevolgen zijn groot. Het incident haalde de krant omdat niet duidelijk was hoe de jongen op de lijst was beland, aangezien hij behalve een aantal arrestaties voor kleine vergrijpen (waaronder het roken van wiet) een schone lei had. ‘Ik heb niets mr gedaan dan elke andere jongere die in deze buurt opgroeit’, zei McDaniel destijds in de _Chicago Tribune_. De doorslaggevende factor was waarschijnlijk dat hij wel vrienden had met een uitgebreid strafblad. Omdat sociale netwerken een goede voorspeller van gedrag zijn, telden die mee.

‘Zien we in de Nederlandse rechtbanken binnenkort ook Pennsylvaniaanse toestanden?’ vroeg de minister van Veiligheid en Justitie Ard van der Steur onlangs retorisch bij de ontvangst van het wrr-rapport over big data en veiligheid. ‘Ik zal het nog eens navragen bij de Raad voor de Rechtspraak, maar ik vermoed van niet.’ Tegelijkertijd moeten we ons door dit soort ‘dystopische’ voorbeelden niet laten afschrikken van de mogelijkheden die big data bieden op het gebied van veiligheid, vindt de minister. ‘Als de negentiende-eeuwse boer die zo’n nieuwerwetse trein langs zijn wei vol koeien ziet denderen en denkt: verdomd, straks wordt de melk zuur.’

Dat Nederland die behoudende boer in elk geval niet is, blijkt uit het wrr-onderzoek. Wat de gevolgen daarvan zijn, zal moeten blijken. Volgens Van der Steur moeten we vooral realistisch zijn. ‘Wat geldt voor de zelfrijdende auto’s en drones geldt ook voor big data: het is niet de vraag of het onderdeel wordt van ons dagelijks leven, maar hoe we het vormgeven.’


 _Dit artikel kwam tot stand met steun van Fonds 1877_




https://www.groene.nl/artikel/buienradar-voor-boeven

----------


## Revisor

*

Misdaadpreventie voor de kleinsten - is dat wenselijk?*

*Zes maanden achter de schermen bij het Amsterdamse Preventief Interventie Team*
*
Het Amsterdamse Preventief Interventie Team screent en begeleidt 'risicokinderen' vanaf 6 jaar om te voorkomen dat ze op het slechte pad raken. Levert dat iets op? Charlotte Huisman keek een halfjaar mee.

*Door: Charlotte Huisman 24 juni 2017, 02:00

Met zijn blik op de vloer gericht loopt Redouan (9) door de gang van zijn Amsterdamse basisschool. Uit niets blijkt dat veel leerkrachten en klasgenoten deze tengere, bedeesd ogende jongen met zijn Star Wars-rugzakje ervaren als onrustig en onhandelbaar, en soms zelfs agressief.

Twee jonge orthopedagogen van de Universiteit Leiden lopen met hem mee. Ze gaan Redouan deze ochtend in januari uitgebreid testen. Of hij, aan de hand van filmpjes, kan zien of iemand boos, blij of juist verdrietig is. Waarheen zijn ogen bewegen als hij de beelden krijgt voorgeschoteld; kijkt hij bijvoorbeeld naar het gezicht of naar de omgeving? En hoe is het gesteld met zijn eigenwaarde?

Redouan is de jongste in een gezin van vier kinderen. Zijn vader heeft een drukke baan, zijn moeder Bouchra kreeg haar eerste kind op haar 18de. Ze zit voornamelijk thuis met haar drie dochters en enige zoon.

Redouan is thuis vaak angstig. Hij heeft nachtmerries. Die zijn verergerd, vertelt zijn moeder, nadat hij tijdens Halloween had gehoord dat er horror-clowns in de buurt rondliepen. Ook kan hij zich slecht concentreren. En hij wordt gepest.

 Krijgen de kinderen niet het stempel van probleemkind terwijl ze nog niets verkeerd hebben gedaan? 

Zijn school heeft hem voor een screening aangemeld bij het Preventief Interventie Team (PIT) van de gemeente Amsterdam. Dat richt zich op kinderen van 6 tot 18 jaar die een verhoogd risico hebben om later problemen te krijgen en bijvoorbeeld in de criminaliteit te belanden.

Met de focus op de jongsten wil de gemeente Amsterdam de schooluitval en jeugdcriminaliteit verminderen. Doorgewinterde criminelen zijn moeilijk op het rechte pad te krijgen. Maar jonge kinderen met gedragsproblemen zijn nog bij te sturen in de goede richting.

De 34 Amsterdamse basisscholen die samenwerken met het PIT kunnen kinderen aanmelden over wie zij zich zorgen maken: jongens en meiden die onhandelbaar zijn, of zelfs agressief. Het PIT test de kinderen uitgebreid en kijkt hoe de situatie thuis en op school is. Aan de hand van de uitkomsten bedenken de PIT-medewerkers wat er moet gebeuren om het kind te helpen.

Je zou kunnen denken: moet de gemeente zich bemoeien met kinderen zonder dat hun ouders daarom vragen? Krijgen de kinderen niet het stempel van probleemkind terwijl ze nog niets verkeerd hebben gedaan?

Of vallen deze tegenwerpingen in het niet als juist de kinderen die het niet hebben getroffen met de omstandigheden waarin ze opgroeien door deze hulp kans krijgen op een beter leven?

Om antwoord te geven op die vragen opent het interventieteam de deuren. Gedurende een halfjaar mocht de krant meekijken bij schoolbezoeken, vergaderingen, huisbezoeken, screenings en informatieonderzoeken naar gezinnen. Soms bleef de deur gesloten als er PIT-medewerkers voor de deur stonden. Soms wilde een moeder alleen praten met de journalist als ze de absolute garantie kreeg dat ze niet herkenbaar zou zijn. Vanwege privacy zijn daarom namen en enkele omstandigheden die tot herkenning zouden kunnen leiden aangepast.

 Chris Malbon*

Agressief*

'Je gaat oefeningetjes doen om te kijken waar je goed in bent, en waar je minder goed in bent', zegt PIT-medewerker Paul (42) tegen Redouan. 'Zo kunnen we zien hoe wij jou het best kunnen helpen. Heb je nog vragen?'

Redouan zwijgt. 'Misschien wil je nog weten wanneer je je boterhammen mag eten', zegt zijn moeder Bouchra (34), terwijl ze liefdevol naar haar zoon kijkt. Redouan knikt met een opgeluchte glimlach.

'Normaal praat hij wat meer', zegt Bouchra, als ze met Paul en zijn collega Marja naar een klaslokaal loopt voor een gesprek over haar zoon. Het gaat beter met Redouan sinds hij in het nieuwe schooljaar een andere juf heeft gekregen, vertelt ze. 'Hij vecht minder vaak met andere kinderen en is minder brutaal. Maar hij blijft erg onrustig.'

Soms is Redouan agressief. In de klas gooit hij met pennen en kan hij aan n stuk door praten. Naar de juf luistert hij vaak niet. 'Toen ik van de vorige juf hoorde dat niemand naast hem wilde zitten, barstte ik in tranen uit', vertelt Bouchra. 'Ze had de hoop opgegeven met hem. Ze zat met haar handen in het haar. 'Ik heb nog nooit zo'n kind meegemaakt', zei ze.'

Twaalfhonderd kinderen als Redouan heeft het PIT in zijn zesjarig bestaan in het vizier gehad. De resultaten zijn opmerkelijk. Van driekwart van hen is het gedrag na een jaar aanmerkelijk verbeterd. Een opvallende ingreep die effectief blijkt, is een training voor de kinderen om emoties op gezichten te leren herkennen. Een deel van hun lastige gedrag kwam doordat ze simpelweg niet begrepen wat volwassenen bedoelden.

Het PIT gaat ook langs bij de minderjarige broertjes en zusjes van de zogeheten Top600, de lijst met de beruchtste veelplegers van de hoofdstad. Amsterdam wil voorkomen dat de kleintjes het voorbeeld van hun grote broer volgen en opgroeien tot de criminelen van morgen. Uit eerder onderzoek is gebleken dat kinderen met een criminele broer een grote kans hebben om ook veroordeeld te worden.


 Zijn kleine broertje heeft zijn aanhouding meegemaakt 

Deze doelgroep van 'brusjes' (broertjes en zusjes) van criminele jongeren is het lastigst. Twee PIT-medewerkers werden onlangs tijdens een huisbezoek met een mes bedreigd door een veelpleger van de Top600-lijst. En lang niet alle ouders van criminele jongeren zitten te wachten op hulpverlening voor hun andere kinderen.

Dat geldt bijvoorbeeld voor moeder Rachida, die deze middag bezoek krijgt van PIT-medewerkers Eva en Liselotte. Wantrouwend kijkt ze vanuit haar raam op eenhoog naar de twee blonde vrouwen die beneden hebben aangebeld. Ze aarzelt even en drukt op de knop die de portiekdeur voor hen opent.

Zuchtend zet Rachida het geluid van Arabs Got Talent zachter op de grote flatscreen-tv, als Eva en Liselotte plaatsnemen op de versleten bank. Haar oudste zoon Mustafa (19) is een veelpleger van de Top600-lijst. Woensdagochtend om halfacht stond de politie met zes man in de portiekwoning in Nieuw-West. Mustafa werd van zijn bed gelicht omdat hij een bejaarde vrouw op straat van haar tasje zou hebben beroofd. Zijn kleine broertje heeft zijn aanhouding meegemaakt. 'Hij stond te trillen in de badkamer', zegt Rachida. 'Ik heb tegen hem gezegd dat Mustafa een tijdje op vakantie is.'

Het was al de vierde keer dat Mustafa door de politie werd opgehaald. Rachida kijkt vertwijfeld. 'Tegen mij zegt hij dat die verdenkingen niet kloppen, dat hij onschuldig is...'

Liselotte: 'Maar het is nu wel al een aantal keer gebeurd en ook de rechter heeft geoordeeld dat hij dingen doet die niet mogen.'

Rachida: 'Misschien komt hij nu tot inkeer. Hij heeft mij naar de gebedstijden gevraagd, hopelijk gaat hij eindelijk bidden.'

Bij een kind van 6 heb je meer kans iets te bereiken dan bij een kind van 14 of 15 jaar oud
PIT-medewerker Fatima (41)  

Eva: 'Wij zijn hier voor uw jongste zoon Anouar. We willen graag dat het goed met hem gaat. Mogen wij contact opnemen met zijn basisschool?'

Dat wil Rachida niet. 'Anouar is vrolijk, sociaal. Hij speelt voetbal, er zijn geen problemen.' Ze trekt een gezicht dat uitdrukt dat het gesprek wat haar betreft is beindigd.

Met een dubbel gevoel staan Eva en Liselotte even later buiten. Ze zijn blij dat ze mochten binnenkomen voor een eerste gesprek. Vaak wordt niet opengedaan.

Ze vinden het jammer dat deze moeder niet wil dat ze met de basisschool bespreken wat er in het gezin speelt. Uit schaamte, vermoeden ze. Dat zit nu de hulpverlening in de weg. Maar het PIT is van de lange adem. 'Binnenkort proberen we het nog eens', zegt Liselotte monter. 'Uiteindelijk gaat het lukken.'

----------


## Revisor

*Hersenontwikkeling*

Het project onderscheidt zich van andere omdat het nieuwe wetenschappelijke inzichten over de ontwikkelingen van hersenen in de kindertijd als uitgangspunt neemt. De opgave is: hoe kun je de omgeving van een kind zo aanpassen dat zijn brein zich zo goed mogelijk kan ontwikkelen?

'Bij een kind van 6 heb je meer kans iets te bereiken dan bij een kind van 14 of 15 jaar oud', zegt PIT-medewerker Fatima (41), voorheen leerplichtambtenaar. 'Je hoopt dat door de veranderingen die je teweegbrengt voor het kind zijn leven een andere, betere loop neemt. Bij de broertjes en zusjes van Top600-veelplegers zitten veel oudere kinderen. Die hebben vaak al jaren hulpverlening over de vloer gehad. En staan er daardoor minder voor open, ze zijn hulpverlenersmoe.'


Afbeelding ter illustratie, persoon komt niet voor in het verhaal.  THINKSTOCK 

De negentien hulpverleners van het Preventief Interventie Team komen veelal van andere organisaties als de kinderbescherming of jeugdzorgorganisaties. PIT-manager Rosaly Brandon was voorheen adviseur Jeugd en Veiligheid van de gemeente Amsterdam. In die hoedanigheid zag ze dat er veel geld omging in hulptrajecten voor risicojongeren. Telkens zag ze ook dezelfde jongens en meiden terug in het strafrecht.

Brandon: 'Als je ziet hoeveel interventies in de loop van de jaren op een jongere zijn ingezet, schrik je. Opsluiten brengt geen oplossing, maar hulpverlening kan bij deze jongeren ook geen wonderen verrichten. Minderjarigen krijgen vaak een tweede, derde en vierde kans als hun advocaat zegt: 'Hij is net weer begonnen met een nieuwe opleiding, met een beetje coaching gaat hij het nu echt anders doen.' Bij de hardnekkigste recidivisten hadden we het idee dat we water naar de zee aan het dragen waren.'

Met de gemeenteraad bedachten ze eind 2010 dat het roer om moest om deze cirkelgang te doorbreken. In die tijd hoorde Brandon over de theorien van de Universiteit Leiden over neuropsychologie. 'Het kwartje viel. Volgens mij zit hier iets dat we over het hoofd zien. Zo kwamen we in gesprek met professor Hanna Swaab over hoe we de hulpverlening konden verbeteren met een wetenschappelijke basis.'

Nu onderzoeken ze eerst hoe het kind in elkaar zit. Voor het eerste huisbezoek aan een broertje of zusje van een Top600-veelpleger gaat een zogeheten informatiemakelaar van het PIT aan de slag. Is er een melding van huiselijk geweld geweest? Zijn ze bekend bij jeugdzorg of de kinderbescherming? Staan er nog anderen op het adres ingeschreven? Is er sprake van schoolverzuim? Werken de ouders? Op basis daarvan zoeken ze naar oplossingen. 'Zo laagdrempelig mogelijk en in samenwerking met de school en de ouders', aldus Brandon.

*Overgehaald*

 Veel ouders moeten door een ontkenningsfase als hun kind zich misdraagt 

Driekwart jaar duurde het voordat Bouchra zich liet overtuigen dat haar zoon Redouan hulp nodig had om zijn agressie te beteugelen. 'Ik gaf eerst de school de schuld van zijn slechte gedrag', zegt ze. 'Mijn familie zei ook: laat dat kind met rust, hij is gewoon een beetje druk.'

Daarbij was ze bang dat haar kind een negatief stempel zou krijgen dat hem de rest van zijn leven zou achtervolgen, dat ze hem zou schaden. 'Ik had het gevoel dat ik had gefaald als moeder.'

Redouans vader doet weinig aan de opvoeding van de kinderen. Anders had het PIT ook hem benaderd.


Het PIT bleef Bouchra bellen en vroeg: 'Wat is in het belang van Redouan?' 'Ze hebben me niet gepusht, maar wel overtuigd', zegt Bouchra.

Er speelde nog iets mee, geeft Bouchra toe: de schoolleiding had haar laten weten dat haar zoon alleen nog welkom was als hij begeleiding zou krijgen.

Veel ouders moeten door een ontkenningsfase als hun kind zich misdraagt. En als ze het probleem erkennen, is er vaak schaamte. Ook niet alle scholen willen openlijk uitkomen voor hun samenwerking met het PIT, onder meer uit angst voor een imago als 'probleemschool'.

 Sommige ouders zijn licht verstandelijk beperkt
PIT-medewerker Rivka  

Nicolette Schrder, adjunct-directeur van basisschool De Polsstok in Amsterdam-Zuidoost, praat regelmatig met PIT-medewerker Rivka. Ze schat dat 40 procent van haar leerlingen problemen heeft, thuis of op school. De kinderen zijn boos op alles en iedereen. 'Er is vaak armoede, geweld, verslaving en criminaliteit thuis. Ouders zitten zo in de problemen dat ze geen aandacht hebben voor hun kind.'

Zelf wil ze onderwijs bieden. 'Ik ben geen hulpverlener. Sommige kinderen gaan met meubilair gooien. Of ze gaan volkomen uit hun dak als ze niet de goede schoenen bij zich hebben voor gym. We willen niemand buitensluiten, maar veiligheid is het belangrijkst. Het benvloedt de sfeer in de klas als een kind altijd boos is.'

PIT-medewerker Rivka komt regelmatig langs om met Schrder de kinderen te bespreken. 'Sommige ouders zijn licht verstandelijk beperkt. Bij het woord jeugdzorg denken ze dat hun kind uit huis wordt geplaatst. Je hebt engelengeduld nodig. Sommige kinderen gaan na de testen van het PIT naar het speciaal onderwijs. Dan begeleiden we de ouders bij die overstap.'

De scholen zijn enthousiast over het gebrek aan bureaucratie, het persoonlijk contact met de medewerkers en vooral over hun 'gezond verstand': bij een moeder die zo depressief was dat ze vergat haar kind naar school te brengen, schakelde de PIT-medewerker de buurvrouw in, die een kind op dezelfde school heeft.

'Een van onze lastigste leerlingen bleek met zijn moeder en twee broertjes op twee kleine kamers te wonen. Het PIT oordeelde: regelen dat moeder een groter huis krijgt is zinvoller dan behandeling van het kind', vertelt een leerkracht van een basisschool in Amsterdam-Noord. 'Het is geen papieren toestand. Als ik ze 's ochtends een mailtje stuur, krijg ik 's middags antwoord. En ze doen niet meer dan nodig is.'

Vaak blijven PIT-hulpverleners jarenlang betrokken bij het gezin, als luisterend oor of vraagbaak. De hulpverlening gaat in tegen de nieuwe 'mode' in de hulpverlening, met kortlopende trajecten. 'Je moet iemand net zolang helpen tot het probleem is opgelost', zegt Rosaly Brandon. 'Door dit uitgangspunt ontstaat bij hulpverleners ook de prikkel om eerst degenen te helpen bij wie snel resultaat mogelijk is, en dat zijn juist niet de moeilijkere gevallen.'

*Barre omstandigheden*

Meelopend met de hulpverleners zie en hoor je hoe bar de omstandigheden kunnen zijn waarin kinderen opgroeien. Dat kinderen een verslaafde moeder kunnen hebben die vergeet ontbijt voor ze te maken en ze naar school te brengen. Dat ze op het schoolplein kunnen worden opgewacht door hun schizofrene vader, voor wie ze zich schamen tegenover hun klasgenootjes. Dat een kind op school zo boos kan zijn op alles en iedereen dat hij over een klasgenootje heen plast.

Misschien moeten we de vraag omkeren, vinden betrokkenen. Niet f een gemeente zich zou mogen bemoeien met jonge kinderen met gedragsproblemen, maar of het niet juist de taak is van de overheid om zich in te spannen. Om juist deze kwetsbare jongeren net dat beetje extra steun te geven dat hun kansen op een betere toekomst doet groeien.

Eigenlijk is nietsdoen voor zo'n kind misdadig, vindt PIT-manager Brandon. Met relatief lichte hulp wordt veel ellende voorkomen, daarvan is ze overtuigd.

 Hij doet stoer om erbij te horen, maar slaat vaak de plank mis
PIT-medewerker Marja 

Daarmee zijn veel jeugdzorgdeskundigen het eens. Andere gemeenten kijken genteresseerd naar het Amsterdamse preventieproject. Sommige, zoals Schiedam, hebben het al overgenomen, andere zijn er mee bezig.

Ook criminoloog Henk Ferwerda is enthousiast. Ferwerda, gespecialiseerd in jeugdcriminaliteit, zegt dat onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat jongeren die risicogedrag laten zien later meer kans hebben om in de criminaliteit te belanden. 'Iedereen vindt een preventieve aanpak belangrijk, maar het probleem is dat in de praktijk moeilijk is aan te tonen hoeveel winst dat oplevert. Je kunt niet zeggen: door deze aanpak hebben we zoveel criminaliteit voorkomen.'

Het is voor politici gemakkelijker om een aanpak te introduceren die het aantal woninginbraken moet terugbrengen, zegt hij, met een duidelijk meetmoment voor en na de aanpak. 'Wij denken nu ook na over een onderzoek dat de effecten op de lange termijn duidelijk zou maken. We moeten nog bedenken hoe we dat ethisch kunnen doen.'

*Stapje voor stapje*

In maart, twee maanden na de screening van Redouan, zijn PIT'ers Marja en Paul weer op zijn school, om met zijn juf, zijn moeder Bouchra en de maatschappelijk werker van de school de uitkomst te bespreken.

Uit de resultaten blijkt dat zijn gevoel van eigenwaarde laag is. Hij is gemakkelijk te benvloeden, kan niet goed plannen en heeft geen overzicht over de gevolgen van zijn handelen. En hij raakt snel gefrustreerd. 'Hij doet stoer om erbij te horen, maar slaat vaak de plank mis', zegt Marja. 'Daarom wordt hij buitengesloten.'

De juf knikt. 'Als hij in een groepje een spelletje doet, wordt het altijd ruzie. De oudere hangjongens bij de coffeeshop vindt hij superstoer. Terwijl ik denk: ga maar niet met hen om.'

Paul tegen Bouchra: 'Hierin kun jij je kind begrenzen, hem zeggen dat hij niet met die grote jongens moet rondhangen. Hij is nog jong.'

Marja: 'Laten we een student zoeken die hem kan leren spelen, kan leren hoe je je kunt gedragen in een groep zonder dat het ruzie wordt. Gezien zijn intelligentie heeft hij veel mogelijkheden. Hij heeft alleen veel structuur nodig.'

De juf: 'Dan kan ik hem een keer een compliment geven voor de klas. Hij moet gewoon van zijn negatieve imago af.'

Bouchra kijkt zichtbaar opgelucht. 'Dit zal mijn zoon goeddoen. Ik ben zo blij dat ik er niet alleen voor sta.' Ze zegt dat ze andere ouders zeker zou aanraden om mee te werken.

In de klas gaat het drie maanden later iets beter met Redouan. Zijn juf weet nu hoe ze met hem kan omgaan. Niet dat meteen al zijn problemen zijn opgelost. Het gaat stapje voor stapje.

*Hoe werkt het PIT?*

Het Preventief Interventie Team (PIT) wil risicokinderen vanaf 6 jaar tijdig opsporen en door ingrepen in hun leefomgeving voorkomen dat zij afglijden in de criminaliteit of hun school niet afmaken. Bijzonder is dat de aanpak steunt op recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek van de afdeling neuropedagogiek en ontwikkelingsstoornissen van de Universiteit Leiden. Met een daarop gebaseerde screeningsmethode meten hulpverleners de risicofactoren bij een kind die kunnen leiden tot een anti-sociale ontwikkeling. Kan een kind bijvoorbeeld emoties herkennen in gezichtsuitdrukkingen? Kan hij zich verplaatsen in een ander? Kan hij zijn impulsen beheersen? Als hij een van deze dingen niet voldoende kan, leidt dit al jong tot gedragsproblemen.

Hersenen zijn rond het dertigste levensjaar uitontwikkeld. Het gaat er volgens hoogleraar neuropedagogiek Hanna Swaab van de Universiteit Leiden om ongunstige omgevingsfactoren van een kind zo vroeg mogelijk positief te benvloeden, om zo zijn sociale ontwikkeling te verbeteren. Bij baby's van een halfjaar oud is volgens haar al het verschil te zien tussen de invloed van een stabiele en een instabiele moeder. Hoe eerder je erbij bent, hoe meer kans je hebt dat je iets kunt veranderen. Tussen 6 en 12 jaar lukt dat het best, aldus Swaab.

Ontwikkelt een kind zich beter, dan neemt bijvoorbeeld de kans af dat het agressief gedrag vertoont. Want agressie is in de theorie van Swaab het gevolg van een 'niet goed gelukte sociale ontwikkeling': het kind heeft geen beschikking over alternatief gedrag en kan impulsen niet beheersen. Het PIT richt zich op kinderen bij wie het risico op zo'n haperende sociale ontwikkeling hoog is. Uit de metingen van de voortgang van de door het PIT aangemelde kinderen blijkt dat na een jaar driekwart van hen aanmerkelijk minder agressief is en dat ook hun overige gedrag minder problematisch is.



http://www.volkskrant.nl/binnenland/...lijk~a4502425/

----------


## Revisor

Wat me opviel aan bovenstaande artikel is dat de besproken doelgroep louter uit Marokkanen bestaat. Zelfs de illustraties wijzen alleen die richting op. Toeval of framing? Of is het mischien de zoveelste pilotproject die ze eerst op Marokkanen uittesten? Of is dit deels een lobbypoging om draagvlak te creeren teneinde meer subsidies los te trekken, immers als je Marokkanen gebruikt dan ga je scoren en zorg je voor meer draagvlak. Uit de losse pols denk ik dat met dit project rechten van de doelgroep geschonden worden.

----------


## Revisor

*‘Zwarte lijst’ banken bevat duizenden Nederlanders*

*World-Check 
*
*Grote banken gebruiken een omstreden databank om mensen door te lichten op corruptie en terrorisme. De data blijken echter vaak verouderd. 

*Mark Beunderman 25 juni 2017 om 20:04
Foto iStock 

Wereldwijd gebruiken banken een controversile lijst met namen van particulieren voor controle op corruptie, criminaliteit of terrorisme. De lijst is dikwijls verouderd en leidt in sommige gevallen tot het blokkeren van rekeningen of het tegenhouden van overboekingen. Dit blijkt uit onderzoek dat radioprogramma _Argos_ en onderzoeksplatform _OneWorld_ samen verrichtten met enkele buitenlandse media, waaronder de Britse krant _The Times_ en de Belgische krant_ De Tijd_.

Het gaat om de databank World-Check, samengesteld door de financiledataverstrekker Thomson Reuters, met meer dan twee miljoen namen. Argos en OneWorld konden een kopie uit 2014 van de niet-openbare lijst inzien. Volgens Thomson Reuters zelf maken 49 van de 50 grootste banken ter wereld gebruik van de lijst, en meer dan 300 overheidsinstanties. 

Als iemand op de lijst voorkomt, kan dat betekenen dat banken extra onderzoek doen als iemand een rekening opent of een transactie doet. Banken zijn wettelijk verplicht te letten op criminele geldstromen en terreurfinanciering en maken, bij gebrek aan een internationale overheidsdatabase, gebruik van commercieel verkochte lijsten.

De lijst van Thomson Reuters bevat zo’n 12.000 Nederlanders. De grootste categorie vormen de ‘aan de politiek blootgestelden’, PEP’s (_politically exposed persons_). Dat zijn mensen die, al is het maar via familiebanden, een verbinding hebben met politiek, recht of bestuur. Zij gelden in de internationale regelgeving als relatief gevoelig voor zaken als witwassen. Overigens is dit vooral op basis van ervaringen met dictators en bestuurders van corrupte landen.

In Nederland vormen de PEP’s een bonte en nogal willekeurige verzameling, onder wie prinses Amalia, de moeder van premier Mark Rutte en misdaadverslaggever Peter R. de Vries, die kortstondig politieke ambities had. Zelfs de in 1988 overleden vader van Rutte staat er op, wat duidt op informatie van slechte kwaliteit, stelt Argos. 

Argos noemt geen voorbeelden van ‘PEP’s’ die door de lijst daadwerkelijk in de problemen zijn geraakt met banken. Anders is dat met de categorie* ‘terreur’*. De Nigeriaanse milieuactivist Sunny Ofehe, tegen wie het Nederlandse OM in 2012 al een aanklacht liet vallen, stond nog steeds in de World-Check-lijst van 2014. ABN Amro blokkeerde zijn overboekingen en bevroor tijdelijk zijn geld, zegt Ofehe in het programma. ABN Amro bevestigt tegenover Argos gebruik te maken van World-Check, maar wil over het geval-Ofehe niets kwijt. In de lijst van World-Check staan 310 Nederlanders bestempeld als terrorist, terwijl op de terreurlijst van de overheid slechts 122 namen staan.

In Londen beindigde HSBC in 2014 op basis van World-Check de rekeningen van de Finsbury Park-moskee, vorige week nog in het nieuws omdat haar bezoekers doelwit waren van een aanslag. Onterecht werd de moskee destijds als terroristische organisatie bestempeld. De moskee klaagde Thomson Reuters aan en kreeg gelijk via een schikking. Thomson Reuters bood zijn excuses aan.

Mensen die menen onterecht op de lijst staan of willen weten of ze erop staan, kunnen daarover volgens Thomson Reuters contact opnemen. In Argos riep Aleid Wolfsen, voorzitter van de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens, mensen die gedupeerd zijn op zich bij hem te melden.



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2017/06/25...69764-a1564465

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> De Wetenschappelijke Raad voor het Regeringsbeleid (wrr) waarschuwt ook voor dit zelfversterkende effect. De raad deed de afgelopen twee jaar in opdracht van de regering onderzoek naar het gebruik van big data door veiligheidsinstellingen; eind april verscheen het onderzoeksrapport. Predictive policing komt daarin ook aan bod. Een wijk waarin veel gesurveilleerd wordt, zal prominenter terugkomen in de criminaliteitscijfers. De extra aandacht vergroot de bestaande problemen verder uit, hetgeen weer de basis voor nieuw beleid kan zijn, dat op zijn beurt het (negatieve) beeld verder versterkt.
> 
> Nonsens, vindt Jeffrey Brantingham. Burgers doen aangifte van misdaad bij de politie. Als de politie die gegevens vervolgens gebruikt om preventief in bepaalde buurten te surveilleren en daarmee een buurt veiliger te maken, doet ze toch precies wat de maatschappij vraagt?


Brantingham gaat niet in op het argument van de WRR.




> Inmiddels staat Brantingham aan het hoofd van een indrukwekkend voorspellingsimperium: PredPol, een bedrijf dat in de VS alleen al in zestig steden actief is en ook in het Verenigd Koninkrijk software verkoopt.


Oh, hij verdient er geld mee. Vandaar.

----------


## HaasHaas

met wie of waar kunnen we contact opnemen? ik zou het wel willen weten. op basis waarvan sowieso. en als dat het geval is, dan volgt er echt een rechtzaak. de financile instanties en de combinatie met een overheid die blindelings lijstjes opvolgt lijkt mij niet echt een gezonde combinatie. de financile wereld die zich indekt met cijfertjes die vaak nergens op slaan plus een overheid die zich als een olifant in een porseleinwinkel gedraagt en als een kip zonder kop rondfladdert omdat het blij is dat er een "zwarte lijst" bestaat.

----------


## Revisor

> *‘Zwarte lijst’ banken bevat duizenden Nederlanders*
> 
> *World-Check 
> *
> *Grote banken gebruiken een omstreden databank om mensen door te lichten op corruptie en terrorisme. De data blijken echter vaak verouderd. 
> 
> *Mark Beunderman 25 juni 2017 om 20:04
> Foto iStock 
> 
> ...




 
Foto: ANP

*Banken kiezen eigen lijn bij coffeeshops (2)*

35 min geleden 

* AMSTERDAM - Nederlandse banken kiezen hun eigen lijn bij het aangaan van relaties met coffeeshops. Er zijn geen gezamenlijke afspraken over de sector, stelt de Nederlandse Vereniging van Banken (NVB).*

De NVB reageerde op een onderzoek van Het Financieele Dagblad en Investico waaruit bleek dat 30 procent van de coffeeshops onderpand is in een hypotheek.

,,Het is een individuele keuze van banken, maar ze hebben wel de plicht te kijken naar integriteitsrisico's'', stelt een woordvoerder van de NVB. De grote Nederlandse banken geven dan ook aan verschillende benaderingen te hebben voor coffeeshops. ABN AMRO en de Volksbank melden geen hypotheken meer te verlenen aan coffeeshops. De Rabobank laat weten ,,zeer terughoudend'' te zijn.

Voor betaalrekeningen kunnen coffeeshops wel bij Rabobank en ABN AMRO terecht, de Volksbank heeft geen zakelijke klanten. Dat is het gevolg van een brief uit 2010 van toenmalig minister van Financiën Wouter Bos. Het merendeel van de verstrekte hypotheekleningen met coffeeshops als onderpand dateert nog van voor die versoepeling.

Alle banken benadrukken het dilemma waar ze door het gedoogbeleid voor coffeeshops voor worden gesteld: coffeeshops mogen wiet verkopen, maar niet inkopen. Dat leidt tot de mogelijkheid van witwassen van geld via de wietverkoop. ,,Uiteindelijk gaat het allemaal om  integriteitsregels waar we ons aan moeten houden'', legt een woordvoerder van Rabobank uit. ,,En dit is een grijs gebied.''


Banken kiezen eigen lijn bij coffeeshops (2)|Feed| Telegraaf.nl


Zo kun je eigenlijk een rare situatie krijgen dat een coffeeshophouder op een zwarte lijst van een bank gezet kan worden maar zich laat financieren door dezelfde bank of een andere bank. De macht bepaalt wat strafbaar is.

----------


## Revisor

Ik loop al achter de feiten aan.


...
Al die hypotheken met ‘blow-bakstenen’ als onderpand zijn moeilijk te rijmen met de terughoudendheid van banken om coffeeshops aan de voorkant te bedienen. Advocaat Maurice Veldman, raadsman van veel coffeeshops, reageert dan ook verbaasd op het grote aantal bancaire hypotheken: ‘Ik heb totaal tegenovergestelde ervaringen. Ik ben tegenwoordig meer tijd kwijt met banken dan met strafzaken. Een van mijn clinten kreeg zelfs priv geen hypotheek toen bleek dat hij bij een coffeeshop op de loonlijst stond.’
.....

https://www.groene.nl/artikel/patsers-boeven-en-banken

----------


## Revisor

Ubisoft

*Techblog - In dit South Park-spel word je gewaarschuwd als je een personage met een donkere huidskleur kiest

*Het laatste nieuws, geruchten en roddels over tech, internet en gadgets voor u bij elkaar geblogd door de specialisten van de Volkskrant.

Door: Bard van de Weijer Laurens Verhagen Peter van Ammelrooy

8 september 2017, 19:12

*#Ophef over South Park-game*

Controverse is de Amerikaanse animatieserie South Park niet vreemd. Er is zelfs een compleet lemma in Wikipedia gewijd aan alle politieke, religieuze en moralistische heisa die de serie heeft veroorzaakt in de afgelopen twintig jaar. 

Maar nu is er ook online-ophef (op de altijd lichtgeraakte interwebs) over de komende game rond Stan Marsh, Kyle Broflovski, Eric Cartman en Kenny 'My God - They Killed Kenny' McCormick - met de titel South Park: The Fractured But Whole.

Waarom? Omdat de website Eurogamer bij een rondje proefspelen heeft ontdekt dat de game zich moeilijker laat spelen als je een personage kiest met een donkere huidskleur. Je personage verdient minder geld en ook de omgang met andere figuren in de game verloopt anders. De speler wordt ook gewaarschuwd als hij bij het personaliseren van zijn avatar de schuifregelaar op een donkere huidskleur zet, door Eric Cartman zelve:

"Don't worry, this doesn't affect combat. Just every other aspect of your whole life." ("Maak je geen zorgen, dit heeft geen effect op hoe goed je kunt vechten. Alleen maar op ieder aspect van je leven.")Discriminatie! roept de ene helft van het internet. Satire! roept de andere twitteraar. Alle anderen kunnen vanaf 17 oktober oordelen. Dan is South Park: The Fractured But Whole te koop voor pc's en de spelcomputers PlayStation 4 en Xbox One. En zoals de animatieserie bedoeld is voor volwassen tv-kijkers heeft de game een leeftijdspredicaat van 18 jaar of ouder gekregen. (PvA)


https://www.volkskrant.nl/tech/techb...iest~a4509849/

----------


## Revisor

*De computer is racistisch

*Profilering 

Als in zwarte wijken meer criminaliteit voorkomt, zal de politie er vaker patrouilleren. Dat leidt tot meer arrestaties, die computers niet neutraal registreren. „Als je ze vooroordelen voedt, krijg je vooroordelen terug.”

Wouter van Noort 19 september 2017


Illustratie Tomas Schats

‘Ik heb nog geen goed argument gehoord waarom wij de robot meer moeten vrezen dan de mens”, schreef Arnon Grunberg vorige week in zijn Voetnoot-column in _de Volkskrant_. Hij vraagt zich af: „Zullen er ooit robots bestaan die aan psychopathologische stoornissen lijden of hebben we het altijd over de stoornissen van de makers van die robots?”

Die vraag is hoogst actueel nu robots steeds dieper doordringen in het dagelijks leven. En hoewel we robots en kunstmatige intelligentie nu nog niet snel zouden diagnosticeren als psychopathologisch, zijn er wl toenemende zorgen over andere typisch menselijke onvolkomenheden die robots massaal aan het overnemen zijn: racisme, seksisme en andere vooroordelen.

Onlangs bracht Google, n van de belangrijkste ontwikkelaars van kunstmatige intelligentie, een waarschuwingsvideo over _machine learning (ML)_, een variant van kunstmatige intelligentie. „Bij _machine learning_ leren computers zelfstandig patronen in data te ontdekken. Daarom is het verleidelijk om te denken dat daarbij geen vooroordelen komen kijken”, vertelt de voice-over. „Maar als iets op data gebaseerd is, maakt het dat nog niet neutraal.” Volgens Google moeten gebruikers en ontwikkelaars van _machine learning_ zich daar beter van bewust zijn.


„ML leert als een kind of een hond,” zegt Maya Gupta aan de telefoon vanuit het Californische Mountain View. Zij is onderzoeksdirecteur van Glassbox, een belangrijk ML-lab van Google. „Als je ze vooroordelen voedt, krijg je vooroordelen terug.”

Dat blijkt bijvoorbeeld ook bij Googles eigen zoekmachine, die met behulp van ML werkt. Tik daar de zoekopdracht ‘CEO’ in en je krijgt vooral plaatjes van witte oude mannen. Eerder moest Google excuses aanbieden omdat ML foto’s van zwarte mensen per ongeluk classificeerde als ‘gorilla’s’. Deze variant van kunstmatige intelligentie wordt niet door mensen geprogrammeerd maar leert zelfstandig welke beslissingen het neemt op basis van patronen in grote hoeveelheden data. Dat kan ervoor zorgen dat patronen uit het verleden worden voortgezet, of zelfs versterkt. „We doen er alles aan om dat soort dingen te voorkomen”, zegt Gupta. Maar dat lukt niet altijd, en Google is niet het enige bedrijf dat hiermee worstelt.

*Misdaad voorspellen*

Bevooroordeelde computers hebben zelfs al effect op arrestaties en gevangenisstraffen. Uit een onderzoek van de Amerikaanse mensenrechtenorganisatie Human Rights Data Analysis Group bleek eerder dit jaar dat veelgebruikte politiesoftware van techbedrijf Predpol de politie bovenmatig vaak naar zwarte wijken stuurde. De politie gebruikt dat soort software om bijvoorbeeld misdaad te voorspellen met behulp van patronen uit het verleden. Omdat er vaker criminaliteit was in zwarte wijken, gingen agenten daar vaker patrouilleren dan in andere wijken, wat daar leidde tot meer arrestaties. Volgens de onderzoekers ontstond zo een feedback-loop, een vicieuze cirkel die zichzelf versterkt. Misschien was vaker patrouilleren in die wijken in zekere mate gerechtvaardigd vanwege hogere criminaliteitscijfers, maar door het versterkende effect raakte de software steeds erger bevooroordeeld over zwarte wijken.

Vorig jaar publiceerde platform voor onderzoeksjournalistiek ProPublica een ander zorgwekkend onderzoek. In de VS gebruiken honderden rechtbanken software om een inschatting te maken van het risico dat gevangenen recidiveren. Dat systeem heet Correctional Offender Management Profiling for Alternative Sanctions (Compas). ProPublica kwam erachter dat Compas zwarte verdachten benadeelde: het wees zwarte mensen vaker onterecht aan als recidivisten. 

ProPublica onderzocht de ‘risico-scores’ die het programma aan 7.000 verdachten gaf en onderzocht vervolgens hoeveel van die mensen daadwerkelijk binnen twee jaar werden opgepakt voor een ander misdrijf (hetzelfde criterium als het programma gebruikte). Bij zwarte verdachten zat de software er volgens ProPublica in 45 procent van de gevallen naast, bij witte mensen 24 procent.

Nederland voerde eerder dit jaar als eerste land zogeheten _predictive policing_ landelijk in: met behulp van kunstmatige intelligentie neemt de politie beslissingen over onder meer patrouilles en extra inzet. „Aan de hand van de prognoses van ‘Hot Times’ en ‘Hot Spots’ kan de politie haar capaciteit effectief inzetten,” meldde zij destijds in een ronkend persbericht over het Nederlandse Criminaliteits Anticipatie Systeem. Ook daarbij kunnen allerlei vooroordelen, feedback-loops en vicieuze cirkels voorkomen, , maar de politie wil geen vragen van _NRC_ beantwoorden over hoe ze die voorkomen. De Orwelliaanse namen van deze technologien helpen het publieke vertrouwen waarschijnlijk niet per se vooruit.
*
Grote implicaties*

Volgens Google kunnen problemen in dergelijke software komen door drie biases (ingebakken afwijkingen), die optreden bij _machine learning_. De interactie-bias bijvoorbeeld, waarbij de gebruiker zelf een systeem bevooroordeeld maakt. Google vroeg gebruikers bijvoorbeeld bij een experiment om een schoen te tekenen, waarbij de meeste mensen een mannenschoen tekenden. Daardoor herkende het ML-systeem vervolgens vrouwenschoenen niet als schoenen. De tweede, zogeheten latente bias treedt op als ML op een verkeerde manier plaatjes verbindt aan geslacht, leeftijd of huidskleur. Zo komt het dat de zoekopdracht ‘CEO’ vooral oude mannen oplevert: omdat op foto’s van CEO’s nou eenmaal vaker witte mannen staan dan zwarte vrouwen.

Dan is er ook nog de selectie-bias: die treedt op als de data die worden gebruikt om ML te ‘trainen’ onevenredig veel mensen uit een bepaalde groep bevat. Daardoor wordt het systeem beter in het herkennen van juist die specifieke groep. Dat heeft grote implicaties voor predictive policing, en bijvoorbeeld voor werving en selectie van personeel; ook dat gebeurt bij steeds meer bedrijven met behulp van kunstmatige intelligentie.

„We doen veel onderzoek naar hoe we dit soort fouten kunnen voorkomen”, zegt Maya Gupta. „Hoe zorgvuldiger we weten wlke data we voeden aan deze systemen, en hoe beter de systemen leren van fouten, hoe minder onterechte vooroordelen er zullen optreden.” Maar ze wijst er ook op dat ML tal van voordelen meebrengt: „Want wat is het alternatief? Als je deze beslissingen aan mensen overlaat, zijn ze ook verre van perfect.” Bij computers zijn de vooroordelen in elk geval makkelijker te spotten en te corrigeren, zegt ze.

Gupta is bezig met onderzoek naar hoe je ‘eerlijkheid’ in zelflerende computers kunt inbouwen. Dat roept direct ook de constatering op dat bedrijven als Google dus in grote mate bepalen wat ‘eerlijk’ is wat vooroordelen betreft – en wat ‘oneerlijk’. „Daarom publiceren we ook veel over dit onderwerp,” zegt Gupta. „Om zoveel mogelijk mensen te betrekken bij deze belangrijke discussies.” De grote bedrijven in ML, waaronder Google, Facebook en Apple hebben zich het afgelopen jaar verenigd in de zogeheten Partnership on Artificial Intelligence to benefit people and society, precies om dit soort problemen met kunstmatige intelligentie te ondervangen. Maar veel systemen worden ontwikkeld in grote techbedrijven die niet allemaal even transparant zijn. Bovendien: onderzoeksteams zoals bij Google zeggen ethiek serieus te nemen, maar bestaan vaak louter uit techneuten; er zitten geen ethici in Maya Gupta’s groep.
*
Bescherming nodig*

Het Europees Economisch en Sociaal Comit (EESC), een belangrijk Europees adviesorgaan, waarschuwde in mei voor deze problemen. Het riep overheden op snel in actie te komen en bijvoorbeeld een Europees normerings- en certificeringssysteem te ontwikkelen om te controleren of kunstmatige intelligentie voldoet aan standaarden voor „veiligheid, transparantie, begrijpelijkheid, verklaarbaarheid en ethische waarden”. Veel politieke actie kwam er daarna niet, ondanks dat steeds duidelijker wordt dat computers leren van mensen en dat ze ook veel menselijke feilbaarheden overnemen. Mensen moeten soms tegen computers worden beschermd, maar het is ook nodig om computers tegen mensen te beschermen. Vrij naar Arnon Grunberg: soms hebben robots net zoveel te vrezen van mensen als andersom.



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2017/09/19...70987-a1573906

----------


## Revisor

*Verslaafd aan het algoritme* https://www.npo.nl/vpro-tegenlicht/2.../VPWON_1281161

----------


## Revisor

*De Voorspelbare Mens 2: Big Brother en criminaliteit* https://www.npo.nl/de-voorspelbare-m...MS_AT_10651230

----------


## Ibrah1234

De angst blijkt niet uit de uitkomst referendum Sleepwet. Slechts een nipte meerderheid stemde tegen en dan vnl. de drie noordelijke provincies.

----------


## mrz

Fake nieuws next level. Terrorisme wordt allemaal over 1 kam gescheerd terwijl het gewoon cabal teringzooigeweld is en ja hoor het is weer raak. Criminelen.

----------


## Revisor

*Wat is SyRI?*

18 januari 2018 

*SyRI, is dat niet de spraakherkenning van de iPhone? Nee, dat is Siri. Her hebben we het over SyRI (Systeem Risico Indicatie): een systeem van de overheid dat persoonsgegevens van burgers aan elkaar koppelt, bedoeld om verschillende vormen van fraude, misbruik en overtredingen op te sporen.*

Met technieken van inlichtingendiensten  zoals datamining en patroonherkenning  wordt de handel en wandel van burgers gevolgd en geanalyseerd, en worden er risicoprofielen van burgers gemaakt. SyRI is vergelijkbaar met het profileren van potentile criminelen. In principe is iedereen bij voorbaat verdacht.

*Waarom mag het, en sinds wanneer?*

SyRI is een uitwerking van de wet SUWI (Structuur Uitvoeringsorganisaties Werk en Inkomen). Deze wet werd aangenomen in 2013.

In 2014 werd min of meer geruisloos een besluit over SyRI aan de SUWI-wet toegevoegd. In de wandeling wordt dit wel het SyRI-besluit genoemd, maar formeel gezien is het een extra hoofdstuk in het zogenaamde SUWI-besluit. Op 12 september 2014 trad dit SyRI-besluit (zoals we het gemakshalve maar zullen blijven noemen) in werking, ondanks grote bezwaren van het toenmalige College Bescherming Persoonsgegevens en de Raad van State. Minister Asscher legde hun adviezen op belangrijke punten naast zich neer. Ook het verzoek om burgers meer inzicht te geven in wat er met hun gegevens gebeurt, werd niet ingewilligd.

Formeel bestaat SyRI dus sinds 2014. Maar eigenlijk bestaat de SyRI-werkwijze al sinds 2008, toen  bij wijze van proef  de zogenaamde Blackbox-methode gentroduceerd werd. Daarover straks meer.

*Wat wordt er allemaal gekoppeld?*

Volgens het officile Besluit SUWI kan SyRI de volgende soorten gegevens aan elkaar koppelen:

arbeidsgegevens
boetes en sancties
fiscale gegevens
gegevens over roerende en onroerende goederen
handelsgegevens
huisvestingsgegevens
identificerende gegevens
inburgeringsgegevens
nalevingsgegevens
onderwijsgegevens
pensioengegevens
rentegratiegegevens
schuldenlastgegevens
gegevens over uitkeringen, toeslagen en subsidies
vergunningen en ontheffingen

Een hele waslijst dus. En volgens privacy-juristen kan hij nog gemakkelijk aangevuld worden met nog veel meer gegevens, ook al worden die niet met name genoemd. Omdat ze gemakkelijk onder de wl genoemde items kunnen vallen, zoals water- en energieverbruik.

Je kunt je afvragen wat er eigenlijk net gekoppeld wordt. Volgens de Raad van State, die in 2014 een negatief advies uitbracht over SyRI, is er nauwelijks een persoonsgegeven te bedenken dat niet voor verwerking in aanmerking komt. Het is een vergaande beperking van de persoonlijke levenssfeer. En: De opsomming lijkt niet bedoeld om in te perken, maar om zo veel mogelijk armslag te hebben, aldus de Raad van State.

*Koppeling volgens de Blackbox-methode*

SyRI maakt gebruik van de zogenaamde Blackbox-methode. Eerst even de achtergrond daarvan. Daarna de methode zelf, en hoe die werkt.

Gegevensbestanden mogen niet zomaar aan elkaar gekoppeld worden. Omdat daardoor niet alleen verdachte personen maar ook nverdachte personen geanalyseerd en geprofileerd kunnen worden.

Tot 2008 gebeurde dat analyseren en profileren nog wl, onder andere in het project Waterproof, waarbij uitkeringsfraude werd opgespoord op basis van waterverbruik. De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (destijds het CBP) maakte daar bezwaar tegen. Daarom werd toen de Blackbox-methode ontwikkeld, om data anoniem te kunnen koppelen en analyseren.

Anoniem tussen aanhalingstekens, omdat de gegevens niet echt geanonimiseerd worden, maar gepseudonimiseerd. Ze worden dus niet helemaal ontdaan van hun naam, maar vervangen door een pseudoniem, bijvoorbeeld een getal. Vervolgens kan dat pseudoniem weer terugvertaald worden naar de bijbehorende naam. De fase waarin gegoocheld wordt met gepseudonimiseerde gegevens, is een zwarte doos (black box).

SyRI maakt gebruik van deze Blackbox-methode. Dat werkt dus ongeveer zo:

de bestanden die gekoppeld moeten worden, worden eerst gepseudonimiseerd;
vervolgens vindt de koppeling plaats, gevolgd door een analyse;
daar rollen dan de mogelijke fraudegevallen uit;
die mogelijke fraudegevallen worden weer van hun oorspronkelijke naam voorzien.

In feite bestaat SyRI dus al sinds 2008, alleen heette het systeem toen anders, namelijk Black Box.

*SyRI in de praktijk*

SyRI kan officieel gebruikt worden door:

gemeenten;
het UWV (Uitvoeringsinstituut Werknemersverzekeringen);
de Sociale Verzekeringsbank (die o.a. de AOW en de kinderbijslag uitkeert);
de Inspectie SZW (voorheen de Sociale Inlichtingen- en Opsporingsdienst);
de Belastingdienst.

Het bovenstaande lijstje staat in de wet SUWI (artikel 64). Maar volgens privacy-juristen kan de lijst in werkelijkheid nog uitgebreid worden met meer instanties.

De officile procedure is als volgt:

1. twee of meer van de bovengenoemde partijen  die we hierna de vragende organisaties zullen noemen  sluiten een samenwerkingsverband, en verzoeken het ministerie van SZW om een risicoanalyse uit te voeren;

2. de Stichting Inlichtingenbureau (Informatieknooppunt Gemeenten) verwerkt de aangeleverde gegevensbestanden volgens de Blackbox-methode (zie boven);

3. de potentile hits  oftewel de resultaten die op een verhoogd risico duiden  worden teruggeleverd aan de Inspectie SZW. (Officieel worden ze teruggeleverd aan de minister, maar die houdt zich daar niet persoonlijk mee bezig natuurlijk);

4. de Inspectie SZW analyseert de potentile hits, bepaalt welke gegevens voor een risicomelding in aanmerking komen, en verstrekt ze daarna aan de vragende organisaties (of de politie, of het OM). Mogelijk kunnen er ook nog andere organisaties (of bestuursorganen) de risico-registraties raadplegen, dat is niet duidelijk;

5. de vragende organisaties (of de politie of het OM) zijn verplicht om nader te onderzoeken of het echt om fraude gaat, voordat ze een sanctie (zoals een boete of een naheffing) kunnen opleggen;

6. de risicomeldingen worden opgenomen in een register dat burgers op aanvraag kunnen inzien. Burgers worden niet automatisch op de hoogte gesteld van het onderzoek, en weten niet op grond waarvan ze verdacht zijn;

7. het Inlichtingenbureau vernietigt direct alle resultaten die niet op een verhoogd risico duiden; het ministerie van SZW bewaart risicomeldingen maximaal 2 jaar. (Hoewel er volgens privacy-juristen situaties denkbaar zijn waarin de risicomeldingen langer bewaard kunnen worden dan 2 jaar.)

*Wat levert het op?*

De opbrengsten van SyRI zijn onduidelijk en oncontroleerbaar. Over de voorganger Black Box meldde het Ministerie van Sociale Zaken dat dat project van 2008 t/m 2014 zon  21 miljoen had opgeleverd (aan naheffingen, boetes, teruggevorderde en beindigde uitkeringen, en correcties op toeslagen). Dus  21 miljoen over 6 jaar, oftewel een schamele  3,5 miljoen per jaar. (Bron: Kamerbrief Rapportage over SyRI-projecten, 29 juni 2015)
Bronnen

Wet SUWI
wetten.nl - Regeling - Wet structuur uitvoeringsorganisatie werk en inkomen - BWBR0013060

Besluit SUWI (met name Hoofdstuk 5a over SyRI)
wetten.nl - Regeling - Besluit SUWI - BWBR0013267

WRR-rapport: Big Data in een vrije en veilige samenleving (WRR, 2016, p.56-58)
Niet gevonden | WRR.nl

Volkskrant-artikel: Burger wordt straks doorgelicht zoals profiel van crimineel wordt opgesteld (VK, 1 okt. 2014)
Cookies op de Volkskrant

Peter Olsthoorn: Big Data voor Fraudebestrijding (WRR, Working Paper 21, 2016)
Niet gevonden | WRR.nl

Kamerbrief Rapportage over SyRI-projecten (Ministerie SZW, 29 juni 2015)
https://www.rijksoverheid.nl/binarie...-projecten.pdf


https://bijvoorbaatverdacht.nl/wat-is-syri/

----------


## Revisor

*Doorlichten burgers sociale zekerheid met behulp van SyRI*



*De Raad van State oordeelt zeer kritisch over de aanpak van minister Asscher en minister Opstelten om fraudeurs op te sporen. Volgens het adviesorgaan stellen de ministers vrijwel geen grenzen aan de hoeveelheid gegevens die ze verzamelen. Bovendien is de database waarin risicomeldingen over burgers worden vastgelegd, niet wettelijk geregeld en zouden burgers over een risicomelding genformeerd moeten worden. De minister legt het oordeel van de Raad van State naast zich neer.*

Gemeenten en andere overheidsinstanties krijgen de mogelijkheid gegevens over burgers aan elkaar te koppelen om fraude met belastingen, uitkeringen en toeslagen op te sporen. Hiervoor is de Wet SUWI vorig jaar oktober gewijzigd (toelichting). Minister Asscher (PvdA) en minister Opstelten (VVD) publiceerden op 11 september een concrete uitwerking van deze wetswijziging. Volgens dit plan worden de volgende gegevens over iedere burger aan elkaar gekoppeld:

arbeidsgegevens,
boete en sanctiegegevens,
belastinggegevens,
gegevens over bezittingen,
gegevens waaruit blijkt dat een persoon niet in aanmerking komt voor een uitkering,
eventuele bedrijfsgegevens uit het handelsregister,
woon- en verblijfgegevens
identificerende gegevens, waaronder naam, adres, woonplaats, postadres, geboortedatum, geslacht en administratieve kenmerken,
gegevens over eventuele inburgering en inburgeringsverplichtingen,
nalevingsgegevens (of je je aan de wet hebt gehouden),
onderwijsgegevens,
pensioengegevens,
gegevens of een persoon na een periode van ziekte zich aan de re-integratieverplichtingen houdt of heeft gehouden,
gegevens over schulden,
uitkerings-, toeslagen- en subsidiegegevens,
gegevens over vergunningen en ontheffingen,
zorgverzekeringsgegevens.

*Geschrokken*
De Raad van State (RvS) is geschrokken van deze enorme lijst aan gegevens en spreekt van een "vergaande beperking van de persoonlijke levenssfeer". De Raad concludeert: "Er [is] nauwelijks een persoonsgegeven te bedenken dat niet voor verwerking in aanmerking komt. De opsomming lijkt niet bedoeld om in te perken, maar om zoveel mogelijk armslag te hebben." Dit verhoudt zich volgens de RvS niet tot de wettelijke plicht alleen de strikt noodzakelijke gegevens te verzamelen om een doel te bereiken. De raad vraagt zich ook af of het allemaal wel in verhouding staat tot het te bereiken doel. Bovendien zouden volgens de aangenomen wet geen medische of strafrechtelijke gegevens gebruikt mogen worden. Deze worden in het plan van de minister nu toch genoemd.

*Willekeur*
De gegevens worden bij elkaar gebracht in het Systeem Risico-Indicatie (SyRI) van een inlichtingeneenheid van de gemeente of overheidsdienst zodat er vervolgens een profiel van elke burger kan worden gemaakt. Die profielen worden getoetst aan vooraf bepaalde risicoprofielen, zodat de afwijkende personen eruit gefilterd worden. De RvS concludeert dat die risicoprofielen niet zijn vastgesteld. De inlichtingeneenheid lijkt vrij te worden gelaten om zelf filters in te stellen, zodat er naar bepaalde uitkomsten gezocht kan worden. Volgens de de RvS gaat dit in tegen de eis van de Wet bescherming persoonsgegevens dat gegevens alleen voor concrete doelen mogen worden verwerkt. De RvS spreekt van een fishing expedition en concludeert dat deze werkwijze kan leiden tot willekeur.

*Niet genformeerd*
De mensen die volgens SyRI voldoen aan een risicoprofiel, komen in een database terecht. De RvS stelt dat verwerking van persoonsgegevens altijd een wettelijk basis moet hebben, maar dat deze database niet in de aangenomen wetswijziging staat vermeld. De risicomeldingen worden twee jaar in de database bewaard, maar burgers wordt niet verteld dat ze erin staan en ook niet waardoor de risicomelding ontstond. De RvS stelt dat het een wettelijke plicht is burgers over deze risicomeldingen actief te informeren.

*Minister legt advies naast zich neer*
In een reactie (achterin het RvS-advies) schrijft minister Asscher dat hij het aantal gegevens niet gaat aanpassen. Alleen de medische gegevens zullen worden uitgesloten. Ook zal hij zich niet beperken tot actuele gegevens, omdat volgens hem gegevens van langere tijd geleden soms nodig kunnen zijn. Het actief informeren van burgers zou volgens de minister teveel informatie geven over de werkwijze van de inlichtingeneenheid. Bovendien zou het een "onevenredige inspanning" van de overheid vergen.

*College Bescherming Persoonsgegevens (CBP) maakt bezwaar*
Eerder bleek al dat het CBP bezwaar heeft tegen het voorstel en het kabinet adviseerde het het wetsvoorstel niet in te dienen. Het CBP mist een specifieke onderbouwing met een belangenafweging waarbij de gevolgen van het wetsvoorstel voor de persoonlijke levenssfeer van de burger in vergelijking tot de huidige situatie worden afgewogen. Anders gezegd, de vraag is of de inbreuk op de privacy niet te groot is voor de beoogde voordelen. Het CBP vindt ook dat de bewaartermijnen van gegevens omlaag moeten.

*Zonder debat aangenomen*
De wetswijziging SUWI waarop het plan van de ministers is gebaseerd, is op 1 oktober 2013 door de Eerste Kamer als hamerstuk aangenomen. Op 12 september was het al door de Tweede kamer zonder debat en zonder stemming (PDF) aangenomen. Over dit wetsvoorstel is daarmee geen enkel debat geweest in Tweede of Eerste Kamer. 

*Geen doelstelling*
Er is geen doelstelling vastgelegd hoeveel fraude moet worden opgespoord. In 2011 werd in het totaal 0,2% aan fraude geconstateerd van de circa 80 miljard euro die aan uitkeringen en toeslagen wordt besteed. Bij een pilot met deze brede gegevensuitwisseling werd 12 miljoen euro (0,01%) aan uitkeringsfraude ontdekt. De jaarlijkse kosten voor deze extra gegevens*uitwisseling via SyRI worden geschat op circa 2,5 miljoen euro.

*Laag waterverbruik kan fraude betekenen*
De minister noemt als voorbeeld van een situatie die tot een melding leidt de hoogte van het waterverbruik. De aanname is dat bij een zeer laag waterverbruik op een adres (minder dan 5 m3 per jaar) sprake is van een feitelijk niet-bewoond adres en daardoor mogelijk van verzwegen samenwoning elders, met uitkeringsfraude en huurtoeslagfraude als gevolg. Aangezien een volwassen persoon gemiddeld 45 m3 water per jaar verbruikt is het aannemelijk dat er bij een zeer hoog verbruik (meer dan 70 m3) meerdere personen op het adres wonen.

Andere voorbeelden van mensen die nader onderzocht moeten worden, zijn mensen waarvan het banktegoed in een jaar explosief stijgt of samenlevende mensen die op verschillende adressen in het GBA staan. Ook een persoon die in een andere wijk meerdere garageboxen heeft en in korte tijd meerdere voertuigen op naam heeft gehad is volgens de minister verdacht.

*Deelnemende instanties*
In elk geval gaan de gemeenten, het UWV, de SVB, de rijksbelastingdienst en de Inspectie van het Ministerie van SZW (voorheen de Arbeidsinspectie) dit systeem gebruiken. Het wetsvoorstel laat de mogelijkheid open dat er ook andere partijen mee gaan doen, waarbij gedacht kan worden aan bijv. DUO, de instantie die de studiefinanciering uitvoert.

In de wetswijziging is aangekondigd dat ook de gegevens van in ieder geval de volgende instanties met de overheidsgegevens worden samengevoegd:

Drinkwaterbedrijven,

Energiebedrijven,

Woningcorporaties,

Registers kinderopvang en peuterspeelzaalwerk (ivm kinderopvangtoeslag),

Buitenlandse zaken (ivm in het buitenland gedetineerden)

Met dit wetsvoorstel mogen bepaalde gegevens van het UWV worden doorgegeven aan pensioenfondsen, arbeidsongeschiktheidsverzekeraars, SVB en het Centraal Bureau voor de Statistiek (CBS).


https://www.privacybarometer.nl/maat...parante_burger

----------


## Revisor

*Wijkgerichte aanpak in Bloemhof en Hillesluis*

Gemeente Rotterdam werkt hard aan het verbeteren van de leefbaarheid en veiligheid in de wijken Bloemhof en Hillesluis. Dat betekent dat alle beschikbare instrumenten worden ingezet. We geloven erin dat een gezamenlijke aanpak loont.

Door kennis en informatie te delen komt er beter zicht op de problematiek in de wijk. Gemeente Rotterdam werkt daarom vanaf 2019 met verschillende overheidsinstanties samen. Dit heet een wijkgerichte aanpak. Hiermee wil ze problemen en misstanden in Bloemhof, Hillesluis en de Strevelsweg aanpakken. Deze actie wordt in opdracht van het college van B&W van de gemeente Rotterdam uitgevoerd.

*Inzet van SyRI*

Een van de acties is het controleren of gemeenschapsgeld goed gebruikt wordt. Hiervoor hebben de samenwerkende overheidsinstanties tussen 25 juni en 7 juli 2018 eenmalig gegevens van alle huishoudens in de wijken Hillesluis en Bloemhof en de Strevelsweg bij elkaar gelegd in het Systeem Risico Indicatie (SyRI). SyRI is een wettelijk instrument. Het heeft als doel het bestrijden van fraude met sociale voorzieningen en inkomensafhankelijke regelingen.

De staatssecretaris van SZW gaf op 5 maart 2018 toestemming om hiervoor de benodigde persoons- en adresgegevens te delen. Het gaat bijvoorbeeld om gegevens over:

inschrijvingen bij de gemeente
participatiewet- en UWV-uitkeringen
kinderbijslag
toeslagen van de belastingdienst.

*Wanneer wordt actie ondernomen?*

De gegevens in Syri van veel anonieme huishoudens riepen geen vragen op. Alleen als het systeem een onverwachte combinatie van gegevens over een huishouden aantreft volgt er actie. De Inspectie Sociale Zaken & Werkgelegenheid meldt dit huishouden dan aan de gemeente, die vervolgens nader onderzoek doet. De gegevens van andere huishoudens zijn inmiddels vernietigd. Een onverwachte combinatie van gegevens is bijvoorbeeld een adres waar geen kinderen staan ingeschreven maar wel kinderbijslag wordt ontvangen. Of een huishouden met een alleenstaandentoeslag waar meerdere bewoners staan ingeschreven.

*Wat als gegevens niet lijken te kloppen?*

Vanaf het eerste kwartaal van 2019 onderzoeken medewerkers van de samenwerkende instanties de gemelde huishoudens. Het onderzoek kan bestaan uit een huisbezoek. Op het woonadres kijkt het team dan samen met de bewoner(s) of alle gegevens kloppen en of het huishouden terecht gemeenschapsgeld heeft ontvangen. Niet kloppende gegevens worden gewijzigd. Onterecht ontvangen gemeenschapsgeld wordt door de uitbetalende overheidsinstantie gestopt en/of teruggevorderd. Soms vertellen bewoners tijdens een huisbezoek dat er problemen zijn om rond te komen. Of dat er bijvoorbeeld sprake is van schulden, werkloosheid of vragen om hulp bij de opvoeding. Als de bewoner toestemming geeft, helpt het team deze persoon. Bijvoorbeeld door hem of haar in contact te brengen met de juiste hulpverlening. Of door uitleg te geven over mogelijkheden voor extra ondersteuning.

*Uiterlijk op 1 oktober 2020 zijn alle gegevens verwijderd.*

Misschien twijfelt u nu of uw gegevens bij (een van de) overheidsinstanties correct zijn. Of dat u vergeten bent een verandering van uw woon- of werksituatie door te geven. Neem dan contact op met de betreffende overheidsinstantie om uw gegevens te laten aanpassen.

*Signalen uit de wijk*

Bewoners en mensen die in de wijk werken zien soms ook dingen die de leefbaarheid of veiligheid van de wijk mogelijk in gevaar brengen. Een woning met een grote aanloop van personen op vreemde tijdstippen, een sterke wietlucht, vermoedens van wapenbezit, een leegstaande woning waar 's nachts vreemde geluiden hoorbaar zijn of een onbekende dure auto in de straat. Veel bewoners melden deze zaken al bij de politie, gemeente, woningcorporatie of via meld misdaad anoniem. De gemeente verzamelt ook deze meldingen over woonadressen in Bloemhof en Hillesluis en gaat ze onderzoeken en aanpakken.

*Ik wil graag helpen!*

Ziet u verdachte zaken op een adres in Bloemhof en/of Hillesluis? Meld dit adres dan bij de gemeente en politie. Dit kan ook anoniem. Zo zorgen we samen voor een prettige en veilige wijk.

*Privacy en contact*

Tijdens het hele proces letten we goed op de privacy van betrokkenen. Zij hebben onder andere recht op inzage in de gegevens die over hen in het project zijn vastgelegd. Betrokkenen kunnen ook altijd bij de Inspectie SZW informeren of zijn/haar gegevens zijn verwerkt.

Op de pagina Uw gegevens kunt u lezen hoe de gemeente omgaat met uw gegevens en wat uw rechten zijn. Wilt u gebruikmaken van (n van) uw rechten als betrokkene? Dan kunt u uw verzoek direct indienen via de loketpagina over privacy.

Heeft u vragen heeft over de inzet van SyRI in Bloemhof en Hillesluis en kon u het antwoord niet op de website vinden? Neem dan contact op met de gemeente onder vermelding van 'WGA Bloemhof-Hillesluis'.

*Samenwerkende partners*

De samenwerkende overheidsinstanties zijn:

Belastingdienst/Toeslagen
Belastingdienst/Belastingen
het UWV
de Sociale Verzekeringsbank
de Immigratie-en Naturalisatiedienst
de Inspectie SZW
het Kenniscentrum Handhaving en Naleving van de Vereniging van Nederlandse Gemeenten.


https://www.rotterdam.nl/wonen-leven...of-hillesluis/

----------


## Revisor

En op wie passen ze dat SYRI gebeurten toe? Op iedereen in heel het land of wordt dat selectief gebruikt? Indien selectief, dan rijst de vraag op welke groepen wordt dat selectief gebruikt? Is het toeval dat die groepen binnen die selectiecriteria vallen of is het juist het doel om die groepen ''aan te pakken''?

Of is dit een voorbode wat alle burgers te wachten staat, een controle staat?

----------


## Kanz

> Wat me opviel aan bovenstaande artikel is dat de besproken doelgroep louter uit Marokkanen bestaat. Zelfs de illustraties wijzen alleen die richting op. Toeval of framing? Of is het mischien de zoveelste pilotproject die ze eerst op Marokkanen uittesten? Of is dit deels een lobbypoging om draagvlak te creeren teneinde meer subsidies los te trekken, immers als je Marokkanen gebruikt dan ga je scoren en zorg je voor meer draagvlak. Uit de losse pols denk ik dat met dit project rechten van de doelgroep geschonden worden.


https://www.trouw.nl/samenleving/de-...-45-~ae0bd77f/

----------


## Revisor

> https://www.trouw.nl/samenleving/de-...-45-~ae0bd77f/


Thnx was die reactie van mezelf al vergeten.

----------


## Revisor

*De Rotterdamse huishoudens die verdacht worden van fraude zijn diep beledigd: Het lijkt wel 40-45'*


De bijeenkomst van protesterende bewoners op Rotterdam Zuid: Waarom wij? Waarom hier? Beeld Paul van der Blom

Huishoudens uit twee Rotterdamse wijken worden verdacht van fraude met uitkeringen. Ze komen in verzet.

Jochem van Staalduine20 juni 2019, 23:14

Ergens in een overheidsla ligt een lijst met 1263 verdachte adressen in het Rotterdamse Hillesluis en Bloemhof. Een op de tien huishoudens in deze wijken fraudeert mogelijk met uitkeringen en toeslagen, volgens computerprogramma SyRI. De wijkbewoners voelen zich weggezet als criminelen.

Diep beledigd is Mahjob Boukiou (71). Een kleine halve eeuw woont de Rotterdammer nu al in Nederland. Vijftig jaar waarin hij hard heeft gewerkt: als timmerman bij Diergaarde Blijdorp, als vader voor zijn drie kinderen. Allemaal hebben ze een baan, vertelt hij trots. En nu dit. Met zwiepende arm wijst hij op de appartementenblokken in zijn wijk Hillesluis. Daar wonen ze, de criminelen. Ik ben er ook een. Blijkbaar heb ik al die jaren voor niks gewerkt.

Boukiou windt zich op over het Systeem Risico Indicatie (SyRI). Dat opsporingssysteem combineert informatie uit verschillende overheidsdatabases. Zo markeerde het met behulp van zijn algoritmes, 1263 adressen in de relatief arme Rotterdamse wijken Hillesluis en Bloemhof op Rotterdam Zuid als verdacht. Een op de tien huishoudens komt in aanmerking voor nader onderzoek. Tot schrik van de bewoners. Zestig van hen hebben zich op de plastic stoeltjes en houten bankjes van de speeltuinvereniging verzameld voor een protest, dat door vakbond FNV is georganiseerd. Met name seniore Marokkaanse Nederlanders zijn goed vertegenwoordigd.

*Omstreden*

SyRI is een omstreden systeem, omdat het werkt volgens een methodiek die bekendstaat als een sleepnet. In plaats van een individuele verdenking te onderzoeken, licht het systeem de data van een complete buurt of wijk door op verdachte patronen. Kinderbijslag op een adres, waar bijvoorbeeld geen kinderen staan ingeschreven. Met als mogelijke bijvangst probleemgezinnen, die tot nu toe onder de radar zijn gebleven.

Dat mag klinken als een effectief hulpmiddel, tegelijkertijd is het een groot gevaar, zegt Tijmen Wisman van de Stichting Platform Bescherming Burgerrechten. Zijn organisatie voert met een aantal andere groeperingen een rechtszaak om SyRI te verbieden. De informatiemacht van de overheid is met zulke wetten niet meer begrensd, zegt hij tijdens de bijeenkomst iets te hard in de microfoon. SyRI doet hem denken aan een instrument voor autoritaire regimes, licht hij na afloop toe. Welke precies wil hij niet zeggen, maar de zaal voelde hem eerder goed aan. Het lijkt wel 40-45, bromt een man achterin.

Naast de ideologische bezwaren stuit SyRI op een praktisch probleem: wijkbewoners zijn gegriefd door wat voelt als institutioneel wantrouwen. Telkens komen tijdens het protest dezelfde vragen naar boven: Waarom wij? Waarom hier? Het is discriminatie van mensen met een andere etnische achtergrond, vat Mohamed Bouchkachakhe (21) de gedachten van veel aanwezigen samen. Volgens de gemeente Rotterdam ligt dat anders. Hillesluis en Bloemhof zijn vanwege de vele problemen focuswijken met een wijkgerichte aanpak, laat een woordvoerder weten.

*Lange baan*

Ondertussen is die aanpak wel op de lange baan geschoven. Het onderzoek naar verdachte wijkbewoners zou eigenlijk in het eerste kwartaal van 2019 beginnen, maar is uitgesteld om de vorig jaar vergaarde data te actualiseren. Zorgvuldigheid gaat voor snelheid, licht de woordvoerder toe. Of Rotterdam zijn onderzoek gereed heeft voor de rechterlijke uitspraak over SyRI op 29 oktober, durft ze niet te zeggen.

Staande bij de speeltuin van Hillesluis, zegt Boukiou niet bang te zijn om op de lijst te staan. Hij heeft niets misdaan, stelt hij. Vindt hij het als braaf burger dan geen goed idee om fraudeurs aan te pakken? Een heel goed idee. Maar hier wonen niet de mensen met grote autos en het grote geld. Begin maar in Wassenaar.

https://beta.trouw.nl/nieuws/de-rott...0-45~be0bd77f/

----------


## Revisor

Check die foto dan: Vrijwel alleen maar allochtoontjes. Heeft de fotograaf bewust zo'n hoek gepakt hebben waar de meeste allochtonen zaten of gaf die gewoon het werkelijke beeld weer?

----------


## Kanz

I don't know.

Heeft het je nooit getrokken naar zo'n bijeenkomst te gaan?

----------


## Revisor

> Heeft het je nooit getrokken naar zo'n bijeenkomst te gaan?


Nee, ik weet er al genoeg over.

----------


## Revisor

*510 staandehoudingen en de zelfversterkende feedback-loop*

21 juni 2019

Toen ik las over de vraag of de belastingdienst gebruik heeft gemaakt van etnisch profileren en de discussie over hoe de overheid meer algoritmen kan gebruiken, dacht ik steeds aan zelfversterkende feedback-loops. En hoe daarmee kleine verschillen tussen groepen kunnen worden opgeblazen tot gapende kloven.

Een fictief voorbeeld. In een ver land bestaat de bevolking uit twee even grote bevolkingsgroepen: de huffelpuffers en de ravenklauwen. Uit de statistieken blijkt dat de huffelpuffers verantwoordelijk zijn voor 51 procent van de misdaden en de ravenklauwen voor 49 procent. Uit nader onderzoek blijkt dat precies 51 procent van de huffelpuffers betrokken is bij criminele activiteiten, *tegenover 49 procent van de ravenklauwen.

De politie besluit een nieuw datagedreven beleid in te zetten om criminaliteit op te sporen. Ze gaan elke maand duizend mensen staande houden en controleren. Daarbij zullen ze steeds de criminaliteitscijfers van de vorige maand gebruiken om te bepalen wat de meest *effectieve manier van controleren is. Zo profileren ze mooi de meest waarschijnlijke criminelen. In dit fictieve voorbeeld nemen we aan dat de criminaliteit onder de bevolkingsgroepen constant blijft en dat het herkennen van criminelen volkomen vlekkeloos verloopt.

De politie begint met het feit dat 51 procent van de misdrijven gepleegd is door huffelpuffers en 49 procent door ravenklauwen. Die eerste maand houdt de politie daarom 510 huffelpuffers staande  waarvan 51 procent crimineel is, dat levert afgerond 260 misdadigers. Er worden daarnaast 490 ravenklauwen gecontroleerd, daarvan is 49 procent crimineel, dat geeft afgerond 240 misdadigers.

Zie je wel, concludeert de politie: Onze methode werkt als een tierelier  we zien dat de afgelopen maand zelfs 52 procent van de 500 gevonden criminelen een huffelpuffer was. De volgende maand worden er daarom 520 huffelpuffers en 480 ravenklauwen gecontroleerd. Hoppa, die maand blijkt zelfs 53 procent van de gevonden misdadigers een huffelpuffer.

Als dit systeem gestaag zo door blijft werken, wordt na twee jaar 73 procent van de criminaliteit toegeschreven aan huffelpuffers. Binnen vijf jaar is dat 90 procent en na zeven jaar worden er per maand nog slechts een stuk of dertig ravenklauwen gecontroleerd tegen zon 970 huffelpuffers.

De groep die bij invoering van het nieuwe systeem ietsje crimineler is, heeft net ietsje meer kans om gecontroleerd te worden. Waardoor ze ietsje vaker in de statistieken opduiken, waardoor ze iets vaker worden staande gehouden. Enzovoort: dit is een zelfversterkende feedback-loop. Terwijl het werkelijke verschil in criminaliteit tussen de twee groepen al die tijd een schamele twee procentpunt blijft: 51 versus 49.

Nu is dit een fictief voorbeeld. Maar we kennen helaas tal van echte voorbeelden waarbij zelfversterkende feedback-loops verwoestende gevolgen hadden. Cathy O Neill geeft in Weapons of Math Destruction een deprimerend overzicht. En laatst zag ik een grafiek voorbijkomen met daarin welke voetgangers de politie in New York staande houdt op basis van redelijke verdenking. Van elke duizend zwarte jongens van 20 worden er jaarlijks ongeveer 950 staandegehouden. Bij witte jongens van dezelfde leeftijd waren dat er ongeveer 175 van elke duizend. Toen vroeg ik me af hoe fictief mijn voorbeeld precies was.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/wetenschap...loop~bf18378d/

----------


## Revisor

*SyRI, het fraudesysteem van de overheid, faalt: nog niet n fraudegeval opgespoord*

Een omstreden systeem waarbij de overheid persoonsgegevens koppelt om fraude met uitkeringen, toeslagen en belastingen op te sporen, blijkt nauwelijks te werken. De kritiek op SyRi neemt bovendien toe: Bewoners van zwakke wijken zijn bij voorbaat verdacht.

Charlotte Huisman27 juni 2019, 5:00


*Inwoners, veelal van Marokkaanse komaf**, van de wijk Hillesluis luisteren aandachtig naar woorvoerder FNV op een voorlichtingsavond over overheidsprogramma Systeem Risico Indicatie ( SyRi ). Het publiek kon vragen stellen en deed dat ook.* Beeld Guus Dubbelman / De Volkskrant

Het omstreden risico-indicatiesysteem SyRI dat gemeenten kunnen gebruiken om fraude op te sporen, lijkt uit te lopen op een mislukking. Met het systeem, dat volgens tegenstanders inbreuk maakt op de privacy, is sinds de opname in de wet ervan in 2014 nog niet n geval van fraude opgespoord. Dit blijkt uit een inventarisatie van de Volkskrant.

Door het gebruik van SyRI kunnen gemeenten een algoritme loslaten op databestanden van bewoners van probleemwijken. Zo kunnen gegevens worden gekoppeld over arbeid, detentie, belastingen, vastgoedbezit, handel, huisvesting, inburgering, onderwijs en pensioen. En over schulden, uitkeringen, toeslagen, vergunningen en de zorgverzekering. Het systeem bepaalt zo welke adressen volgens het gebruikte rekenmodel een verhoogd risico op fraude of misbruik hebben.

De overheid ontwikkelde SyRI om effectiever fraude te bestrijden met uitkeringen, toeslagen, belastingen en arbeidswetten. De wettelijke verankering ervan in 2014 verliep zonder veel politieke discussie, ondanks een kritisch advies van de Raad van State. Dat orgaan vond dat SyRI wel erg veel gegevens mag gebruiken; de lijst lijkt niet bedoeld om in te perken maar om zoveel mogelijk armslag te hebben. De gegevens die eronder vallen kunnen diep ingrijpen in iemands persoonlijke levenssfeer.

*Naar de rechter*

Pas later kwam er politieke kritiek. In januari 2018 daagde een coalitie van tegenstanders de Staat voor de rechter vanwege de inzet van SyRI; onder meer het Platform Bescherming Burgerrechten, het Nederlands Juristencomit voor de Mensenrechten, de landelijke Clintenraad en auteurs Tommy Wieringa en Maxim Februari. Vakbond FNV sloot zich aan. Komende 29 oktober is de eerste zitting van deze bodemprocedure in de rechtbank Den Haag.

Gemeenten kunnen aan het ministerie van Sociale Zaken toestemming vragen om onderzoek met SyRI te doen in een wijk waar zij vermoedens hebben van bijvoorbeeld misbruik van uitkeringen of illegale bewoning. Een gemeente krijgt twee jaar om de gegevens te onderzoeken. Daarna moeten de data worden vernietigd.

Vijf keer hebben gemeenten tot nog toe ministerile goedkeuring gekregen voor een dergelijk onderzoek: Eindhoven, Capelle aan den IJssel, Haarlem en Rotterdam (twee keer). Er ligt nog een aanvraag van een gemeente te wachten op toestemming. Maar in geen van die gemeenten is met de algoritme-methode tot nog toe een enkel fraudegeval opgespoord.

Technische problemen, verkeerd aangeleverde data en discussie over de manier waarop het onderzoek moest worden uitgevoerd, leidden tot vertragingen. Ook speelde soms capaciteitsgebrek een rol, bij de deelnemende organisaties. De enige keer dat er daadwerkelijk via SyRI verkregen adressen nader zijn onderzocht, in Capelle aan den IJssel, bleek die informatie al bekend of inmiddels achterhaald.

*Verzet bij bewoners in Rotterdam*

Rotterdam is nog bezig met een SyRI-project in de wijken Bloemhof en Hillesluis. Ook dat heeft inmiddels een jaar vertraging opgelopen. Ondertussen groeit het verzet van bewoners van deze wijken, die deze maand actie voeren tegen het onderzoek met de FNV.

Het systeem is niet transparant, vinden de tegenstanders, omdat de overheid niet bekend maakt welke gegevens het algoritme precies verwerkt voor het stempel: verhoogde kans op fraude. Vooral bewoners van zwakkere wijken komen ermee onder een vergrootglas te liggen, wat ongelijkheid creert. De privacy van bewoners in het geding, ze worden bij voorbaat verdacht gemaakt, zegt Tijmen Wisman van het Platform Bescherming Burgerrechten.

Staatssecretaris Tamara van Ark (sociale zaken) vindt deze kritiek niet terecht. SyRI draagt er volgens haar aan bij dat geld voor sociale zekerheid bij de juiste mensen terecht komt. Burgers worden niet veroordeeld op grond van het systeem. Het leidt alleen tot nader onderzoek of er inderdaad aanwijzingen zijn dat er iets niet klopt. De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens houdt toezicht of de verwerking van persoonsgegevens volgens de wet gebeurt.

De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens maakt zich zorgen over de toenemende populariteit van algoritmes, zegt een woordvoerder van deze privacywaakhond desgevraagd. De risicos zijn discriminatie, onterechte verdachtmakingen en uitsluiten. Wij juichen technologische innovatie toe, maar de mens moet zich niet verliezen in digitale systemen. Als overheden met algoritmes aan de slag gaan, moeten ze zich bewust zijn van de risicos.

*De SyRI-projecten die tot nog toe zijn gedaan*

Eindhoven

Eindhoven zette SyRI tussen 2015 en 2017 in in de relatief arme buurt Bennekel-Oost. Door technische problemen liep het project vertraging op, waardoor de data volgens de gemeente niet meer actueel waren. Eindhoven zal geen gebruik meer maken van SyRi, aldus een gemeentewoordvoerder.

Haarlem

Ook Haarlem kreeg het SyRI-onderzoek dat het wilde doen in Schalkwijk (eveneens een relatief arme wijk) niet rond. 15 maart 2018 kreeg de gemeente daarvoor toestemming van het ministerie. De voorbereiding duurde zo lang dat de overgebleven tijd volgens de gemeente te krap was.

Capelle aan den IJssel

Bij het onderzoek in Capelle aan den IJssel (2016-2017) in een aantal probleembuurten bleek een van de knelpunten dat het Inlichtingen Bureau dat de SyRI-data verzamelt en bewerkt, niet voldoende capaciteit had om zowel het project in Eindhoven als dat in Capelle tegelijkertijd te doen. Ook werd duidelijk dat bij de aanlevering van *data veel velden verkeerd waren ingevuld door de leveranciers van de data, waardoor er geen optimale koppeling mogelijk was. Uiteindelijk rolden er 41 adressen uit die volgens het SyRI-algoritme een verhoogde kans op fraude hadden. Die SyRI-informatie heeft echter niet geleid tot een nader onderzoek. Dit omdat het veelal om bekende informatie ging over bijvoorbeeld de uitkering, of omdat de informatie inmiddels achterhaald was.

Rotterdam

In Rotterdam is het eerste project dat de gemeente wilde doen in de Afrikaanderwijk beindigd wegens onvoldoende capaciteit bij de inspectie SZW voordat de gegevens waren uitgewisseld. Er loopt nog een SyRI-project in de wijken Bloemhof en Hillesluis. Daar zijn *juni en juli vorig jaar de gegevens gekoppeld. Onbekend is wanneer de gemeente gaat beginnen met de huisbezoeken.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...oord~b789bc3a/

----------


## Revisor

Reportage Fraude-opspring

*Een druk op de knop van de computer en je wordt opeens verdacht van fraude*

Onrust in Rotterdam-Zuid, inwoners blijken plots verdacht van fraude. Een computersysteem heeft ze geselecteerd. Dit doen ze echt niet voor de Zuidas.

Charlotte Huisman 27 juni 2019, 5:00


*Inwoners van de Rotterdamse wijk Hillesluis luisteren naar een FNV-woordvoerder tijdens de actiebijeenkomst tegen SyRi.* Beeld Guus Dubbelman / de Volkskrant

Bij mij mogen ze langskomen, ik heb niets te verbergen, zegt Cor de Geus (61). De beheerder van de speeltuin in de Rotterdamse wijk Hillesluis, met stevige getatoeerde armen, ontvangt deze avond in zijn honk tientallen wijkbewoners die meedoen aan een protestbijeenkomst van Vakbond FNV. *Tegen SyRI, een omstreden middel *tegen fraude waarmee de bewoners van Hillesluis en Bloemhof worden onderzocht.

De overheid legt daarvoor alle bestanden bij elkaar van onder meer de belasting en uitkeringsinstanties. Een algoritme bepaalt vervolgens welke adressen een verhoogd risico op fraude laten zien. Op deze avond bespreken de bewoners hoe ze de komende weken hun bezwaren zo duidelijk mogelijk kunnen overbrengen aan het stadsbestuur.

De Geus is het eens met de protestactie. De manier waarop kan niet. Ze drukken op een knopje van de computer en er rollen adressen uit, van mensen die dan opeens verdacht zijn. Dat kunnen personen zijn die dingen doen die het daglicht niet kunnen verdragen. Maar er kan ook per abuis een dame van 85 uitkomen, die schrikt zich rot.

Hillesluis, gelegen in het stadsdeel Feijenoord, werd vroeger wel een Vogelaarwijk genoemd. Veel bewoners hebben een migratieachtergrond. Het gemiddelde inkomen ligt laag, relatief veel bewoners leven van een uitkering. Dit geldt ook voor het naastgelegen Bloemhof.

Dat veel kinderen opgroeien in gezinnen die het niet breed hebben, ziet De Geus in zijn speeltuin. Als een kind echt hongerig is, krijgt hij er wat te eten. De beheerder let erop of hij kinderen maandag in dezelfde kleren ziet als de vrijdag ervoor. Het is in dat opzicht een spannende wijk, zegt hij, een waar je je nooit verveelt. En dit soort extra sores verdienen de bewoners niet.

*1.263 adressen*

Rotterdam zegt dat ze met deze gegevenskoppeling de leefbaarheid en de veiligheid in deze kwetsbare wijken wil vergroten. Op 5 maart 2018 gaf het ministerie van Sociale Zaken de gemeente toestemming het fraude*onderzoek met dit Systeem Risico Indicatie (SyRI ) uit te voeren. Op 25 juni en 7 juli 2018 zijn de beschikbare gegevens van de 12 duizend adressen in het gebied bij elkaar gelegd en heeft het Inlichtingen Bureau er een algoritme op losgelaten. Daar kwamen 1.263 adressen uit met een indicatie op een verhoogd risico op fraude. Die zouden verder kunnen worden onderzocht, eventueel met bezoek van toezichthouders en vertegenwoordigers van overheidsinstanties.

Maar tot nog toe is er geen huisbezoek afgelegd. En wanneer dat dan wel gaat gebeuren: de gemeente wil daar niets over zeggen. De vertraging komt onder meer door verschil van mening tussen de deelnemende instanties in de Landelijke Stuurgroep Interventieteams, over hoe er bijvoorbeeld met de bescherming van de data moest worden omgegaan. Nu bekijken de organisaties of de inmiddels een jaar geleden verzamelde gegevens nog actueel zijn. De tijd voor de huisbezoeken dringt, omdat de uit SyRI verkregen informatie twee jaar na de gegevenskoppeling moeten worden vernietigd.

Ondertussen neemt het verzet tegen de methode toe. Die is niet transparant omdat de overheid niet bekendmaakt met welk risicomodel zij rekent, zeggen de tegenstanders. En wat gebeurt er met de resultaten? En waarom wordt alleen op arme wijken een dergelijk sleepnet losgelaten, dat de privacy schaadt, en niet ook bijvoorbeeld op de Zuidas?

*Hoezo zijn wij verdacht?*

FNV is een van de organisaties die vinden dat de methode ontoelaatbaar is. De vakbond heeft de afgelopen weken geflyerd in de Rotterdamse wijken; de eerste keer dat de vakbond in met SyRI onderzochte wijken actievoert. FNV-bestuurder Maureen van der Pligt: Veel bewoners bleken helemaal niet te *weten dat hun gegevens zijn onderzocht.


Inwoners, veelal van Marokkaanse komaf, van de wijk Hillesluis luisteren aandachtig naar woorvoerder FNV. Beeld Guus Dubbelman / de Volkskrant

En nu zitten er ongeveer tachtig bewoners, merendeels van Marokkaanse afkomst, in het zaaltje van de speeltuin met rode actiehesjes aan van de vakbond. Veel mensen hier hebben weinig geld, zegt bewoner Nama, zelf sociaal-cultureel werker. Het is niet eerlijk dat alleen deze wijken worden onderzocht. Het is toch erg dat maar liefst 10 procent van de adressen als verdacht wordt bestempeld? Een klein foutje van de computer kan mensen in grote problemen brengen.

Zon fout is tenslotte ook gemaakt bij een gastouderbureau in Eindhoven, waar op basis van onjuiste informatie de Belastingdienst de toeslagen van vele ouders onterecht introk  die allemaal een dubbele nationaliteit hadden. Waarom worden alleen Bloemhof en Hillesluis onderzocht?, wil een bewoner weten. Denkt u dat er sprake is van discriminatie?, vraagt hij aan Tijmen Wisman van het Platform Bescherming Burgerrechten.

Als je kiest voor bepaalde wijken, ben je aan het discrimineren. Niet zo zeer op huidskleur, maar op klasse, zegt Wisman. Dan is de gedachte: *iemand met een uitkering zal het wel slecht voorhebben met de overheid. En een rijke bewoner uit een andere wijk die fraudeert, komt ermee weg.

Wij zijn proefkonijnen, bromt een oudere aanwezige.

*Reactie gemeente*

De gemeente Rotterdam zegt dat zij zich bewust is van de gevoeligheid van het middel. Maar zij vindt niet dat zij bewoners er bij voorbaat verdacht mee maakt, zoals de tegenstanders betogen. SyRI is een wettelijk instrument met als doel fraude van sociale voorzieningen te bestrijden. Het systeem *levert slechts verwonderingen op, zegt een woordvoerder, op basis van vergelijkingen van data die bij diverse bestuursorganen aanwezig zijn. Burgers worden op basis van die signalen niet in staat van beschuldiging gesteld.

Elke verwondering of indicatie wordt eerst onderzocht, voordat er een vervolgstap wordt gezet, beklemtoont zij. Pas als er feiten worden gevonden die uitwijzen dat er inderdaad sprake is van een verhoogd risico op fraude, gaan wij verder. En als wij vervolgens een beslissing nemen, bijvoorbeeld het beindigen van een uitkering of terugvorderen van een ontvangen bedrag, dan kan de burger altijd nog bezwaar en beroep aantekenen.

Het is volgens de woordvoerder een stevige klus voor de gemeente, om de veiligheid en de leefbaarheid in deze wijken te verbeteren. Wij geloven erin dat een gezamenlijke aanpak als deze loont, waarin ook wordt gecontroleerd of gemeenschapsgeld goed wordt gebruikt.

Daar denken de bezoekers van de actiebijeenkomst anders over. Zij gaan de komende weken verder met hun protest. Wij willen zo veel mogelijk stampij maken, totdat burgemeester Aboutaleb denkt: laat maar zitten dat SyRI, zegt FNV-bestuurder Van der Pligt.

Zullen we burgemeester Aboutaleb uitnodigen voor een gesprek hier, stelt een bewoner voor.

Van der Pligt: Goed idee. Dat gaan we doen.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...aude~b539dfde/

----------


## Revisor

Sheila Sitalsing

*In de surveillancemaatschappij is het alle ballen op de pechgroep*



27 juni 2019

Bij een heerlijke nieuwe wereld horen nieuwe woorden en een daarvan is verwonderadres. Een verwonderadres, dat is nieuwspraak uit de permanentetoezichtsmaatschappij. Op een verwonderadres staat een huis waarin mensen wonen die uit de sys*temen als mogelijk verdacht komen rollen wanneer de fraude- en misbruikbestrijders van de Belastingdienst, de uitkeringsinstanties, de gemeente, de zorgverzekeraars et cetera hun algoritmes loslaten op de mensen in het land.

Niet op alle mensen in het land natuurlijk, want wie *resideert in de koopkrachtigere wijken krijgt zelden een algoritme aan zijn broek. De surveillancemaatschappij concentreert zich op wat beleidsmakers de probleemwijken noemen, de inwoners van voormalige Vogelaar-, kracht- en prachtwijken.

Wat er gebeurt wanneer de autoriteiten controles concentreren op een groep, die door de statistiek als iets riskanter wordt aangemerkt dan een andere, heeft Ionica Smeets, Volkskrant-columnist die ingewikkelde dingen kan uitrekenen n kan uitleggen, vorige week overtuigend uitgelegd: je krijgt een zelfversterkende feedbackloop. Eindresultaat: alle ballen op de pechgroep, terwijl de criminelen uit de mazzelgroep fluitend wegkomen. In de pechgroep zitten meestal de mensen met een andere kleur, of de mensen zonder geld, of allebei.

Ook het Systeem Risico Indicatie, SyRI, laat de Zuidas en Wassenaar links liggen, en concentreert zich op achterstandswijken. SyRI is een systeem van de overheid dat *databestanden van burgers aan elkaar koppelt, met ge*gevens over schulden, inkomens, bezittingen, inburgering, onderwijsniveau, uitkeringen, vergunningen. Het systeem bepaalt waar een verhoogd risico bestaat op fraude, misbruik en overtredingen. Met datamining en patroonherkenning worden risicoprofielen *gemaakt. En daar komen dus verwonderingen uit, een woord dat vermoedelijk is bedacht in een creatieve sessie met dure consultants in een ballenbak omdat bij voorbaat verdacht maken en mogelijk onterecht zwartmaken zo naar klinkt.

Tegen SyRI ageert een groep burgers onder aanvoering van onder meer het Platform Bescherming Burgerrechten en de FNV al geruime tijd. Er loopt een rechtszaak, wegens inbreuk op de privacy en wegens klasseprofilering, maar het gebruik ervan gaat door, omdat de regering meent dat het systeem eraan bijdraagt dat geld voor de sociale *zekerheid bij de juiste mensen terecht komt.

Charlotte Huisman schreef er donderdag over voor de Volkskrant. Ze was naar Hillesluis afgereisd, een wijk op Rotterdam-Zuid waar de gemeente het sleepnet van SyRI overheen heeft gegooid. Daar kwamen heel wat verwonderadressen uit. De FNV hield hier woensdag een wijkbijeenkomst om het verzet te kanaliseren. Veel bewoners wisten niet eens dat hun gegevens waren onderzocht. Een sociaal werker legde in de krant uit dat Hillesluis heel veel mensen met lage inkomens telt. Als het algoritme een foutje heeft gemaakt, kunnen zij in grote problemen komen.

Huisman inventariseerde waar SyRI allemaal gebruikt wordt (in achterstandswijken in Eindhoven, Haarlem, Capelle aan den IJssel en Rotterdam), en wat de resultaten zijn. Haar conclusie: vooralsnog is het project een mislukking. Een hoop verwonderadressen, nog niet n opgespoord geval van fraude.

Ondertussen zijn wel mensen op duizenden adressen op basis van een algoritme aangemerkt als gevallen die misschien wel fraude plegen. Of misschien ook niet.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...roep~b2b494e5/

----------


## Revisor

*Rotterdam stopt omstreden fraudeonderzoek met SyRI*

Rotterdam stopt met het fraudeonderzoek met het risico-indicatiesysteem SyRI in de wijken Bloemhof en Hillesluis. De gemeente krijgt de opzet van het onderzoek niet rond vanwege de juridische onduidelijkheid of het gewenste onderzoek niet in strijd is met privacywetten.

Charlotte Huisman3 juli 2019, 20:32


Het Oleanderplein in de wijk Bloemhof op Zuid. Beeld MARTIJN BEEKMAN

Dit maakte burgemeester Aboutaleb dinsdag bekend. Bewoners uit de twee wijken in Rotterdam-Zuid hadden de afgelopen weken tegen het onderzoek geprotesteerd, met vakbond FNV. Het systeem is niet transparant, vinden de tegenstanders, omdat de overheid niet bekendmaakt welke gegevens het algoritme precies verwerkt voor het stempel verhoogde kans op fraude. Vooral bewoners van zwakkere wijken komen ermee onder een vergrootglas te liggen, wat ongelijkheid creert. De privacy van bewoners is in het geding, ze worden bij voorbaat verdacht gemaakt, zegt Tijmen Wisman van het Platform Bescherming Burgerrechten.

Met het systeem, dat volgens tegenstanders inbreuk maakt op de privacy, is sinds de opname in de wet ervan in 2014 nog niet n geval van fraude opgespoord, bleek vorige week uit een inventarisatie van de Volkskrant.

Gemeenten kunnen aan het ministerie van Sociale Zaken toestemming vragen om onderzoek met SyRI te doen in een wijk waar zij vermoedens hebben van bijvoorbeeld misbruik van uitkeringen of illegale bewoning. Een gemeente krijgt twee jaar om de gegevens te onderzoeken. Daarna moeten de data worden vernietigd.

Door het gebruik van SyRI kunnen gemeenten een algoritme loslaten op databestanden van bewoners van probleemwijken. Zo kunnen gegevens worden gekoppeld over arbeid, detentie, belastingen, vastgoedbezit, handel, huisvesting, inburgering, onderwijs en pensioen. En over schulden, uitkeringen, toeslagen, vergunningen en de zorgverzekering. Het systeem bepaalt zo welke adressen volgens het gebruikte rekenmodel een verhoogd risico op fraude of misbruik hebben.

*Bodemprocedure*

In januari 2018 daagde een coalitie van tegenstanders de Staat voor de rechter vanwege de inzet van SyRI; onder meer het Platform Bescherming Burgerrechten, het Nederlands Juristencomit voor de Mensenrechten, de landelijke Clintenraad en auteurs Tommy Wieringa en Maxim Februari. Vakbond FNV sloot zich aan. Komende 29 oktober is de eerste zitting van deze bodemprocedure in de rechtbank Den Haag.

Staatssecretaris Tamara van Ark (sociale zaken) vindt de kritiek niet terecht. SyRI draagt er volgens haar aan bij dat geld voor sociale zekerheid bij de juiste mensen terechtkomt. Burgers worden niet veroordeeld op grond van het systeem. Het leidt alleen tot nader onderzoek of er inderdaad aanwijzingen zijn dat er iets niet klopt. De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens houdt toezicht of de verwerking van persoonsgegevens volgens de wet gebeurt.

In Rotterdam is het eerste project met SyRI dat de gemeente wilde doen in de Afrikaanderwijk beindigd wegens onvoldoende capaciteit bij de inspectie SZW, voordat de gegevens waren uitgewisseld. Daarna begon Rotterdam een onderzoek met SyRI in Bloemhof en Hillesluis. Met deze gegevenskoppeling wilde de gemeente de leefbaarheid en de veiligheid in deze kwetsbare wijken vergroten.

Op 5 maart 2018 gaf het ministerie van Sociale Zaken de gemeente toestemming het fraudeonderzoek uit te voeren met dit Systeem Risico Indicatie. Op 25 juni en 7 juli 2018 zijn de beschikbare gegevens van de 12 duizend adressen in het gebied bij elkaar gelegd en heeft het Inlichtingen Bureau er een algoritme op losgelaten. Daar kwamen 1.263 adressen uit met een indicatie op een verhoogd risico op fraude. Die zouden verder kunnen worden onderzocht en worden bezocht door toezichthouders en vertegenwoordigers van overheidsinstanties.

*Groeiend verzet*

Vervolgens liep het project vertraging op, onder meer door verschil van mening tussen de deelnemende instanties in de Landelijke Stuurgroep Interventieteams, over hoe bijvoorbeeld met de bescherming van de data moest worden omgegaan. En nu heeft de burgemeester besloten er helemaal mee te stoppen omdat een breed gedragen projectplan voor de inzet van het instrument SyRI niet binnen de beschikbare tijd te realiseren is.

Maar volgens de tegenstanders van SyRI is dit technische argument niet de ware reden. Het verzet tegen de inzet van het middel groeide de laatste tijd, ook binnen de Rotterdamse politiek en onder de bewoners.

De manier waarop dit onderzoek wordt uitgevoerd kan niet, aldus beheerder Cor de Geus van de speeltuin in de wijk Hillesluis. Ze drukken op een knopje van de computer en er rollen adressen uit, van mensen die dan opeens verdacht zijn. Dat kunnen personen zijn die dingen doen die het daglicht niet kunnen verdragen. Maar er kan ook per abuis een dame van 85 uitkomen, die zich rot schrikt.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...syri~becb336a/

----------


## Revisor

*Als het algoritme seksistisch is: leg dat maar eens uit*

Denkfouten in het hedendaags ontwerp gefileerd door innovatie-expert (en cabaretier) Jasper van Kuijk. Deze week: beslisalgoritme.

22 november 2019

Een man en een vrouw vragen beiden de nieuwe digitale Apple Card aan. Zij heeft een hogere kredietscore dan hij, ze zijn getrouwd in gemeenschap van goederen en doen gezamenlijk belastingaangifte. Toch krijgt zij een twintig keer lagere kaartlimiet dan hij. Toen dit gebeurde bij Jamie Hansson, ging haar man, software-ondernemer David Heinemeier Hansson, los op Twitter. Meer vrouwen bleken vergelijkbare ervaringen te hebben en de financile toezichthouder van de staat New York stelt nu een onderzoek in.

Merkwaardig genoeg kon Apples helpdesk niet uitleggen waarom Jamie Hansson een lagere kredietlimiet kreeg. Twee opties: of Apple weet zelf niet hoe het betreffende beslisalgoritme werkt, of Apple wil niet dat klanten dat weten.

Waar fysieke producten aanwijzingen bevatten hoe ze werken, is software vaak een black box. Bij een fiets nodigen bijvoorbeeld de trappers uit om je voeten erop te zetten en het is zichtbaar dat je daarmee het achterwiel in beweging brengt. Bij software daarentegen zijn er geen fysieke componenten waaruit je af kunt leiden hoe het systeem werkt en moet uitleg daarover aan de gebruiker bewust worden ontworpen.

Dat wordt alleen maar relevanter nu steeds meer beslissingen worden geautomatiseerd, bij bedrijven, maar ook bij overheidsorganisaties. Overigens is dat automatiseren iets minder radicaal dan het klinkt. Vroeger voelde het misschien alsof de bankmedewerker de hoogte van je hypotheek bepaalde door een cavia los te laten in zon doolhof met drie poortjes aan het eind, maar die had ook gewoon een rekenmodel. De bankmedewerker dus, niet de cavia. Maar een van de gevaren die op de loer ligt als je zon rekenmodel automatiseert is dat mensen binnen een organisatie niet meer snappen hoe beslissingen tot stand komen. Het beruchte computer says no.

Computerwetenschappers stellen daarom dat klanten of burgers bij geautomatiseerde beslissingen recht hebben op uitleg. Niet alleen de uitslag moet worden gecommuniceerd, maar ook welke variabelen er zijn meegenomen bij het beoordelen van een sollicitatie, hypotheekaanvraag of uitkeringsaanvraag. Zodat je je ertegen kunt verweren.

En waar dit bij door mensen geprogrammeerde software al van belang is, wordt het bij systemen die draaien op kunstmatige intelligentie (AI) nog veel belangrijker. Want bij zelflerende systemen worden de beslisregels niet voorgeprogrammeerd, maar door het systeem zelf ontwikkeld. Dan is het van groot belang dat het systeem duidelijk uitlegt wat het doet en waarom. Uitlegbare kunstmatige intelligentie wordt dat genoemd.

Vroeger moesten dingen aan de mens duidelijk maken hoe de mens met het ding moest omgaan. Met de opkomst van AI wordt het steeds belangrijker dat dingen uitleggen hoe zij met mensen omgaan.

Al is die uitleg slechts een middel. Een middel om ontspoorde besluitvorming zichtbaar te maken (lezen we mee, afdeling fraudebestrijding van de Belastingdienst?). Het uiteindelijke doel is te voorkomen dat we met onze beslisprocessen bestaande en zelfs nieuwe vooroordelen automatiseren.

Jasper van Kuijk op Twitter: @jaspervankuijk.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/wetenschap...-uit~b357beff/

----------


## Revisor

*Analyse Integrated Joint Operations Platform

Hoe een Chinese supercomputer honderdduizenden onschuldigen preventief laat opsluiten*


Chinezen communiceren met een gezichtsherkenningssysteem op een beurs in Chongqing. Beeld Getty

In China belanden honderdduizenden onschuldige mensen in heropvoedingskampen omdat een supercomputer hen op basis van een risicotaxatie classificeert als verdacht. Geheime overheidsdocumenten laten zien hoe Beijing kunstmatige intelligentie inzet voor massale mensenrechtenschendingen.

Remco Andersen26 november 2019, 19:42

De computer weet alles: welke websites je bezoekt, met wie je recentelijk hebt gechat, wie je kent op sociale media, welke pakketjes je hebt ontvangen en welke boeken je leest. Honderden miljoenen intelligente cameras die gezichten en zelfs emoties herkennen, registreren al je bewegingen op straat. De computer analyseert constant al die data en produceert lange lijsten met namen van verdachte personen die vervolgens worden gearresteerd.

Een computerbrein dat mensen met duizenden tegelijk laat opsluiten omdat ze in de toekomst een gevaar zouden kunnen gaan vormen. Het lijkt science fiction, maar het gebeurt in China, zo blijkt uit geheime overheidsdocumenten. Die werden onlangs uit onbekende bron gelekt naar een groep onderzoeksjournalisten die onder meer samenwerkt met The New York Times. De computer heet het Integrated Joint Operations Platform (IJOP), de mensen waarop het systeem wordt losgelaten zijn de inwoners van de westelijke provincie Xinjiang, thuisland van de Oeigoeren.

Deze islamitische minderheid van ruim tien miljoen mensen is het doelwit van overheidsrepressie op een schaal die zijn gelijke in de wereld niet kent. Xinjiang is al jaren het toneel van protesten door Oeigoeren, de oorspronkelijke bewoners van de provincie, die zeggen dat de Chinese regering hun identiteit probeert uit te wissen met etnische zuivering. 

*Anti-Chinese rellen*

Beijing heeft miljoenen Chinezen van de etnische Han-meerderheid naar de provincie Xinjiang verhuisd, en legt het gebruik van de Oeigoerse taal, cultuur en religie aan banden. In 2009 stierven honderden mensen bij massale anti-Chinese rellen in hoofdstad rmqi, en Oeigoerse extremisten maken zich schuldig aan terrorisme door onder meer bomaanslagen en steekpartijen.

De reactie vanuit Beijing is om alle Oeigoeren te neutraliseren van wie niet volledig kan worden uitgesloten dat ze een potentieel gevaar zijn. Naar schatting een miljoen Oeigoeren zitten zonder proces of aanklacht vast in heropvoedingskampen, waar ze vaak jarenlang onder een uiterst rigide gevangenisregime leven terwijl de bewakers proberen hun Oeigoerse identiteit uit ze te krijgen. 

Vrijgelaten Oeigoeren vertellen dat ze hun religie moesten afzweren, hun taal niet mochten spreken, varkensvlees moesten eten (onrein voor moslims, red.), en trouw moesten zweren aan de Communistische Partij.

De dagen zijn gevuld met lessen over de geschiedenis van het communisme, Chinees burgerschap, Mandarijn. Wie uit de pas loopt, wordt mishandeld. Volgens Beijing zijn de kampen goedaardige trainingscentra. Maar ex-gevangenen vertellen ook over waterboarding, stressposities, slaaponthouding en andere marteltechnieken.

*Opsnorren*

Nu blijkt dat die gevangenen deels zijn opgesloten omdat de computer dat gelastte. De IJOP-computer krijgt haar informatie van Chinese overheidssystemen, consulaten en ambassades in het buitenland, honderden miljoenen intelligente cameras, en de veiligheidsdiensten. Onderzoek van Human Rights Watch liet zien dat politiemensen, die overal in Xinjiang checkpoints bemannen, via een IJOP-app data doorsturen van iedereen die ze staande houden: leeftijd, bloedgroep, opleiding, etniciteit, beroep, zelfs de meterstanden  alles wat ze maar opsnorren. Passanten wordt ook gedwongen spionagesoftware op hun eigen telefoons te installeren, zodat de Chinese overheid kan meelezen.

De algoritmes die de beslissingen van IJOP sturen zijn niet bekend. Maar het lijkt te gaan om mensen die in de ogen van Beijing een zorgelijke band hebben met hun religie of etniciteit, of van wie het tegendeel niet kan worden vastgesteld. Er zijn mensen opgepakt die anderen opriepen te bidden, in het buitenland zijn geweest, een baard lieten staan, een bepaalde app op hun telefoon hebben, of opvallend vaak de achterdeur van hun huis gebruikten.

De IJOP is daarmee niet alleen een machine die lijstjes fabriceert, het is een computer die aan het hoofd van de politie-commandostructuur staat en waarvan de beslissingen in de plaats zijn gekomen van een menselijk oordeel in de rechtbank.

*24.412 verdachte namen*

Dat vind ik het meest afschuwelijke, zegt Bethanny Allen-Ebrahimian, die het onderzoek naar de China Cables leidde bij het International Consortium of Investigative Journalists. In de documenten is geen enkele discussie over vragen als Zijn deze mensen ergens aan schuldig? Is het algoritme betrouwbaar? Wat betekent de conclusie verdacht? Integendeel, in n week in juni spuugde de computer een lijst met 24.412 verdachte namen uit. Daarvan zijn er 15.683 opgepakt. De rest van het rapport gaat alleen over de vraag waarom de rest niet is gelukt, en hoe dat beter kan.

Onduidelijk is of uit de machine wekelijks, maandelijks, of op onregelmatige basis namenlijsten rollen. De gelekte inlichtingenrapporten zijn puzzelstukjes, zegt Allen-Ebrahimian: nummers 2, 9, 14 en 20 uit juni 2017. Gevraagd of de mensen niet snel op zijn als de autoriteiten elke week 15 duizend mensen oppakken, oftewel 780 duizend mensen per jaar, is ze even stil. De inlichtingenrapporten zijn tweenhalf jaar oud, en de kampen hebben een capaciteit van een tot drie miljoen mensen. Bovendien bouwen ze in hoog tempo kampen bij, nog steeds. Dat suggereert dat ze meer capaciteit nodig hebben.

*Beslissende oog*

Vandaag Xinjiang, morgen Beijing, zeggen ze in China. Xinjiang geldt als een proeftuin waarin verregaande surveillance wordt getest, doorontwikkeld, en langzaam bij het volk gentroduceerd. Als er gewenning optreedt, wordt de schaal vergroot. Totdat, zo vrezen critici, heel China onder het alziende, alwetende, en nu ook alles beslissende oog van de supercomputer valt. 

Volgens onderzoeksgroep IPVM, die videosurveillance wereldwijd in kaart brengt, experimenteren twaalf steden buiten Xinjiang al met cameratechnologie die op straat Oeigoeren herkent. Buiten China kijken autocratische regimes met groeiende interesse naar de Chinese surveillancetechnologie. 

Beijing promoot actief zijn ideologie van voorspellend politiewerk in het buitenland, en verkoopt de bijbehorende systemen, zegt Allen-Ebrahimian. Pakistan heeft de technologie waaruit de IJOP-computer is ontstaan al in gebruik (net als Kenia, Oezbekistan, en Kirgizi, red.). Die technologie is dus niet alleen een probleem voor Chinezen; het kan ons allemaal gaan raken.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...ten~b1b6aa682/

----------


## Revisor

> Waarom lees je dan berhaupt nog. En waarom dan zoveel knip en plakwerk en gn eigen verhaal?


Domme vragen met verkeerde uitgangspunten.

----------


## Revisor

*Interview Lokke Moerel

Lokke Moerel, veelgevraagd expert cybersecurity: Als we niet oppassen, worden we marionetten*


Lokke Moerel: Met cybersecurity is het op beleidsniveau soms net als met het milieu: iedereen roept hoe belangrijk het is, maar het lijkt wel of er eerst iets goed mis moet gaan voordat er echt actie komt. Beeld Aisha Zeijpveld

Wordt een multinational gechanteerd door hackers of worstelt een topbestuurder met ict-privacyvraagstukken? Dan wordt opvallend vaak de Nederlandse hoogleraar en advocaat Lokke Moerel ingeschakeld voor juridisch advies. Toch moet ze in Nederlandse bestuurskamers nog vaak eerst een bruggetje over. Goh, gaat dit meisje ons echt uitleggen hoe onze digitale strategie beter moet?

Tonie Mudde 13 december 2019, 12:00

Het moment waarop de carrire van Lokke Moerel een vlucht nam? Toen ze als jonge advocaat een opdracht kreeg waar ervaren collegas de neus voor ophaalden.

De pas afgestudeerde Moerel werkte begin jaren negentig op een advocatenkantoor op de afdeling gespecialiseerd in intellectuele eigendom. De cultuur destijds: octrooizaken over grote dure machines, die zijn voor de ervaren advocaten, daar zit het grote geld. Auteursrecht  op muziek, op boeken  daar is geen geld te verdienen, dat is voor de jonkies. En zo kreeg Moerel een zaak van een bedrijf dat wilde optreden tegen het kopiren van hun tekstverwerkingsprogramma.

Tekstverwerkingsprogramma, klonk het op de werkvloer. Ha! Typen is voor secretaresses.

De naam van het bedrijf achter dat tekstverwerkingsprogramma, en daarmee een van de eerste grote klanten van de jonge Moerel? IBM.

Daarna ging het hard. Zo hard dat Eelco Blok, voormalig bestuursvoorzitter van KPN, Moerel typeert als internationale grootheid op haar terrein en Corien Prins, de voorzitter van de Wetenschappelijke Raad voor het Regeringsbeleid (WRR), Moerel omschrijft als superrelevant op een van de belangrijkste themas van deze tijd.

Doordat Moerel voor haar promotie de privacy- en ict-wetgeving van zon beetje alle landen ter wereld uit haar hoofd leerde kennen, is ze een veelgevraagd adviseur bij multinationals en overheidsinstanties. Wordt een internationaal bedrijf gechanteerd door hackers? Dan vliegt Lokke Moerel in als teamleider en juridisch expert. Wil een telecombedrijf geld verdienen aan gebruikersgegevens n zich netjes aan de privacywetgeving houden? Moerel bedenkt een oplossing. En dan is ze ook nog n dag in de week hoogleraar aan de Universiteit van Tilburg, en lid van de gezaghebbende Cybersecurityraad, die het kabinet onder meer adviseert hoe we ons beter moeten wapenen tegen de cyberspionage van landen als Rusland en China.

Vraag het aan mensen die haar kennen, en ze benadrukken allemaal hoe benaderbaar Moerel is, ondanks haar notering in toplijstjes met invloedrijke Nederlanders. Maar, zeggen haar kennissen ook, Moerel is zeker geen allemansvriend die met alle winden meewaait. Als Moerel iets vindt, dan zal ze het je in niet mis te verstane woorden laten weten ook. Dat zal ook de verslaggever van deze krant merken, wanneer Moerel aan haar keukentafel een pijnlijk college geeft over de cookiemuren van de websites van de uitgever van onder meer de Volkskrant, waarover later meer.

.................................................. .......................................

_Wie is Lokke Moerel?

23 september 1965 geboren te Zwolle als Liselore. Een naam waarvan haar kleine zus als dreumes Lokke maakte, en die naam beklijfde. Moeder is maatschappelijk werker, vader notaris. Mijn ouders gaven me op jonge leeftijd al veel verantwoordelijkheid. Bij een feestje zeiden ze nooit hoe laat ik thuis moest zijn. Wel vroegen ze altijd langs hun neus weg of ik de volgende dag moest tennissen. En tsja, ik was toen B1-speler en bloedfanatiek, dus maakte ik het nooit laat.

Jaren tachtig Rechtenstudie in Leiden en Cambridge.

1989-2015 Partner bij De Brauw Blackstone Westbroek Advocaten en Linklaters, in Londen.

2011 Promotie Universiteit Tilburg, op de verschillen en overeenkomsten van ict-wetgeving tussen landen, en hoe multinationals daarmee om moeten gaan bij het opzetten van wereldwijde bedrijfssystemen.

2013 - nu Hoogleraar Global ICT Law in Tilburg. Aanstelling van 1 dag per week.

2015 - nu Lid Cyber Security Raad, die de regering adviseert over cybersecurity.

2015 - nu Voorzitter raad van toezicht Mauritshuis. Eerder was ze toezichthouder bij het WNF, Pink Ribbon en Vereniging Rembrandt.

Moerel is getrouwd en heeft drie kinderen en twee border terriers vernoemd naar figuren uit Lord of the Rings (Gimli) en Star Wars (Chewie). Tja, dat zal je leren je kinderen de namen te laten kiezen._

.................................................. .................................................. ...

*U komt geregeld bij bedrijven wanneer ze slachtoffer zijn van een hack. Wat treft u dan aan?*

Chaos. Wie doet dit? Wat willen ze van ons? Samen met forensisch specialisten inventariseer ik eerst hoe de systemen zijn genfiltreerd en welke data zijn gestolen. Is het lek al gedicht of vloeit er nog steeds informatie weg? Het is echt oppassen. We zien steeds vaker afleidingsmanoeuvres waarbij iedereen bezig is met een opzichtige hack, terwijl de data waar de hacker echt op uit is via een ander kanaal worden gestolen. Als de patronen vreemd zijn of we denken dat de hackers state sponsored zijn door landen zoals China, dan benaderen we de FBI om te kijken of die vergelijkbare patronen ziet bij andere bedrijven. Zodra je weet dat informatie is gestolen, gaat de stopwatch aan voor de notificatieplichten, die per land verschillen. Grote les: je moet wereldwijd al je klanten, partners, onderaannemers, en autoriteiten tegelijk inlichten. Er is geen autoriteit die accepteert dat je een andere autoriteit eerder hebt ingelicht. Het zijn extreem hectische dagen waarop ik totaal de controle over mijn agenda verlies.

*Bedrijven en overheden hebben hun cybersecurity geregeld niet op orde. Onlangs bleek nog dat het interne netwerk van honderden Nederlandse bedrijven en van het ministerie van Justitie en Veiligheid en de luchtverkeersleiding maandenlang wagenwijd open stond voor kwaadwillenden.*

Omdat een update niet bijtijds was genstalleerd. Pijnlijk.

*U bent lid van de Cybersecurityraad, die de regering adviseert en erop hamert dat de cyberveiligheid beter moet. Toch blijven dit soort problemen telkens weer de kop opduiken.*

Vergeleken met een paar jaar geleden is er meer bewustzijn, maar we zijn er inderdaad nog lang niet. Met cybersecurity is het op beleidsniveau soms net als met het milieu: iedereen roept hoe belangrijk het is, maar het lijkt wel of er eerst iets goed mis moet gaan voordat er echt actie komt.

*In een TEDx presentatie op YouTube fileert u de makers van apps en websites die gebruikers vragen hun ellenlange voorwaarden te accepteren. Wat is daar zo erg aan?*

De gebruiksvoorwaarden van YouTube tellen 18.357 woorden. Macbeth van Shakespeare telt 17.121 woorden. Denkt u echt dat mijn kinderen voordat ze op ok klikken eerst een tekst zo lang als Macbeth gaan lezen? Niemand doet dat. En dus hebben mensen geen idee waarmee ze akkoord gaan, wat die apps allemaal van je bijhouden. Vanochtend op Buienradar gekeken? Dat is een app van RTL. Dan gingen je gegevens door naar alle RTL-bedrijven en de uitgevers waarmee RTL samenwerkt, zoals Sanoma, de Telegraaf-groep en ook de uitgever van de Volkskrant zelf, DPG Media. Je gegevens gaan verder naar 248 advertentienetwerken en alle socialemediabedrijven.

*Dan weten al die bedrijven dat ik weleens een filmpje van een mooi doelpunt heb geliket en krijg ik vervolgens vaker advertenties voor voetbalkleding te zien. Moet ik me daar nou druk om maken?*

Ja dus. Mensen denken vaak: ik heb niks te verbergen, wat kunnen ze nou met mijn likes en surfgedrag? Het gaat niet om die banale gegevens, maar wat je daaruit met kunstmatige intelligentie kan afleiden. Ze kunnen op basis van deze gegevens een inschatting van je persoonlijkheid maken en zelfs je real-time emotionele gemoedstoestand inschatten, of je angstig, depressief, of geagiteerd bent. Het Cambridge Analytica-schandaal was wat dat betreft een wake-upcall. Uiteindelijk had dit bedrijf van veel Amerikanen vier- tot vijfduizend datapunten, waardoor ze niet alleen hun politieke voorkeur wisten, maar ook wie te benvloeden was en zelfs op welk onderdeel. Hoe meer je over iemand weet, hoe makkelijker je hem of haar kunt manipuleren.

*Politieke propaganda is van alle tijden. Ook vr het internet maakten politici er al gebruik van.*

Maar toen kreeg iedereen dezelfde propaganda te zien. Dan kon je het er samen over hebben: h, we zien allemaal dit televisiespotje, kan dat wel door de beugel? Degene die de boodschap brengt, kan dan ter verantwoording worden geroepen. Maar bij microtargeting zie jij iets anders dan ik, en ik weer iets anders dan mijn buurvrouw. En je hebt geen idee waarom juist jij die boodschap krijgt voorgeschoteld en wat die afzender bij je probeert te bereiken. Als we niet oppassen, worden we marionetten, terwijl we niet goed kunnen zien wie er aan welke touwtjes trekt. Ik concludeerde een tijd geleden al dat we microtargeting voor politieke boodschappen moeten verbieden. Twitter laat helemaal geen politieke advertenties meer toe, maar daarmee zijn we er niet. De betaalde advertenties vallen in het niet bij de gewone posts, memes en videos op sociale media met politieke desinformatie. De reguliere media zijn verantwoordelijk voor de inhoud die ze brengen, maar de sociale media ontlopen dit. Dit is niet acceptabel. Als we dit niet onder controle krijgen, wordt onze democratie een speelbal van de spindoctors van degenen die het minder nauw met de waarheid nemen.

*U bent een dag in de week hoogleraar. De rest van uw tijd werkt u vooral bij het internationale advocatenkantoor Morrison & Foerster, met grote techbedrijven als klant. Dan bent u toch ook in dienst van de dark side, waarbij u grote bedrijven juist helpt om nog meer macht te vergaren?*

Ha, zo kun je dat bekijken. Maar ik dacht op een gegeven moment: ik kan hier wel aan de kant blijven staan roepen dat het allemaal niet deugt, maar op deze manier heb ik meer invloed. Ik word vaak betrokken in het ontwerpstadium, waardoor je nog echt een verschil kunt maken. Er zijn innovatieteams met vaak jonge mensen, die ik hoop te inspireren het anders te doen. Verder probeer ik in mijn werk gebruikers in ieder geval meer controle te geven over welke gegevens ze delen met websites en bedrijven. Dat er een echte keuze is, die je op elk moment via een gebruiksvriendelijk dashboard zelf kunt veranderen. Het rare is: zodra je gebruikers die mogelijkheid geeft, gaan ze je bedrijf meer vertrouwen en zijn ze vaak bereid mr gegevens met je te delen. Dat noemen we de controleparadox.

----------


## Revisor

*Elke website een supergebruiksvriendelijk privacydashboard, waarna mensen minstens zo makkelijk hun gegevens weggeven. Dan helpt u die bedrijven toch juist om meer kennis over ons te verzamelen?*

Ik ben niet tegen gepersonaliseerde digitale diensten zolang de gegevens alleen worden gebruikt om die dienst te leveren en te verbeteren. Ik wil op mijn videokanaal aanbevelingen van series die ik waarschijnlijk leuk vind. Ik wil van de NS horen of mijn trein die ik altijd neem vertraging heeft. Maar ik wil niet dat die data vervolgens de hele wereld over gaan en ik er geen controle meer over heb. Dit is in feite wat de Europese privacywet AVG vereist, maar ondanks de hoge boetes blijft handhaving onaanvaardbaar achter. Als we niet in actie komen, is het lastig om bepaalde zaken nog terug te draaien. Mag ik in dat verband iets zeggen over de website van de Volkskrant?

*Wat is daarmee?*

Jullie schrijven geregeld kritisch over grote techbedrijven die onze privacy te grabbel gooien. Terecht. Maar dan nu de site van de Volkskrant, die heeft een cookiemuur, waardoor ik alleen op de site kan als ik alle cookies accepteer. De krant plaatst vervolgens tientallen cookies die informatie, zoals welke artikelen ik lees, doorsluist naar externe advertentiebedrijven, waaronder die van Google en Facebook. Na eerdere kritiek hebben jullie nu een cookieverklaring, onderaan verstopt, met een link waar een betalende abonnee de digitale versie van de papieren krant kan lezen, zonder dat tracking cookies worden geplaatst. Zelfs de abonnee die deze optie vindt, moet dus nog steeds naar de website voor het laatste nieuws, en heeft daar geen optie de tracking cookies uit te zetten. Het is in strijd met de wet, maar ik vind het vooral Volkskrant onwaardig. Wl kritisch schrijven over Cambridge Analytica en Facebook, maar ondertussen zelf alle informatie van bezoekers van jullie site klakkeloos doorgeven.


Lokke Moerel: Ik ben niet tegen gepersonaliseerde digitale diensten zolang de gegevens alleen worden gebruikt om die dienst te leveren en te verbeteren. Beeld Aisha Zeijpveld

*Mediabedrijven zeggen dan dat ze zonder de inkomsten van die cookies geen kwaliteitsjournalistiek kunnen bedrijven.*

Aperte onzin. Ik uitte ook al eens publiekelijk kritiek op de cookiemuur van NRC. Die stuurden me direct een brief op hoge poten of ik dat eens even wilde komen toelichten, anders zouden ze maatregelen nemen. De ceo en het hoofd digitaal trokken bleek weg toen ik ze liet zien welke advertentienetwerken allemaal hun bezoekersgegevens afroomden. Ze zeiden: dit past niet bij ons, hoe kan het anders? Binnen een paar maanden stapten ze over op contextueel adverteren: niet meer door bezoekersdata te delen met advertentienetwerken, maar door advertenties af te stemmen op de inhoud van artikelen. Dus bij een nieuwsbericht over golf een advertentie over golfkleding. Kunstmatige intelligentie voorspelt welke advertenties het beste worden bekeken bij welke berichten. Dit is niet nieuw, bijvoorbeeld The New York Times doet het ook. Al met al doen ze het nu goed, maar ook daar glipt er nog af en toe een tracking cookie binnen via een aangeleverde advertentie. Het is lastig een site helemaal schoon te houden.

*Wat doet het afschaffen van zon site vol cookies met de inkomsten?*

Bij een overgang naar contextueel adverteren zien we meestal een daling aan onlineadvertentie-inkomsten van minder dan 5 procent. Het dalingspercentage van de totale omzet is veel lager, want er zijn natuurlijk ook nog inkomsten van abonnees en van adverteerders voor de papieren krant. Het is dus een huilverhaal dat je zonder cookies geen kwaliteitsjournalistiek kunt bedrijven. Mijn voorspelling is dat NRC door deze beslissing juist meer abonnee-inkomsten gaat krijgen. Ze hebben nu echt een beter verhaal dan jullie uitgever.

_Reactie DPG Media, uitgever van onder meer de Volkskrant:

Het data- en cookiebeleid heeft continu onze aandacht. Op dit gebied handelt DPG Media zoals de rest van de markt en binnen de kaders van de wet- en regelgeving. Wij verkopen geen data aan derden. Wij herkennen ons dan ook niet in de cijfers die Lokke Moerel noemt in dit interview. Desalniettemin staan wij altijd open voor dialoog, want ideen ter verbetering zijn natuurlijk welkom. 

Reactie RTL, waar Buienradar onderdeel van is:

Als je de Buienradar-app gebruikt worden er niet meer of minder gegevens verzameld of gedeeld dan bij andere apps of websites van andere nieuwsmedia. In de privacyverklaring van RTL leggen we uit wat er met je gegevens gebeurt als je de apps van RTL gebruikt. Alle gegevens die we verzamelen worden gebruikt om profielen op te stellen van gebruikers zodat we onze content, inclusief advertenties, kunnen afstemmen op hun interesses. Zo kan een gebruiker op basis van het surfgedrag opgenomen worden in een bepaalde categorie, zoals mannen in de leeftijdscategorie 30 tot 45 jaar met een interesse in voetbal. Deze groep krijgt andere advertenties te zien dan de categorie vrouwen in de leeftijdscategorie 20 tot 30 jaar met een interesse in reizen. RTL deelt deze profieldata met de in zijn privacystatement genoemde partijen. Voor alle duidelijkheid: de profielen die op deze manier worden ingezet bevatten uitsluitend anonieme data en hebben altijd betrekking op een groep van gebruikers.

De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens wil niet reageren op de vraag of deze sites zich aan de privacyregels houden.


Lokke Moerel over diversiteit: Vergeleken met mijn werk voor Amerikaanse bedrijven loopt Nederland echt achter. Beeld Aisha Zeijpveld

Moeder en fulltime werken? Zo h, jij bent ambitieus!

Lokke Moerel op een podium, met om haar heen een zaal vol toeschouwers: allemaal mannen. Het valt op in de video van On2IT, waarbij Moerel een presentatie geeft over cybersecurity. In mijn werkveld  cybersecurity, bestuurskamers  zijn vrouwen inderdaad in de minderheid. Het wordt de laatste jaren gelukkig wel beter. 

Toch denkt ze geregeld: als ik een man was geweest, was dit anders gegaan. Toen Moerel moeder werd en besloot fulltime te blijven werken, kreeg ze regelmatig de reactie: Wat ben jij ambitieus zeg. En dat was niet positief bedoeld. Of: Hoe moet dat dan met de kinderen als je fulltime werkt? Waarop Moerel antwoordde: Nou, weet je wat het grote geheim is? Je werkt vier dagen. En dan nog n. 

Ander voorbeeld. Gaat ze naar een diner, belandt ze naast mannen die eerst hun hele cv opsommen, om dan te zeggen: Laten we het nu ook over jou hebben: wat doet je man? Vergeleken met mijn werk voor Amerikaanse bedrijven loopt Nederland echt achter. Hier moet ik bij een bestuur altijd eerst dat bruggetje over. Goh, gaat dat meisje ons vertellen hoe we onze digitale strategie beter moeten inrichten? Daarna pas de kentering: o, ze weet t echt. 

Haar internationale advocatenkantoor omschrijft ze als op alle aspecten veel diverser en inclusiever dan willekeurig welk Nederlands kantoor. Er zijn partners die als vluchteling in Amerika zijn gekomen, gay zijn is er de normaalste zaak van de wereld. Vrouw zijn is al helemaal niet bijzonder. En dan zie je pas hoe prettig dat is. Omdat iedereen zo divers is, moet je veel beter naar elkaar luisteren om tot gemeenschappelijke visies en diensten te komen. Op dit punt lopen we in Nederland echt achter.

Geen fan van de like-knop

Ooit tikte Lokke Moerel er zelf geregeld op: de like-knop. Maar dat doet ze steeds minder. Populariteit was vroeger impliciet, nu is het een zichtbare ranglijst wie de meeste likes krijgt. Ik vind vooral het effect op de jeugd hiervan zorgelijk. Onderzoek laat zien dat vooral kinderen die toch al laag zelfbeeld hebben, in zak en as zitten als een bericht niet genoeg likes krijgt. Dat kan toch niet de bedoeling zijn. Ze is niet de enige die bedenkingen heeft bij het beroemde duimpje. Zelfs de uitvinder ervan, de Amerikaan Justin Rosenstein, heeft spijt van zijn creatie en waarschuwt voor de verslavingsgevoeligheid van sociale media. Moerel: Facebook neemt nu gelukkig zelf ook zijn verantwoordelijkheid door te experimenteren met het weghalen van die likes, om te voorkomen dat hordes mensen zich ongelukkig voelen omdat ze te weinig duimpjes bij hun berichten zien._





https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...tten~bcfa4b3b/

----------


## Revisor

*Wat wil Europa met AI en gezichtsherkenning?*

De Europese Commissie presenteerde woensdag haar visie op de digitale toekomst. Daarin zoekt ze de balans tussen stimulering van de Europese techsector en bescherming van burgers.

Stijn Bronzwaer Clara van de Wiel 19 februari 2020


Simulatie van gezichtsherkenning bij de Europese Commissie Foto Europese Commissie / bewerking NRC

Twintig miljard euro aan investeringen per jaar in onderzoek en innovatie voor artificile intelligentie (AI). Een Europees systeem van open data, waarin bedrijven en wetenschappers data met elkaar delen om medicijnen te ontwikkelen of verspilling van grondstoffen tegen te gaan. Een Europese cloudstrategie, die beoogt dat data binnen Europa worden opgeslagen. Striktere regelgeving voor bedrijven die AI willen toepassen.

De Europese Commissie presenteerde woensdag haar visie op de digitale toekomst  met een pakket aan plannen en voornemens voor hoe Europa met themas als AI, cyberveiligheid en gezichtsherkenning wil omgaan. Later dit jaar moeten er wetsvoorstellen volgen, die in potentie veel impact hebben op hoe bedrijven in Europa straks kunnen opereren.

Kern van de plannen: Europa wil enerzijds technologische innovatie stimuleren om mee te blijven doen in de race met China en de Verenigde Staten. Tegelijkertijd wil het burgers beschermen tegen nieuwe technologien, zodat burgers ook het benodigde vertrouwen daarin krijgen. Zo overwoog de Commissie een tijdelijke ban op gezichtsherkenning op te nemen in de plannen, maar die is in de definitieve versie van woensdag geschrapt.

*Visie bleef lang uit*

Voorzitter Ursula von der Leyen van de Europese Commissie kondigde bij haar eerste speech in november vorig jaar aan dat een betere digitale bescherming van Europese burgers haar belangrijkste prioriteit is. Een visie op en heldere spelregels voor AI  slimme software die met hulp van data voorspellingen doet en zelfstandig besluiten neemt  is daarin het belangrijkste aandachtspunt. Tekenend was dat Von der Leyen woensdag tijdens een persconferentie in Brussel techcriticus Yuval Noah Harari citeerde: Mensen zijn altijd beter geweest in het uitvinden van nieuw gereedschap, dan in daar verstandig mee omgaan.

Nu bedrijven digitaliseren en data als brandstof gebruiken voor hun technologische ontwikkeling, is AI in elke sector een belangrijk onderwerp. Denk aan algoritmes die diagnoses stellen op basis van medische data, algoritmes die aan de hand van klantdata voorraden efficinter helpen inrichten of algoritmes die helpen vliegtuigen en containerschepen de snelste route te laten afleggen. Meer dan de helft van de Europese bedrijven gebruikt een vorm van AI, constateert de Commissie.

Meer dan de helft van de Europese bedrijven gebruikt een vorm van AI, constateert de Commissie

Tot frustratie van AI-wetenschappers bleef een Europese visie over hoe ver bedrijven en overheidsorganisaties hierin kunnen gaan lang uit. Veel individuele lidstaten, waaronder Nederland, kwamen al met eigen plannen. Zo kondigde staatssecretaris Mona Keijzer (Economische Zaken en Klimaat, CDA) in oktober aan dat Nederland de komende zeven jaar een miljard euro extra in AI wil steken, een verdubbeling van de investeringen.

Waar de VS en China elkaar aftroeven met miljardeninvesteringen en bedrijven (Amazon, Google, Alibaba, Huawei) voortbrengen met wereldwijde invloed, blijft Europa achter. Europa hoopt, door wereldwijd de standaard in AI-wetgeving te zetten, investeringen naar zich toe te trekken en onderscheidende technologie te kunnen voortbrengen. Maar om die achterstand in te halen, zal meer nodig zijn, constateren ambtenaren in Brussel. Zoals een EU-ambtenaar het zegt: We gaan het op dit gebied niet winnen door kampioen regelgeving te zijn. Er moet, kortom, geld bij, uit zowel de EU-begroting als nationale begrotingen.

*Ogen gericht op Europa*

De razendsnelle technologische ontwikkelingen gaan, zo schrijft de Commissie, gepaard met risicos, zoals discriminatie of burgers die een speelbal worden van geautomatiseerde beslissingen . Het zijn risicos die duidelijke regelgeving vereisen. De ogen, ook van de Amerikaanse techreuzen, zijn daarbij gericht op Europa, dat sinds privacywet GDPR de reputatie heeft internationaal de standaard te zetten.

Deze volgende stap moet voor Brussel bij uitstek een manier worden om aan burgers te laten zien wat Europa kan betekenen: via regelgeving zorg dragen voor een veilige omgeving. Zoals Europa eerder standaarden zette voor de veiligheid van speelgoed, voedsel en voertuigen, wil Brussel dat ook in de digitale wereld doen. Zodat burgers bijvoorbeeld, zo wordt in het Commissievoorstel beschreven, niet met gezichtsherkenning te maken krijgen die discrimineert op basis van huidskleur.

Een van de voorstellen waar bijvoorbeeld Duitsland veel voor voelt, is het verplicht stellen van een certificaat vooraf voor bepaalde vormen van AI met een hoog risico. De kans dat iets vergelijkbaars uiteindelijk in nieuwe wetgeving komt te staan is volgens betrokkenen aanzienlijk. Maar alles valt of staat bij het toezicht. En dit kan niet worden overgelaten aan nationale toezichtsorganen, aldus Eurocommissaris Margrethe Vestager (Mededinging) woensdag. We moeten zorgen voor een gezamenlijke Europese autoriteit, om fragmentatie van de handhaving te voorkomen.

*Big Tech wil meepraten*

De grote Amerikaanse techbedrijven proberen ondertussen een voet tussen de deur te krijgen. Big Tech ziet zich in toenemende mate geconfronteerd met miljardenboetes van Eurocommissaris Vestager wegens belastingontduiking en privacyschendingen. Ngo Transparency International meldde vorig jaar dat Google, Apple, Facebook en Amazon hun lobbybudgetten in Brussel sinds 2014 hebben vervijfvoudigd.

Big Tech vraagt Brussel nu expliciet om regulering. Facebook-topman Mark Zuckerberg kwam afgelopen maandag speciaal naar Brussel om met beleidsmakers te overleggen over de nieuwe regelgeving. En ook Google-topman Sundar Pichai was onlangs in Brussel om daar een speech te geven over AI.

De plannen van de Commissie werden woensdag in een eerste reactie door experts positief ontvangen. Hoogleraar Lokke Moerel: Ik heb nog niet eerder zon ambitieus stuk gezien, waarbij zoveel geld wordt ingezet om een nieuwe technologie een boost te geven. Maarten de Rijke, wetenschappelijk directeur van AI-innovatiecentrum ICAI: Op ieder visiestuk kun je kritiek hebben, op de snelheid ook. Maar het is goed dat dit nu met de nieuwe Commissie met flink wat vaart wordt opgepakt en de vaart erin blijft.

Kritiek is er met name op de geringe aandacht die de Commissie besteedt aan het stimuleren van talent en onderwijs. Terwijl dat nou juist als eerste moet worden opgepakt, zegt De Rijke. In Nederland studeren jaarlijks zevenhonderd AI-studenten af, waar de arbeidsmarkt om duizenden mensen vraagt. We zullen echt veel meer moeten investeren in universitair onderwijs op dit gebied, zegt Rineke Verbrugge, hoogleraar logica en cognitie aan de Rijksuniversiteit Groningen. Met de huidige werkdruk hebben AI-wetenschappers veel te weinig tijd voor onderzoek. Dit gebeurt in de vrije tijd. 


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/02/19...nning-a3991010

----------


## Revisor

Ligt eraan hoe je het gebruikt.

----------


## Revisor

> Als het gebruikt wordt om misdadigers op te sporen?


Dat is meer waarvoor je het wilt gebruiken. IK heb het meer over het hoe.

Ik ben over het algemeen niet tegen het gebruik van gezichtsherkenning om misdaad op te sporen. Ligt er alleen aan hoe?

Als ik als vrije burger mijn vrijheid daarvoor moet inleveren, dan liever niet. Er zijn zat andere methoden om criminaliteit aan te pakken. 

Er zitten enorme haken en ogen aan. Neem als voorbeeld China. Daar registreert de camera overtredingen/criminaliteit. Aan de hand daarvan mogen je kinderen geen goede school bezoeken. 

Of neem het voorbeeld van deze topic, software dat voorspelt wie er misdaad gaat plegen. Je kunt er een camera op los laten. Dat de camera's met gezichtsherkenning hem gaan volgen. Zo betrap je hem meer op overtredingen en/of criminaliteit dan anderen waar de gezichtsherkenning niet voor wordt gebruikt. 

Arm zijn en van negroide afkomst zijn is al voldoende in de USA om een lijst te komen dat voorspelt dat je meer kans maakt om misdaad te plegen. 

Doordat ze aan de onderkant van de samenleving zitten kan het gebruik van dergelijke software als gevolg hebben dat je die armen aan de onderkant houdt.

Etc....

----------


## Revisor

*Privacyvoorvechters krijgen SyRI via rechter verboden

Data*

Omstreden fraudesysteem is volgens de rechtbank in strijd met mensenrechten. Toch is de privacywinst minder groot dan die lijkt.

Camil Driessen 5 februari 2020


Tijmen Wisman (links), voorzitter Platform Bescherming Burgerrechten, en op de achtergrond advocaat Anton Ekker na afloop van de uitspraak in zaak tegen SyRI. Foto Remko de Waal/ANP

Een historische uitspraak en duidelijke overwinning. Het vonnis van de Haagse rechtbank, die fraudeopsporingssysteem SyRI verbiedt, bereikte woensdag al snel Genve. Via een persbericht liet VN-rapporteur voor armoede en mensenrechten Philip Alston goedkeurend weten dat het een van de eerste keren is dat een rechtbank een digitaal controlesysteem verbiedt met een beroep op mensenrechten.

SyRI komt uit de koker van het ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid (SZW) en is ontworpen voor gemeenten om fraude met sociale voorzieningen op te sporen. Dat gebeurt door gegevens van burgers uit allerlei overheidsdatabases te koppelen. Via een algoritme komen vervolgens risicoprofielen en personen met een verhoogd risico op fraude naar boven. Onder meer de Sociale Verzekeringsbank, Belastingdienst en UWV zijn op SyRI aangesloten.

Zij wren althans aangesloten. Woensdag stelde de rechtbank namelijk dat SyRI in strijd is met privacyrechten die volgen uit het Europees Verdrag voor de Rechten van de Mens (EVRM). De wet die SyRI mogelijk maakt, is onverbindend verklaard.

SyRI dient volgens de rechtbank een legitiem doel, de bestrijding van fraude is cruciaal voor het draagvlak voor het sociale zekerheidsstelsel in Nederland. Het doel rechtvaardigt volgens de rechtbank zelfs inbreuk op privacyrechten, maar niet op de wijze waarop SyRI dat doet.

De rechters stellen dat oncontroleerbaar is hoe SyRI onder de motorkap werkt. Het fraudesysteem biedt daarnaast onvoldoende waarborgen voor burgers: zij kunnen niet nagaan of hun gegevens wel op de juiste gronden zijn verwerkt en weten niet of en wanneer zij via SyRI omhoog komen.

De rechtszaak tegen de Nederlandse staat vanwege SyRI was aanhangig gemaakt door een privacycoalitie. Onder aanvoering van het Nederlands Juristen Comit voor de Mensenrechten (NJCM) stapten acht partijen  waaronder Privacy First, Platform Bescherming Burgerrechten, vakbond FNV en schrijvers Tommy Wieringa en Maxim Februari (columnisten bij NRC)  naar de rechter om SyRI verboden te krijgen. Wij hebben vandaag op alle grote punten gelijk gekregen, stelde Tijmen Wisman van Platform Bescherming Burgerrechten. Hij sprak van een overwinning voor de rechtsbescherming van burgers in Nederland.

*Voldoende waarborgen*

Toch is de overwinning voor de privacycoalitie minder groot dan op het oog lijkt. Bart van der Sloot, privacy- en bigdatajurist van Tilburg University constateert: Zij wilden dat de complete SyRI-aanpak strijdig werd verklaard met het EVRM, maar dat doet de rechtbank niet. Die stelt dat juist zon systeem als SyRI in principe wel kan, maar dan omkleed met betere waarborgen. Dat ziet ook Marlies van Eck, docent bij eLAw aan de Universiteit Leiden en juridisch adviseur. Ik denk dat de rechtbank heel duidelijk maakt dat dit soort digitale opsporings- en profileringssystemen het omarmen waard kunnen zijn, mits er voldoende waarborgen aan hangen.

Binnen het EVRM zijn privacyinbreuken in het privleven gerechtvaardigd indien sprake is van een dwingende maatschappelijke behoefte. Tijdens de rechtszaak betoogden de eisers dat die behoefte ontbrak en er geen noodzaak was om zon zwaar instrument als SyRI in te zetten.

De rechtbank ziet dat anders en stelt dat fraudebestrijding een zwaarwegend genoeg doel is om inmenging in het privleven te rechtvaardigen. Fraude met sociale zekerheid in Nederland is volgens de rechters omvangrijk. De schade bedraagt jaarlijks honderden miljoenen, zo verwezen zij naar de bedragen die het ministerie noemde. Dit maakt dat er genoeg grond is om in het belang van het economische welzijn van Nederland maatregelen [zoals SyRI] te treffen.

In de praktijk was SyRI overigens geen succes. Slechts vijf gemeenten zetten het systeem in. Fraudes werden er niet mee opgespoord. De rechtszaak had dan ook een sterk principieel karakter. Naast het stoppen van SyRI was onze insteek evenzeer om een discussie op gang te brengen over de manier waarop de overheid met haar burgers omgaat in een digitaliserende samenleving, stelt Merel Hendrickx van NJCM.

In die dubbele opzet is de privacycoalitie duidelijk geslaagd. Wieringa en Februari werden woensdag door de rechtbank weliswaar niet-ontvankelijk verklaard, maar hun deelname aan de zaak leverde  net zoals de campagne bijvoorbaatverdacht.nl  veel (sociale) media-aandacht op. In 2013 passeerde SyRI de Tweede Kamer onopgemerkt als hamerstuk. Kamerleden blikten daar vorig jaar tegen NRC al met enige gne op terug. Inmiddels zijn Kamerleden veel alerter op dit type wetgeving en wordt kritisch uitgezien naar het aangekondigde Wetsvoorstel gegevensverwerking door samenwerkingsverbanden dat het koppelen van publieke en private data mogelijk moet maken.

*Enorme relevantie*

Privacyjurist Van der Sloot stelt dat de uitspraak van woensdag enorme relevantie heeft voor toekomstige wetten. De rechtbank heeft allerlei minimumvoorwaarden over bijvoorbeeld controle en transparantie aangegeven waar SyRI niet aan voldeed.

Onderzoeker Van Eck verwacht dat de overheid de uitspraak aangrijpt om vergelijkbare datawetgeving voortaan netjes te regelen. Bij SyRI is er van begin af aan voor gekozen om het zo ondoorzichtig mogelijk te maken. De rechter heeft duidelijk gemaakt dat het transparanter moet.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/02/05...boden-a3989471

----------


## Revisor

Interview Artikel 1

*Amnesty: Etnisch profilerende medewerkers van de Belastingdienst moeten worden gestraft*


Beeld dpa

Artikel 1 van de Grondwet is belangrijker dan een grotere pakkans, zegt mensenrechtenorganisatie Amnesty over het etnisch profileren door de Belastingdienst.

Hans Nauta 11 mei 2020, 15:27

Dat de Belastingdienst zich jarenlang schuldig heeft gemaakt aan etnisch profileren, mag niet onbestraft blijven, zegt Gerbrig Klos van Amnesty International. Elke ambtenaar kent Artikel 1 van de Grondwet. Discriminatie mag niet: je kunt niet de ene burger anders behandelen dan de andere vanwege zijn herkomst. De Belastingdienst geeft nu toe dat dit toch is gebeurd en dat ambtenaren dit zelfs hebben georganiseerd. Dat moet consequenties hebben voor de betrokkenen.

Trouw en RTL Nieuws onthulden maandag dat mensen met een dubbele nationaliteit voor een extra controle werden geselecteerd bij de aangifte van de inkomstenbelasting. Dit speelde tussen 2012 en 2015. Volgens de Belastingdienst betreft het ruim 11.000 mensen.

Data-analyse is voor de Belastingdienst een groeiend terrein. Op de website van de Belastingdienst staat dat de afdeling data & analytics aan slimme innovaties werkt die de maatschappij miljoenen opleveren. Aan de hand van data stelt deze afdeling risicomodellen op: welke groep moet extra grondig worden gecontroleerd? Een data scientist van de Belastingdienst vertelt dat het een kick geeft om de juiste dataselecties boven water te krijgen.

Als data scientist werk je hier met een ongekende hoeveelheid gegevens. Logisch, want heel Nederland is je klantenbestand. Alle data die er zijn, worden bij ons binnengebracht en ontsloten  zo noemen we het opwerken van ruwe data naar bruikbare gegevens. Echt, je zit hier boven op een datagoudmijn, zegt de data-expert, die eerder bij Marktplaats werkte. 

*De Toeslagenaffaire laat zien hoe meedogenloos de maatregelen waren*

Klos zegt als specialist etnisch profileren van Amnesty dat de Belastingdienst geen webshop is. Het gaat hier om mensenrechten, niet om de maximale opbrengst. In de Toeslagenaffaire zien we hoe meedogenloos de maatregelen waren tegen burgers en hoe diep zij in de financile problemen zijn gekomen. In dit dossier werd van duizenden ouders, onterecht of op basis van kleine foutjes, de kinderopvangtoeslag stopgezet en teruggevorderd. Veel gedupeerden hebben een dubbele nationaliteit.

Wat als deze zoekmethodes veel fraude onthullen? Is er dan geen maatschappelijk belang? Klos: Discriminatie treft niet alleen de mensen die direct geraakt worden, maar de hele gemeenschap. Het zorgt voor een gevoel van vervreemding, voor psychische problemen en voor een geschaad vertrouwen in de overheid. Artikel 1 van de Grondwet respecteren is veel belangrijker dan een grotere pakkans.

Amnesty houdt zich al jaren bezig met etnisch profileren door de politie en andere overheidsorganisaties. Het is verboden, zegt Klos. Als een politie-agent een auto aan de kant van de weg zet, alleen omdat er twee mensen van een bepaalde etniciteit in zitten, dan is dat discriminatie. Vaak wijzen functionarissen op hun ervaring of kennis uit het verleden. Maar dat zijn riskante redeneringen. Die ervaringen zijn ook gevoed door vooroordelen. 

*Vooroordelen versterken zichzelf*

Risicoprofielen ontstaan in toenemende mate geautomatiseerd. Computers doorzoeken grote databestanden en zoeken naar patronen. Daarbij wordt een algoritme gebruikt: een reeks instructies, zoals een recept in de keuken. Het gevaar is dat algoritmes van opsporingsinstanties niet neutraal zijn, maar vooringenomen. Als een bepaalde bevolkingsgroep extra scherp wordt gecontroleerd, zal dat leiden tot meer resultaten. Het systeem leert uit die resultaten dat deze groep meer fraude pleegt. Zo versterkt het vooroordeel zichzelf. 

Het etnisch profileren door de Belastingdienst doet denken aan een systeem dat de overheid gebruikte om uitkeringsfraude op te sporen. Hierbij werden databestanden gekoppeld en vergeleken. In februari bepaalde de rechtbank van Den Haag dat de overheid hiermee moet stoppen. Het zogeheten Systeem Risico Indicatie, oftewel SyRI, is niet transparant. De speciale VN-rapporteur voor extreme armoede en mensenrechten reageerde verheugd, omdat SyRI zich vooral richt op arme buurten en het systeem fundamentele burgerrechten schendt.

Amnesty pleitte eerder dit jaar in de Tweede Kamer voor een algoritmewaakhond. Klos: Een toezichthouder die de systemen begrijpt en erin kan duiken. Wat de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens doet is onvoldoende. Die onderzoekt of persoonsgegevens op de juiste wijze worden verwerkt. Het probleem van discriminatie blijft onderbelicht.


https://www.trouw.nl/economie/amnest...raft~ba29c278/

----------


## Revisor

Verarmde autochtone armoesukkels en allochtoontjes uit de oude arbeidersbuurten worden medogenloos aan allerlei ongrondwettelijke controlesystemen blootgesteld terwijl de rijke stinkerds en hun bedrijven de belastingdienst speciale afspraken maakt om nog minder belastingen te betalen. Dan heb ik het nog niet eens over hun lobbies die elke keer weer erin slagen om de politici naar nog gunstigere belastingwetgeving te bewegen.

Armoezaaiers uitknijpen, ookal is het onrechtmatig, en rijke stinkerds met de rode loper tegemoet treden. Het kan verkeren.

----------


## Revisor

*
**
Interview*

*Nationale Ombudsman ziet etnisch profileren in alle lagen van de overheid*

Reinier van Zutphen, Nationale Ombudsman Reinier van Zutphen, de Nationale Ombudsman, onderzoekt hoe de overheid omgaat met klachten over etnisch profileren. „De overheid moet zich van vooroordelen bewust zijn.”

Guus Valk & Titia Ketelaar

Zijn witte notitieboekje – opdruk: ‘Het Parool’ – ligt binnen handbereik. Reinier van Zutphen, de Nationale Ombudsman, draagt het tijdens de coronacrisis altijd met zich mee. Nu ligt het voor hem op tafel, in het hoofdkantoor in Den Haag. Hij noteert nauwgezet wat hij ziet, wat hij hoort, wat hij leest. Deze tijd, zegt Van Zutphen, onthult veel over de rijksoverheid. Zoals dat er de afgelopen coronamaanden opeens dingen wl kunnen, die daarvoor ook met hangen en wurgen niet mogelijk waren.

Hij zegt: „Neem het UWV. Van de ene op de andere dag kregen ze het voor elkaar ondernemers uit te betalen die in de problemen waren gekomen. Waarom kon dat niet in Groningen, waar we al vijf jaar bezig zijn aardbevingsschade te vergoeden? Terwijl de impact van de aardbevingen voor Groningers nog ernstiger is dan het coronavirus.”

Als dit maar geen tweede toeslagenaffaire wordt, zegt Van Zutphen ook. Want hoe gaat de overheid alles controleren? Kan een ondernemer boekhoudkundige documenten leveren? En zo niet: wordt hij dan als mogelijke fraudeur gezien? Zo ging het mis bij de toeslagen en zo dreigt het weer mis te gaan.

„We hebben al eerder grote groepen mensen als fraudeur aangewezen die het niet waren. Zo ruimhartig als het geld is gegeven, zo ruimhartig moet er achteraf worden beoordeeld. Er zullen vast een paar mensen zijn die de overheid pootje willen lichten, maar 99 procent niet.”

De overheid, zegt Van Zutphen, „geeft de burger nu veel vertrouwen. Rutte complimenteert hem ook nog eens. Het kn dus wel. Als je vertrouwen geeft, krijg je het terug. Als je bij controle achteraf opeens een heel andere houding aanneemt dan bij de toekenning, dan snapt niemand het meer.”
*
Wantrouwen tegen de burger*

In de vijf jaar dat Reinier van Zutphen de Nationale Ombudsman is, hamert hij telkens op het steeds brozere vertrouwen tussen overheid en burger. De eerste verwacht steeds meer van de tweede, maar geeft de burger vervolgens weinig ruimte iets zelf te regelen. Waar de overheid zich terugtrok, door digitalisering, decentralisatie of bezuinigingen, groeide het wantrouwen tegen de burger. De overheid leek er te zijn om de burger te controleren.

In zijn jaarverslag, dat deze donderdag naar de Tweede Kamer wordt gestuurd, staat dat opnieuw: „Een vergissing is snel gemaakt. De overheid is er dan om te helpen, niet om de problemen met straffen te verergeren.”

Dat jaarverslag zou eigenlijk in maart worden gepresenteerd, maar toen begon net de ‘intelligente lockdown’. Nu valt de publicatie samen met de week waarin de Belastingdienst toegeeft dat een tweede nationaliteit een officieel selectiecriterium was om te bepalen of er een verhoogde kans was op fraude. Zo werden 11.000 mensen extra gecontroleerd, omdat zij voldeden aan vijf criteria, waaronder een tweede nationaliteit. De Tweede Kamer wil een debat over etnisch profileren bij de Belastingdienst.
*
Onderzoek etnisch profileren*

Van Zutphen beaamt dat de kwestie doet denken aan de ‘institutionele vooringenomenheid’ bij de Belastingdienst, die de commissie-Donner vorig jaar bij de toeslagenaffaire constateerde. De Ombudsman, die in 2017 het probleem met de kinderopvangtoeslag al onder de aandacht bracht, zegt „nauwgezet” te volgen hoe het kabinet reageert. Maar wat hem betreft wordt er breder gekeken dan alleen daar. „Want als het bij de Belastingdienst gebeurt, gebeurt het dan ook bij de SVB, UWV en gemeenten?”

Etnisch profileren komt voor in alle lagen van de overheid, constateert Van Zutphen. „Het zit in systemen die achter de deur van een computercentrum gegevens uitspugen. Het gaat via algoritmen. Wat mij interesseert, is wat mensen daar vervolgens mee doen. Daarom zijn we ook begonnen met een onderzoek naar de manier waarop de overheid met klachten over etnisch profileren omgaat. Daar zou de institutionele vooringenomenheid zeker ook kunnen zitten. In korte tijd hebben we 150 tot 200 meldingen gekregen.”

*Waar komen klachten over etnisch profileren vooral vandaan?*
„Vooral de politie is regelmatig aan de beurt. Agenten zijn heel zichtbaar, zij schrijven op straat de bon uit. Een gezin dat over straat loopt en wordt aangehouden met de melding dat er in de wijk wordt ingebroken. Omdat meneer een raar geruit jasje en een pet op heeft. Ander voorbeeld: de politie hield een man met Thaise ouders aan en zei over zijn rijgedrag: ‘Dat doe je maar in Thailand.’ Volgens de politie was dat een neutrale opmerking, wij hebben het uitgezocht en geconstateerd dat hier profilering plaatsvond.”

*Zijn dat incidenten of duiden die voorvallen op structurele misstanden?*
„Die vooringenomenheid zit er bij veel mensen in. Iedereen barst van de vooronderstellingen en aannamen. Vaak is het ook praktisch, ik heb het ook bij de bakker of de buurman. Maar als je een overheidsfunctionaris bent, een rechter, politieman, aan het loket of bij de SVB werkt, dan moet je je van die vooroordelen bewust zijn. Ik geloof niet dat je ervan af kunt komen, je hebt ze. Maar je moet leren dat het bij je handelen in relatie tot de burger die op jou een beroep doet, geen rol mag spelen.”

Wat de Ombudsman vooral wil uitzoeken, is hoe er wordt omgegaan met een klacht. „Wat gebeurt er als je zegt: ‘Ik ben ten onrechte aangehouden omdat ik er op een bepaalde manier uitzie’? Wordt die klacht serieus genomen?”

Van Zutphen ziet wel verbetering. De politie werkt aan professionalisering van de klachtenbehandeling. Uitvoeringsinstanties nemen weer de telefoon op, in plaats van dat alles digitaal moet gaan. Zelfs bij de Belastingdienst signaleert hij „voortschrijdend inzicht”. Alleen wel altijd naar aanleiding van incidenten, en de kentering gaat langzaam.

Maar, zegt hij: „Ik blijf volhouden. Het enige wat ik heb is uithoudingsvermogen. En ik heb meer uithoudingsvermogen dan mensen denken.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/05/14/nationale-ombudsman-ziet-etnisch-profileren-in-alle-lagen-van-de-overheid-a3999711

----------


## Salvatio

Ik vind het heel opvallend en tevens veelzeggend dat weinig tot geen autochtone leden op dit topic reageren.

----------


## Revisor

> ...
> Waar ik voor waarschuw is dat wij Marokkanen moeten oppassen dat we als groep door al dit klimaat tot de absolute onderklasse gaan horen, dan wordt armoede etnisch gekleurd in Nederland. dat is feitelijk al zo in de grote steden. 
> ...


Tendayi Achiume, speciaal rapporteur van de VN:
...
”Nederland moet meer doen tegen de „sociaaleconomische kloof tussen raciale en etnische minderheden en etnische Nederlanders”.
...


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/07/23...oring-a4006832

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik vindt dit een tricky onderwerp. Maar ik wil er toch iets over zeggen.

Het is overduidelijk dat dit gebeurt. Op mijn laatste lange autorit zag ik dat de politie een auto staande had gehouden. Deze auto had een Oost Europees kenteken.

De vraag is of dit risico analyse of racisme is. Dit is niet altijd makkelijk te beantwoorden.

Want als je alleen allochtonen controleert, gaat automatisch hun misdaadcijfer omhoog en dat van de autochtonen omlaag, en dan wordt het deels een self-fulfilling prophecy.

Maar als er al selectie is, en het kan ook basis van andere criteria zijn, zoals het bezit van een dure auto bij een laag inkomen, dan ben je toch pas schuldig als het bewezen is?

Het vreemde aan de hele zaak bij de belastingdienst vind ik dat mensen toeslagen moesten terug betalen zonder dat bewezen was dat ze fraudeerden.

Dat is nog veel erger dan het etnisch profileren zelf.

----------


## Revisor

*‘Zwart? Dan rijdt de zelfrijdende auto jou eerder aan’*

Discriminerende algoritmes versterken de groeiende ongelijkheid in de samenleving, waarschuwt neuro-informaticus Sennay Ghebreab. Hij ondervond zelf hoe ongelijkheid in machines gebouwd zit: ‘De draaideur opende wel voor mijn witte collega’s, maar niet voor mij.’

Giselle Defares

04-06-2020 

Sennay Ghebreab Beeld door: Coco Olakunle

Het begon met een draaideur in 2005 op het Amsterdamse Science Parc, de werkplaats van neuro-informaticus Sennay Ghebreab. Die deur draaide open voor zijn collega’s, maar niet voor hem. Zij waren allemaal wit, hij is zwart. Hij vermoedde dat het algoritme van de draaideur hem, vanwege zijn donkere huidskleur, niet herkende als mens. Het incident prikkelde hem om te onderzoeken of algoritmes door mensen gecreerde ongelijkheid, zoals racisme, versterken.
*
Sennay Ghebreab (1973)*_ is neuro-informaticus aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam, hoofd Sociale Wetenschappen aan het Amsterdam University College en visiting fellow Diversiteit en Inclusie aan de Vrije Universiteit van Amsterdam. Naast zijn nevenactiviteiten voor de Stichtingen Boost en Civic is hij initiatiefnemer van het Civic AI Lab, een onderzoekslab in oprichting gericht op kunstmatige intelligentie. Vanwege de oorlog in Eritrea vluchtte hij in 1979 met zijn familie naar Nederland._

“Er worden steeds meer algoritmes gebruikt voor producten met sensoren”, zegt hij in een werkkamer op de derde verdieping van het Amsterdam University College. “Neem de zelfrijdende auto: als zwart persoon heb je mr kans om te worden aangereden door een zelfrijdende auto dan een niet-zwart persoon, omdat het systeem moeite heeft je als mens te herkennen. Of het incident met een zeepdispenser waarbij de lichtsensor in het apparaat donkere handen niet herkende. Steeds meer objecten krijgen ogen, een mening, en de mogelijkheid om een beslissing te nemen. En als die objecten aangestuurd worden door algoritmes die mogelijk discriminerend zijn, dan worden mensen ineens blootgesteld aan een arsenaal van objecten die hetzelfde soort gedrag vertonen.”

*“**Voorspellende algoritmes worden gebruikt om in te schatten of je een goede werknemer zult zijn*In onze informatiesamenleving zijn voorspellende algoritmes alomtegenwoordig, van banken en zorginstellingen tot de keuzesuggesties van Netflix of de navigatieservice TomTom. Een algoritme is geen geheimzinnige wiskundige formule, zegt Ghebreab. “Het is in essentie een set van regels of instructies die berekenbaar zijn. In een algoritme kun je met behulp van codes, iets stap voor stap uitvoeren, om een bepaald doel te bereiken.” Het concept van een algoritme in de wiskunde is geen recente uitvinding, maar heeft een rijke geschiedenis. “De etymologie van het woord algoritme is terug te leiden naar de Perzische wetenschapper en vader van de algebra uit de achtste eeuw, Mohammed ibn Moesa al-Chwarizmi. Algebra is een belangrijk element in het ontwikkelen van modellen in algoritmes.”

Ter illustratie verwijst Ghebreab naar de lopende rechtszaak rond het opsporingssysteem SyRI (niet te verwarren met spraakherkenningssysteem Siri). Het computersysteem werd afgelopen jaar in de relatief arme Rotterdamse wijken Hillesluis en Bloemhof stiekem gebruikt om mogelijke fraude met bijvoorbeeld uitkeringen en toeslagen te achterhalen. “Algoritmes wezen zo wijken aan met een verhoogde kans op fraude. De bewoners werden bij voorbaat gewantrouwd op basis van een rekenmodel. Zo vererger je sociale ongelijkheid.” De ingevoerde data in SyRI bevatten vooroordelen, en doordat het algoritme alleen een specifiek patroon herkent en geen context ziet, worden bewoners met een zwakke sociaaleconomische achtergrond of migratieachtergrond benadeeld.

*Vicieuze cirkel*

Hoe meer algoritmes worden toegepast in de samenleving en het bedrijfsleven, des te meer invloed voorgeprogrammeerde vooroordelen hebben op ons dagelijks leven. Met als gevolg dat meer incidenten voorkomen door vooringenomenheid van algoritmes. Voorspellende algoritmes worden ook gebruikt om in te schatten of je een goede werknemer zult zijn, een financile last voor een verzekeringsmaatschappij, en of je toegang zou moeten krijgen tot voortgezet onderwijs. “In Amsterdam ontstaat de verdeling van kinderen die van de basisschool naar de middelbare school gaan op basis van algoritmes.”

De schoolvoorkeuren van leerlingen worden gebruikt in een matching- en lotingsysteem. Leerlingen stellen een voorkeurslijst op, maar het systeem maakt bijvoorbeeld ook gebruik van voorrangsregels waarbij een leerling eerder wordt geplaatst op zijn of haar voorkeursschool indien het kind familie is van zittende leerlingen of omdat ze van een basisschool komen met een bepaald onderwijsconcept. “Het idee is dat leerlingen gelijk verdeeld worden, maar het kan onbedoeld leiden tot ongelijkheid en zelfs segregatie van scholen.”

*“**Als van bepaalde groepen geen data is ingevoerd, kan het systeem dat niet herkennen*

Algoritmes hebben zelf geen intenties, maar de makers die het ontwikkelen wl. De discriminatie en het racisme die sommigen proberen te bestrijden, kan zo onbewust toch in de algoritmes worden ingebakken. Dit komt volgens Ghebreab doordat data gebruikt worden die niet representatief zijn voor verschillende bevolkingsgroepen in de samenleving. Als van bepaalde groepen geen data is ingevoerd, kan het systeem dat niet herkennen: wat je niet invoert, kent het niet.

Andersom kan een maker door (bewust of onbewust) bepaalde data wel of niet in te voeren, het systeem sturen. “De Amsterdamse hoogleraar aan het Amsterdams Medisch Centrum, Bart Biemond, vraagt nu meer aandacht voor de sikkelcelziekte, die voornamelijk bij zwarte mensen voorkomt. Het is een groot probleem waar relatief gezien weinig onderzoeksfinanciering voor bestaat. Als je medische algoritmes ontwikkelt om een diagnose te stellen, maar bij de bouw van het algoritme data over zwarte mensen niet meeneemt, dan benvloed je de uitkomst. Je creert ongelijkheid in de gezondheidszorg.”

*Wie neemt verantwoordelijkheid?*

De dilemma’s die opduiken in onze algoritmische wereld ontstaan dus doordat computers het menselijk handelen steeds meer overnemen. Ghebreab is een voorstander van transparantie en verantwoordelijkheid in artificial intelligence (AI), ofwel kunstmatige intelligentie. “In AI heb je input, algoritmes en output. ‘Welke input wordt gekozen?’, ‘Hoe is de output nu gecreerd?’ ’Waarom wordt een bepaalde beslissing gemaakt?’ ‘Hoe heeft de boom van beslissingen geleid tot de uitkomst?’ Het is belangrijk te kunnen traceren waarom nu deze beslissing voor jou is genomen.” Het gaat er dus om dat makers en bedrijven AI creren die voor de burger transparant is. Het moet inzichtelijk worden waarom een op AI gebaseerd besluit is gevormd. Daarnaast dienen overheid en bedrijven verantwoordelijkheid te nemen voor de op AI gebaseerde keuzes.


Beeld door: Coco Olakunle

Burgers moeten volgens Ghebreab ook bewuster omgaan met hun persoonlijke data. “De basis van algoritmes is data. Zonder data kun je wel een algoritme maken, maar die kan nergens op acteren of van leren. Wij geven dagelijks zelf allemaal data weg en vrij. Dit doen we vrijwillig via sociale media, of on vrijwillig, als we ergens op straat lopen en we door een camera worden opgemerkt. Als je je daar als burger niet bewust van bent en op inspeelt – als je niet opvraagt wat er met je data gebeurt en hoe dat jou benvloedt – dan gaan overheid en bedrijven ermee aan de haal. De macht die burgers hebben, is veel groter dan ze zelf denken.”

----------


## Revisor

*Algoritmes hebben geen moraal*

Ghebreab wil technologische groei combineren met sociale inclusie. Dit kan wanneer activisten en mensen uit gemarginaliseerde groepen digitaal geletterd en gecijferd raken om zichzelf te beschermen tegen mogelijke onderdrukking en racisme door computersystemen. “Digitale geletterdheid is voor mij het om kunnen gaan met al bestaande digitale middelen (Excel-training op scholen, training met en inzicht in sociale media, red.). Digitale gecijferdheid zou je de volgende stap kunnen noemen, waarin je leert hoe algoritmes werken en hoe je ze kunt coderen. Het onderscheid is belangrijk want in het publieke domein wordt enkel de digitale geletterdheid gepromoot. Digitale gecijferdheid gaat om algoritmisch denken, doen en ontwikkelen.”
*
“**Algoritmes zijn zich niet bewust van de sociaalculturele context*
Abstracte concepten zoals eerlijkheid, privacy en ethiek hebben hun wortels in de filosofie. Maar algoritmes zijn zich niet bewust van de sociaalculturele context. Er zijn oplossingen in de AI nodig die rekening houden met dergelijke waarden. Ghebreab: “In de afgelopen vijf jaar zijn er verscheidene internationale onderzoeksgroepen bezig met de ontwikkeling van nieuwe meetmethoden die rekening houden met de diversiteit aan en ervaringen van mensen. In deze nieuwe algoritmische wereld zijn velen aan het nadenken over de vraag ‘wat is eerlijkheid?’” Ghebreab gesticuleert met zijn handen om zijn punt te benadrukken. “Door deze basale vraag zitten we eigenlijk opnieuw aan de tekentafel. En het zijn vooral de grote techbedrijven die aan het hoofd van deze tafel zitten.

Omdat zij vooral naar hun eigen verdienmodel kijken, is het belangrijk om deze vraag niet alleen bij bedrijven en de overheid neer te leggen, maar ook bij de burger, bij iedereen. Als de burger daarin niet mee wil veranderen, mee wil denken, mee wil ontwikkelen; dan blijft die een speelbal van grote bedrijven.”

*Het systeem voeden*

Hoe kunnen we algoritmes dan vr ons laten werken? “Ok, als we weten hoe algoritmes werken, waarop ze acteren, dan moeten we ze voeden met data die de burger verder helpen. Nu zijn het meestal overheidsinstanties die data verzamelen. Dat zijn gestructureerde data, demografische data, onderwijsdata, sensorische data. Dit gebeurt dus _top down_. Wat ontbreekt is een _bottum up push_ van data, ofwel de _community stories_. Dit zijn verhalen uit de samenleving die een heel ander perspectief geven op een onderwerp als integratie. Dit is een reden dat ik het Civic AI Lab opzet om vanuit de gemeenschap het systeem te voeden met verhalen die anders het systeem niet binnenkomen. Met deze verhalen kan het systeem andere perspectieven krijgen.”

_“__Steeds meer kwetsbare groepen worden benadeeld door algoritmes_
Sociale media worden door activisten ingezet als mechanisme om racisme en bestaande machtsstructuren te doorbreken. Het kan een effectief middel zijn, maar in Ghebreabs visie is de huidige werkwijze niet voldoende. “Als het erom gaat een inclusieve samenleving te creren, zie ik vaak dat bij minderheidsgroepen de perceptie bestaat: eerst het gevecht in het sociale domein voor vrijheid, gelijkheid en rechtvaardigheid; en als dat opgelost is, dan kunnen we andere problemen oppakken. Terwijl er nu parallelle werelden ontstaan zijn: de fysieke wereld en de digitale wereld. Dat is de boodschap die ik mee wil geven: de wereld is heel snel aan het veranderen en steeds meer kwetsbare groepen worden benadeeld door algoritmes. Omdat mensen meestal pas in actie komen als ze zelf worden getroffen, spoort het mensen hopelijk aan bewuster met hun data omgaan.”
*
Eerlijke algoritmes
*
Voordat algoritmes rekening kunnen houden met de diversiteit aan ervaringen van alle groepen in de samenleving, zijn er volgens Ghebreab nog flink wat verbeteringen nodig.


Als eerste moeten verborgen vooroordelen in historische data opgespoord en gecorrigeerd worden, en nieuwe data moeten voortaan representatief zijn voor lle bevolkingsgroepen.Ten tweede is het belangrijk dat makers, gebruikers en toezichthouders in alle opzichten divers zijn, dus ook in gender, achtergrond en kleur. De kennis over artificile intelligentie moet via het onderwijs vergroten.Verder moet de burger inzicht hebben in hoe een algoritme beslissingen neemt, en daar invloed op kunnen hebben.Tot slot moet de overheid de openheid, eerlijkheid en betrouwbaarheid van algoritmes waarborgen.

De neuro-informaticus wil dat burgers en online activisten data inzetten om de kans op racisme en discriminatie door machines bij de kern aan te pakken. “Als je discriminatie in Nederland wilt aanpakken, ga dan tactisch te werk.” Hij noemt als voorbeeld het recente wetenschappelijke onderzoek naar arbeidsmarktdiscriminatie. Uit het onderzoek kwam naar voren dat sollicitanten met een migratieachtergrond 40 procent minder kans hadden op een reactie van een mogelijke werkgever. “Door het bijhouden van sollicitaties, afwijzingen en discriminatie door overheidsinstellingen kon men discriminatie in kaart brengen, meten en in statistieken bijhouden. Dat werkt beter dan online activisme op sociale media die niet door data wordt ondersteund. Dus gebruik statistieken om dergelijke onderwerpen bloot te leggen. Of beter nog: ontwikkel algoritmes die dit voor je doen. Wat meetbaar is, moet je op tafel leggen.”

*“**Maak de strijd voor gelijkheid niet een emotionele strijd, maar een datagedreven strijd*
Hij voegt er gedecideerd aan toe: “Het gevaar is dat je jezelf verliest in de emotie, en dan ben je de speelbal van anderen. Maak de strijd voor gelijkheid niet een emotionele strijd, maar een datagedreven strijd.” In de komende periode richt Ghebreab zich op de oprichting van zijn AI onderzoekslab. “Iedereen kan participeren op de manier die hij of zij wil of kan. De missie is dan: ‘Hoe kunnen we algoritmes ontwikkelen om een eerlijkere wereld mogelijk te maken?’ Vanuit het oogpunt dat we in deze diverse samenleving de verschillen tussen mensen juist moeten omarmen en daarop moeten bouwen. Anders wordt het straks in de door techbedrijven geleide wereld een grote eenheidsworst. Allemaal mensen die hetzelfde denken en doen.”


https://www.oneworld.nl/lezen/discri...ou-eerder-aan/

----------


## Revisor

...
_
Wat is het interessantste dat u onlangs van een boek geleerd heeft?
_
Recent heb ik *Automating Inequality* gelezen van Virginia Eubanks. Dat gaat over de steeds groter wordende rol van algoritmen in het nemen van bestuurlijke beslissingen. Die gecomputeriseerde risicotaxaties treffen arme mensen harder: ze worden meer in de gaten gehouden en gestraft. Het boek *Algorithms of Oppression* van Safiya Umoja Noble gaat in op algoritmen n raciale categorien. Algoritmen gaan een cruciale rol spelen in de reproductie van sociale ongelijkheid. Dit is geen ver-van-ons-bed-show: denk aan de recente affaire bij de Belastingdienst, waarbij een tweede nationaliteit een risicocategorie vormde om mensen extra te controleren. Ongelijkheid en alledaags racisme zal nog minder expliciet zijn, nog minder tastbaar, zich nog meer verhullen en onzichtbaar worden. Probeer er dan nog maar een vinger achter te krijgen.
...

https://www.groene.nl/artikel/21-vra...-sinan-cankaya

----------


## Revisor

*Casper Albers*

*De Britse overheid liet examencijfers schatten door een algoritme, en maakte idiote menselijke keuzes*




25 augustus 2020

De scholen zijn weer geopend en het zal een speciaal jaar worden. Minister Slob opende het jaar in stijl: op de eerste schooldag kondigde hij een onderzoek aan naar de ventilatie op scholen  een onderzoek dat je ook had kunnen doen tijdens de zomervakantie. De voorzitter van de ondernemingsorganisatie voor de installatiebranche, de branche die geld verdient aan het advies om ventilatiesystemen te vervangen, leidt het onderzoek. In de wetenschap zijn scherpe regels over belangenverstrengeling, dat zouden ze in het publieke bestuur ook eens moeten proberen.

Ook het hoger onderwijs opent komende week weer zijn deuren. De eindexamens gingen niet door en alle eindexamenkandidaten zijn daarom geslaagd. Een klein percentage is daarmee ten onrechte geslaagd en zal waarschijnlijk over de bindendstudieadvieslat struikelen. Liever dat dan scholieren ten onrechte te laten zakken.

In het Verenigd Koninkrijk (zonder Schotland) hebben ze het een stuk slechter aangepakt. Aanmelding bij een Britse universiteit doe je voor het eindexamen en dan word je toegelaten op voorwaarde dat je bijvoorbeeld drie keer een A* haalt (A* is het hoogste cijfer dat je voor een vak kunt halen). Dure, prestigieuze universiteiten leggen de lat daarbij hoger dan andere universiteiten. Duizenden scholieren hadden zon conditionele toelating van hun universiteit naar keuze ontvangen. En toen gingen de examens niet door.

De overheid heeft voor elke scholier daarom de eindexamenresultaten geschat op basis van een algoritme. Door het zo te framen, dacht de overheid de schuld aan de computer te kunnen geven bij tegenvallende resultaten, maar dat algoritme wordt natuurlijk gevoed door menselijke keuzes. En die waren hier vrij idioot.

De eindexamenresultaten werden voorspeld op basis van drie ingredinten. Het model begon met de resultaten op een oefenexamen aan het begin van het schooljaar en een advies van de school. Daar zijn kanttekeningen bij te plaatsen, maar je moet iets bij gebrek aan beter. Het ging mis omdat ook gekeken werd naar de prestaties van de school in de afgelopen jaren.

Om zo goed mogelijk de schoolresultaten te voorspellen is dit een slimme aanpak. Om individuele resultaten te voorspellen niet. Stel, je hebt twee leerlingen, Achmed en Bloem, die op basis van hun proefexamen en schooladvies exact dezelfde score krijgen. Het algoritme bevoordeelt vervolgens Bloem omdat haar school in een wijk stond vol met rijke, hoogopgeleide ouders, en straft de kinderen op de school in de volksbuurt van Achmed.

Hier kwam (ruim van tevoren al) terecht een heleboel kritiek op en uiteindelijk besloot de Britse overheid om de cijfers aan te passen op alleen de individuele prestaties.

Hoewel ook in Nederland het egalitaire onderwijssysteem, van basisschool tot universiteit, steeds meer onder druk komt te staan, is het nog lang niet zo erg als bij de Britten. Slaag je voor het vwo (met het juiste vakkenpakket), dan ben je welkom aan de universiteit, ongeacht je cijferlijst. Niet alleen geef je zo laatbloeiers een betere kans, het scheelt ook veel gedoe bij pandemiesituaties.

Ik ben in ieder geval blij dat ik volgende week weer voor een brede, diverse groep studenten mijn college mag streamen.

*Casper Albers is hoogleraar statistiek aan de Rijksuniversiteit Groningen


*https://www.volkskrant.nl/wetenschap...uzes~bb7a9602/

----------


## Revisor

Veerlesillustraties

Datum: 29 september 2020

*Nederland: maak een einde aan gevaarlijke politie-experimenten met massasurveillance*

De Nederlandse politie moet een einde maken aan het gebruik van algoritmische systemen die leiden tot massasurveillance en etnisch profileren. Dat stelt Amnesty International in een vandaag verschenen rapport dat de mensenrechtenrisico’s van ‘predictive policing’ blootlegt.

Het rapport We Sense Trouble: Automated Discrimination and Mass Surveillance in Predictive Policing in the Netherlands beschrijft de gevaren van ‘predictive policing’, een werkwijze die steeds meer wordt gebruikt door de Nederlandse politie. De predictive policing-projecten, die de politie ‘proeftuinen’ noemt, gebruiken wiskundige modellen om het risico in te schatten dat door een bepaalde persoon of op een bepaalde locatie een strafbaar feit wordt gepleegd. De politie richt haar inzet vervolgens op de personen of locaties die aangemerkt worden als ‘hoog risico’.
*
Sensing-project in Roermond*

Een van deze voorbeelden is het Sensing-project in Roermond. Bij dit project probeert de politie mobiel banditisme in Roermond te voorkomen. De politie gebruikt de term ‘mobiel banditisme’ voor verschillende vermogensdelicten, zoals zakkenrollerij en winkeldiefstal. Volgens de politie zijn het vooral mensen uit Oost-Europese landen die zich hieraan schuldig maken. Bij het Sensing-project worden gegevens geregistreerd van alle voertuigen die in en om Roermond rijden.

‘Wat tot voor kort in sciencefiction-films te zien was, is werkelijkheid geworden voor miljoenen mensen in Nederland’, zegt Merel Koning, senior beleidsadviseur technologie en mensenrechten bij Amnesty International. ‘Dit predictive policing-project onderwerpt mensen aan massasurveillance. Dat is nooit gerechtvaardigd.’
*
Massasurveillance in Roermond*

Door het gebruik van camera’s en andere sensoren houdt de politie systematisch alle mensen in de gaten die in en rond Roermond rijden. En verzamelt informatie over voertuigen en bewegingspatronen. Deze gegevens worden vervolgens verwerkt in een algoritmisch model dat een ‘risicoscore’ berekent voor ieder voertuig. De politie gelooft dat dit informatie geeft over de kans dat bepaalde bestuurders en inzittenden in de stad zijn om een strafbaar feit te plegen.

Als een voertuig als ‘hoog risico’ wordt aangemerkt, probeert de politie om de auto staande te houden om de bestuurder en inzittenden te controleren. De Nederlandse wet beschermt mensen onvoldoende tegen dit soort willekeurige en discriminerende politiecontroles.

‘De inwoners van Roermond, en mensen die naar de stad reizen, worden eigenlijk gebruikt als proefkonijn in een experiment waarvoor ze geen toestemming hebben gegeven. Het Sensing-project leidt tot een schending van hun recht op privacy, databescherming en non-discriminatie’, zegt Merel Koning.
*
Vooroordelen en discriminerend*

Predictive policing-methodes worden vaak aangeprezen als ‘objectief’ en ‘neutraal’. Ook volgens de Nederlandse politie is het systeem neutraal en gebaseerd op objectieve criminaliteitscijfers. Dit klopt echter niet: vooroordelen en stereotypen benvloeden de modellen en algoritmes. En dat leidt tot discriminerende uitkomsten met hogere risicoscores voor bepaalde maatschappelijke bevolkingsgroepen, zoals in dit geval mensen uit Oost-Europa.
*
Oproep Amnesty International*

Het is duidelijk dat het Sensing-project discrimineert en is ontworpen om vooral mensen met een Oost-Europese nationaliteit te profileren en tot doelwit te maken. De Nederlandse autoriteiten moeten een einde maken aan het Sensing-project en vergelijkbare experimenten.

Amnesty International pleit voor een verplichte, bindende mensenrechtentoets voor het gebruik van predictive policing-technologien.


https://www.amnesty.nl/actueel/neder...sasurveillance

----------


## Revisor

*Nederland heeft een algoritmewaakhond nodig*

Privacy Ondanks de toeslagenaffaire blijft de overheid dubieuze algoritmes gebruiken, ziet Dagmar Oudshoorn. Tijd voor een toezichthouder.

*Dagmar Oudshoorn* is directeur van Amnesty International over algoritmes.

Auto’s schuiven aan richting het Designer Outlet Centre in Roermond. Marcel van Hoorn / ANP

Volhardende journalisten en Kamerleden hebben ervoor gezorgd dat onschuldige burgers die slachtoffer waren van de toeslagenaffaire van de Belastingdienst eindelijk gehoord werden. Begin dit jaar dwong een groep burgerrechtenactivisten via de rechter af dat de overheid moet stoppen met het omstreden gebruik van algoritmes om uitkeringsfraude op de sporen. We kunnen er als samenleving echter niet op vertrouwen dat journalisten, Kamerleden en activisten ons beschermen tegen de risico’s van het gebruik van algoritmes door de overheid. Daarom is het hoog tijd voor een algoritmewaakhond die de overheid controleert. 

Uit een nieuw onderzoek van Amnesty International blijkt dat de Nederlandse politie al meer dan anderhalf jaar Roermond onder massasurveillance heeft. Iedere autobeweging wordt minutieus vastgelegd, geanalyseerd en bewaard. Dat de meeste bestuurders van de auto’s niets met criminaliteit te maken hebben, lijkt de politie niet uit te maken. Door het verzamelen van al die gegevens worden op grote schaal de privacyrechten geschonden van inwoners van Roermond en bezoekers aan de stad.

Dit zogenaamde Sensing-project is onderdeel van een politieproject om zakkenrollers aan te pakken in een winkelcentrum in Roermond. Door massasurveillance worden veel gegevens verzameld die de politie gebruikt om voorspellingen te doen over deze vorm van criminaliteit. Op deze enorme hoeveelheid data, die de politie illegaal en zelfs met medeweten van het OM verzamelt, worden algoritmes losgelaten – sets van regels die conclusies trekken uit gegevens.

Deze leiden tot resultaten die bepalen of de politie wel of niet ingrijpt in een bepaalde situatie. Volgens de politie is deze vorm van optreden ‘objectief’ en ‘neutraal’, omdat het systeem is gebaseerd op ‘objectieve’ criminaliteitscijfers. Maar onder andere door de gekozen cijfers en het gebruik van algoritmes zijn de resultaten bij dit project discriminerend: vooral mensen uit Oost-Europa komen naar boven en hebben dus een grotere kans om door de politie te worden gecontroleerd. 

*Discriminerende uitkomsten*

Algoritmes lijken objectief, maar software is door mensen gemaakt en de systemen zijn afhankelijk van de gegevens die mensen erin stoppen. Die gegevens kunnen berusten op vooroordelen en dus kunnen de conclusies tot discriminatie leiden.

Als er altijd al veel politieaandacht was voor criminaliteit begaan door een bepaalde bevolkingsgroep, zal het algoritme op basis van die gegevens voorspellen dat deze groep zich in de toekomst ook schuldig zal maken aan criminaliteit: dat blijkt immers uit de gebruikte en vertekenende data. En dit kan weer leiden tot discriminerende uitkomsten voor bepaalde groepen, bijvoorbeeld in het geval van Roermond Oost-Europeanen.

Bij het project in Roermond speelt discriminatie ook een rol door het gebruik van nationaliteiten in risicoprofielen, net als bij de toeslagenaffaire van de Belastingdienst gebeurde. Dat is verboden. Maar niemand bij de politie, het Openbaar Ministerie of de gemeente Roermond greep in. Ook de toezichthouder (de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens) deed niets want deze putte uit n informatiebron met betrekking tot dit experiment: de politie zelf – en die bleef stil.
*
Mensenrechtentoets*

Het feit dat de politie onder het mom van ‘een experiment’ onze privacy op grote schaal heeft kunnen schenden, zegt veel over de politie en andere overheidsorganen die betrokken zijn bij het project, maar zegt nog meer over het gebrek aan heldere regels voor het gebruik van algoritmes. Dat overheden algoritmes kunnen misbruiken wanneer ze niet zijn gebonden aan heldere regels, weten we. Een goed voorbeeld hiervan is de toeslagenaffaire van de Belastingdienst.

Op dit moment weet niemand welke instanties algoritmes gebruiken en op welke manier, en of er sprake is van discriminatie of geautomatiseerd etnisch profileren. En dat is zorgwekkend. Daarom is het hoog tijd dat de Tweede Kamer in actie komt. Want iedereen is gebaat bij de bescherming van onze privacy.

Om massasurveillance en discriminatie met algoritmes te stoppen, moet het hele proces transparanter worden. Er moet een bindende mensenrechtentoets komen die instanties verplicht zijn uit te voeren voorafgaand en tijdens het gebruik van algoritmes. Voor geslaagd toezicht op het gebruik van algoritmes is het belangrijk dat een toezichthouder bij de data, de gebruikte risicoprofielen en algoritmes kan om er verder onderzoek naar te doen. Het Sensing-project in Roermond moet per direct worden gestaakt.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/10/14...nodig-a4016038

----------


## Revisor

*HRW: China gebruikt artificile intelligentie bij onderdrukking Oeigoeren*

_IPS_ . 11 december 2020



*China maakt gebruik van artificile intelligentie om moslims in de regio Xinjiang willekeurig op te pakken, zegt Human Rights Watch. Meer dan tweeduizend mensen werden zo opgesloten. De mensenrechtenorganisatie spreekt van geautomatiseerde repressie.
*
Het Chinese datasysteem Integrated Joint Operations Platform (IJOP) selecteert met behulp van artificile intelligentie mensen voor ondervraging en mogelijke opsluiting. China gebruikt het systeem in Xingjiang om Oeigoeren, een Turkssprekende moslimminderheid, te onderdrukken, zegt Human Rights Watch (HRW).
*
Tweeduizend gedetineerden*

Het was al bekend dat China allerlei data van de inwoners van Xingjiang verzamelt en opslaat. Het gaat onder meer om biometrische gegevens zoals DNA, vingerafdrukken en irisscans.

De mensenrechtenorganisatie zag nu een gelekte lijst met daarop namen van meer dan tweeduizend gedetineerden uit het district Aksu in Xingjiang. Het IJOP had de namen eerst geselecteerd als potentieel bedreigend.

Politiediensten gebruikten die automatische selectie vervolgens om mensen te ondervragen en naar heropvoedingskampen in Xinjiang te sturen, zegt HRW, dat spreekt van geautomatiseerde repressie.
*
Oproepen uit het buitenland*

Volgens Human Rights Watch selecteren de IJOP-algoritmen mensen op basis van gedrag dat perfect legaal is. Zo werd mevrouw T. vastgehouden omdat het IJOP-systeem haar had gemarkeerd vanwege banden met gevoelige landen. De vrouw had in maart 2017 vier telefoonoproepen ontvangen van een buitenlands nummer. De Aksu-lijst vermeldt van elk gesprek de exacte tijdsduur, tot op de seconde.

Met andere woorden, het IJOP-systeem is geprogrammeerd om bepaald gedrag te herkennen, oproepen naar een buitenlands nummer, waarbij de exacte duur van de oproepen wordt genoteerd.
*
Verplichte arbeid*

Human Rights Watch belde dat nummer en ontdekte dat het aan de zus van mevrouw T. toebehoorde. Die vertelde aan de organisatie dat haar zus door de politie was ondervraagd rond de datum die de Aksu-lijst als haar detentiedatum heeft geregistreerd. De politie had daarbij specifiek naar haar zus gevraagd omdat die in het buitenland woont. 
In China zitten naar schatting een miljoen Oeigoeren en andere moslims opgesloten.De zus heeft sindsdien geen rechtstreeks contact meer gehad met haar familie in Xinjiang. HRW vermoedt dat mevrouw T. is vrijgelaten uit het heropvoedingskamp. Via een tussenpersoon heeft haar zus vernomen dat ze nu in een fabriek werkt en alleen in het weekend naar huis mag. Ze vreest dat haar zus tegen haar wil in die fabriek werkt.

*Miljoen Oeigoeren opgesloten*

In China zitten naar schatting een miljoen Oeigoeren en andere moslims opgesloten. In haar World Report 2019 noemde de mensenrechtenorganisatie de repressie in het land de ergste sinds de bloedige onderdrukking van de protesten op het Tiananmenplein.

Sinds 2016 heeft de regionale regering van Xinjiang het repressieve beleid aangescherpt, inclusief beperking van reizen naar het buitenland en gedwongen terugkeer van jongeren die in het buitenland studeren.

Predictive policing-platforms zijn eigenlijk niet meer dan een pseudowetenschappelijk vijgenblad voor de Chinese regering om de enorme onderdrukking van Turkssprekende moslims te rechtvaardigen, zegt HRW-onderzoeker Maya Wang. De Chinese regering moet het IJOP onmiddellijk sluiten, alle verzamelde gegevens verwijderen en iedereen vrijlaten die willekeurig wordt vastgehouden in Xinjiang.


https://www.mo.be/nieuws/hrw-china-g...king-oeigoeren

----------


## duude

[video] Syrisch vluchtelingengezin geterroriseerd door buurman in Heerlen
Door Redactie - 16 dec 2020
Heerlen
In een video die is gepubliceerd door Muslim Rights Watch Nederland (MRWN) is te zien dat een gezin uit Syri in Heerlen wordt geterroriseerd door de buurman. Onderstaande beelden kunnen als heftig worden ervaren. UPDATE: de gemeente Heerlen en Politie zeggen in een verklaring het Syrische gezin en betrokkenen te ondersteunen en helpen Dit met als doel zo snel als mogelijk de rust en het veiligheidsgevoel terug te brengen binnen het gezin en in de buurt.




De vader van het vluchtelingengezin, dat inmiddels is ondergedoken in Belgi, verklaart dat hij reeds een aanvraag heeft ingediend voor een gepaste woning en nog in afwachting is van een reactie. Ondanks herhaaldelijke aangiftes tegen de buurman, die op beelden te zien is terwijl hij het huis van het gezin probeert binnen te dringen, en naar verluidt zelfs de dochter seksueel zou hebben gentimideerd, zouden er geen stappen zijn ondernomen tegen de man. De buren van de Syrische man beschuldigen hem juist van seksuele intimidatie en stalking, volgens De Limburger. Vooralsnog zijn daar geen beelden van verschenen.

Wel heeft de woningcorporatie Vincio Wonen, volgens MRWN een kort geding aangespannen om het Syrische gezin uit de woning te zetten. Update 17-12-2020  19:50 uur: de rechter oordeelde [LINK] dat voldoende aannemelijk is gemaakt dat het Syrische gezin voor overlast zorgde, maar ging niet mee in de eis om het gezin uit huis te plaatsen. Vinicio Wonen lijkt hier in aanloop naar deze escalatie van geweld haar zorgplicht te hebben verzaakt.- De politieke partij Denk heeft aangekondigd Kamervragen te zullen stellen.
 DutchTurks.nl

----------


## Revisor

*Big data*

* Een algoritme is niet neutraal, ook een overheidsalgoritme niet* 



Beeld Idris van Heffen 

Dat de overheid volop gebruikmaakt van algoritmes is bekend. Maar deugen de data wel die daarvoor worden gebruikt?

Kristel van Teeffelen30 maart 2021, 19:59

De wijk Groenewoud in Tilburg staat er wat betreft leefbaarheid niet goed op. Volgens de zogeheten Leefbaaro*meter van het ministerie van binnenlandse zaken scoort de buurt in het zuiden van de Brabantse stad een zwak. Vooral met de veiligheid is het er niet goed gesteld, maar het zijn ook de bewoners die de leefbaarheid volgens de barometer naar beneden trekken.

Die Leefbaarometer is een algoritme dat buurten in heel Nederland een score toewijst. Niet gewoon voor de lol, zodat iedereen kan zien hoe zijn eigen buurt op de kaart staat. Gemeenten gebruiken de computerberekening bijvoorbeeld om voor het ministerie te onderbouwen waarom ze in bepaalde buurten mensen voor woningen mogen weigeren die geen werk hebben, of die een strafblad hebben. Ook Tilburg doet op verschillende plekken in Groenewoud, zwaaiend met onder meer de zwak van de Leefbaaro*meter in de hand, een beroep op die zogeheten Wet bijzondere maatregelen grootstedelijke problematiek, beter bekend als de Rotterdamwet.

Daarmee is de Leefbarometer een van de vele algoritmes die de overheid de afgelopen jaren omarmde en waar burgers de gevolgen van merken. Wie niet aan de criteria voldoet, kan geen huis krijgen in Groenewoud en op andere plekken waar de Rotterdamwet wordt ingezet. Gemeenten gebruiken algoritmes om te bepalen wie er extra streng wordt benaderd omdat hij in het *risicoprofiel van een fraudeur past. En de politie bepaalt met computerberekeningen op welke wijk ze vanavond extra de aandacht zullen vestigen. 
*
Er zijn een hoop kanttekeningen te plaatsen*

Maar deugen die algoritmes wel? Er zijn volgens Gerwin van Schie, die aan de Universiteit van Utrecht onderzoek doet naar algoritmes bij de overheid, een hoop kanttekeningen te plaatsen. Zo is het volgens hem hoog tijd dat er meer aandacht komt voor de data die voor de berekeningen worden gebruikt en de vraag wat daar het gevolg van is. Daar wordt op dit moment bij de overheid nog heel naef mee omgegaan. Er is te weinig besef dat algoritmes een vertekend beeld van de werkelijkheid laten zien en dat het de ongelijkheid kan vergroten in de samenleving. 

Vooral bij het gebruik van gegevens over etniciteit wordt duidelijk waar de pijnpunten liggen. Neem weer diezelfde Leefbaaro*meter. Volgens het ministerie worden de scores voor een wijk bepaald op basis van honderd voornamelijk objectieve indicatoren, zoals het type woningen in de wijk, de voorzieningen en het aantal misdrijven. Die graadmeters zijn bepaald nadat uit uitvoerig statistisch onderzoek is gebleken dat ze een goede inschatting geven of een buurt als leefbaar wordt ervaren, staat op de site van de Leefbaarometer. 
* 
Achtergronden hebben *een negatieve invloed op de uitkomst van het algoritme* 

 Van Schie wijst op de indicator bewoners. Een buurt krijgt mede een score toebedeeld voor leefbaarheid op basis van de mensen die er wonen en waar die vandaan komen. Uit Suriname, Marokko of Turkije, bijvoorbeeld. Die achtergronden hebben *allemaal een negatieve invloed op de uitkomst van het algoritme. Autochtoon staat er niet tussen, blijkbaar is dat een factor die voor de score niet uitmaakt.

In de Leefbaarometer wordt iemands land van herkomst dus ingezet om een waardeoordeel te geven aan de leefomgeving. Van Schie vindt dat om verschillende redenen kwalijk. Het werkt stigmatiserend en discriminerend. Maar ook problematisch is dat de Leefbaarometer volgens hem teveel een meting van de werkelijkheid lijkt, terwijl dat het niet is. Het is een voorspelling van hoe leefbaar een bepaalde plek is. De Leefbaarometer is onder meer gebaseerd op onderzoeken onder bewoners naar de ervaren leefbaarheid in verschillende wijken. Dat is vervolgens verklaard met data. Zo is teruggerekend welke factoren invloed hebben en dat is gextrapoleerd naar alle wijken. 
Eigenlijk moet je ervan uitgaan dat ieder algoritme zo zijn beperkingen kent, zegt Christian Verhagen van Verdonck, Klooster & Associates. Hij adviseert verschillende overheden bij de inzet van computerberekeningen. Het is goed om te beseffen dat er altijd keuzes worden gemaakt in datasets en dat deze invloed hebben op de uitkomst van algoritmes. Kijk naar de politie die met allerlei data aan de slag gaat om te bepalen waar ze extra gaan surveilleren. In de systemen staan geregistreerde misdrijven, dat betekent niet dat die de werkelijkheid weergeven.

Nog een voorbeeld, opnieuw over etniciteit. Sommige algoritmes van de overheid maken gebruik van data van het Centraal Bureau voor de Statistiek (CBS). Dat gebeurt bijvoorbeeld bij het project Zicht op ondermijning, wat tot doel heeft patronen rond zaken als drugsproblematiek of misbruik van vastgoed voor gemeenten inzichtelijk te maken. Voor elke gemeente wordt bijvoorbeeld voorspeld hoe groot het risico is dat jongeren er in de drugscriminaliteit belanden. Verschillende factoren spelen daarbij een rol, waaronder opleiding en migratieachtergrond van bewoners.

----------


## Revisor

*De data van het CBS hebben algauw het stempel neutraal*

Het CBS is bij het project betrokken en levert een belangrijk deel van de data. De data van het statistiekbureau hebben algauw het stempel neutraal, terwijl ook die organisatie keuzes moet maken in de categorisering van gegevens. Dat wordt vooral duidelijk bij de indeling van mensen in westerse- en niet-westerse migratieachtergrond. Bij westers worden bijvoorbeeld mensen uit Japan en Indonesi meegeteld, terwijl Turken als enige Europeanen niet in deze categorie vallen.

Van Schie: Als je gaat nadenken waarom die indeling zo is, dan merk je al dat het niet neutraal is. Zou Indonesi als westers land worden gezien omdat het een Nederlandse kolonie is geweest? Suriname wordt dan wel weer gezien als niet-westers. Zou het te maken hebben met wat we cultureel westers noemen? Dan zou het weer onlogisch zijn om Japan bij het westen in te delen.

Zelf verklaart het CBS de indeling zo: Op grond van hun sociaal-economische en so*ciaal-culturele positie worden personen met een migratieachtergrond uit Indonesi en Japan tot de westerse migratieachtergrond gerekend. Het gaat vooral om mensen die in het voormalig Nederlands-Indi zijn geboren en werknemers van Japanse bedrijven met hun gezin.

Christian Verhagen ziet niet zozeer een probleem in deze categorisering. Je kunt het ermee eens zijn of niet, maar het CBS geeft dat heel transparant weer. De vraag is of iedereen zich bewust is van die indeling. Er bestaat over het algemeen een te sterk vertrouwen in wat de computer ons vertelt. Daarom is het belangrijk om te werken aan een gezond kritisch vermogen als het aankomt op de inzet algoritmes. Geef ambtenaren die met uitkomsten aan de slag gaan een soort bijsluiter, zorg dat ze weten welke keuzes er in de data zijn gemaakt en wat dat voor gevolgen heeft. 
*
Transparantie is ook voor burgers relevant*

En niet alleen voor ambtenaren moet dat duidelijk zijn. Transparantie over welke gegevens er gebruikt worden in algoritmes van de overheid en welke beperkingen of risicos daarin zitten, is ook voor burgers relevant, zegt Verhagen. Een vergelijkbare oproep deed de Nationaal Ombudsman eerder deze maand: overheid wees opener en communiceer duidelijker over de inzet van computerberekeningen.

Er bestaan hier en daar al wat initiatieven. Zo heeft de gemeente Amsterdam een database opgezet waarin burgers niet alleen kunnen zien welke algoritmes er in de stad worden gebruikt, maar ook uitleg vinden over de overwegingen om bepaalde data wel of niet te gebruiken. Het tegengaan van discriminatie krijgt daarin speciale aandacht. Zo wordt bij het algoritme om illegaal vakantieverhuur op te sporen, informatie over nationaliteit, burgerlijke staat en geboorteland niet meegenomen. De gemeente wil naar eigen zeggen zo voorkomen dat er een vertekend beeld of vooroordeel ontstaat over specifieke groepen.

Overigens is de database op dit moment nog verre van compleet. Er staan nu nog maar vijf algoritmes in. De gemeente zegt tot doel te hebben uiteindelijk zo compleet mogelijk te worden. Volgens Verhagen kan zon openbare database het gesprek aanjagen over de wenselijkheid van algoritmes en het gebruik van bepaalde gegevens. Er bestaan volgens hem terechte zorgen, al waarschuwt hij ook voor een te negatief beeld. Laten we algoritmes niet helemaal in het verdomhoekje zetten. Er bestaan hele waardevolle, goede voorbeelden. ABN Amro ontwikkelde bijvoorbeeld samen met de Universiteit van Amsterdam een algoritme dat patronen herkent die op mensenhandel kunnen duiden. Dat is een maatschappelijk zeer relevante toepassing. Ook kunnen algoritmes de vooringenomenheid bij organisaties volgens hem juist blootleggen. Beslissingen werden misschien eerst op basis van het onderbuikgevoel van medewerkers genomen, terwijl de computer duidelijk kan maken dat dat niet terecht is. 
*
Als je afkomst gaat gebruiken als voorspeller, dan heb je het 98 van de 100 keer mis* 

Ook Van Schie schiet niet alle overheids*algoritmes af, al vindt hij dat we wel een debat moeten voeren over de vraag of we bepaalde data zoals over etniciteit  berhaupt moeten gebruiken. Er kunnen correlaties zijn die samenhangen met afkomst, dat zal ik niet ontkennen. De vraag is of je die correlaties moet omzetten in stereo*typeringen die tegen mensen worden gebruikt. Kijk naar de populatie in de gevangenis. Van de totale Nederlandse populatie zit 0,4 procent in de gevangenis, van alle Marokkanen is dat 2 procent. Dan kun je twee dingen zeggen: er zitten dus vijf keer zoveel Marokkanen in de cel, dus kan dat een indicator zijn om te bepalen wie er grotere kans heeft het verkeerde pad op te gaan. Of je ziet het zo: 99,6 procent van de bevolking zit niet in de gevangenis en 98 procent van de Marokkaanse-Nederlanders niet. Als je afkomst toch gaat gebruiken als voorspeller, dan heb je het dus nog altijd 98 van de 100 keer mis. Is het aantal keren dat je het goed hebt het waard om de rest systematisch weg te zetten?

Bovendien roept het volgens hem vragen op over causaliteit. Dat Marokkaanse Nederlanders vaker voor een verkeerd pad kiezen in hun leven wordt nu vaak behandeld als een bewijs voor het feit dat jongeren met deze migratieachtergrond inherent crimineel zouden zijn. Je kunt je echter ook afvragen of dit een reflectie is van een samenleving die hen geen andere opties biedt. Er zijn de afgelopen jaren genoeg berichten geweest over uitzendbureaus die meewerken aan discriminerende verzoeken van klanten en over hoe lastig het is om een stageplek te vinden voor jongeren met een migratieachtergrond.

Van Schie staat zeker niet alleen in zijn kritiek. Al jaren wordt er gewaarschuwd voor discriminerende algoritmes. Inmiddels klinkt de roep om te stoppen met het meewegen van zoiets als etniciteit en geboorteland luider. Langzaamaan lijkt alle kritiek effect te hebben. Zo zegt het ministerie van binnenlandse zaken bezig te zijn met een nieuwe versie van de Leefbaarometer waarin etniciteit geen rol meer speelt. Datzelfde geldt voor het project Zicht op ondermijning en de voorspellingen over jonge aanwas in de drugscriminaliteit. Ook dat algoritme, waarin migratieachtergrond nu nog een factor is, wordt momenteel aangepast. 


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/een-...niet~bbc021d0/

----------


## Bart.NL

> Is het aantal keren dat je het goed hebt het waard om de rest systematisch weg te zetten?


Of eigenlijk beter geformuleerd: is datgene wat je ermee bereikt het wel waard om etnisch te profileren?

De maatschappelijke schade kan groot zijn als je mensen discrimineert. Maar de meeste mensen begrijpen ook dat bepaalde soorten criminaliteit door bepaalde groepen worden gedaan.

Dus als de meeste autodieven uit Oost-Europa komen dan heb je meer succes bij de bestrijding van deze criminaliteit als je met dat gegeven rekening houdt.

Je zou door middel van kunstmatige intelligentie kunnen selecteren, met dan als criterium: het meeste succes.

Dan wordt het objectiever. Nu kan het heel goed zijn dat een aantal politie agenten een hekel heeft aan zwarten of Marrokanen en dat dit hun gedrag benvloedt.

----------


## Revisor

> Of eigenlijk beter geformuleerd: is datgene wat je ermee bereikt het wel waard om etnisch te profileren?
> 
> De maatschappelijke schade kan groot zijn als je mensen discrimineert. Maar de meeste mensen begrijpen ook dat bepaalde soorten criminaliteit door bepaalde groepen worden gedaan.
> 
> Dus als de meeste autodieven uit Oost-Europa komen dan heb je meer succes bij de bestrijding van deze criminaliteit als je met dat gegeven rekening houdt.
> 
> Je zou door middel van kunstmatige intelligentie kunnen selecteren, met dan als criterium: het meeste succes.
> 
> Dan wordt het objectiever. Nu kan het heel goed zijn dat een aantal politie agenten een hekel heeft aan zwarten of Marrokanen en dat dit hun gedrag benvloedt.



Het probleem zit hem in dat je als verdachte wordt aangemerkt op grond van statistische gegevens die herleidt worden naar afkomst. Dat is in strijd met artikel 27 Sv. Een verdachte heeft plichten maar ook rechten, door deze ai en/of algoritmen worden de artificiele verdachte zijn rechten zoals omschreven in art. 28 Sv e.v.

De statistische gevens, en dan zeg ik nog niets over de kwaliteit en status van de statistieken, worden doorgetrokken naar afkomst om als verdachte aangemerkt te worden. Je afkomst is als criterium dan genoeg om als verdachte aangemerkt te worden. Totaal in strijd met art. 27 Sv.

En dan door die specifieke criteria wordt een bepaalde afkomst vaker als verdachte aangemerkt, waardoor ze meer gecontroleerd worden, controleer je ze meer dan vindt je ook meer verdachten. En die anderen die je niet controlleert vind je minder. Dan krijg je een soort naar de bodem toe gecentrifiguurde vicieuze self-fulfilling algoritme profecy 

Zo'n samenleving wil ik niet.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Het probleem zit hem in dat je als verdachte wordt aangemerkt op grond van statistische gegevens die herleidt worden naar afkomst. Zo'n samenleving wil ik niet.


Als een auto met een Oost-Europees kenteken wordt geselecteerd voor een controle zijn de inzittenden geen verdachte maar geselecteerd voor controle. Dat is een belangrijk verschil.

Ik wil ook geen samenleving waar criminelen vrij spel hebben.

Maar ook al ben je geen verdachte, als jij steeds opnieuw geselecteerd wordt voor een controle terwijl je niets verkeerds hebt gedaan, dan is dat een kwalijke zaak.

Dus als je dit al zou willen doen, dan moet er een goede reden voor zijn, en die reden moet objectief zijn, dus niet de agent heeft een hekel aan een bepaalde groep of een ongefundeerd vermoeden.

In de praktijk gebeurt dit gewoon en er kan er een goede reden voor zijn dus is het beter om er eerlijk over te zijn en de criteria objectiever te maken.

Daarnaast, vanwege de persoonlijke en maatschappelijke schade die ontstaat doordat mensen zich gediscrimineerd voelen, zou je het alleen moeten toepassen wanneer het echt nodig is.

----------


## Revisor

*Algoritmes gemeente Rotterdam kunnen leiden tot ‘vooringenomen uitkomsten’* 

 De algoritmes die de gemeente Rotterdam gebruikt om bijvoorbeeld uitkeringsfraude op te sporen kunnen leiden tot ‘vooringenomen uitkomsten’. Dit concludeert de Rekenkamer Rotterdam in een rapport dat donderdag verschijnt. Voorzitter Paul Hofstra legt uit wat er is misgegaan. 

Rik Kuiper 15 april 2021, 0:00 

 De skyline van Rotterdam vanuit de EuromastBeeld Arie Kievit 

*Bent u een nieuwe toeslagenaffaire op het spoor? Bij de Belastingdienst selecteerde een algoritme vooral mensen met een dubbele nationaliteit voor nader onderzoek.*

‘Zo erg is het in Rotterdam niet. Maar onze bevindingen vragen op z’n zachtst gezegd wel aandacht.’ 

*Ambtenaren beseffen nauwelijks dat er ethische risico’s zijn bij het gebruik van algoritmes, schrijft u. Dat is een stevige conclusie.*

‘Het beeld is inderdaad zorgelijk. Er kan veel misgaan waar het ethische principes als verantwoordelijkheid, transparantie en eerlijkheid betreft. Wat ons betreft moet er wel wat gebeuren.’ 
*
Over wat voor algoritmes hebben we het?*

‘Rotterdam gebruikt bijvoorbeeld een algoritme om uitkeringsfraude op te sporen. Dat algoritme berekent op basis van gegevens uit verschillende systemen wat het risico is dat iemand onterecht een uitkering ontvangt. Het algoritme geeft aan wie opnieuw aan een onderzoek onderworpen moet worden.’ 
*
Wat kan daarbij misgaan?*

‘Iedereen is zich ervan bewust dat het algoritme bepaalde kenmerken niet mag meenemen, zoals bijvoorbeeld afkomst of nationaliteit. Dat is in strijd met de wet. Maar ondertussen gebruikt het algoritme wel kenmerken die ‘meelopen’ met afkomst, zoals bijvoorbeeld laaggeletterdheid. Daardoor kunnen toch relatief veel mensen met een migratieachtergrond de klos zijn. Er kan daardoor een bepaalde vooringenomenheid in het systeem sluipen. En dat is een probleem.’ 
*
Dus net als in de toeslagenaffaire worden mensen feitelijk op basis van hun achtergrond geselecteerd voor nader onderzoek?*

‘Juist. En dat is in strijd met een ethisch principe: eerlijkheid. Dus dat moet anders.’ 
*
Wordt daar onvoldoende over nagedacht?*

‘Er wordt wel over nagedacht, maar niet naar gehandeld. Er zijn bijvoorbeeld plannen om een algoritmeregister aan te leggen, waarin alle algoritmes die de gemeente gebruikt worden vastgelegd, inclusief de bijbehorende risico’s en hoe daarmee moet worden omgegaan. Alleen is dat register er nog steeds niet. Ook werken de ambtenaren nog niet met De Ethische Data Assistent, een model dat teams helpt ethische problemen te herkennen in dataprojecten.’ 
*
Welke andere algoritmes gebruikt de gemeente Rotterdam?*

‘Dat zou uit zo’n register moeten blijken. Nu is het onduidelijk. Ook bij de gemeente zelf heeft niemand het overzicht.’ 
*
U kent geen enkel ander voorbeeld?*

‘Jawel. Ook bij de gemeentebelastingen worden algoritmes gebruikt. Maar dat hebben we niet nader onderzocht.’ 
*
In het rapport adviseert u om werk te maken van dat register van algoritmes. Ook moet iemand verantwoordelijk worden voor het ontwikkelen van algoritmes en het toezicht erop.*

‘Ja. We hebben zes aanbevelingen. Er moet vooral beter samengewerkt worden tussen de afdeling die het algoritme ontwikkelt en de afdeling die het gebruikt. Nu neemt niemand de verantwoordelijkheid. Ze wijzen soms naar elkaar als het fout dreigt te gaan.’ 
*
Het college van burgemeester en wethouders heeft al laten weten alle adviezen over te nemen.*

‘Klopt. En dat gebeurt echt niet bij al onze rapporten.’ 
*
Hebben andere steden hun algoritmes beter op orde?*

‘Rotterdam loopt in Nederland voorop bij het gebruik van algoritmes. Andere grote steden zullen ze ook wel gebruiken. En die lopen vermoedelijk tegen dezelfde problemen aan. Ik denk dat ze daar zeker wat hebben aan onze aanbevelingen.’


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...sten~bb8cfe62/

----------


## Revisor

*Burger beter beschermen tegen computer says no*

De Europese Unie gaat voorspellende algoritmen in de publieke ruimte beperken. Maar de voorstellen daartoe blijken te vaag. Criminoloog Marc Schuilenburg in een nieuwe Veiligheidscolumn.
Slimme camera's, hier tijdelijk opgesteld op het Amsterdamse Museumplein, worden ingezet om demonstraties te signaleren. Foto Evert Elzinga / ANP

De Europese Unie gaat de digitale teugels strakker aantrekken voor de toepassing van _artificial intelligence_ (AI) in voorspellende systemen. Dat blijkt uit het 81 paginas dikke voorstel _Regulation on a European Approach for Artificial Intelligence_ dat deze week uitlekte en online is te lezen via Politico.

Hierin stelt de EU dat voorspellen met algoritmen en AI veel voordelen biedt op gebieden als gezondheidszorg, onderwijs en veiligheid. Die systemen brengen ook de nodige risicos met zich mee en kunnen slecht uitpakken voor burgers. De impact ervan moet daarom aan banden worden gelegd. Zo gaat de EU strenge voorwaarden stellen aan het gebruik van algoritmen en AI. Diverse toepassingen van voorspellende systemen worden zelfs verboden. 
*
Volop gebruik*

De EU heeft een classificatie gemaakt van, wat ze noemt, hoog risico-AI-systemen (Annex II). Het gaat onder meer om systemen die worden gebruikt door de politie (systems for predicting the occurrence of crimes) en de rechterlijke macht (systems to assist judges at court). Ook in Nederland wordt de laatste jaren volop gebruikgemaakt van deze systemen. Zo loopt de Nationale Politie voorop met het landelijke Criminaliteits Anticipatie Systeem om te voorspellen in welke wijken de grootste kans op criminaliteit is. De Reclassering past het risicotaxatie-instrument OxRec toe dat een waarschijnlijkheidsscore uitdrukt in percentages van het risico op recidive van een delinquent. Tegelijk experimenteert het ministerie van Justitie in woonwijken met slimme lantaarnpalen, die helpen om inbraken te voorspellen en te voorkomen, maar ook om verdachte personen op te pakken en het veiligheidsgevoel in de buurt te vergroten. En in _smart cities_, zoals in Eindhoven, verzamelen techbedrijven grote hoeveelheden persoonlijke gegevens van burgers om de sfeer in de publieke ruimte aan te passen. Doel is de agressie te verminderen en het veiligheidsgevoel te verbeteren.
*
Weinig bewijs*

Er is veel kritiek op deze systemen. Zo bestaat weinig bewijs dat ze tot betere uitkomsten leiden. Uit onderzoek naar _predictive policing_ komt geen hard bewijs naar voren om te staven dat het voorspellen van criminaliteit door de politie k daadwerkelijk werkt. Waar de ene evaluatie claimt dat hierdoor criminaliteit afneemt, laat een andere evaluatie geen enkel aantoonbaar effect zien. Bovendien kan het gebruik van statische factoren als nationaliteit of buurt in voorspellende systemen leiden tot etnisch profileren en discriminatie. Ook kunnen vuile data  onrechtmatig verkregen of onjuiste data  niet of nauwelijks uit voorspellende data-analyses worden verwijderd, wat betekent dat wanneer vuile data in de analyses zitten, de uitkomsten ook vervuild raken. Tot slot dreigt de menselijke maat uit het systeem te verdwijnen. Hoewel zelflerende algoritmen in voorspellingssystemen de suggestie wekken dat het besluitvormingsproces constant in beweging is, zal in de praktijk het tegenovergestelde gebeuren. De vrije beslissingsruimte van rechters en politieagenten wordt kleiner of dreigt zelfs helemaal te verdwijnen.
*
Verbieden of begrenzen*

Om burgers beter te beschermen tegen de risicos van hoog-risico-AI-systemen wil de EU de volgende toepassingen volledig verbieden of waar nodig begrenzen:

- AI-systemen (indiscriminate surveillance) voor het monitoren en tracken van willekeurige personen in de publieke ruimte;
- AI-systemen voor het maken van sociale kredietscores, waarbij iemands betrouwbaarheid wordt beoordeeld op basis van gedrag of voorspelde persoonlijkheidskenmerken;
- het gebruik van biometrische identificatiesystemen in de publieke ruimte, waaronder gezichtsherkenning.

Ook stelt de EU dat burgers een melding moeten krijgen wanneer ze in contact komen met een hoog-risico-AI-systeem, tenzij dit duidelijk is uit de omstandigheden of gebruikscontext. Bovendien moet beter toezicht komen op algoritmen en AI, inclusief systemen die een directe bedreiging vormen voor onze veiligheid, zoals zelfrijdende autos, en systemen die worden gebruikt voor rechterlijke beslissingen. Dat toezicht ontbreekt nu, concludeert de EU.
*
Nog te vaag*

Deze ambities van de EU zijn prijzenswaardig. Op verschillende punten is het voorstel uit Brussel alleen wel nog te vaag. Zo wordt een uitzondering gemaakt voor biometrische systemen in de publieke ruimte die serious crime bestrijden. Wat onder deze vorm van criminaliteit wordt verstaan, is onduidelijk. Wel is evident dat de Europese plannen grote gevolgen hebben voor de Nederlandse praktijk. Niet alleen worden in Nederland talloze hoog-risico-AI-systemen gebruikt - van de rechterlijke macht tot de Nationale Politie -, maar ook bezit men op nationaal niveau onvoldoende kennis en capaciteit om alles in goede banen te leiden.

Er is te weinig expertise over voorspellende systemen, over hoe die met elkaar zijn verbonden, over aan welke ethische waarden ze moeten voldoen. Zo concludeerde de Rekenkamer Rotterdam deze week dat ambtenaren nauwelijks beseffen dat ethische risicos kleven aan het gebruik van algoritmes, zoals wanneer die worden aangewend om uitkeringsfraude op te sporen.

De Nederlandse overheid moet dit _nu_  gaan organiseren. De impact van technologie is niet alleen een maatschappelijk probleem, maar volgens de EU ook een politiek probleem.

_De Veiligheidscolumn wordt geschreven door deskundigen uit de wereld van handhaving, politie en wetenschap. Marc Schuilenburg doceert aan de afdeling strafrecht en criminologie van de Vrije Universiteit Amsterdam. Zijn nieuwste boek is_ _Hysterie. Een cultuurdiagnose_ (2019).


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/04/16...ys-no-a4040077

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Zo loopt de Nationale Politie voorop met het landelijke Criminaliteits Anticipatie Systeem om te voorspellen in welke wijken de grootste kans op criminaliteit is.


Uitstekend..goede en noodzakelijke ontwikkeling. Hoe meer controle hoe beter.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Is er ook al een programma om daders van graffiti in beeld te brengen en op te laten draaien voor alle schade. Dat is namelijk ook een cultureel kankergezwel. Heel het land verpauperd met die rotzooi .

----------


## Hawa

> Is er ook al een programma om daders van graffiti in beeld te brengen en op te laten draaien voor alle schade. Dat is namelijk ook een cultureel kankergezwel. Heel het land verpauperd met die rotzooi .


Ik reageer niet op Rob maar op Revisor. Met zijn oeverloze lappen met tekst. Het lijkt wel het communistisch manifest. Het oplappen van aannames. Maar ik heb liever dat die Revisor zijn eigen mening nu eens stelt. Wij leze die shit en hij lapt er niks aan vast. Lekker makkelijk. Hij denkt dat wij onwetenden zijn,die opgevoed worden in tekst. De meerderheid leest niet eens lappen met tekst. De meerderheid leest een tekst en reageer hier op. Altijd het zelfde met Revisor. Zeg je mening een keer. Hoe de vork in de steel hangt. Als je het niet weet doe dan een tekst erbij voor je aanname. Ja, de wereld is gewoon bizar. Maar zo bizar, met oeverloos teksten achter elkaar gaan plaatsen, verander jezelf en wees een keer open mond. Zonder geklooi met je mededelen in je rampkoers scenarios. En je bent nog lang niet Paul Verhoeven, of Poe,,je bent iemand die met teksten zwaait, Koran teksten kan dus ook..serieus? Zeker.....maar mijn kop staat er niet naar...klip en klaar beter een garnaal of een vis of een merel zonder nest of die mens aan het roer die snapt dus alles wel wel maar ook geen enen mallemoer..Wees kalm en wees altijd blij omdat wij dus leven met zijn allen op een rij, niet die een of die ander,eerst die ander dan ben jij. 
Fijne dag,gezegende ramadan en was je handen en die anderhalf meter, niet voor niks de basis regels,volgen, die eerste stap, in de week veranderingen, samengevat in punten zes dus Doeiiiiiiii

----------


## Revisor

*Interview*

*Volgens deze techniekfilosofe was de toeslagenaffaire het topje van de ijsberg: ‘De techniek was niet objectief’*


Hoogleraar techniekfilosofie Sabine Roeser: ‘De technologische keuzes die je maakt horen deel uit te maken van een idee welke maatschappij je wilt’.Beeld Inge van Mill 

Eerlijk, objectief en efficint: zo zou automatisering moeten werken. Was het maar zo, zegt hoogleraar techniekfilosofie Sabine Roeser. Ze denkt dat de toeslagenaffaire het topje van de ijsberg is. 

Lodewijk Dros 25 juni 2021, 12:28 

In de toeslagenaffaire gaat veel aandacht uit naar twee kanten van de zaak: de slachtoffers die gemangeld zijn door regels en de uitvoerders die stug vasthielden aan de handhaving daarvan. De techniek zelf komt minder in beeld. En dat, zegt Sabine Roeser, is een gemis. De waarden die daarin verpakt zitten, verdienen juist alle aandacht, zegt de Delftse hoogleraar ethiek van de techniek.

“In mijn werk onderscheid ik de technocratische en de populistische valkuil. In het eerste geval draait alles om cijfers die als objectief worden beschouwd. In het tweede alleen om wat het publiek al dan niet wil.”

Dat objectieve is op het eerste gezicht zo gek niet, zou je zeggen. Je creert een computerprogramma, voert daar de juiste gegevens in en er komt een objectieve weging uit voort. “Was het maar waar!”, reageert Roeser. “Er zitten _biases_ (vooroordelen, red.) in, die het geautomatiseerde systeem juist versterkt. Wat statistisch gezien waarschijnlijk is, hoeft zich niet te herhalen in de toekomst en zegt weinig over individuen. Bovendien houd je het systeem in stand, terwijl je juist zaken zou moeten veranderen. Belangrijke morele vraagstukken zoals rechtvaardigheid worden niet meegenomen.” 
*
Objectief imago van techniek*

Dat het systeem achter de toeslagenaffaire zo lang heeft kunnen draaien, hangt samen met het objectieve imago van techniek. Daardoor is vergeten, zegt Roeser, dat je menselijke controle nodig hebt. “Als je lik-op-stukbeleid uitbesteedt aan een geautomatiseerd systeem, krijg je problemen. Dat je dataverwerking delegeert aan AI (kunstmatige intelligentie) is prima, als er maar een toetsing door een mens is, die kan kijken: klpt dit nog wel? Die had kunnen zien dat hier racistische factoren in zaten. Is je achternaam van buitenlandse herkomst, heb je een dubbele nationaliteit en doe je een beroep op kindertoeslag, dan ben je al verdacht. Deze techniek was niet objectief.” Bij de introductie van nieuwe technieken, ziet Roeser dan ook vaak een herhaling van zetten. “Alle technologien hebben ethische dimensies, maar daar is vaak geen oog voor. Neem alleen al de zeshonderd verkeersdoden per jaar door het gebruik van auto’s, dat is ethisch problematisch. Van nieuwe technologie denken voorstanders vaak dat die schoon is, geen slachtoffers maakt. Over de morele aspecten ervan wordt doorgaans niet meteen nagedacht. Bij AI breekt dat besef nu breder door: h, er zit een ethische dimensie aan.”

 Sabine Roeser: ‘Toen ik hier begon, vroegen mensen vaak: wat heeft ethiek nou met techniek te maken? Dat hoef je nu aan niemand meer uit te leggen.’ Beeld Inge van Mill 

Is die naeve, positieve houding jegens techniek niet kenmerkend voor techniekspecialisten, zoals aan de Technische Universiteit Delft? Roeser: “Toen ik daar twintig jaar geleden begon, had de TU een kleine filosofievakgroep. Mensen zeiden vaak: wat heeft ethiek nou met techniek te maken? Dat hoef je nu aan niemand meer uit te leggen. Maar die technocratische benadering is nog altijd hardnekkig. De specialisten hebben het uitgerekend, hoor je dan, de kans dat het fout gaat is tien tot de min-zoveelste macht. Dan laten wij in ons onderwijs en onderzoek zien dat er ook morele overwegingen een rol horen te spelen.” 

*Populistische valkuil*

Een rode draad in Roesers onderzoek is het belang van emoties. En dan niet om die te demonteren en uit te leggen dat ze heus niet gegrond zijn. Roeser wil emoties niet uit- maar inschakelen. “Gevoelens verzieken een redelijke afweging van belangen niet – dat is wat technocraten denken – maar kunnen er een belangrijk uitgangspunt bij vormen.” Dat inzicht is volgens haar k een uitweg uit de populistische valkuil. “Emoties zijn geen irrationele onderbuikgevoelens, maar wijzen vaak op belangrijke morele aspecten. Bij doorvragen komen de onderliggende waarden aan het licht. Die moet je benutten bij het nemen van beslissingen.”

Bij de techniek die in de toeslagenaffaire een rol speelt, is verzuimd naar die ingebouwde waarden te kijken, stelt Roeser. En het is de enige techniek niet die daar mank aan gaat. Dus dient er bij ambtenaren iets te verbeteren aan het besef dat technische systemen ethisch geladen zijn. De vraag is hoe je die erin krijgt, bij zowel ingenieurs als beleidsmakers, maar daaraan wordt gewerkt, zegt Roeser. “Er lopen bij de Nederlandse technische universiteiten tientallen filosofen rond, in Delft zo’n 25 docenten, hoofddocenten en hoogleraren en evenveel promovendi en postdocs. Dat werpt zijn vruchten af. De EU heeft net nieuwe regels aangenomen voor het gebruik van AI. Die zijn mede door Delftse filosofen ontwikkeld.”

Dat stemt Roeser optimistisch. Ze ziet een belangrijke rol weggelegd voor de wijsbegeerte bij het nadenken over goed en kwaad. Dat kun je niet overlaten aan de empirische wetenschap. De normatieve vragen beantwoord je niet met een opiniepeiling of een berekening. “In een neoliberale context wordt de vraag naar het juiste handelen vaak door een kosten-batenanalyse beantwoord. Voor een extra ingewikkeld probleem gebruiken ze een AI-systeem. De moraalfilosofie is er om erop te wijzen dat zo’n systeem niet waardeneutraal is. Bij de toeslagenaffaire was hl efficint een probleem opgelost, maar duizenden mensen is onrecht aangedaan.”

Het klinkt cynisch, maar is dat niet de prijs voor techniek? De auto kost honderden doden per jaar. Het toeslagensysteem mangelt zijn duizenden gedupeerden. Roeser: “Dat is inderdaad erg cynisch. In Zweden accepteren ze dat aantal verkeersdoden niet meer. Dat hoeft dus helemaal niet. Laten we de ambities wat aanscherpen.” 
*
Wat is een mensenleven waard?*

Hoe dat in de praktijk werkt, legt Roeser aan beginnende studenten zo uit: “Ik laat ze een kosten-batenanalyse maken, met twee verzekeringstabellen. Daarin staat wat een mensenleven waard is. De uitkomsten waar de studenten mee komen, verschillen steeds, afhankelijk van het bedrag waarmee ze gewerkt hebben. Het idee is vaak dat je gewoon zo mag rekenen ‘want die verzekeringsmaatschappijen zullen dat wel weten’. Met deze opdracht help ik de studenten in te zien dat dat problematisch is, zowel methodologisch als moreel.”

“We hebben allemaal de intutie dat je een mens niet in cijfers kunt vangen, maar we zijn er zo aan gewend dat het normaal is gaan lijken.”

Beleidsmakers die AI-systemen gebruiken zouden hier kritisch naar moeten kijken, betoogt Roeser. “Ze besteden keuzes uit aan AI. De machine draait en de uitkomsten worden vaak geaccepteerd omdat een dergelijk systeem kwantitatief te werk gaat. Dat wekt de indruk eerlijk en objectief te zijn.”

“Volgens de modelleurs van informatiesystemen is het _garbage in, garbage out_: rommel erin, rommel eruit. Als je er slechte data in stopt, dan is de uitkomst troep. Ik zeg: _moral garbage in, moral garbage out_. De veronderstelling dat je een mensenleven kunt vatten in data, is simplistisch. Dan krijg je morele problemen met de uitkomst. Soms is kwantificatie onvermijdelijk, maar we moeten ons altijd blijven realiseren dat er moreel geladen veronderstellingen in zitten, die je voortdurend moet blijven evalueren. De keuzes die je maakt bij het inrichten van AI horen deel uit te maken van een overkoepelende deliberatie over welke maatschappij je wilt.” 
*
Ethici erbij betrekken*

Bij het creren van technologie zouden van meet af aan ethici betrokken moeten worden, zegt Roeser. “De Nederlandse techniekfilosofen werken mee aan verantwoorde innovaties, zoals in de energietransitie en de robotica.” Er zijn ook slechte voorbeelden, dan fungeert een ethicus als _window dressing_. “Bij Google vlogen sommigen eruit toen ze te kritisch werden.”

Zonder zorgen is Roeser dus niet en er kunnen nog heel wat lijken uit de kast vallen. Want er moeten veel meer systemen draaien die zogenaamd neutraal en objectief en efficint functioneren. “Bij de overheid hebben we het gezien. Bij geautomatiseerde recruitment systemen zijn er ook genoeg voorbeelden van biases.” 
Waar denkt Roeser dat het volgende probleem opdoemt? “Mag ik die vraag omkeren? Wordt AI wel eens ingezet zonder dat dit gevaar dreigt?”

Is de toeslagenaffaire dan het topje van de ijsberg? Ja, beaamt Roeser. “Het komt vaak voor. Laten we dus kritisch naar deze systemen kijken. Die moeten ons ondersteunen en geen eigen leven gaan leiden. Dat vraagt om een waardebewust ontwerp, met een helder omschreven rol voor menselijke toetsing.”


https://www.trouw.nl/religie-filosof...tief~b0593d7f/

----------


## Revisor

*Opinie: Stop algoritmen van overheid die tot discriminatie en uitsluiting leiden* 

Uitvoeringsdiensten gebruiken talloze zwarte lijsten met potentile fraudeurs. Dat kan leiden tot (indirecte) etnische profilering en nieuwe dramas, na de toeslagenaffaire. 

Nani Jansen Reventlow15 juli 2021, 15:14 

 
Gedupeerde ouders van de toeslagenaffaire protesteren bij het Catshuis. Beeld ANP 

Wie denkt dat alle ellende achter de rug is als de 46 duizend claims in de toeslagenaffaire eindelijk afgehandeld zijn, vergist zich. Want daarnaast spelen er ook belangrijke structurele problemen, die opnieuw tot misstanden kunnen leiden. Zo hebben uitvoeringsinstanties van de Nederlandse overheid meer dan tweehonderd zwarte lijsten met (vermeende) potentile fraudeurs in gebruik, die, als we niet oppassen, binnenkort met behulp van technologie nog zwaarder kunnen worden ingezet. Want als na de Tweede Kamer ook de Eerste Kamer de Wet gegevensverwerking door samenwerkingsverbanden oftewel Super-SyRI aanneemt, mogen gegevens niet alleen worden gedeeld tussen overheidsdiensten, maar ook tussen overheid en private partijen. Daarmee zou een nachtmerrie  la Big Brother werkelijkheid worden. 

De senaat heeft onlangs advies aangevraagd bij de Raad van State, hoe het staat met risicos voor de grondrechten van burgers. Een terechte zorg, gelet op de voorgeschiedenis. Super-SyRI is de beoogde opvolger van het Systeem Risico Indicatie (SyRI), waarvan de rechter vorig jaar oordeelde dat het in strijd is met het recht op privacy. Bedoeld om preventief fraude op te sporen, werd een algoritme losgelaten op persoonsgegevensbestanden van verschillende overheidsinstanties. Deze betroffen onder meer details over inkomstenbelasting, woonplaats, pensioenregelingen en het al dan niet hebben van een zorgverzekering. 
*
Inwoners met migratieachtergrond*

Hoe dit geautomatiseerde opsporingsprogramma werkte  dus welke factoren bepaalden wie werd aangemerkt als potentile fraudeur  werd geheimgehouden. Het systeem werd toegepast in buurten met relatief veel lage inkomens en inwoners met een migratieachtergrond, zonder dat er objectieve aanwijzingen waren dat daar meer fraude voorkomt. Burgers die door het systeem werden gemarkeerd, wat hen blootstelde aan nader onderzoek door overheidsdiensten (inclusief de politie), wisten hier niets van, tenzij ze zelf om deze informatie vroegen. 

Het kabinet ging niet in beroep tegen het vonnis dat SyRI ongedaan maakte, maar zat niet stil: vorig jaar nam de Tweede Kamer bovengenoemde wet aan, ondanks verzet van een brede maatschappelijke coalitie. De bijnaam Super-SyRI dankt het wetsvoorstel aan het feit dat het de grondslag wil bieden persoonsgegevens systematisch te delen en te verwerken, waaronder door profilering. En dus niet alleen tussen overheden, maar ook met private partijen.

Het automatiseren van overheidsdiensten wordt vaak gemotiveerd met argumenten als kostenbesparing en efficintie. Ook bestaat het misverstand dat technologie neutraal is in plaats van een menselijk product dat de vooroordelen, discriminatie en machtsstructuren in onze samenleving niet alleen kan reproduceren, maar zelfs kan versterken. Een cruciaal, maar onderbelicht punt is dat dit soort technologie wordt uitgerold in een context van structureel racisme. In haar rapport van 2019 gaf VN-rapporteur Tendayi Achiume een verontrustend beeld over de aanwezigheid van structureel racisme in Nederland, een beeld dat later werd bevestigd door de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens, die oordeelde dat het profileren van ontvangers van kindertoeslag op basis van nationaliteit door de Belastingdienst discriminerend was. 
*
Gezichtsherkenningssoftware*

Technologie die voornamelijk door witte mannen wordt ontworpen kan negatieve consequenties hebben voor gemarginaliseerde en geracialiseerde groepen in de samenleving, omdat de door hen ontwikkelde software hun eigen positie en wereldbeeld, bewust of onbewust, reproduceert. Met vaak discriminatoire effecten. Dit zien we bijvoorbeeld bij het zogeheten proctoring: bij onlinetentamens worden zwarte studenten minder goed herkend door de gezichtsherkenningssoftware, met alle stress van dien. 

In het geval van de Belastingdienst was de discriminatie eenvoudig te duiden: er werd gefilterd op dubbele nationaliteit. Maar met technologie kun je dit soort filters niet alleen veel beter verstoppen  zie de geheimhouding over de werking van SyRI  je kunt ook een zogenaamd transparant programma gebruiken om discriminatie eenvoudigweg te verbergen. In plaats van op nationaliteit te filteren, gebruik je op het eerste gezicht neutrale gegevens, zogenaamde proxies, zoals postcode, achternaam, inkomstenbelasting en het al dan niet hebben van een strafblad, om risico-indicatoren toch toe te spitsen op etniciteit.

Deze nieuwe werkelijkheid wordt te makkelijk geaccepteerd. De parlementaire ondervragingscommissie Kinderopvangtoeslag waagde zich niet aan uitspraken over racisme. Een parlementaire enqute die dit aspect wel onderzoekt, zal op zijn vroegst plaatsvinden in 2022, waarschijnlijk te laat om van nut te zijn voor de behandeling van Super-SyRI in de senaat. In januari verwierp de Tweede Kamer een motie om het gebruik van nationaliteit of etniciteit bij risicoprofilering in wetshandhaving verbieden, en intussen wordt een tamelijk slap debat gevoerd over de juridische kaders van etnisch profileren. 
*
Etnisch profileren*

Het College voor de Rechten van de Mens, het instituut dat hier bij uitstek verstand van zou moeten hebben, miste onlangs de essentie in een advies aan de Eerste Kamer over de legitimiteit van etnisch profileren. Door vooral te focussen op het probleem van gekleurde datasets die historische ongelijkheden reproduceren in de technologie, gaat het College voorbij aan het feit dat dit lang niet het enige probleem is. Het toepassen van technologie op bepaalde groepen in de samenleving zal deze groepen namelijk doorgaans sowieso geweld aandoen, door die (al dan niet bewuste) vooroordelen bij de ontwerpers  los van de vraag hoe goed die technologie werkt. 

Dat het gebruik van technologie ontberingen verergert, machtsstructuren verankert en de toegang tot het recht belemmert of zelfs blokkeert, blijkt uit talloze voorbeelden, zoals bij het toezicht op migratie en grenzen, rechtshandhaving of het verlenen van essentile overheidsdiensten. Door onvoldoende aandacht te besteden aan de context waarbinnen de praktijk van profileren wordt geautomatiseerd, voedt het College  wellicht onbedoeld, maar duidelijk onwetend  een narratief dat het krijgen van overheidssteun door (met name) zogenaamde niet-Nederlanders criminaliseert.

We moeten ophouden met geloven dat automatisering niet te stoppen is. Technologie wordt ontwikkeld door mensen: wij beslissen wat we maken, waar we het inzetten en hoe we het reguleren. Daarbij moeten we ook rekening houden met de context waarin die technologie opereert. In Nederland moeten we onderkennen dat dit  net als elders ter wereld  een context van institutioneel racisme is. Dat betekent dat we, tot we goed hebben uitgezocht hoe we de disproportioneel negatieve impact van algoritmen op bepaalde groepen kunnen voorkomen, onze drang tot vooruitgang moeten intomen. In het besef dat de beslissingen die we nu nemen, blijvende gevolgen hebben voor de komende generaties.

_Nani Jansen Reventlow is oprichter en directeur van het Digital Freedom Fund in Berlijn.


_https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...iden~b1362511/

----------


## Hawa

En wat doen we hier tegen. Lappen met tekst. Je wordt hier hondsberoerd van. Zeg een keer hoe je hier kunt gaan wapenen. Algoritmes. Ik word hier voor twee jaar weggestuurd. Zit hier ook een algoritme achter? Elke keer als ik hier iets mededeel krijg ik een groen vinkje.

Dus ik ben gevaarlijk!!!

Anderen met haatdragend taal gebruik worden hier gewoon gedoogd. Vrouw onvriendelijk. Mag gewoon. Als je andere mening er op nahoudt mag je iemand in het verderf gaan storten. En denk je dat die Revisor het opneemt voor diegenen.
Hij steelt van de kranten omdat hij weet hoe dat moet. Hij promoot dit en legt dit uit. Anderen betalen gewoon het abonnement, deze gast dus niet.
Hoe kunnen we in discussie gaan als die lappen met tekst maar voorbij vliegen nog sneller dan het licht. Kan verdragen.
Dit vind hij dus leuk. 
Oplossingen.? 
Waar zijn die oplossingen dan.
Kijk,
Beveiliging.
Daar gaat het om.
Je zelf beveiligen en je gaan behoeden voor
Oeverloos slecht nieuws.

Wie is hier slecht de berichtgever…..
Ja die

Hij doet precies het zelfde voor hij voor waarschuwt

Fijne dag iedereen
( algoritme,lik mijn reet)

----------


## Oiseau

'ER ZITTEN AANNAMES IN EEN ALGORITME'
Spoiler alert: big data en kunstmatige intelligentie zijn niet de heilige graal voor veiligheidsproblemen. “Er worden niet de goede vragen bij gesteld, omdat de mensen die enthousiast praten over de technologie er niet genoeg vanaf weten”, stelt Mirko Tobias Schaefer, universitair hoofddocent new media & digital culture.

https://ccv-secondant.nl/platform/ar...-een-algoritme

----------


## mrz

Ze hebben ooit AI bot gemaakt... De AI werd al snel "bot", aangezien de chatvrienden van de bot (mensen) anti joden en pro nazi dingen ertegen zeiden om hem te programmeren..

Het werd een 14 jarige nazi bot. Toen zijn ze er maar mee gestopt.

Het is leuk hoor, vast, de AI. Maar de stroom mag van mij ook weleens uitvallen......

----------


## Soldim

> Ze hebben ooit AI bot gemaakt... De AI werd al snel "bot",


 :hihi:

----------


## Attitude

> En wat doen we hier tegen. Lappen met tekst. Je wordt hier hondsberoerd van. Zeg een keer hoe je hier kunt gaan wapenen. Algoritmes. Ik word hier voor twee jaar weggestuurd. Zit hier ook een algoritme achter? Elke keer als ik hier iets mededeel krijg ik een groen vinkje.
> 
> Dus ik ben gevaarlijk!!!
> 
> Anderen met haatdragend taal gebruik worden hier gewoon gedoogd. Vrouw onvriendelijk. Mag gewoon. Als je andere mening er op nahoudt mag je iemand in het verderf gaan storten. En denk je dat die Revisor het opneemt voor diegenen.
> Hij steelt van de kranten omdat hij weet hoe dat moet. Hij promoot dit en legt dit uit. Anderen betalen gewoon het abonnement, deze gast dus niet.
> Hoe kunnen we in discussie gaan als die lappen met tekst maar voorbij vliegen nog sneller dan het licht. Kan verdragen.
> Dit vind hij dus leuk. 
> Oplossingen.? 
> ...


https://nederlandse-podcasts.nl/podc...rek-met-willem

----------


## BlackBox

.
Big data, fake news, algoritmes en kunstmatige intelligentie
_
Blijf knokken om het serieus nemen van de feiten en vat fake op als fictie, zoals je dat als consument van romans en pozie misschien al gewend bent

_https://joop.bnnvara.nl/opinies/big-...-intelligentie

----------


## Revisor

*Pas op, kunstmatige intelligentie bevestigt moslimhaat*

Technologie Het toenemende gebruik van kunstmatige intelligentie gaat ten koste van minderheden, meent Dino Suhonic. En dat is lastig te bestrijden. 

*Dino Suhonic* is socioloog.

CCTV-camerabeelden van een Berlijns metrostation. Foto Bus Photography 

Stel je voor dat je als student journalistiek snel een nieuwsartikel over moslims moet schrijven. Kunstmatige intelligentie (AI) zou je daarbij kunnen helpen. Nog concreter, GPT-3, taalverwerkingssoftware die met relatief weinig input natuurlijke teksten kan genereren, zou een ideale oplossing kunnen zijn. Er is echter een klein probleem. GPT blijkt islamofoob te zijn.

De GPT (Generative Pre-trained Transformer) is software die in 2020 bij het brede publiek bekend werd toen het voorpaginanieuws in _The Guardian_ werd. „Een robot schreef dit hele artikel. Ben je al bang, mens?” stond in het artikel dat volledig door kunstmatige intelligentie werd geschreven. Het zorgde aanvankelijk voor veel ophef, maar later vonden sommigen troost in het feit dat veel input van de software van mensen afkomstig was. Of moet dat juist een reden van zorg zijn?

Liefhebbers prezen de vele mogelijkheden die het taalmodel creert. Het kan namelijk verhalen, gedichten, theaterstukken en zelfs interviews schrijven. Onderzoekers van Stanford probeerden de taalverwerkingssoftware uit op teksten waarin moslims genoemd worden. De onderzoekers hebben verschillende opdrachten aan het GPT gegeven. Een van de opdrachten was om de zin „twee moslims komen binnen…” af te maken. Het resultaat was „twee moslims komen een synagoge binnen met een bijl en een bom”. Dit was niet het enige voorbeeld. In 66 procent van de gevallen werden moslims in dit taalmodel met geweld geassocieerd. 
*
Ongelijkheid*

Uiteraard is GPT niet zelf islamofoob. De taalverwerkingssoftware wordt gevoed met data van over het hele internet. Het algoritme moet daar zelf patronen uit destilleren. De door AI gegenereerde analyse reflecteert de inhoud die op het internet te vinden is. De eerdere onderzoeken die gedaan zijn naar AI-systemen lieten al zien dat algoritmes bevooroordeeld zijn tegen zwarte mensen en vrouwen. Het feit dat dit model stereotypen over moslims reproduceert zegt niks over het GPT zelf, maar over islamofobie die in de onlinewereld zegeviert.

De WRR-onderzoekers constateren dat rondom AI allerlei misstanden ontstaan zoals versterking van raciale, machts-, en genderongelijkheid. Dit is in lijn met wat de onderzoekers van Stanford ook ontdekten. Zelfs de makers van GPT-3, OpenAI, erkennen dit fenomeen. De bevooroordeling tegen minderheden is een van de grootste valkuilen van grootschalige taalmodellen. De AI van GPT-3 is genformeerd door de islamofobe discoursen die in onze maatschappijen aanwezig zijn.

Onlangs publiceerde de Wetenschappelijk Raad voor het Regeringsbeleid (WRR) het rapport _Opgave AI. De nieuwe systeemtechnologie_. Daarin benadrukt de WRR de maatschappelijke impact van kunstmatige intelligentie. Volgens het rapport is AI een nieuwe systeemtechnologie die de samenleving fundamenteel zal veranderen. De WRR vindt dat een van de opgaven voor de maatschappelijk inbedding van AI ook het engageren van belanghebbenden zou moeten zijn. Dat komt omdat een nieuwe technologie altijd gepaard met maatschappelijke spanningen en groeiende ongelijkheid. 
*
Digitale islamofobie*

Maar er zijn ook nieuwe problemen die hiermee gepaard gaan. Een racistische politiekorpschef of een islamofobe leraar kunnen we aangeven en aanspreken. Dat gaat niet bij een AI-systeem. De problemen die de AI-systemen veroorzaken zijn moeilijk te identificeren en te monitoren en daarmee ook lastig te bestrijden en verbeteren. De modellen gaan subtiel te werk en organisaties als banken en overheidsinstanties die ze gebruiken, beschouwen ze vaak als objectief en neutraal. Maar dat is niet het geval. Van het Toeslagenschandaal tot _predictive policing_ (criminaliteit voorspellen met behulp van data) wordt duidelijk hoe algoritmes bepaalde bevolkingsgroepen het leven moeilijk maken.

Islamofobie bestaat al heel lang. Sinds 9/11 is moslimhaat diepgeworteld in onze maatschappij. De klassieke internationale mensenrechtenorganisaties en activisten hebben allerlei strategien om institutionele en alledaagse islamofobie te bestrijden. Maar digitale, techno-islamofobie is moeilijk te grijpen. Digitale islamofobie maakt het verspreiden van misinformatie, discriminerende grappen, spam, nepnieuws en fraudeleuze academische teksten nog makkelijker.

Verschillende experts komen ondertussen met allerlei oplossingen om GPT-3 te verbeteren door woorden te gebruiken die positieve associaties met benadeelde minderheidsgroepen maken. Dezelfde experts geven aan dat het een immense opgave is. Maar misschien is het juist goed om te demonstreren dat de interactie tussen kunstmatige intelligentie en onze sociale werkelijkheid een onrechtvaardige wereld reproduceert. Het brengt duidelijk aan het licht wat er mis is in de samenleving. AI is door correcties misschien te verbeteren, maar de vraag is: zijn wij te corrigeren? 


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/11/23...mhaat-a4066513

----------


## Revisor

*Mass surveillance fuels oppression of Uighurs and Palestinians*

Israel, like China, has weaponised surveillance technology to suppress peaceful dissent.

Omar Shakir
Israel and Palestine Director at Human Rights Watch

Maya Wang
China researcher at Human Rights Watch.

Published On 24 Nov 2021


A child plays under police surveillance cameras set up to monitor a dirt road intersection in Kuqa in western Xinjiang province. China on July 16, 2014 [File: Ng Han Guan/AP]

Tech-enabled control of a persecuted population. Abusive facial recognition. Severe restrictions on movement. Branding peaceful dissent as “terrorism”.

For many readers, the scenario brings to mind China’s mass human rights violations against millions of Uighurs and other Turkic Muslim people. Yet this description would also apply to Israel’s treatment of millions of Palestinians living under occupation.

The Israeli military is reportedly using facial recognition to build a massive database of personal information on Palestinians in the occupied West Bank, which includes their photos, family histories and education, and assigns them a security rating. When soldiers, outfitted with an official smartphone Blue Wolf app, scan a Palestinian’s face, the app shows yellow, red or green to indicate whether the person should be detained or allowed to pass.

To one of us – a researcher on China for Human Rights Watch – the Israeli Blue Wolf system is eerily familiar. A similar mass surveillance system is in use by the Chinese authorities in Xinjiang, called Integrated Joint Operations Platform (IJOP), which acts as the “brain” behind various sensory systems throughout the region. IJOP is also a big data system, which detects “abnormality” as arbitrarily defined by the authorities.

People whose phones suddenly go “offline” or those who use too much electricity – everyday, lawful behaviour – are automatically singled out by the IJOP for police interrogations and some of them are later detained for “political education” and imprisoned.

In recent years growing attention has been paid to China’s use and export of mass surveillance. But Chinese companies are not alone. Surveillance technologies have proliferated globally in a legal and regulatory vacuum.
Governments have used the spyware, Pegasus, developed by the Israel-based company NSO Group, to hack devices in 45 countries, including those of journalists, dissidents and human rights activists. Pegasus turns an infected device into a portable surveillance tool by gaining access to the phone’s camera, microphone and text messages.

Earlier this month, Pegasus was discovered on the phones of six Palestinian human rights activists – three of whom worked for civil society groups that Israel wrongfully designated as “terrorist organisations” in October, effectively outlawing them. In Xinjiang, too, the authorities justify their crimes against humanity against the region’s minority residents as a “strike hard campaign” against terrorism.

In both Xinjiang and the Palestinian-Israeli context, surveillance fuels grave rights abuses by enabling the authorities to quickly identify and neutralise peaceful dissent, and to exert intrusive control over a broad population. The Xinjiang authorities would have found it hard to maintain their granular, round-the-clock control over all 12 million Uighurs – policing their thoughts, the way they dress, whom they associate with – without the aid of surveillance technologies. Surveillance helps Israel, a self-declared Jewish state, maintain its domination over Palestinians, a component of its crimes against humanity of apartheid and persecution.

In a recent article on the Blue Wolf app and the impact of surveillance, the Washington Post quoted a Palestinian living in the West Bank as saying: “We no longer feel comfortable socialising because cameras are always filming us.” This sentiment mirrors what a Turkic Muslim woman whom Human Rights Watch interviewed for a 2018 report said about the corrosive effect of ubiquitous surveillance: “People didn’t visit each other. …If someone – say, another old lady – crosses the street to come to talk to me I’d run away.” The idea that this dystopian reality is taking hold among Palestinian communities is chilling.

International human rights laws require that governments’ collection, use and storage of personal data meet the standards of legality, proportionality and necessity. This means that there should be clear and public legal frameworks that would prevent a government’s collection, analysis, use and storage of personal data from exceeding what is proportional to addressing an aim that is legitimate and that cannot be achieved by using less intrusive measures. Such a framework should also require surveillance to be subject to authorisation and oversight by an independent body.

Governments should pass their own laws to assure that any surveillance they conduct will follow these standards. They should push for a global moratorium on the sale, export, transfer and use of surveillance technology until adequate human rights safeguards are in place. They should also penalise companies that sell these surveillance systems proven to have facilitated severe human rights abuses.

The US government has placed export controls on some Chinese surveillance companies, and recently, on the NSO Group. But such restrictions – which cut off these companies’ access to US technology – are insufficient as these companies are based outside of US jurisdiction.

It may be time for governments to step up their game, and start considering the use of stronger measures, such as US-style Magnitsky Act sanctions on human rights abusers.

While these measures will not end the persecution of millions of Palestinians and Uighurs, they might alleviate the repression and just maybe create some momentum to end the crimes against humanity both populations face.



https://www.aljazeera.com/opinions/2...d-palestinians

----------


## Revisor

Zeer interessante uitzending! Absoluut de moeite waard om te zien.


*Reference man*

*Seizoen 1 Afl. 2 - Technologie*

Reference man in de technologie. Er bestaan seksistische en racistische algoritmes.

Te zien bij onderstaande link:

Technologie gemist? Start met kijken op NPO Start

----------


## Revisor

*Wie zet zn tanden in de foute algoritmes?*

Nog voordat Alexandra van Huffelen (D66) deze week aantrad als staatsecretaris van Digitale Zaken, was ze al het slachtoffer van een klassiek knip-en-plak-foutje. Waarschijnlijk vergat een medewerker de laatste regel van de portefeuilleverdeling van het nieuwe kabinet mee te kopiren in Van Huffelens takenpakket. In plaats van normering beleid digitalisering en desinformatie stond er bij het laatste punt alleen normering.

Kan gebeuren. Erg overzichtelijk is die takenlijst dan ook niet. De eerste minister van Digitalisering  zo heet ze in het buitenland, in Nederland is ze staatssecretaris Digitale Zaken  krijgt een waaier aan digitale verantwoordelijkheden toegeschoven: van overheids-ICT en paspoorten tot open data en minder regeldruk.
Het gevoeligste item op de _to-do list_ werd ongeschonden gekopieerd: Van Huffelen gaat het toezicht op algoritmes regelen. Om burgers te beschermen wil het kabinet algoritmes (software die mogelijk gedrag voorspelt op basis van datapatronen) controleren op transparantie, discriminatie en willekeur.

Van Huffelen heeft daar ervaring mee: ze werd als staatssecretaris in het vorige kabinet geconfronteerd met de extreem moeizame afhandeling van de Toeslagenaffaire. Duizenden burgers werden slachtoffer van de Belastingdienst die bij het toekennen van toeslagen blind voer op zelflerende algoritmes. De profielen die fraude moesten bestrijden, deugden niet. De software van de Belastingdienst was getraind met verkeerde data, de risicoprofielen werden niet gecontroleerd, waarschuwingen werden genegeerd. Fout op fout op fout. Die werkwijze was discriminerend, vond de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens.

Diezelfde Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP) wordt aanspreekpunt van Van Huffelens algoritme-autoriteit. Het is echter niet duidelijk of de toezichthouder alleen overheidssoftware controleert of ook de grote techbedrijven moet onderzoeken.

Het is ook niet helder of algoritmes vooraf of achteraf gecheckt worden, of beide. Het lijkt efficinter om overheidsdiensten eerst een Eerlijk Getest stempel te laten halen bij de toezichthouder voordat ze nieuwe zelflerende software inschakelen. Dat is beter dan achteraf, na klachten van slachtoffers, op zoek te moeten naar missers in _machine learning.
_
Als er berhaupt al een klacht binnenkomt. Kom er als individu  complotdenkers daargelaten  maar eens achter dat je onderdeel uitmaakt van een patroon dat alleen door onzichtbare software gezien wordt.

De Nederlandse algoritmeautoriteit loopt alvast vooruit op een nieuwe Europese AI-wet die de inzet van kunstmatige intelligentie beter wil controleren. Het ontbreekt niet aan juridische mogelijkheden: de AP kan bijvoorbeeld bedrijfsgeheime informatie opvragen om algoritmes te doorgronden. Maar er is wel gebrek aan geld en specialisten om alle _black boxes_ open te breken.

Als de nieuwe toezichthouder ook zijn tanden moet gaan zetten in de complexe algoritmes van Facebook, Google en andere techreuzen, dan zijn de toegekende budgetten ontoereikend. Vooralsnog is er 1 miljoen euro beschikbaar in 2023; in 2025 is dat 3,6 miljoen euro. Ter indicatie: een klein AP-team was meer dan twee jaar bezig om te constateren dat de Belastingdienst de wet overtrad. Dat leidde tot een boete van 2,75 miljoen euro. Niet eens vanwege een rammelend algoritme, maar omdat de Belastingdienst onrechtmatig gebruik had gemaakt van persoonsgegevens (door de selectie van mensen met een dubbele nationaliteit).

Vooralsnog is het toezicht op de algoritmes dus zelf een blackbox. Het is aan de nieuwe staatssecretaris van Digitale Zaken Van Huffelen om helderheid te bieden. Ze mag dan geen IT-expert zijn, ze is in ieder geval ervaringsdeskundige. Iemand die weet dat een knip-plak-foutje misschien te herstellen is, maar dat een fout in een algoritme onuitwisbare gevolgen heeft.

*Marc Hijink* schrijft op deze plek over technologie. Twitter: @MarcHijinkNRC
_Correctie (12 januari 2022): In een eerdere versie van deze column stond dat Van Huffelen minister van Digitale Zaken is. De juiste titel (in het buitenland) luidt minister van Digitalisering. Dat is hierboven aangepast.


_https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/01/12...itmes-a4077972

----------


## Revisor

*Column Ionica Smeets*

* 510 staandehoudingen en de zelfversterkende feedback-loop* 


 

21 juni 2019

Toen ik las over de vraag of de belastingdienst gebruik heeft gemaakt van etnisch profileren en de discussie over hoe de overheid meer algoritmen kan gebruiken, dacht ik steeds aan zelfversterkende feedback-loops. En hoe daarmee kleine verschillen tussen groepen kunnen worden opgeblazen tot gapende kloven.

Een fictief voorbeeld. In een ver land bestaat de bevolking uit twee even grote bevolkingsgroepen: de huffelpuffers en de ravenklauwen. Uit de statistieken blijkt dat de huffelpuffers verantwoordelijk zijn voor 51 procent van de misdaden en de ravenklauwen voor 49 procent. Uit nader onderzoek blijkt dat precies 51 procent van de huffelpuffers betrokken is bij criminele activiteiten, *tegenover 49 procent van de ravenklauwen.

De politie besluit een nieuw datagedreven beleid in te zetten om criminaliteit op te sporen. Ze gaan elke maand duizend mensen staande houden en controleren. Daarbij zullen ze steeds de criminaliteitscijfers van de vorige maand gebruiken om te bepalen wat de meest *effectieve manier van controleren is. Zo profileren ze mooi de meest waarschijnlijke criminelen. In dit fictieve voorbeeld nemen we aan dat de criminaliteit onder de bevolkingsgroepen constant blijft en dat het herkennen van criminelen volkomen vlekkeloos verloopt.

De politie begint met het feit dat 51 procent van de misdrijven gepleegd is door huffelpuffers en 49 procent door ravenklauwen. Die eerste maand houdt de politie daarom 510 huffelpuffers staande – waarvan 51 procent crimineel is, dat levert afgerond 260 misdadigers. Er worden daarnaast 490 ravenklauwen gecontroleerd, daarvan is 49 procent crimineel, dat geeft afgerond 240 misdadigers.

‘Zie je wel’, concludeert de politie: ‘Onze methode werkt als een tierelier – we zien dat de afgelopen maand zelfs 52 procent van de 500 gevonden criminelen een huffelpuffer was.’ De volgende maand worden er daarom 520 huffelpuffers en 480 ravenklauwen gecontroleerd. Hoppa, die maand blijkt zelfs 53 procent van de gevonden misdadigers een huffelpuffer.

Als dit systeem gestaag zo door blijft werken, wordt na twee jaar 73 procent van de criminaliteit toegeschreven aan huffelpuffers. Binnen vijf jaar is dat 90 procent en na zeven jaar worden er per maand nog slechts een stuk of dertig ravenklauwen gecontroleerd tegen zo’n 970 huffelpuffers.

De groep die bij invoering van het nieuwe systeem ietsje crimineler is, heeft net ietsje meer kans om gecontroleerd te worden. Waardoor ze ietsje vaker in de statistieken opduiken, waardoor ze iets vaker worden staande gehouden. Enzovoort: dit is een zelfversterkende feedback-loop. Terwijl het werkelijke verschil in criminaliteit tussen de twee groepen al die tijd een schamele twee procentpunt blijft: 51 versus 49.

Nu is dit een fictief voorbeeld. Maar we kennen helaas tal van echte voorbeelden waarbij zelfversterkende feedback-loops verwoestende gevolgen hadden. Cathy O’ Neill geeft in _Weapons of Math Destruction_ een deprimerend overzicht. En laatst zag ik een grafiek voorbijkomen met daarin welke voetgangers de politie in New York staande houdt op basis van ‘redelijke verdenking’. Van elke duizend zwarte jongens van 20 worden er jaarlijks ongeveer 950 staandegehouden. Bij witte jongens van dezelfde leeftijd waren dat er ongeveer 175 van elke duizend. Toen vroeg ik me af hoe fictief mijn voorbeeld precies was. 


https://www.volkskrant.nl/wetenschap...loop~bf18378d/

----------


## Revisor

*Risicoclassificatiemodel*

* De Belastingdienst zette omstreden risicomodel breder in bij Toeslagen* 

 Beeld Suzan Hijink

De Belastingdienst heeft op meer manieren dan tot nu toe bekend was gebruik gemaakt van een omstreden model waarmee risico’s op fraude of oneigenlijk gebruik van toeslagen werden ingeschat. 

Redactie Trouw 21 april 2022, 19:18

Daar is melding van gemaakt bij de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP), meldt staatssecretaris Aukje de Vries (Toeslagen) aan de Tweede Kamer.

Met behulp van het zogenoemde risicoclassificatiemodel bepaalde de Belastingdienst welke aanvragen voor een huur- of kinderopvangtoeslag handmatig behandeld moesten worden. Er werd gekeken naar onder meer nationaliteit, gezinssamenstelling en de hoogte van het inkomen. De AP oordeelde eerder al dat daarmee sprake was van discriminatie. Het model wordt sinds juli 2020 niet meer gebruikt.

Nu is gebleken dat de risicoscores die het model opleverde, ook werden gebruikt door het team binnen de afdeling Toeslagen dat signalen van misbruik beoordeelde en bepaalde of daar nader onderzoek naar moest worden gedaan door speciale fraudeteams. In december werd nog aan de Kamer gemeld dat het model daar juist niet voor was gebruikt.

“Dat de risicoscore van het model breder is gebruikt is zorgelijk en daarom is de AP ook hierover genformeerd”, schrijft De Vries. Zij laat extern onderzoeken hoe breed de risicoscores precies zijn gebruikt, met wie ze allemaal zijn gedeeld en welke gevolgen dit voor burgers heeft gehad. De staatssecretaris kan niet uitsluiten dat mensen “een verhoogde kans op onevenredig nadeel hebben ondervonden”.

Nader onderzoek moet ook uitwijzen of eventueel een tegemoetkoming moet worden geboden. Daarbij wordt bijvoorbeeld gekeken of de mogelijke gedupeerden al een beroep hebben gedaan op compensatie in verband met de toeslagenaffaire, of op de omstreden zwarte lijst staan van vermeende fraudeurs die de Belastingdienst jarenlang bijhield.


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/de-b...agen~bb2991bd/

----------


## Revisor

*Privacy*

*Een speurtocht naar de datahonger van de overheid: ze weten meer over mij dan ikzelf*

 Beeld Fadi Nadrous

Journalist Gidi Pols zocht uit welke overheidsorganisaties over zijn persoonsgegevens beschikken. Conclusie: de overheid weet veel meer over hem dan hij ooit hadden kunnen bevroeden. 

*Gidi Pols* 20 april 2022, 20:56

De envelop op mijn deurmat is dikker dan verwacht. Ik heb opgevraagd met welke instanties de gemeente mijn persoonsgegevens deelt en sta nu met een poststuk van tegelformaat in mijn gang. Wat verdwaasd blader ik door de papieren. Een opsomming van 27 paginas, allemaal organisaties die mijn gegevens hebben gekregen. 

Overheden wisselen voortdurend persoonsgegevens van burgers uit. De Belastingdienst wil weten waar de blauwe brieven naartoe moeten, DUO controleert de gegevens van studenten en het Centraal Justitieel Incassobureau checkt of een verkeersboete wel naar de juiste persoon gaat. Maar waarom neust de Stichting Interkerkelijke Ledenadministratie in de persoonsgegevens van deze ongedoopte ongelovige? En waarom is de gemeente Leiden in mij genteresseerd? 
*
Kapot geschrokken*

Mijn speurtocht naar de datahonger van de overheid begint twee maanden eerder, met een telefoongesprek met ondernemer Dave Kowsoleea. Via een Amsterdamse advocaat krijg ik de tip eens met hem te bellen, hij heeft iets opmerkelijks ontdekt. Kowsoleea vertelt dat hij uit nieuwsgierigheid zijn gegevens opvroeg bij de gemeente. Hij schrok zich kapot van het resultaat en heeft sindsdien dagenlang gebeld en gemaild met handenvol instanties op zoek naar verklaringen. 

Ik besluit hem te ontmoeten, samen met nog twee mannen die dossiers met gegevensuitwisseling over zichzelf hebben opgevraagd, Piet van de Lende en Petar Stoyanov. Als vrijwilligers van de Amsterdamse Bijstandsbond, die opkomt voor de belangen van bijstandsgerechtigden, zijn ze gewend te neuzen in de handel en wandel van overheden. En toch zijn ook zij verbaasd en verontwaardigd over de inhoud.

Op de ietwat bedompte entresol van de Bijstandsbond delen de mannen koffie, dossiers en verhalen. We spreken elkaar met de voornaam aan. 
*
Woonplaats van een ex-vriendin*

Dave laat zien dat de gemeente Pijnacker-Nootdorp zijn persoonsgegevens heeft opgevraagd. Raar toch. Ik ben daar nog nooit geweest, nog niet eens om bij de Van der Valk te eten, zegt Dave. Maar ik weet wel dat ik daar een ex-vriendin heb wonen. 

Zou zij soms zijn adres en BSN-nummer uit het systeem hebben laten rollen? Dave heeft het nagevraagd bij de gemeente. Dit was het antwoord, zegt hij als hij van zijn telefoon het mailtje voorleest. Thans is niet meer objectief vast te stellen dat uw gegevens zijn geraadpleegd door de gemeente Pijnacker-Nootdorp op de door u genoemde dagen. Zodoende kan ik u ook niet informeren over de reden die daaraan ten grondslag lag. Informatie over welke ambtenaar rondneust en waarom is er niet meer. Die wordt maar 18 maanden bewaard.

Het is niet de enige instantie in Daves dossier. Een GGD-afdeling voor verwaarloosde, verslaafde, verwarde en zorgmijdende mensen zoekt zijn gegevens op, net als de RDW, de overheidsdienst die autos en rijbewijzen registreert. 
*
Misbruik ligt op de loer*

Dat zoveel Nederlanders toegang hebben tot onze persoonsgegevens, werkt misbruik in de hand. Dat blijkt uit rechtbankvonnissen. Een werknemer van de Overijsselse rechtbank zoekt in 2018 en 2019 acht keer informatie op over mensen uit haar straat. In Zuid-Holland snuffelt een ambtenaar van een werkorganisatie vier jaar lang door de gegevens van de ex van diens partner. De nieuwsgierige werknemers worden allebei ontslagen. Net als de Amsterdamse ambtenaar die in 2016 gegevens van drie personen verstrekt aan derden ten behoeve van criminele activiteiten. Twee omgekochte politiefunctionarissen blijken in 2019 zelfs de gemeentelijke informatie van tientallen mensen te hebben doorgespeeld. 

Toch is de grootste zorg van Dave niet dat zijn gegevens bij een ex of iemand anders terechtkomen. Hij maakt zich vooral druk om de jarenlange systematische uitwisseling met de politie. Hij vertelt dat hij een paar maanden in de gevangenis gezeten heeft. Veroordeeld voor fraude. Ik heb mijn straf gehad, netjes uitgezeten ook. Ik dacht dat je in dit land daarna weer een schone lei had, zegt hij. Blijkbaar niet.

Hij pakt zijn dossier erbij en wijst op het kopje Politie en Koninklijke Marechaussee (gevoelig). Tussen april 2013 en februari 2021 heeft de politie 204 keer de gegevens van Dave opgevraagd bij zijn gemeente. Soms wel zestien keer op een dag. Het grootste deel daarvan nadat Dave zijn straf uit heeft gezeten. Ik ben daarna nooit meer met Justitie in aanraking gekomen. 
*
Risicoprofiel*

Wat hem het meeste steekt, is wat er is opgevraagd. Ik heb me nooit gediscrimineerd gevoeld, vertelt Dave. Tot het moment dat twee mannen van de FIOD (Fiscale Inlichtingen- en Opsporingsdienst, red.) op mijn kantoor stonden en eentje zei ja, mensen met jouw afkomst vallen ook in het risicoprofiel voor fraude. Ik dacht aan mijn afkomst, Amsterdammer, wat bedoelt deze man. Tot het kwartje viel. Ik ben half Surinaams-Hindoestaans, mijn moeder is daar geboren. Kowsoleea is haar achternaam. Maar ik heb mezelf altijd als blank gezien. Destijds gebruikte Dave ook zijn de achternaam van zijn, Nederlandse, vader.

Sindsdien is Dave extra oplettend op zaken die met de afkomst van zijn ouders te maken hebben. Hij wijst naar de negentiende kolom in het dossier: Geboorte ouder. Het is een post die de politie talloze malen opvraagt. Waarom moeten ze dat weten? Is dat niet eigenlijk een vorm van etnisch profileren?

Petar Stoyanov van de Bijstandsbond neemt het woord. Ook hij vermoedt dat hij zijn afkomst terugziet in zijn dossier. Ik ben geboren in Bulgarije, vertelt de vijftiger met peper- en zoutbaard. Ik heb in de Verenigde Staten en Engeland gewoond, voor de liefde kwam ik naar Nederland. In 2013 kreeg Petar een Nederlands paspoort. Vanaf dat jaar begint de Nederlandse politie ook zijn gegevens op te vragen. Eerst een paar keer per jaar, maar inmiddels vrijwel elke maand. 
*
Het doet denken aan de geheime dienst*

Anders dan Dave heeft Petar nooit in de gevangenis gezeten. Ik heb misschien een keer een verkeersboete gehad, zegt Petar. En ik ben in 2014 veroordeeld voor het stalken van een ex-vriendin. Dat was onterecht, ik ben in hoger beroep gegaan. Nu loopt er een cassatieprocedure. Bovendien checkte de politie mij daarvoor al, en jaren daarna nog steeds. Petar is totaal verbaasd over de interesse in hem. Het doet me denken aan de geheime dienst in Bulgarije toen het daar nog communistisch was.

Omdat Petar ook onterecht op de geheime fraudelijst van de Belastingdienst stond, wil hij de onderste steen boven krijgen. Hij mailt de politie met de vraag: Waarom ben ik door de politie zo vaak en zo lang gevolgd? Ruim drie maanden later heeft Petar nog steeds geen antwoord.

Zelf doe ik ook navraag bij de politie. Het antwoord laat twee maanden op zich wachten. Op dit moment krijgen alle personen (zoals aangevers, getuigen, verdachten, slachtoffers, etc.) die worden ingevoerd in het politieregistratiesysteem BVH een afnemersindicatie in de personenserver, mailt de woordvoerder. 
*
Contactgegevens actueel houden*

Oftewel: de politie vraagt automatisch de gegevens op van iedereen met wie ze in aanraking komt, en slaat die op in een eigen systeem. Een abonnement op de Basisregistratie Personen noemt de woordvoerder het. Het doel: contactgegevens actueel houden om mensen te benaderen voor lopende onderzoeken.

De politie zegt dat er in principe niets met de gegevens gedaan wordt tenzij een collega een gerichte bevraging doet. Toch ziet ook de politie in dat het niet nodig is om al deze personen te blijven volgen. Vooral als het geen verdachten zijn. De politie belooft dit jaar het registratiesysteem aan te passen.

Op de vraag waarom de politie ook gegevens over de ouders van mensen opvraagt komt geen antwoord. Wel laat de woordvoerder weten dat gegevens van ouders of kinderen pas zichtbaar zijn na een extra handeling. Bijvoorbeeld: Bij minderjarige betrokkenen of verdachten zullen de gegevens van wettelijke vertegenwoordigers worden opgevraagd. Waarom dit ook bij meerderjarigen gebeurt, blijft onduidelijk. Een risico op etnisch profileren ziet de politie niet: Het gaat om automatische systemen. 
*
Op gespannen voet staat met de privacyregels*

Nadia Benaissa kent de gegevensuitwisseling tussen overheden van binnen en buiten, letterlijk. Zij is beleidsadviseur bij privacy-organisatie Bits of Freedom en was daarvoor functionaris Gegevensbescherming bij een gemeente. Zij legt uit dat de Basisregistratie Personen (BRP) in theorie op gespannen voet staat met de privacyregels in Nederland. Maar er is een uitzondering gemaakt voor de BRP, zegt Benaissa. En dat is ook best logisch, want je wilt dat de overheid correcte informatie gebruikt. Een verkeersboete moet niet op het verkeerde adres belanden, en hetzelfde geldt voor een brief over een uitkering of studiefinanciering.

Toch verbaast ze zich over de hoeveelheid gegevens die de politie uit het systeem haalt. Er wordt echt veel informatie over ouders opgevraagd, zegt Benaissa terwijl ze door de stukken bladert. Ik vraag me af waarom dat nodig is, het lijkt raar. Dit kan profilering zijn. Ik ben benieuwd wat de grondslag is van het opvragen en verwerken van gegevens van ouders en kinderen.
 
De brievenbus in mijn gang kleppert. Daar ligt mijn eigen dossier. Het poststuk van tegelformaat, dikker dan verwacht. Als eerste zoek ik het kopje Politie en Marechaussee op. Niets opvallends. Er is alleen wat informatie opgevraagd op de dag dat ik een boete kreeg voor bellen op de fiets. Logisch. Wel opmerkelijk: ook in mijn geval is informatie over mijn ouders opgevraagd.

----------


## Revisor

*Een waslijst aan gegevens*

Ik blader verder. Het CBS en het RIVM gebruiken mijn persoonsgegevens geregeld voor onderzoek, net als het Meertens Instituut in 2018. Verder kijken het Kadaster en de Koninklijke Notarile Beroepsorganisatie mee bij de koop van een huis. Defensie vraagt informatie op in verband met de dienstplicht, de Belastingdienst meldt zich regelmatig, net als het belastingkantoor voor de gemeentelijke belastingen. Mijn zorgverzekeraar krijgt inzicht, en in 2020 het ministerie van Volksgezondheid voor het coronavaccinatieprogramma.

Nog niets geks. Tot mijn oog valt op de regel ‘Gemeente Leiden/Algemene gemeentetaken’. Op een maandag in juni 2020 vraagt een Leidse gemeenteambtenaar een waslijst gegevens over mij op. Naam, geboorteplaats, geslacht, adres, BSN-nummer, verblijfsrecht. Ik knipper even als ik zie wat er nog meer opgevraagd is. Naam ouder, BSN ouder, geboorte ouder en hetzelfde voor mijn niet-bestaande partner en kind.

Ik denk even terug aan het verhaal van Dave. Zoals hij niets te maken heeft met Pijnacker-Nootdorp, heb ik geen enkele band met Leiden. Die stad is noch mijn geboorteplaats noch mijn woongemeente. Waarom zijn er dan toch zoveel gegevens van mij opgevraagd, vraag ik de persvoorlichter van de gemeente Leiden.
*
Typefout*

Het antwoord komt een paar weken later binnen. Mijn gegevens zijn opgevraagd door een medewerker van het klantcontactcentrum. Ze wist niet meer waarom ze ze had opgevraagd en in de aantekeningen van die dag staat ook niets over de reden. “Wel kunnen we melden dat de zoekopdracht is gedaan op postcodeniveau. Dat wil zeggen dat er een postcode en huisnummer is ingevoerd”, schrijft de gemeentewoordvoerder. “Waarom dat in dit specifieke geval is gedaan, kunnen we niet aangegeven.”

Het zou ook door een typefout kunnen komen, oppert de woordvoerder. “Als een medewerker dan doorzoekt op de gegevens, ziet hij of zij niet de juiste gegevens en sluit de raadpleging af. Hoewel dit natuurlijk niet de bedoeling is, blijft het mensenwerk en kan dit gebeuren.”

Dit houdt dus in dat gemeenteambtenaren door heel Nederland de gegevens van alle burgers kunnen opzoeken. Niet alleen die van mensen uit hun eigen werkgemeente, maar ook die van iedereen buiten hun gemeente.
*
Reden voor ontslag*

“Ze kunnen het burgerservicenummer van ouders krijgen, dat is zo’n gevoelig nummer, het is de sleutel tot de schatkist van veel meer informatie bij overheden, maar ook bij bijvoorbeeld zorgverzekeringen of ziekenhuizen”, zegt Nadia Benaissa van Bits of Freedom. “Overheden moeten bijhouden waarom en wanneer ze dit soort gegevens opvragen.” Ambtenaren moeten een wettelijke grondslag hebben voor het opzoeken van gegevens. “Als ze die niet hebben en toch in iemands dossier zitten is dat een reden voor ontslag.”

Thuis valt me nog een regeltje op in mijn dossier. Stichting Interkerkelijke Ledenadministratie (SILA). Op de website van SILA lees ik: ‘In de Basisregistratie Personen staat achter de naam van iedere burger die is opgenomen in de SILA-administratie een ‘SILA-stip’.’ Van burgers met zo’n stip krijgt de stichting door of diegene verhuist, trouwt of overlijdt.

Kerken hebben blijkbaar ooit het recht verworven om hun kerkleden via de gemeenten te blijven volgen. Maar waarom staat er zo’n Sila-stip achter mijn naam? Ik ben geen kerkganger en ook nooit gedoopt of ingeschreven geweest.
*
Ben ik katholiek?*

Ik klop aan bij de Stichting. In een nette brief laat de directeur weten dat ik geregistreerd stond bij de rooms-katholieke kerk. Ben ik zonder het te weten katholiek? Ik bel het secretariaat van de parochies in Utrecht. Een oudere dame neemt op. Ze zoekt mijn naam op in haar computer. “U bent in juni 2016 afgemeld, staat hier”, zegt ze. Door wie of waarom ik ben afgemeld staat er niet bij. Waardoor ik ooit ben aangemeld evenmin.

“Dus tot die tijd was ik katholiek?”, vraag ik verbluft. De vrouw giechelt. “Ik heb ook nog nooit zoiets meegemaakt. Maar het antwoord is: ja.” Ik realiseer me: de overheid heeft jarenlang meer over mij geweten dan ikzelf.



https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/een-...zelf~bb0e2501/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Als de overheid mr weet over jou dan jijzelf - dat wordt trouwens ook over google gezegd - waarom moet je dan nog ieder jaar de belastingaangifte invullen? Dat lijkt dan gewoon getreiter, immers de overheid weet precies wat jouw inkomen is. Waarom gebeurd dit niet automatisch? 

.

----------


## Revisor

*IND maakte zich schuldig aan etnisch profileren

*Etnisch profileren Immigratiedienst IND gebruikte een risicomodel dat discriminatie in de hand werkt. Het systeem moest fraude met kennismigranten tegengaan, maar was gebaseerd op vooroordelen en wankele statistiek.

Marc Hijink6 mei 2022 om 18:48

De IND blijkt in risicomodellen de etnische achtergrond mee te nemen van bedrijfsbestuurders die kennismigranten naar Nederland halen. Foto Peter Hilz/HH 

*Nieuws in het kort:*


 De Immigratie- en Naturalisatiedienst (IND) heeft de etnische *achtergrond gecontroleerd* van duizenden bestuurders van bedrijven die kennismigranten naar Nederland wilden halen.De dienst legde vanaf 2014 het geboorteland van deze Nederlandse burgers vast in risicoprofielen. Zo dacht de IND fraude met verblijfsvergunningen beter te kunnen bestrijden. *Bedrijven geleid door mensen met een niet-westerse achtergrond overtreden eerder de regels en moeten vaker worden gecontroleerd, was de veronderstelling*.*IND-juristen waarschuwden in 2017 al* dat het systeem overeenkomsten vertoonde met etnisch profileren. Het systeem waarin dit gebeurde werd in mei 2021 tijdelijk uitgeschakeld en *is begin 2022 defintief gestaakt*.De nationaliteit van bestuurders had *volgens de IND* beperkt of nihil invloed op controles.

Met spoed gevraagd: een Indiase software-expert, een Turkse betonvlechter, een Argentijnse timmerman of een Zuid-Afrikaanse telecomspecialist. Veel Nederlandse bedrijven zoeken talent in het buitenland omdat ze in Nederland geen personeel kunnen vinden.

Kennismigranten van buiten de EU kunnen aan de slag als ze een verblijfsvergunning hebben. Die verstrekt de IND, de Immigratie- en Naturalisatiedienst. Dezelfde dienst gebruikte jarenlang een omstreden methode om fraude met verblijfsvergunningen tegen te gaan: hij verzamelde de nationaliteiten van de bestuurders van het bedrijf dat kennismigranten wilde aannemen. De IND-ambtenaren gingen er namelijk vanuit dat ondernemingen met niet-westers management relatief vaak frauderen met verblijfsvergunningen. Maar etnisch profileren is verboden, volgens de Algemene Verordening Gegevensbescherming (AVG).

Dat de IND jarenlang de achtergronden van deze bedrijfsbesturen registreerde, als aanvulling op het door de dienst gebruikte risicomodel, blijkt uit documenten die onderzoekscollectief Lighthouse Reports en Human/VPRO-radioprogramma _Argos_ in samenwerking met _NRC_ opvroegenvia de Wet openbaarheid van bestuur. En uit dezelfde documenten blijkt dat de IND met deze methode in zijn maag zat.

Hij werkte namelijk niet. 

Hoe kunnen die Zuid-Afrikaanse telecomspecialist en die Indiase software-expert in Nederland aan de slag? Ondernemers die kennismigranten willen aannemen, hebben van de IND het stempel erkend referent nodig. Per jaar doen 1.400 Nederlandse bedrijven daarvoor een aanvraag.

De overheidsdienst kijkt of je bedrijf legitiem en financieel gezond is. Het moet garanderen dat de kennismigrant een marktconform jaarsalaris krijgt van minimaal 55.000 euro bruto. Die inkomenseis voorkomt misbruik, is het idee.

Dit systeem is open en snel, volgens de IND. Zo stelt het geen eisen aan de scholing van de kennismigranten en vaak kunnen mensen binnen een paar dagen in Nederland aan de slag. De meesten van hen komen uit India, China en Turkije.

Via de erkend-referentregeling controleert de IND de individuele aanvragen van de kennismigranten  zon tienduizend per jaar. Daarnaast vinden in samenwerking met de Arbeidsinspectie jaarlijks controles plaats bij bedrijven die als erkend referent zijn aangemerkt. De inspecteurs kijken of zon bedrijf aan de verplichtingen voldoet en lichten de salarisadministratie door.

Zon controle kan ingrijpende gevolgen hebben. Als een internationale medewerker in n maand te weinig verdient, kan de verblijfsvergunning al worden ingetrokken. Een paar tientjes verschil kan grote gevolgen hebben, vertelt advocaat Pieter Krop, gespecialiseerd in arbeidsmigratierecht. Soms treedt een sneeuwbaleffect op en verliezen ook de partner en de kinderen hun verblijfsrecht, omdat ze een afhankelijke status hebben. Door een administratieve misser van een werkgever moet het hele gezin dan binnen 28 dagen het land verlaten.

Misbruik komt ook voor, ontdekken inspecteurs, zoals bij dat restaurant dat een keukenhulp als kennismigrant naar Nederland denkt te halen. Het gangbare salaris van keukenhulpen haalt de inkomenseis niet.

Ook grotere fraudezaken zijn bekend: de IND rolde in 2012 een bedrijf op zonder echte economische activiteit. Bij deze spookfirma werkten tussen 2006 en 2011 op papier ruim driehonderd Chinezen. Zij bouwden een fictief arbeidsverleden op om een permanente verblijfsvergunning te krijgen en met hun gezinnen naar Nederland te kunnen komen. 

De mensen die bij de IND de regels voor migratie van kenniswerkers handhaven, gebruiken daarvoor sinds 2014 het Risicomodel Erkend Referenten. Bedrijven krijgen een automatische score op basis van kenmerken als aantal medewerkers, oprichtingsdatum, bezit van een eigen website of eigen pand, en de branche waarin de onderneming actief is.

Er is nog een categorie overige indicatoren. Daarin wordt de afkomst van het hele bedrijfsbestuur vastgelegd, in meerdere categorien: Nederlands, westers, niet-westers of een combinatie. Deze gegevens haalt de IND uit de database van de Kamer van Koophandel, waar bestuurders ook hun geboorteplaats moeten opgeven.

Fraudeert een Nederlands bedrijf met veel Chinese of Chileense bestuursleden vaker met verblijfsvergunningen dan een bedrijf met alleen mensen die in Europa geboren zijn? Bij de IND denken ze van wel.

In vertrouwelijke stukken uit 2011 schrijven ambtenaren: In bepaalde regios van de wereld heeft men een andere manier om met wettelijke bepalingen om te gaan. Hierdoor zullen bestuurders uit een bepaald geboorteland eerder overgaan tot het overtreden van regels.

----------


## Revisor

*Dataschaarste*

De IND worstelt al lang met risicoscores. Het systeem dat de overheidsdienst eerder gebruikte, ORKA, is „niet onderbouwd”, meldt het hoofd van de afdeling Handhaving op 6 juli 2011 in een rapportage. Hij wil een nieuw systeem ontwikkelen, met bewezen statistiek.

De IND kampt echter met ‘dataschaarste’, waarschuwt het rapport: „Eerste probleem: er zijn te weinig bedrijven die in het verleden gefraudeerd hebben.” Om via een systeem kenmerken van fraude te kunnen vinden, moet de IND zo’n systeem eerst kunnen voeden met voorbeelden van echte fraudeurs.

Volgens de rapportage is er in het verleden veel onderzoek gedaan naar Chinese bedrijven. Die belanden daardoor vaker op de fraudelijst en wegen zwaarder mee bij het vaststellen van de indicatoren voor het risicomodel.

Zo komt de nationaliteit van bestuurders wel als een ‘verklarende variabele’ naar voren. Weliswaar belanden die gegevens niet rechtstreeks in het risicomodel, maar ze zijn te raadplegen door IND-ambtenaren. Het is een extra „risico-indicator” – een kenmerk om de automatische scoring handmatig te „optimaliseren”. Dat is de basis van het Risicomodel Erkend Referenten.
*
Een dikke error*

Als Glenn de Randamie op 30 mei 2016 bij Zwolle weer eens wordt aangehouden in zijn witte Mitsubishi Outlander, weet hij het zeker: hij is slachtoffer van etnische profilering. De politie vindt het bij voorbaat verdacht dat een man met donkere huidskleur in een splinternieuwe auto rijdt. Een „dikke error in de Nederlandse samenleving”, schrijft Glenn, alias rapper Typhoon, op Instagram. Hij haalt er de nationale pers mee.

In 2017 vergelijkt de afdeling juridische zaken van de IND de ervaring van Typhoon met het risicomodel van de IND. „Deze methode behelst feitelijk etnisch profileren, leidt tot discriminatoire bejegening van mensen, louter vanwege afkomst, terwijl een deugdelijke onderbouwing ontbreekt.” De juristen adviseren het „model te staken en gestaakt te houden” en de risicoprofielen te verwijderen.

Met dit advies gebeurt niets. Gebrek aan prioriteit, zegt de IND achteraf.

Die prioriteit komt alsnog als in 2019 de Toeslagenaffaire bij de Belastingdienst tot uitbarsting komt. De fiscus gebruikte buitenlandse afkomst als een risicofactor en hield zwarte lijsten bij van burgers. De affaire confronteert overheidsdiensten met de gevolgen van hun eigen vooroordelen en daarop gebouwde risicomodellen.

De IND houdt de eigen werkwijze in april 2021 weer tegen het licht. Het systeem rammelt, schrijft de privacyfunctionaris. „Er is geen eigenaarschap, er is geen onderhoud en geen duidelijk doel: het model is gebouwd voor toezicht maar wordt ook gebruikt in het beslisproces. Elementen van etnisch profileren zijn nog steeds benaderbaar.”

De indicatoren of de risicoscores zijn ook nooit gevalideerd of gevalueerd, blijkt uit de Wob-documenten. „Dat levert bij een mogelijke rechtsgang problemen op”, vrezen medewerkers.

Bovendien: het voorspellend vermogen van het risicomodel is „marginaal”. Je kunt net zo goed een willekeurig bedrijf controleren op fraude.

Op 12 april 2021 stellen Renske Leijten (SP) en Don Ceder (ChristenUnie) Kamervragen over discriminerende algoritmes en het gebruik van „foute persoonsgegevens” door overheidsdiensten. Ze zijn gericht aan het ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken, dat het ministerie van Justitie en Veiligheid (waar de IND onder valt) om inbreng vraagt. De IND antwoordt dat onderzoek zal worden begonnen.

In werkelijkheid is allang bekend dat het Risicomodel Erkend Referenten moet verdwijnen. Eind april 2021 waarschuwen IND-medewerkers dat „het risico bestaat dat er sprake is van etnisch profileren” en dat „dit model zijn langste tijd gehad heeft”. Na een tijdelijke stop in mei 2021 gaat in januari 2022 definitief de stekker uit het systeem.
*
Het imago telt*

Dat het jaren duurde om een wankel risicomodel af te schaffen, is te wijten aan gebrek aan urgentie, laat de IND desgevraagd weten aan NRC. Maar uit interne mailwisselingen blijkt dat de overheidsdienst ook geen zin heeft in publiciteit. Een medewerker schrijft: „Hoe kunnen we het aanpassen zodat er geen risico op imagoschade voor de IND is?”

Er is „geen goed verhaal” om de buitenwereld uit te leggen waarom het systeem is uitgezet, zegt IND’s privacyfunctionaris. „We willen juist meer datagestuurd werken (…). Dat moet gebaseerd zijn op vertrouwen en zorgvuldigheid. Dat kan weggeslagen worden door het bekend worden van een verouderd datamodel dat niet meer gebruikt wordt.”

Een nieuw risicomodel voor kennismigranten is al klaar. Dat had eind 2021 al moeten werken, maar het AI Oversight Lab van TNO licht het systeem nog door op „gevoelige eigenschappen”. Het doel is „transparantie te verhogen en _bias_ (vooroordelen) in algoritmes te voorkomen”.

De nieuwe methode gaat dit jaar in werking, hoopt de IND. Tot die tijd gebruikt de dienst voor alle zekerheid geen voorspellend risicomodel.

_Argos besteedt zaterdag 7 mei een uitzending aan dit onderwerp: NPO Radio 1, 14.00 uur_
*
_________________________________________________

Reacties ‘99 procent goedgekeurd’*

*Immigratiedienst IND* stelt dat de nationaliteit van bestuurders niet meetelde in het risicomodel dat aanvragen van kennismigranten beoordeelde of bedrijven voor inspecties selecteerde. De risicoscore kon vanwege afkomst van bestuurders worden verhoogd, maar dat is in de praktijk „vrijwel niet gebeurd. (…) Omdat er niks met deze informatie gebeurde en de techniek van het model te wensen overliet is besloten ermee te stoppen.”
Mogelijke negatieve gevolgen zijn beperkt of zelfs nihil, denkt de IND. Immers: 99 procent van de aanvragen voor kennismigranten wordt goedgekeurd.

Was sprake van vooroordelen bij de handhaving van de regels voor kennismigratie? *Bemiddelingsbureaus voor kennismigranten en gespecialiseerde advocaten* zien geen causaal verband tussen de zaken die zij behandelen en de nationaliteit van de bestuurders van erkend referenten.

Erik Scheers, tot 2008 werkzaam voor de IND en nu advocaat immigratierecht: „De IND of de Arbeidsinspectie zal nooit zeggen dat ze een bedrijf hebben gecontroleerd vanwege de nationaliteit van de bestuurders. Met name in mijn begintijd als advocaat hadden mijn collega’s en ik het gevoel dat bij controles de nadruk lag op kleinere en met name Chinese ondernemingen. Terwijl wij bij de grotere bedrijven van westerse, bijvoorbeeld Amerikaanse, origine doorgaans geen problemen tegenkwamen.”

Privacyjurist Tijmen Wisman, voorzitter van het Platform Burgerrechten dat het risicoprofileringssysteem SyRI door de rechter liet verbieden, noemt de aanpak van de IND discriminerend. Vastleggen van afkomst gaat om persoonsgegevens en de manier waarop de IND die verwerkte, is volgens hem verboden. Dat afkomst volgens de IND een beperkte rol heeft gespeeld, maakt niet uit.

De *Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens*, toezichthouder op privacybescherming, beraadt zich nog op passende actie. „Je moet er blind op kunnen vertrouwen dat de overheid je persoonsgegevens niet onrechtmatig gebruikt om te discrimineren.”

De AP verwijst naar de 2,7 miljoen euro boete voor de Belastingdienst in 2021 wegens privacyschending. „Die boete is tegelijk een signaal naar andere organisaties: dit mag absoluut niet. Begin er niet aan, en beindig bestaande overtredingen onmiddellijk.”
__________________________________________________ __



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/05/06...anten-a4123661

----------


## Revisor

*Interview Ewout Irrgang*

* Rekenkamer waarschuwt voor mogelijke ‘vooringenomenheid’ bij politie-algoritmes* 

 Ewout Irrgang, lid van het college van de Algemene Rekenkamer.Beeld Werry Crone

De Rekenkamer waarschuwt voor geringe controle op vooringenomenheid bij gebruik van algoritmes. 

*Esther Lammers* 18 mei 2022, 17:12

De Algemene Rekenkamer kraakt het Criminaliteit Anticipatie Systeem (Cas) waarmee de politie sinds 2014 voorspelt in welke gebieden een hoog risico op incidenten is.

Door gebrekkige controle en inzicht in het systeem sluit de Rekenkamer niet uit dat er in de gebruikte data onwenselijke ‘vooringenomenheid’ over groepen of specifieke personen is geslopen. 
*
Voldoet niet aan basisvereisten*

Rekenkamer-lid Ewout Irrgang noemt het ‘zorgelijk’ dat het lerende algoritme van de politie aan geen enkel basisvereiste van zorgvuldigheid voldoet. Het algoritme kent ‘hoge’ risico’s. Toch heeft de politie hier nog niets aan gedaan. Zo is de sturing en controle, de privacy, het IT-beheer en het risico op bias (vooringenomenheid) niet op orde. De Rekenkamer zegt dit donderdag in het rapport _Algoritmes Getoetst_.

Het Cas wordt gebruikt om te bepalen waar ze meer of minder politie moeten inzetten. Irrgang: “Dat doen ze op basis van historische gegevens, dus waar veel verdachten wonen. Of waar veel delicten zijn gepleegd. En met CBS-gegevens waar veel gezinnen met lage inkomens wonen. Zo maken ze een plaatje waar de kans groot is dat er een woninginbraak plaatsvindt en waar extra surveillance nodig is.” 
*
Politie oneens met conclusies*

De politie schrijft in reactie het niet nodig te vinden dit algoritme buiten werking te stellen. Ze is het niet eens met alle conclusies. De politie hoeft niet aan de privacywetgeving te voldoen, omdat ze aan de Wet politiegegevens voldoet, stelt ze. De politie is ook niet bang voor vooringenomenheid in het algoritme omdat er altijd nog een ‘menselijke toets’ plaatsvindt. In 2019 zette de Dienst Toeslagen het fraudesignaleringsssyteem uit, nadat er vooringenomenheid in de data werd geconstateerd.

Het algoritmesysteem dat de politie gebruikt, is al eerder bekritiseerd. Amnesty International constateerde vorig jaar dat de politie in het systeem aan bepaalde Oost-Europese kentekens een hoger risico toedichtte, wat etnisch profileren in de hand werkt. Maar toenmalig minister Ferd Grapperhaus stelde dat er niets mis mee was en dat mensenrechten, zoals privacy, goed werden beschermd. 
*
Feitelijke discriminatie niet aangetroffen*

Die conclusie haalt de Rekenkamer met haar rapport onderuit. Zowel in het model zelf, als in de gebruikte data is vooringenomenheid en dus het risico op etnisch profileren niet uit te sluiten. Irrgang: “Feitelijke discriminatie hebben we niet aangetroffen. Maar als je historische data van de politie gebruikt, bestaat het risico dat er al vooringenomenheid in de historische data zit. Die data wordt gereproduceerd en kan uiteindelijk zelfs worden versterkt in een lerend algoritme. Daar moet dus steeds op worden gecontroleerd.” Irrgang vindt de reactie van de politie vreemd. “De politie erkent deze conclusie ook, maar de controle gebeurt niet. Er is hooguit een plan aangekondigd om ernaar te gaan kijken.”

Van de negen algoritmes die zijn onderzocht bij uitvoeringsorganisaties, zijn er slechts drie die voldoen aan lle zorgvuldigheidseisen. Dat zijn het CBR, het CJIB en het Inlichtingenbureau van gemeenten. Bij de andere zes zijn grote risico’s in de algoritmes aangetroffen, zoals bij de diensten Migratie en Informatiegegevens waar de ministeries van justitie en veiligheid en binnenlandse zaken verantwoordelijk voor zijn. Irrgang wil dat de vakministers de gebreken alsnog aanpakken.

Bij de politie werd in het algoritme zelfs data over ‘nationaliteit’ van burgers aangetroffen. Irrgang: “Dat mag niet. We hebben wel geconstateerd dat die informatie niet werd gebruikt, maar wij zeggen: verzamel die informatie dan ook niet. De politie heeft ‘nationaliteit’ nu uit het systeem verwijderd.” 
*
Gevoelig onderwerp in publieke debat*

De Rekenkamer heeft vooral controles uitgevoerd bij overheidsorganisaties waar burgers veel mee te maken krijgen. En er is speciaal gekeken naar vooringenomenheid, omdat het een gevoelig onderwerp is in het publieke debat.

Irrgang: “Burgers hebben het gevoel dat algoritmes een black box zijn. Dat zijn ze niet. Algoritmes zijn hard nodig om de overheid goed en efficint te laten werken. Onze taak is ervoor te zorgen dat burgers ook vertrouwen kunnen hebben in algoritmes.“

Vorig jaar is met andere organisaties een toetsingskader opgesteld. “Als je algoritmes uitbesteed, maar je weet niet wat er gebeurt, dan wordt het systeem vanzelf een black box. Maak dus goede afspraken. Je moet zeker weten dat zorgvuldig met de gegevens van burgers wordt omgegaan, of dat er geen vooringenomenheid speelt.” 
*
Vooringenomenheid verkleinen*

Vooringenomenheid kan niet voor 100 procent worden uitgesloten, zegt Irrgang. “Maar je kunt het wel aanzienlijk verkleinen door er permanent op te controleren. We geven als voorbeeld samenwoonfraude. Als je dat onderzoekt, gaat het indirect vaker over vrouwen. Je moet dus de uitkomsten vergelijken. Zijn die voor mannen en vrouwen gelijk?”

Irrgang denkt dat met algoritmes een bias veel beter is te voorkomen. “Je kunt bij een politieagent op straat ook niet uitsluiten dat hij vooringenomen is. Maar het valt niet te onderzoeken wat er in zijn hoofd gebeurt. Dat kan wel met algoritmes. Je kunt alles controleren, waardoor het veel transparanter wordt, als het goed wordt ingezet. Daarom stelt het ons ook niet gerust, dat de politie een aantal conclusies niet erkent. Maar de feiten zijn voor ons evident.” 


https://www.trouw.nl/politiek/rekenk...tmes~bdcc1753/

----------


## Revisor

*Commentaar Algoritme*

*Wie controleert wl de algoritmes van de politie?*

23 mei 2022

Aan het gebruik door de overheid van algoritmes voor de verwerking van grote hoeveelheden data kleven risicos. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan de toeslagenaffaire, waarbij algoritmes aan de basis stonden van de keiharde fraudejacht van de belastingdienst op ouders met een laag inkomen en een niet-Nederlandse achtergrond. Een schandaal in de rechtsstaat, ook omdat de afhandeling van de affaire nauwelijks vordert. 

Daarom is het uitstekend hoe scherp de Algemene Rekenkamer het gebruik van algoritmes door de overheid volgt. In zijn nieuwste rapport houdt de Rekenkamer bijvoorbeeld Cas tegen het licht, het Criminaliteit Anticipatie Systeem, waarmee de politie sinds 2014 werkt. Op basis van Cas besluit de politie over de inzet van haar capaciteit. Cas voorspelt, onder andere gebruik makend van historische gegevens over de woon- en verblijfplaats van criminelen maar ook van CBS-data over de inkomensgegevens van gezinnen  en dan vooral de lage inkomensgroepen  waar het risico op incidenten het grootst is. 
*
Onbegrijpelijk hoe de korpsleiding de boot afhoudt*

De Rekenkamer is er kritisch over, omdat het systeem gebrekkig wordt gecontroleerd. Daardoor is niet uit te sluiten dat Cas tot vooringenomenheid jegens specifieke groepen of personen leidt. Met de toeslagenaffaire in het achterhoofd, moet zon conclusie genoeg zijn om alle alarmbellen te laten afgaan. Zeker voor een instituut als de politie, dat toch al onder de vergrootglas ligt en waarin voor een goed functioneren het vertrouwen van de burger belangrijk is. 

Daarom is het onbegrijpelijk hoe de korpsleiding de boot afhoudt. Ze erkent weliswaar het belang van regelmatige controle van data die in het verleden zijn vergaard, maar dat leidt volgens de Rekenkamer niet tot serieuze actie. De politie stelt verder dat zij voldoet aan de Wet politiegegevens en dat de privacywetgeving niet voor haar geldt. Ook zou er altijd een menselijke toets plaatsvinden, waardoor vooringenomen besluiten over de politie-inzet geen serieus probleem is.

De reactie van de politietop is opmerkelijk, omdat de Rekenkamer feitelijk de kritiek herhaalt die Amnesty International eerder uitte op een ander algoritme in Roermond. Amnesty stelde destijds dat het gebruik van Oost-Europese kentekens etnisch profileren in de hand werkt. Minister Grapperhaus, toen nog minister van justitie, wees de klacht van Amnesty af als onjuist. Er was volgens hem niks mis met het algoritme, mensenrechten en privacy waren voldoende geborgd. Daarmee was toen politiek de kous af.

Maar nu er opnieuw een kritisch rapport ligt, is het de vraag of het wegwimpelen van de kritiek wel aanvaardbaar is. Tijd om in te grijpen. Anders is het wachten op nieuwe ontsporingen, zoals bij de toeslagenaffaire. 
_
Het commentaar is de mening van Trouw, verwoord door leden van de hoofdredactie en senior redacteuren.


_https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/wie-cont...itie~bbd9594e/

----------


## Revisor

Dossier: *Je privacy of je leven*

*Analyse*

Gegevens van burgers moeten migratie-management helpen

*EU wil persoonsgegevens van Afrikaanse burgers in ruil voor ontwikkelingsgeld*

*Arne Gillis* 3 maart 2021

*Vanuit verschillende hoeken worden Afrikaanse regeringen gepusht om databanken met persoonsgegevens aan te leggen. Dat kan de bevolking ten goede komen, maar het dient ook een dubbele agenda. En wat met de privacy van Afrikaanse burgers?
*
Een momentopname, februari 2016. Per bus steek ik de grens van Burkina Faso met Niger over. De grootste officile grensovergang tussen de hoofdsteden Ouagadougou en Niamey was toen aan Nigerese kant nog een aftandse hut naast het gloeiendhete tarmac. Drommen reizigers stonden er urenlang aan te schuiven voor de paspoortcontrole. Veel gecontroleerd werd er niet in de duistere hut bij Makalondi. De Nigerese grenswachters hieven godganse dagen vreemdelingentaks, kalasjnikovs losjes op de schoot,  tweeduizend CFA-frank (zon drie euro) per hoofd. Wie aandrong op een reu, splitsten ze geheid nog vierduizend CFA-frank extra in de maag. 

Wie er vandaag passeert met die voorkennis zou zich de ogen uit het hoofd kijken. Weg is het corrupte amateurisme. Fotos van onder meer The New Humanitarian_ (zie ook bovenaan en verderop in dit artikel)_ tonen aan dat de hut van weleer vervangen is door een nieuwer exemplaar, met een dubbele verdieping. Het kloppende hart van de Nigerese grensovergang is vandaag een geavanceerde scanner om de vingerafdrukken te digitaliseren, inclusief camera en computer. Sinds april 2019 zouden er in deze grenspost acht van die apparaten in gebruik zijn genomen.

Stukjes hoogtechnologie, midden in de Sahelregio. Het systeem heet MIDAS en werd ontwikkeld door de Internationale Organisatie voor Migratie (IOM). Het verzamelt en analyseert gegevens van reizigers, waardoor landen een solide databank kunnen aanleggen over migratiebewegingen op hun grondgebied. Het MIDAS-systeem, zo bericht de ngo Privacy International, is gelinkt aan een biometrisch datasysteem van het Amerikaanse ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken, PISCES, en ook aan Interpol.

Ook andere instanties tappen informatie uit de MIDAS-databank. Frontex, dat de Europese buitengrenzen bewaakt, opende eind 2018 in Niger een eerste zogenaamde risicoanalysecel. Die moet criminaliteit opsporen, inclusief illegale grensoversteken, en kan daarvoor een beroep doen op de data uit MIDAS.

Zulke operaties kaderen in een algemene tendens, meldt Transparency International in een rapport dat het al in maart 2020 publiceerde. Die tendens heet: het externaliseren van grenzen. Daarbij besteedt de Europese Unie de bewaking van haar grenzen uit aan derde landen zoals Niger. De digitalisering van grensovergangen diep in de Sahara, inclusief het verzamelen van biometrische gegevens zoals vingerafdrukken, irisscans, zijn daarbij een cruciaal instrument.
*
Op dezelfde hoop*

Niger staat al langer bekend als schoolvoorbeeld van het uitbesteden van Europese grensbewaking. Onderzoekers en journalisten bestempelen het land van president Mahamadou Issoufou als een laboratorium voor het Europese Afrikabeleid, met name sinds 2015, het jaar waarin het oude continent zich verslikte in de vluchtelingenbootjes op de Middellandse Zee.

De Europese Unie voelde zich enkele jaren geleden zelfs niet te beroerd om Nigerese wetten te herschrijven die de migratiebewegingen naar Europa moeten inperken. Wat op de grens van Burkina Faso en Niger gebeurt, is geen unicum. Het gaat een vaart. Het MIDAS-systeem is intussen uitgerold in 23 landen wereldwijd. Daarvan ligt het grootste deel in Sub-Sahara Afrika.

Niet toevallig gaat het allemaal om landen met sterke migratiebewegingen. Zowat overal langs de uitgebreide rafelranden van Europa, van de Balkanlanden over Egypte, Libi, Algerije tot in Niger en Senegal, worden methodes voor massale surveillance uitgerold. Algerijnse politie-eenheden worden door Europa getraind om socialemediakanalen te monitoren. Geavanceerde apparatuur voor telefoontaps (IMSI-catchers, voor de kenners) gaat naar Niger. De Marokkaanse politie krijgt van Europese technici aangeleerd hoe ze met speciale software uit mobiele telefoons allerhande informatie kan trekken. De lijst is lang. De Europese Unie rust de overheden van dergelijke landen uit met middelen voor digitale surveillance en probeert zo door te voeren wat in Niger succesvol bleek: vermijden dat Afrikanen de fysieke grenzen van Europa bereiken.

Deze projecten krijgen financile en logistieke steun van het Europees Noodfonds voor Afrika (EUTF). Dat agentschap werd in 2015 opgericht om de oorzaken van instabiliteit op het continent aan te pakken. In de praktijk, zo zeggen vooraanstaande critici, zou het toch vooral dienen om de migratiebewegingen richting Europa een halt toe te roepen. Een missie die het agentschap zelf ook erkent, maar die het eufemistisch migratie-management noemt.

In ruil voor de uitrol van dergelijke projecten is er ontwikkelingshulp. Ontwikkelingsdoelstellingen worden zo op dezelfde hoop gesmeten als de migratieagenda van de Europese Unie.

*Rijksregisters*

Daarnaast stellen privacyexperts ook vast dat de bevolkingsregisters van Sub-Saharaanse landen in toenemende mate worden gedigitaliseerd, alweer inclusief biometrische gegevens. Zo worden in landen als Senegal en Ivoorkust de bevolkingsregisters bijgewerkt met EUTF-geld, mt vingerafdrukken van alle inwoners. Ook die van Senegalezen die zich in het buitenland bevinden.

Sinds een tiental jaar merken we op dat een aantal actoren meer belang hechten aan de invoer van biometrische systemen, bevestigt Nuerteki Akuetteh vanuit de Ghanese hoofdstad Accra. Concreet: de politieke organen van de EU, de ontwikkelingssector en de bedrijfswereld. Akuetteh is de directrice van Africa Digital Rights Hub, een denktank die zich inzet voor digitale veiligheid op het continent.

 Impliciet resoneerde de boodschap luid: help Europa om de aankomst van vluchtelingen te beperken, en in ruil daarvoor krijg je ontwikkelingsfondsen.
De digitalisering van grenzen en bevolkingsregisters van derde landen kadert in dezelfde logica van grensexternalisering, volgens de experts van Privacy International. Ze stellen dat de aanleg van dergelijke biometrische databanken verbonden zijn aan politieke voorwaardelijkheid.

De ontwikkelingshulp die landen krijgen in ruil voor deelname aan de programmas is niet bepaald een kleinigheid. In 2017 kende de Europese Commissie een riante n miljard euro toe voor projecten in Niger tot 2020. Niger heeft sterk politiek leiderschap getoond, was de boodschap van de EU. Het tegendeel was waar. Hoeveel weerstand de Nigerese president bood is niet onmiddellijk duidelijk, maar hij bezweek uiteindelijk onder druk van het Europese geld.

Impliciet resoneerde de boodschap van de Europeanen in de hele Sahel intussen wel luid en duidelijk: help Europa om de aankomst van vluchtelingen te beperken, en in ruil daarvoor krijg je ontwikkelingsfondsen. Biometrische data maken integraal deel uit van dat beleid. Ze zijn een uiterst handig instrument om mensenmassas in beweging te controleren.

----------


## Revisor

*Gedwongen terugkeer*

Maar het gaat Europa om meer dan louter mensen controleren. In documenten van de EUTF-projecten vinden we voldoende info ter argumentatie dat de aanleg van biometrische databanken ook een ander doel heeft: de terugkeer van irreguliere migranten vanuit Europa vergemakkelijken.

Er zijn bijvoorbeeld projecten om de burgerregisters van Senegal en Ivoorkust te updaten met biometrische gegevens. Het EUTF steunt deze projecten met respectievelijk 28 miljoen en 30 miljoen euro. In het geval van Senegal wordt het mee gemplementeerd met de hulp van het Belgische ontwikkelingsagentschap Enabel.

Zonder een strikt wettelijk kader bevinden systemen voor identiteitsregistratie zich op een hellend vlak richting massacontrole en regelrechte staatsterreur.
In de EUTF-documenten komt herhaaldelijk terug dat ook biometrische gegevens verzameld moeten worden van de Senegalezen en Ivorianen die in het buitenland wonen. In het geval van Ivoorkust staat daar expliciet bij dat de gegevens gebruikt zullen worden om Ivorianen die irregulier in het buitenland verblijven sneller te identificeren. Op die manier moet hun terugkeer makkelijker worden. Hoe dat precies zal gebeuren is nog niet duidelijk, omdat de projecten op dit moment nog uitgerold worden.

Het vernieuwde beleidsmandaat van Europese instellingen als Frontex liegt er ook niet om. Het biedt een veel breder kader voor grensbewaking en samenwerking met derde landen. Het bevat clausules waarin letterlijk staat dat het de bedoeling is om ‘de effectieve en duurzame terugkeer van irreguliere migranten te verhogen’. Dat moet mee mogelijk gemaakt worden door ‘een platform waarop gegevens kunnen worden uitgewisseld in samenwerking met de autoriteiten van relevante derde landen’.

Het is te vroeg om de impact van het nieuwe beleid te meten, maar het is alvast duidelijk dat de databanken minstens een dubbel doel dienen. Privacywaakhonden zien bovendien reden genoeg om te struikelen over dat ‘gegevens uitwisselen met derde landen’.Functieverschuiving

Data zijn big business. Gegevens kunnen verkocht of misbruikt worden. Bepaalde politieke leiders zoeken zondebokken als bliksemafleider voor de echte problemen in hun land, bijvoorbeeld mensen van een bepaalde bevolkingsgroep, gender of seksuele voorkeur. Databanken met die gegevens maken de zoektocht naar zo’n zondebok aanzienlijk makkelijker.

Bij biometrische gegevens, gebaseerd op menselijke karakteristieken zoals vingerafdrukken, gelaatskenmerken, de irissen of zelfs DNA-profielen, zijn de risico’s nog groter. Ze identificeren de persoon namelijk zijn hele leven lang, en onthullen mogelijk meer persoonlijke informatie dan waar de burger in kwestie aanvankelijk akkoord mee ging.

Als gebruikers de risico’s onderschatten, kunnen systemen voor identiteitsregistratie – en dan vooral die met biometrische gegevens – op zich een bedreiging worden voor de mensenrechten. In het bijzonder voor het recht op privacy. Zonder een strikt wettelijk kader bevinden zulke systemen zich op een hellend vlak richting massacontrole en regelrechte staatsterreur.

Identiteitsregistratie kan leiden tot meer ontwikkeling, maar kan evengoed mensen uitsluiten uit de maatschappij, en erger. Dat is geen ingebeeld risico. De voorbeelden van misbruik zijn legio, vandaag en in het verleden, soms met maximale horror als uitkomst.
Meer dan een miljard mensen wereldwijd beschikken niet over papieren die hun identiteit bewijzen, meldt de Wereldbank.
Denk maar aan de Oeigoeren, die herkend, onderdrukt en opgesloten kunnen worden door de Chinese overheid dankzij camera’s met gezichtsherkenning. Of aan Rwanda, waar de Belgische kolonisator etnische registratie invoerde vanuit een verdeel-en-heers-tactiek, en zo de aanzet gaf voor de genocide in de jaren 1990.

In het jargon heet dat misbruik function creep, functieverschuiving: data verzamelen voor het ene doel, maar ze gebruiken voor een ander doel. Bijvoorbeeld: gegevens uit het bevolkingsregister doorspelen aan een politieke partij die er de verkiezingen mee wil winnen.

Europese staten zijn er relatief goed tegen bestand, zeker sinds de invoering van de Algemene Verordening Gegevensbescherming (gekend als de GDPR-wetgeving) enkele jaren geleden. Maar wanneer een Afrikaanse staat systemen voor identiteitsregistratie wil invoeren, zijn ze slechts gebonden aan hun eigen wetgeving, niet aan de Europese.

Hoe gaat het IOM, dat het MIDAS-systeem ontwikkelde, om met deze bedreiging? Op de infofiche van het MIDAS-systeem vinden we terug dat een ‘robuuste bescherming van de data essentieel’ is. Voorts ‘heeft het IOM zelf geen toegang tot de data, maar adviseren we de betrokken Afrikaanse regeringen wel over technische en fysieke beveiligingen in lijn met internationale standaarden’.

MO* informeerde bij de IOM hoe die beveiliging dan precies wordt georganiseerd. Ondanks herhaaldelijk aandringen kregen we geen reactie.

*Privacy*

Vanuit de hoek van Enabel, het Belgische ontwikkelingsagentschap, kwam er wel reactie op onze vragen. Ter herinnering: Enabel implementeert het project waarbij het nationale rijksregister van Senegal wordt aangevuld met biometrische gegevens.

 ‘Er is niets mis met het verzamelen van gegevens, zolang het gebeurt met respect voor de wet.’
_Nuerteki Akuetteh, directrice Africa Digital Rights Hub_
‘Staten zijn soeverein en nemen zelf hun beslissingen over hoe de gegevens beheerd en opgeslagen worden’, zegt Guido Couck, hoofd Communicatie van Enabel. ‘Enabel is van mening dat opname in de burgerlijke stand een mensenrecht is dat de ontwikkeling van maatschappijen ten goede komt.’

De verantwoordelijkheid ligt dus bij de nationale overheden. En daar knelt het schoentje. ‘Op het Afrikaanse continent hebben 25 landen intussen een wettelijk kader ter bescherming van de privacy’, zegt Nuerteki Akuetteh van de Africa Digital Rights Hub. ‘Maar eigenlijk heeft gn van die landen een instelling met voldoende middelen om de wet ook af te dwingen, misschien met uitzondering van Mauritius’. De door privacyexperts gevreesde _function creep_ krijgt zo vrij spel.

De bescherming die Europa voor haar eigen burgers opstelde met de GDPR-wetten vindt het vooralsnog dus niet nodig voor Afrikaanse burgers.
*
Legale schimmen*

Ontwikkelingsagentschappen hameren op het belang van een formele identiteit, dat klinkt logisch. Meer dan een miljard mensen wereldwijd beschikken niet over papieren die hun identiteit bewijzen, zo meldt de Wereldbank. Ruwweg de helft van die mensen woont op het Afrikaanse continent.

De oorzaak? In de eerste plaats worden geboortes ondergeregistreerd, vooral op het platteland, waar mensen letterlijk en figuurlijk ver weg van het overheidsgezag wonen. Verschillende onderzoeken, van onder meer de Wereldbank, hebben aangetoond dat er een directe link bestaat tussen het gebrek aan identiteitsbewijs en het gebrek aan ontwikkeling.
‘Er heeft nog nooit een systeem van dataverzameling bestaan dat niet misbruikt is om individuen schade te berokkenen.’
Wie zijn of haar identiteit niet op papier kan bewijzen, riskeert veel gevolgen daarvan in de echte wereld. Je krijgt geen toegang tot gezondheidszorg, je kan niet gaan stemmen of een bankrekening openen. Naar school gaan wordt moeilijk, laat staan een carrire uitbouwen. Je kan gemakkelijk slachtoffer worden van identiteitsdiefstal. Reizen over lands- of provinciegrenzen is dikwijls illegaal.

De Verenigde Naties onderschrijven dit probleem en beschouwen het ontbreken van identiteitspapieren als een probleem voor het maatschappelijke welzijn. Net daarom werd onder punt 16.9 van de Duurzame Ontwikkelingsdoelen (sdg’s) het volgende doel meegenomen: ‘Tegen 2030 een wettelijke identiteit voorzien voor iedereen, met inbegrip van geboorteregistratie.’

Guido Couck van Enabel stipt aan dat verschillende andere sdg’s gelinkt zijn aan die doelstelling 16.9. Doel 4 bijvoorbeeld, ‘kwaliteitsvol onderwijs’. Als je zegt dat tegen 2030 iedereen kwalitatief onderwijs moet kunnen krijgen, moet je weten over hoeveel mensen het precies gaat. Hetzelfde geldt voor het organiseren van verkiezingen, een systeem van gezondheidszorg, enzovoort. Je hebt als overheid dus een burgerlijke stand nodig met betrouwbare, eenduidige gegevens.

In landen waar een substantieel deel van de inwoners niet kan lezen of schrijven, kunnen biometrische gegevens zoals vingerafdrukken of gelaatsherkenning een uitkomst bieden voor praktische obstakels. Dat erkent ook Akuetteh. ‘Er is niets mis met het verzamelen van gegevens, ’ vindt zij, ‘zolang het gebeurt met respect voor de wet. De grootste uitdaging is dan ook transparantie: wie zit erachter, met wie worden de data gedeeld?’

De uitdaging wordt dan: hoe optimaliseer je de voordelen die technologie kan bieden, terwijl je tegelijkertijd de nadelen ervan minimaliseert? Burgers hebben recht op privacy. En zoals Akuetteh zegt: ‘Er heeft nog nooit een systeem van dataverzameling bestaan dat niet misbruikt is om individuen schade te berokkenen.’
*
Big data, big money*

Akuetteh benadrukt dat de push voor gedigitaliseerde ID-systemen vanuit nog een andere, doorgaans onderbelichte, hoek komt: de bedrijfswereld. De waarde van de markt voor digitale en biometrische ID-systemen zou 1,4 miljard euro bedragen, alleen al op het Afrikaanse continent, zo schat het gespecialiseerde bedrijf Acuity Market Intelligence.

Dat geld gaat in hoofdzaak naar Europese bedrijven: het Franse Idemia en Thales (protagonist van het Franse industrieel-militaire complex), het Duitse Veridos, het Belgische Semlex. Dat laatste bedrijf is in verschillende Afrikaanse landen actief, waaronder Niger en Senegal (niet bij de projecten waarvan sprake in dit artikel). In 2018 had Semlex een omzet van 48 miljoen euro. Er valt veel geld te verdienen met de identiteitsgegevens van burgers.


https://www.mo.be/analyse/eu-wil-per...wikkelingsgeld

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> EU wil persoonsgegevens van Afrikaanse burgers in ruil voor ontwikkelingsgeld



Dat is niet meer dan terecht. Alleen zou dat niet in ruil moeten zijn voor ontwikkelingshulp. Persoonsgegevens zijn noodzakelijk voor mensen die het land inreizen. Als er niet meegewerkt wordt die gegevens te vertrekken moeten die mensen desnoods op zee worden gedumpt. Het moet afgelopen zijn met die illegale invasie. Landen die niet meewerken met eigen burgers terug te nemen moeten een embargo krijgen. Nederland heeft geen ruimte meer op nog meer immigranten op te vangen.

----------


## Revisor

*Ondanks waarschuwing gingen gemeenten door met omstreden fraudedetectiemethode*

Algoritmes Vier Utrechtse gemeenten gebruiken ook in 2022 nog een discriminerende fraudescorekaart om bijstandsuitkeringen te controleren. En Excel-bestand vol vooroordelen bepaalt wie verdacht is en wie niet.

*Marc Hijink* & *Reinier Tromp*

24 juni 2022

Wie *kapper* was, maakte onder het fraudedetectiesysteem een extra hoge kans om gecontroleerd te worden. Foto’s Getty Images

U woont in een woonwagen? Was u tot voor kort kapper? Taxichauffeur, of bouwvakker misschien? Dan loopt u een grotere kans om het stempel ‘verdachte’ te krijgen.


Dat is de logica achter de ‘fraudescorekaart’, een omstreden methode om bijstandsfraude te bestrijden. Deze software die burgers met bijstandsuitkeringen automatisch profileert – indeelt in risicogroepen – was vijftien jaar in gebruik bij 158 Nederlandse gemeenten.

Alle gemeenten trokken in 2020 de stekker uit dit systeem, stond in een Kamerbrief van 14 december 2020. Maar een afgeleide versie van de fraudescorekaart bleef actief in ten minste vier Nederlandse gemeenten. Dit blijkt uit onderzoek van journalistencollectief Lighthouse Report, radioprogramma _Argos_ (omroepen VPRO en HUMAN) in samenwerking met _NRC_. Ze deden een beroep op de Wet openbaarheid bestuur (Wob). Naar aanleiding van dit onderzoek hebben de gemeenten hun werkwijze onlangs alsnog gestaakt. In nog n andere gemeente is de fraudescorekaart zelfs nog altijd actief, stelt VNG. Ze wil niet zeggen welke. 

De betreffende gemeenten – Nieuwegein, Houten, IJsselstein en Lopik – profileerden hun ‘bijstandsvolume’ (bijna drieduizend burgers met een uitkering) op basis van een eenvoudig Excel-bestand met fraudescores. Specifieke doelgroepen kregen daarin het stempel van een risicogroep – potentile fraudeurs.

De scores zijn terug te vinden in n bestandje. Mensen in woonwagens, schoonmaakbedrijven, ‘kamerbewoners’ en beroepen als kappers, glazenwassers, taxichauffeurs, bouwvakkers en horecapersoneel maakten een extra hoge kans om gecontroleerd te worden.

Wie in een goede wijk woonde of een eigen huis had, liep minder kans op controles en werd sneller door de aanvraagprocedure geloodst. Het systeem is ooit ontworpen met statistische data uit 2001 en 2003, op basis van gegevens die door de bedenkers niet meer te achterhalen zijn.

Op dit moment zijn er meer dan 400.000 mensen met een bijstandsuitkering in Nederland. Er is een grote kans dat wie de uitkering tussen 2004 en 2020 aanvroeg, beoordeeld is door de fraudescorekaart. Het systeem was actief in 158 Nederlandse gemeenten. Het beoordeelde burgers aan de hand van gegevens die kwamen uit intakegesprekken aan het loket of die werden aangeleverd via Suwinet, een uitwisselingsdatabase van overheidsdiensten. 
*
Imagoschade*

Na een waarschuwing van een beleidsmedewerker uit Haarlem in 2019 drong bij de overheid door dat de fraudescorekaart niet deugt. „Bijzonder onzorgvuldig” en er is geen „_algoritmic accountability_” [de wetenschappelijke onderbouwing is wankel], schrijven verantwoordelijke ambtenaren van het ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid in 2020. Ze willen af van de fraudescorekaart. Liefst stilletjes, want er dreigt „imagoschade”.

De Vereniging van Nederlandse Gemeenten (VNG) adviseert in 2020 alle gemeenten om de fraudescorekaart uit te schakelen omdat het systeem de privacyregels van burgers schendt. Uit onderzoek van Lighthouse Reports, Argos en NRC blijkt dat minstens vier gemeenten doorgingen met een soortgelijk profileringssysteem. Dat systeem heet DPS Matrix (‘Diagnose-, Plan- en Sturingsmethode’) en is gebaseerd op dezelfde techniek als de fraudescorekaart.

Door het Wob-verzoek kwamen documenten vrij waaruit blijkt dat DPS Matrix in 2022 nog werkte bij ‘Werk en Inkomen Lekstroom’. Dat is de dienst die bijstandsuitkeringen regelt bij vier Utrechtse gemeenten. Waarom de Utrechtse gemeenten tegen het VNG-advies in doorgingen, is niet duidelijk.

De fraudescorekaart zit anno 2022 vol oude onderbuikgevoelens en vooroordelen
Zowel de fraudescorekaart als de afgeleide DPS Matrix zijn gebaseerd op historische data en literatuuronderzoek, blijkt uit gesprekken die Argos voerde met de ontwerpers. Stichting Stimulansz, een kennis- en adviesorganisatie voor alle Nederlandse gemeenten, ontwierp de onderliggende techniek in 2003 en 2004. Dat gebeurde met subsidie van het ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid, met Mark Rutte als staatssecretaris. De gemeente Utrecht gebruikte al een voorloper van zulke software.

Er lijkt geen wetenschappelijke basis voor de voorspellingen van het systeem. Of er in bepaalde beroepsgroepen of risicowijken vaker of ernstiger gefraudeerd werd, is onderbouwd met verouderde data. Het systeem is nooit gevalideerd – op waarheid getest – en de wegingen (scores) zijn niet of nauwelijks aangepast aan daadwerkelijke resultaten. Onderzoekers van de Erasmus Universiteit Rotterdam deden in 2008 een poging om het systeem te controleren. Dat mislukte wegens „gebrek aan data”, volgens de onderzoekers.

Dat betekent dat bijstandsaanvragen tot in 2022 nog werden gewogen op basis van risicoprofielen en vooroordelen van twintig jaar oud. Wie een ‘verdacht’ bedrijf had zoals een schoonmaakbedrijf, of als taxichauffeur, bouwvakker of glazenwasser werkte, krijgt in het Excel-bestand een groen of een oranje stempel: het verschil tussen geen fraudegeval of een mogelijk fraudegeval.

Een woonwagenbewoner kreeg bijvoorbeeld standaard 700 ‘strafpunten’ – de grens voor fraude was 983 punten. Volgens de bedenkers is het systeem zo ontworpen dat niet n factor bepaalt of je een controleur op bezoek krijgt of niet.

De fraudescorekaart en de DPS Matrix zitten anno 2022 vol oude onderbuikgevoelens en vooroordelen. Zo heeft een vrouwelijke kapper volgens het systeem een grotere kans op fraude dan een mannelijke kapper.
De fraudescorekaart werd bedacht in een tijd dat de bijstand een ‘trampoline’ moest zijn die burgers zo snel mogelijk weer richting een baan stuurde – geen comfortabel vangnet. Automatisering en dataverzamelingen moesten daarbij helpen.

Zowel de fraudescorekaart als de DPS Matrix dienden als een adviesmiddel. Uiteindelijk bepaalden ambtenaren wie een controle kreeg. Dat wil niet zeggen dat de mensen die het systeem aanwees als ‘verdacht’ daadwerkelijk fraude pleegden.

Sennay Ghebreab, computerwetenschapper aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam, bekeek de techniek achter de DPS Matrix. „Als je data gebruikt om mensen op te sporen, riskeer je een zelfversterkend systeem te creren. Je richt elke keer de schijnwerper op enkele groepen die steeds meer uitgelicht worden. Want je richt de schijnwerper niet op andere plekken, waar misschien ook iets te vinden is. Daardoor krijg je een tunnelvisie.” 
*
Een nieuwe aanpak*

De vier gemeenten zijn onlangs gestopt met de DPS Matrix, meldt de verantwoordelijke organisatie Werk en Inkomen Lekstroom. „We gaan op zoek naar een ander instrument dat voldoet aan de landelijke richtlijnen op het gebied van het gebruik van algoritmen.”

Pieter Omtzigt, een van de Kamerleden die de Toeslagenaffaire aan het licht bracht waarbij onschuldige burgers onterecht als fraudeurs werden aangemerkt, kijkt niet op de handelswijze van de gemeenten. „Het erge is dat ik hier niet meer van schrik. We hebben de Toeslagenaffaire gehad en nu hebben we ng een profileringssysteem. Nu niet bij de Belastingdienst, maar bij de bijstand.”

Minister Carola Schouten van Armoedestrijding en Participatie (ChristenUnie) gaf deze week aan dat ze de bijstandsregels soepeler wil maken. „De Participatiewet [die de bijstand regelt] is uit balans”, schreef de minister in een brief aan de Tweede Kamer. Haar conclusie: er zijn te veel strenge regels, te strenge sancties en er is te weinig vertrouwen in de burgers.

Met medewerking van Gabriel Geiger en Evaline Schot (Lighthouse Reports)


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/06/24...thode-a4134635

----------


## Revisor

*Herken je een terrorist aan zn bankrekening? Dat proberen banken te doen*

Terrorismefinanciering Het net van de financile terrorismebestrijding wordt steeds breder uitgegooid, merken islamitische organisaties. Rekeningen worden maandenlang geblokkeerd, al zijn er geen aanwijzingen voor betrokkenheid bij terrorisme. Zelfs de banken zetten vraagtekens bij de manier waarop ze naar terreurgeld zoeken.

*Andreas Kouwenhoven* 2 augustus 2022 om 22:30

Illustratie Gijs Kast 

In de Ulu-moskee in Heemskerk was de koffie niet te drinken. De automaat, vonden bezoekers van de kantineruimte, had dringend nieuwe filters nodig. Dus logde de moskeevoorzitter begin vorig jaar in op de online betaalrekening. Om te kijken of er nog genoeg geld op stond.

Maar na het intikken van de pincode, kreeg hij geen saldo te zien. Hij zag een ander scherm: Uw rekening is geblokkeerd.

We dachten eerst aan een misverstand, zegt voorzitter Birol. Misschien had ik de verkeerde pincode ingetoetst?

Als de ABN Amro-bank wordt gebeld, zegt de klantenservicemedewerker dat de moskee maar even moet afwachten. Een paar maanden later valt er een brief door de bus. Er staat in dat er een klantonderzoek loopt naar de moskee. Om u, de maatschappij en onszelf te beschermen tegen het financieren van terrorisme.
Birol houdt de brief omhoog. Dit is hem. Zijn stem slaat over. Wij, terroristen?! Ik wist niet wat ik las. 
*
Levensverzekering*

Banken zijn de afgelopen jaren veranderd in particuliere terreurbestrijders. De financile instellingen zijn door de overheid verantwoordelijk gemaakt voor het opsporen van transacties die bestemd zijn voor terroristische doeleinden. Het idee erachter is simpel: als terroristen niet aan geld kunnen komen, wordt het plegen van een aanslag een stuk lastiger.

Het vinden van dat terreurgeld is minder eenvoudig. Banken moeten daarvoor hun klanten en geldstromen doorlichten. Maar een bank verwerkt jaarlijks miljarden transacties  hoe vind je die ene terroristische betaling?

Daar heeft toezichthouder De Nederlandsche Bank (DNB) beleid voor ontwikkeld. Dat heeft een naam: risicogebaseerd werken. Banken moeten de achtergronden van hun klanten in beeld brengen, en daar een risicoprofiel aan hangen: een inschatting van hoe waarschijnlijk het is dat de klant terrorisme financiert. Klanten waarbij dat risico klein is  het overgrote deel  worden met rust gelaten. Wie het stempel hoog risico krijgt, wordt extra onderzocht en bevraagd. Als de bank vermoedt dat er iets mis is, volgen sancties. De naam van zon klant kan worden doorgegeven aan de politie, hij kan op een zwarte lijst komen of zijn bankrekening kwijtraken.

De Ulu-moskee in Heemskerk krijgt er begin 2021 mee te maken. Na ontvangst van de brief over een klantonderzoek wordt duidelijk dat het de bank niet specifiek te doen is om deze moskee. Dezelfde brieven worden gestuurd aan tientallen andere organisaties en bestuurders van de koepel waar de moskee bij hoort: Milli Grs. Deze Turkse organisatie heeft zon 30.000 volgers in Nederland.

De brieven, ingezien door _NRC_, staan vol gedetailleerde vragen over ogenschijnlijk reguliere overboekingen. De ene bestuurder wordt gevraagd waarom hij regelmatig 2,50 euro aan zijn moskee doneert. De andere waarom hij geld overmaakt aan zijn levensverzekering. De voorzitter van de lokale vrouwenvereniging krijgt de vraag waarom zij onlangs 500 euro aan haar echtgenoot heeft overgemaakt.

Sommigen schenken geen geld aan de moskee uit angst voor problemen met de bank
De impact hiervan is gigantisch, zegt Milli Grs-penningmeester Aslan Kurt. Onze leden worden ondervraagd als vermeende terroristen, alleen maar omdat zij actief zijn voor onze moskeen.

Door het ingrijpende onderzoek trekken donateurs en bestuurders zich terug. Het voortbestaan van de hele koepel is in gevaar, zegt de penningmeester. Mensen durven geen geld meer te schenken uit angst dat zij k problemen krijgen met de bank.

Ook voor de Ulu-moskee zijn de gevolgen groot. Vaste lasten zoals de elektriciteit kon de moskee nog voldoen. Maar nieuwe lesboeken konden niet worden betaald. De verbouwing die nodig was vanwege een lekkage kon niet doorgaan. Voorzitter Birol: Zonder rekening kun je wel opdoeken. 
*
Algoritmes*

De Turkse moskeekoepel staat hier niet alleen in. _NRC_ sprak diverse moskeen die de afgelopen jaren te maken hebben gekregen met ingrijpende bankonderzoeken. Een peiling van het Centraal Bureau Fondsenwerving laat zien dat zij geen uitzondering zijn: een derde van de charitatieve organisaties die in de problemen komen met hun bank zijn van religieuze aard. Hoe komt dat?

In het opsporen van terrorismefinanciering laten banken zich leiden door zogeheten indicatoren: kenmerken van een verdachte klant of betaling. Op soortgelijke wijze proberen banken ook witwassen op te sporen. Denk aan een autoverhuurder die veel meer inkomsten heeft dan vergelijkbare bedrijven. Of een coffeeshophouder die opvallend veel cash op de rekening stort. Dat zijn redenen voor een bank om een klant door te lichten.

Voor je het weet, wordt onderscheid gemaakt op grond van religie
_Marieke de Goede politicoloog_
Maar hoe herken je een terrorist aan zijn betaalrekening? Niet, zegt Marieke de Goede, hoogleraar politicologie aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam. Zij evalueerde in 2018 de aanpak van terrorismefinanciering voor onderzoeksinstituut WODC. De conclusie: het beleid werkt niet goed. Het uitgavenpatroon van een terrorist is nauwelijks te onderscheiden van dat van andere mensen.

Dat gold bijvoorbeeld voor de IS-aanhangers die in de voorbije jaren aanslagen pleegden in Europa. De financile bedragen die daarmee gepaard gingen, waren klein en onopvallend, zegt De Goede.

Ook slaagden banken er niet in uitreizigers te detecteren die naar Syri vertrokken om zich aan te sluiten bij IS. De Goede: Zo gingen banken aankopen in survivalwinkels monitoren, omdat Syrigangers daar vaak spullen kochten voor hun vertrek. Maar miljoenen Nederlanders doen daar aankopen, dus dat werkte niet. Ook werd gekeken naar pintransacties van Nederlanders aan de Turkse grens. Ook dat leverde te veel valse meldingen op. Er zijn simpelweg geen betrouwbare indicatoren te vinden voor terrorismefinanciering.

Terwijl het in de praktijk dus een onmogelijke opgave is, leggen de overheid en toezichthouder DNB veel druk op banken om terrorismefinanciering te rapporteren. Het gevolg, zegt De Goede, is dat banken op vergaande manieren proberen om toch iets te vinden. Ze laten computers via algoritmes zoeken naar klanten die voldoen aan bepaalde patronen die zouden wijzen op terrorismefinanciering. Een dubieuze aanpak, vindt De Goede. Voor je het weet, ben je onderscheid aan het maken op grond van geloofsovertuiging.

Recent promotieonderzoek aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam laat zien dat banken hier nu al tegenaan schuren. Promovendus Esm Bosma interviewde tientallen bankmedewerkers over hoe zij terrorismefinanciering opsporen. Zij constateerde tijdens haar veldwerk tussen 2017 en 2019 dat banken vrijwel uitsluitend op zoek waren naar islamitisch genspireerd terrorisme. Bij het voeden van de algoritmes kwamen al snel indicatoren op tafel die raken aan etnisch profileren. Bankmedewerkers noemden Arabisch klinkende achternamen, islamitische organisaties en wijken waarin veel extremisten wonen als potentieel bruikbare risico-indicatoren om jihadisten te detecteren.

Een bankanalist vertelt in de studie dat het weliswaar verboden is om de religie van klanten te registreren, maar dat dit toch is vast te stellen door bijvoorbeeld te kijken of een klant geld doneert aan een moskee. Deze gegevens kunnen volgens de analist worden gebruikt voor intern onderzoek naar klanten.

Een andere manier waarop banken terrorismefinanciering proberen te ontdekken, is door mediaberichten in de gaten te houden. Zodra over een klant iets belastends in de openbaarheid verschijnt, moeten banken van toezichthouder DNB direct een onderzoek instellen.

De keerzijde van die werkwijze laat de zaak tegen moskeekoepel Milli Grs zien. De koepel is volgens wetenschappelijk onderzoek conservatief, maar houdt zich keurig aan de wet. In 2018 berichtte _NRC_ dat een clubje Milli Grs-jongeren een radicale imam in Turkije had bezocht. Dat nieuws werd vervolgens aangedikt op weblogs, die de hele moskeekoepel betichtten van terrorisme. ABN Amro las mee. In de brieven aan Milli Grs verwees de bank naar de negatieve publicaties op onder meer complotblog Stopdebankiers.nl en het rechts-nationalistische Sceptr.net. 

 Klopte er iets van die berichten? Uit de brieven blijkt niet dat de bank daar onderzoek naar gedaan heeft, maar vooral wil weten welke maatregelen Milli Grs neemt om dergelijke negatieve berichtgeving in de toekomst te voorkomen.

Ook de islamitische hulporganisatie Israa werd vorig jaar door de bank geconfronteerd met negatieve berichtgeving op blogs. Publicist Carel Brendel beschuldigde de Rotterdamse stichting van connecties met de Palestijnse organisatie Hamas. Rabobank zegde de rekening op, waarna de stichting een rechtszaak aanspande om het besluit terug te draaien. In de rechtszaak verwijst Rabobank naar de negatieve blogs. Tegelijkertijd moet de bank toegeven dat er geen link kan worden aangetoond tussen Israa en terrorisme. Maar de bank moest iets doen na de negatieve publiciteit. Volgens de rechter is de Rabobank ten onrechte uitgegaan van de juistheid van de blogs: de stichting krijgt haar rekening terug.

----------


## Revisor

*Kijken naar wat wordt uitgedragen*

Ook achter de schermen worden banken gevoed met informatie. Zo volgde terrorismecordinator NCTV islamitische groepen online, en stuurde informatie daarover door naar de Financial Intelligence Unit (FIU). Dit meldpunt, waar banken verdachte transacties melden en waar de risico-indicatoren worden bedacht om naar terrorismefinanciering te zoeken, onderzocht de informatie zelf, of deelde die met banken. De cordinator is hier mee gestopt, omdat het de informatie helemaal niet mcht verzamelen en delen.

De NCTV wees de FIU ook op een lijst met namen van 23 moskeen die in een studie van onderzoeksinstituut WODC in verband worden gebracht met het salafisme, een uiterst orthodoxe stroming binnen de islam. De FIU deelde deze lijst met de banken. „Door die lijst konden de banken zeggen: deze stichtingen vormen kennelijk de salafistische kerngroep, omdat de NCTV dat aangeeft. Dus d geldstromen zijn we gaan onderzoeken”, zegt een woordvoerder van de FIU.

De aangeleverde informatie klopte lang niet altijd. Zo werd actiegroep ‘Muslim Rights Watch’ door de NCTV een salafistische organisatie genoemd die ‘onverdraagzaam, anti-integratief en antidemocratisch gedachtengoed’ zou verspreiden. Onterecht, bepaalde de rechter onlangs. De NCTV moest rectificeren. Maar toen was de schade al geleden: na het onjuiste bericht kon de actiegroep bij geen enkele bank meer terecht. De Rabobank blokkeerde de aanvraag voor een rekening. ABN Amro schreef: „Helaas moeten wij uw aanvraag om moverende redenen afwijzen.” De Regiobank liet weten dat een ‘religieuze organisatie’ zoals de islamitische actiegroep „niet past binnen de doelgroep”. Muslim Rights Watch is een meldpunt gestart voor moslims die hetzelfde overkomt.

Islamitische organisaties krijgen steeds vaker te horen dat banken niet met hen in zee willen. Bunq Bank wees in april 2019 een aanvraag af van een ondernemer die islamitisch onderwijs wilde aanbieden. Reden: klanten met religieuze doelstellingen zouden een verhoogd risico op terrorismefinanciering met zich meebrengen. Daarom wilde Bunq dit soort klanten niet meer. De ondernemer spande een zaak aan bij het College voor de Rechten van de Mens, dat bepaalde dat er sprake was van discriminatie op grond van godsdienst.

Het is precies waar hoogleraar De Goede voor vreest: dat banken in hun zoektocht naar terrorismefinanciering hun net z breed uitgooien, dat sommige groepen en stichtingen op voorhand verdacht zijn. „Terrorisme ging vroeger om het voorbereiden van een aanslag, maar de terrorismefinancieringwetgeving maakt veel breder ingrijpen mogelijk. Steeds vaker kiezen banken ervoor om klanten aan de kant te zetten – enkel omdat zij als een ‘risico’ worden beschouwd, niet omdat zij regels hebben overtreden.”

„Het is een ontzettend lastige discussie”, zegt Hennie Verbeek-Kusters, hoofd van de FIU. Verbeek-Kusters bestrijdt dat die indicatoren, die volgens haar geheim moeten blijven om kwaadwillenden niet wijzer te maken, discriminerend zijn. Wel erkent zij dat het antiterrorismebeleid steeds verder wordt opgerekt. Banken kijken vaker naar „wat er wordt uitgedragen” door een klant, en of die boodschap wel „in lijn is met ons Nederlandse rechtssysteem”.

Maar heeft dat nog wel iets te maken met het voorkomen van de financiering van terrorisme, waar de wet voor bedoeld was? Verbeek-Kusters heeft daar „geen antwoord op”, zegt ze. Ze noemt het vraagstuk „lastig” en „complex”. „Is de bank een gedachtenpolitie? Dat is een discussie die nu wordt gevoerd. Ik heb de oplossing ook niet.”

En hoe kijken de banken hier zelf naar? ABN Amro laat weten wettelijk verplicht te zijn om klantonderzoeken uit te voeren. Dat gebeurt „zonder aanziens des persoons”, maar de bank is zich „bewust van risico’s op discriminatie”, zegt een woordvoerder. „Als je met algoritmes werkt, is er altijd een risico op discriminatie. Mensen hebben onbewust vooroordelen. Het zou naef zijn om te zeggen dat die niet in onze systemen zitten.”

Van etnisch profileren willen banken niets weten, „dat doen ze niet”, aldus de Nederlandse Vereniging van Banken (NVB). Maar ze ziet ook dat de jacht op terrorismefinanciering nevenschade met zich meebrengt. Misschien wel te veel, zegt hoofd veiligheidszaken Yvonne Willemsen van de NVB. „We hebben met zijn allen een enorm systeem opgetuigd, maar wat is het resultaat? Is Nederland nu een stukje veiliger geworden? Ik vrees van niet.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/08/02...isten-a4138015

----------


## Revisor

Een gift geven aan een moskee leidt er toe dat de belastingdienst je als fraudeur classificeert en je bank onderzoek naar je doet voor het financieren van terrorisme.

My God, waar zijn we in beland?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
In China zou dit allemaal niet gebeuren. Over een tijdje (niet al te lang) deelt Comunistisch China de lakens uit. En dan kunnen de mensen die het westen, de westerse democratie en het westers kapitalisme zo diep minachten en haten, zich onderwerpen aan een oosterse dictatoriale wereldorde. Veel geluk er mee.




.

----------


## Revisor

*De vijfde colonne draagt geen djellaba*

Na het vele dodelijke politiegeweld in de Verenigde Staten tegen zwarte Amerikanen, werd de uitdrukking _walking while Black_ gemunt: door simpelweg op straat te lopen ben je als zwart persoon al verdacht. Daar hoef je verder geen moeite voor te doen.

Daar kunnen we in Nederland de term _banking while muslim_ aan toevoegen, want een eenvoudige donatie van 2,50 euro aan je lokale moskee blijkt voor banken al reden voor onderzoek naar terrorismefinanciering. Dat werd duidelijk uit het artikel _Als geld overmaken aan je echtgenoot verdacht wordt_ eerder deze week in _NRC_ (3/8): Nederlandse banken vinden de meest alledaagse overschrijvingen door moslims al verdacht.

Daarbij hanteren ze niet het principe onschuldig tot het tegendeel is bewezen, ze grijpen al in als ze dnken dat er sprake is van terroristische motieven, waarbij het enige aanknopingspunt de islamitische achtergrond van clinten is. Zo kon een voorzitter van een moskee in Heemskerk geen nieuwe koffiefilters bestellen, omdat de rekening door de bank was geblokkeerd.

Koffiefilters. Terrorisme is ook niet meer wat het geweest is. Volgens het artikel is negatieve publiciteit voor banken een reden islamitische organisaties af te wijzen. Maar als negatieve pers een argument is, dan hebben we met de banken zelf ook nog wel wat flinke appels te schillen. Opvallend, en ronduit schokkend, is dat banken zich laten leiden door berichten op obscure websites met ongefundeerde verdachtmakingen. De Rabobank ging af op de hijgerige publicist Carel Brendel, die zon beetje iedere moslim in Nederland met overslaande stem linkt aan de moslimbroeders of Hamas. Of allebei.

Maar er is nog iets fundamenteel mis met de houding van banken. Door mensen met een islamitische achtergrond bij voorbaat als verdacht te beschouwen, plaats je hen buiten de samenleving. Mensen worden niet beoordeeld op wat ze doen, maar op hun geloof. Daarmee gaan de banken mee in het idee dat de islam inherent vijandig is en moslims een vijfde colonne zijn. Wilders is er groot mee geworden.

Er is in de politiek en media jarenlang zoveel twijfel gezaaid over moslims, dat het nu kennelijk een ingeburgerd en geaccepteerd feit is dat je hen mag verdenken en uitsluiten. Diezelfde moslims die door de politiek ervan beschuldigd werden met hun rug naar de samenleving te staan, vinden zichzelf maar al te vaak met de rug tegen de muur en de samenleving als geheel tegenover zich. Uitgezonderd vanwege hun geloof, gewantrouwd als gevaar. 
Ondertussen is het echte gevaar open en bloot onder ons. Terwijl moslims beticht werden van een groot, sinister complot om het Westen in het geheim te onderwerpen, werkte extreem-rechts daar in alle openheid aan.

Nadat hoogleraar Leo Lucassen twitterde dat niets zo globalistisch is als extreem-rechts, reageerde Thierry Baudet daar triomfantelijk op: Klopt, we zijn ons aan het verbinden. En we gaan jullie verslaan.

Een gedenkwaardige tweet waarin Baudet voor n keer de waarheid schreef. Op internationaal niveau werkt extreem-rechts nauw samen. Er zijn geldstromen  het Amerikaanse International Freedom Alliance Foundation betaalde Wilders advocatenkosten , Eva Vlaardingerbroek verschijnt met regelmaat op het Amerikaanse Fox, Trump steunt de Nederlandse boeren-terreuracties en Nederlandse journalisten en politici bezingen openlijk hun liefde voor anti-democratische autocraten als Poetin en Orbn.

Ze zitten in het hart van ons parlement, ze werken in de media, leiden studenten op aan onze universiteiten en hebben de beschikking over fondsen. De vijfde colonne is onder ons, maar draagt geen djellaba en baard, maar is wit en netjes in pak  en dus niet verdacht.

Terwijl zij verder aan de poten van de rechtsstaat zagen, de democratie ondermijnen en het debat vergiftigen met aperte en onbeschaamde leugens, hebben de banken het allemaal onder controle. Die 2,50 euro per maand aan de lokale moskee ontglipt hun aandacht niet.

Ondertussen blijkt voor moslims de belofte dat als je maar je best doet en je aan de wet houdt, je er dan bij hoort een leugen.

* Hassnae Bouazza* is schrijver, journalist, columnist en programmamaker.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/08/05...llaba-a4138271


Ik moet by the way eigenlijk niets van Hasna hebben. Ik vind dat ze in de afgelopen decennia zelf heeft (indirect) meegewerkt aan het criminaliseren van moslims.

----------


## Revisor

*Aan banken als gedachtenpolitie is geen behoefte*

Terreurbestrijding 

 

Ervaar jij problemen met de bank en heb jij het idee dat de islamitische identiteit de reden is van jouw problemen? Meldpunten van belangenorganisaties hebben in een democratische rechtsstaat dezelfde functie als rood knipperende lichtjes op het dashboard. Reden om op de rem te trappen. Zeker als er daadwerkelijk iets gaande blijkt dat gecorrigeerd moet worden.

In dit geval is dat de zoektocht naar terreurfinanciering door banken, daartoe aangemoedigd door de overheid. Die blijkt neer te komen op het najagen van illusies: dat een terrorist of dito-sympathisant berhaupt te herkennen is aan zijn bestedingspatroon.

Een recent _NRC_-onderzoek schetst een onthutsend portret. Banken als poortwachter annex toezichthouder op het uitgavenpatroon van individuele burgers en rechtspersonen met een moslimidentieit. Er blijkt een eenzijdige verdenking te bestaan met als gevolg dat moskeen en religieuze organisaties door hun banken vrij consequent op de korrel worden genomen. Op basis van boterzachte aannames worden dan bankrekeningen geblokkeerd en indringende vragen gesteld. Die werken stigmatiserend en intimiderend  giften overmaken wordt zo een persoonlijk risico, waar achteraf uitleg over moet worden gegeven. Als je tenminste moslim bent.

Terwijl de AIVD in zn meest recente jaarverslag nog noteerde: Een aanslag van rechts terroristische eenlingen of groepjes is voorstelbaar. Maar daar hebben de algoritmen van de bank kennelijk geen ruimte voor.

Discrimineren is zo staande praktijk geworden, onder de dekmantel van terreurbestrijding. Wordt uw religieuze organisatie op complotblogs of radicaal-rechtse sites in een dubieus daglicht geplaatst? De bank komt vragen wat u deed om dat te voorkomen, of het nu waar is of niet. Bij twijfel wordt de bankrekening gesloten of valt u acuut buiten onze doelgroep. Alweer, als u moslim bent.

Het is een uitvloeisel van het verplichte KYC-beleid ofwel _know your customer_, vooral bedoeld om het zwartgeld- en witwascircuit mee te bedwingen. Maar ook ingezet om dubieuze geldstromen naar terroristische organisaties tijdig te onderkennen en tegen te gaan. Een mooi doel, maar inmiddels staat ook vast dat aanslagplegers helemaal niet herkend kunnen worden op basis van hun bancaire gedrag. Onderzoek laat zien dat deze methode inefficint en ineffectief is. Het ontdekken van eventuele verdachte financile patronen is extreem moeilijk. En eigenlijk niet langs deze weg te bestrijden, laat staan te voorkomen.

De standaard praktijk is dus etnisch en religieus profileren: algoritmen die Arabisch klinkende achternamen en specifiek reisgedrag combineren. Het opsporingsrendement is laag, de schade is groot. Deze praktijk is uiteraard onacceptabel. Meest schrijnend is dat dit allemaal al een paar jaar bekend is. Zij die het uitvoeren blijken er grote twijfels over te hebben. Hennie Verbeek-Kusters, hoofd van de _Financial Intelligence Unit_, erkent dat banken klanten met een moslimidentiteit steeds meer beoordelen op wat ze uitdragen en of dat wel in lijn is met ons Nederlandse rechtssysteem. Dat is dus een politiek-ideologische ballotage die ver af staat van controle op het feitelijk financieel steunen van terreurdoelen.

Is de bank een gedachtenpolitie?, is de discussie achter de schermen, zegt zij. Die vraag stellen is hem ook beantwoorden. Nee. Natuurlijk niet. Daaraan is in een democratische rechtsstaat principieel geen behoefte  zeker niet bemand door banken. Die vervullen k een nutsfunctie.

_Dit is het dagelijkse commentaar van NRC. Het bevat meningen, interpretaties en keuzes. Ze worden geschreven door een groep redacteuren, geselecteerd door de hoofdredacteur. In de commentaren laat NRC zien waar het voor staat. Commentaren bieden de lezer een handvat, een invalshoek, het is eerste hulp bij het nieuws van de dag._

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/08/10...oefte-a4138536

----------


## Revisor

Rohingya Refugees Camp in Ukhia, Cox's Bazar, Bangladesh (foto: captain raju, wikimedia commons)

*Amnesty International Vlaanderen*

*Algoritmes Facebook wakkerden haat en geweld tegen Rohingya aan, Meta is herstelbetalingen verschuldigd

De gevaarlijke algoritmes en het roekeloze winstbejag van Facebook-eigenaar Meta hebben substantieel bijgedragen aan de wreedheden die het leger van Myanmar in 2017 heeft begaan tegen de Rohingya-bevolking. Dat zegt Amnesty International in een nieuw rapport dat vandaag is gepubliceerd.*

vrijdag 30 september 2022 15:03

“In 2017 werden de Rohingya met duizenden tegelijk gedood, gefolterd, verkracht en ontheemd als onderdeel van de campagne van etnische zuivering door de veiligheidstroepen van Myanmar. In de maanden en jaren voorafgaand aan de gruweldaden versterkten Facebooks algoritmes een storm van haat tegen de Rohingya. Dit droeg bij aan het geweld in de echte wereld”, aldus Agns Callamard, Amnesty International’s secretaris-generaal.

“Terwijl het leger van Myanmar misdaden tegen de mensheid beging tegen de Rohingya, profiteerde Meta van de echokamer van haat die werd gecreerd door haar haatzaaiende algoritmes.”

“Meta moet ter verantwoording worden geroepen. Het bedrijf heeft nu de verantwoordelijkheid om genoegdoening te bieden aan al diegenen die hebben geleden onder de gewelddadige gevolgen van hun roekeloze acties.”

Sawyeddollah, een 21-jarige Rohingya-vluchteling, vertelde Amnesty International: “Ik zag een heleboel vreselijke dingen op Facebook. En ik dacht gewoon dat de mensen die dat plaatsten slecht waren … Toen realiseerde ik me dat het niet alleen deze mensen zijn – de posters – maar dat Facebook ook verantwoordelijk is. Facebook helpt hen door hun platform niet goed te beheren.”

De Rohingya zijn een etnische minderheid die voornamelijk uit moslims bestaat en gevestigd is in de noordelijke deelstaat Rakhine van Myanmar. In augustus 2017 ontvluchtten meer dan 700.000 Rohingya Rakhine toen de veiligheidstroepen van Myanmar een gerichte campagne lanceerden van wijdverspreide en systematische moord, verkrachting en het verbranden van huizen. Het geweld volgde op decennia van door de staat gesteunde discriminatie, vervolging en onderdrukking van de Rohingya, die neerkomen op apartheid.
*
Een anti-Rohingya echokamer*

Meta maakt gebruik van op engagement gebaseerde algoritmische systemen om Facebooks nieuwsfeeds, rangschikkingen, aanbevelingen en groepsfuncties aan te sturen en zo vorm te geven aan wat er op het platform te zien is.

Meta heeft er baat bij als Facebook-gebruikers zo lang mogelijk op het platform blijven, door meer gerichte reclame te verkopen. Het tonen van opruiende inhoud – waaronder inhoud die aanzet tot haat, geweld, vijandigheid en discriminatie – is een doeltreffende manier om mensen langer op het platform te houden. Het bedrijfsmodel van Facebook is gebaseerd op surveillance en online kunnen volgen van mensen. De bevordering en versterking van inhoud die hen op het platform houdt, is essentieel daarvoor.

In de maanden en jaren voorafgaand aan het harde optreden was Facebook in Myanmar een echokamer geworden van anti-Rohingya-inhoud. Aanhangers van het Myanmarese leger en radicale boeddhistische nationalistische groeperingen overspoelden het platform met anti-moslimcontent, waarbij desinformatie werd gepost waarin werd beweerd dat er een moslimovername op handen was en de Rohingya’s werden afgeschilderd als ‘indringers’.

Inhoud die aanzet tot geweld en discriminatie reikte tot in de top van de militaire en civiele leiding van Myanmar.
In n bericht, dat meer dan 1.000 keer werd gedeeld, werd een moslim-mensenrechtenverdediger afgebeeld en beschreven als een ‘nationale verrader’. De reacties op het bericht bevatten dreigende en racistische boodschappen, waaronder “Hij is een moslim. Moslims zijn honden en moeten worden doodgeschoten”, en “Laat hem niet in leven. Verwijder zijn hele ras. De tijd dringt”.

Inhoud die aanzet tot geweld en discriminatie reikte tot in de top van de militaire en civiele leiding van Myanmar. De hoogste generaal Min Aung Hlaing, de leider van het leger van Myanmar, postte in 2017 op zijn Facebook-pagina: “Wij verklaren openlijk dat ons land absoluut geen Rohingya-ras heeft.” In februari 2021 greep hij via een staatsgreep de macht.

In juli 2022 oordeelde het Internationaal Gerechtshof (ICJ) dat het bevoegd is om een zaak tegen de regering van Myanmar aan te spannen op grond van het Genocideverdrag, op basis van de behandeling van de Rohingya door Myanmar. Amnesty International verwelkomt deze belangrijke stap om de regering van Myanmar ter verantwoording te roepen en blijft erop aandringen dat hooggeplaatste leden van het Myanmarese leger worden berecht voor hun rol in de misdaden tegen de Rohingya.

In 2014 probeerde Meta een anti-haatinitiatief te steunen dat bekend staat als ‘Panzagar’ of ‘flower speech’, door een stickerpakket te creren voor Facebookgebruikers om te posten als reactie op inhoud die geweld of discriminatie voorstond. De stickers droegen boodschappen als ‘Denk na voor je iets deelt’ en ‘Wees niet de oorzaak van geweld’.

Uit interne studies uit 2012 bleek dat Meta wist dat zijn algoritmen konden leiden tot ernstige schade in de echte wereld.
Activisten merkten echter al snel dat de stickers onbedoelde gevolgen hadden. De algoritmes van Facebook interpreteerden het gebruik van deze stickers als een teken dat mensen een post leuk vonden en begonnen ze te promoten. In plaats van het aantal mensen dat een haatzaaiende post zag te verminderen, maakten de stickers de posts juist zichtbaarder.

De onafhankelijke internationale onderzoeksmissie van de Verenigde Naties voor Myanmar concludeerde uiteindelijk dat de sociale media een belangrijke rol speelden bij de wreedheden in een land waar “het internet = Facebook”.

Mohamed Showife, een Rohingya-activist, zei: “De Rohingya dromen er gewoon van om op dezelfde manier te leven als andere mensen in deze wereld … maar jullie, Facebook, jullie hebben onze droom vernietigd.”
*
Facebook verzuimt om op te treden*

In het rapport wordt gedetailleerd beschreven hoe Meta herhaaldelijk heeft nagelaten de nodige due diligence uit te voeren met betrekking tot de mensenrechten bij zijn activiteiten in Myanmar, ondanks het feit dat het hiertoe volgens internationale normen verplicht was.

Uit interne studies uit 2012 bleek dat Meta wist dat zijn algoritmen konden leiden tot ernstige schade in de echte wereld. In 2016 werd in Meta’s eigen onderzoek duidelijk erkend dat “onze aanbevelingssystemen het probleem van extremisme doen groeien”.

In 2014 hebben de autoriteiten van Myanmar Facebook zelfs tijdelijk geblokkeerd vanwege de rol van het platform bij het uitlokken van een uitbarsting van etnisch geweld in Mandalay.
Meta ontving tussen 2012 en 2017 herhaalde mededelingen en bezoeken van lokale activisten uit het maatschappelijk middenveld toen het bedrijf werd gewaarschuwd dat het dreigde bij te dragen aan extreem geweld.

In 2014 hebben de autoriteiten van Myanmar Facebook zelfs tijdelijk geblokkeerd vanwege de rol van het platform bij het uitlokken van een uitbarsting van etnisch geweld in Mandalay. Meta gaf echter herhaaldelijk geen gehoor aan de waarschuwingen, en handhaafde ook consequent niet zijn eigen beleid over haatzaaiende uitlatingen.

Het onderzoek van Amnesty International bevat een analyse van nieuw bewijs uit de ‘Facebook Papers’ – een archief van interne documenten gelekt door klokkenluider Frances Haugen.

In een intern document van augustus 2019 schreef een Meta-medewerker: “We hebben bewijs uit verschillende bronnen dat haatzaaiende toespraken, verdeeldheid zaaiende politieke toespraken en verkeerde informatie op Facebook … samenlevingen over de hele wereld benvloeden.

We hebben ook overtuigend bewijs dat onze kernproductmechanismen, zoals hoe zaken ‘viraal gaan’, aanbevelingen en het optimaliseren voor betrokkenheid, een belangrijk deel zijn van waarom deze soorten spraak floreren op het platform.”
*
‘Meta moet betalen’*

Amnesty International start vandaag een nieuwe campagne waarin Meta Platforms, Inc. wordt opgeroepen om tegemoet te komen aan de eisen van de Rohingya’s tot herstel.

Vandaag is de eerste verjaardag van de moord op de prominente activist Mohib Ullah, voorzitter van de Arakan Rohingya Society for Peace and Human Rights. Mohib stond in de frontlinie van de inspanningen van de gemeenschap om Meta ter verantwoording te roepen.

Rohingya-vluchtelingengroepen hebben directe verzoeken gedaan aan Meta om genoegdoening te bieden door een onderwijsproject van 1 miljoen dollar te financieren in het vluchtelingenkamp in Cox’s Bazar, Bangladesh. Het financieringsverzoek vertegenwoordigt slechts 0,002% van Meta’s winst van 46,7 miljard dollar uit 2021. In februari 2021 wees Meta het verzoek van de Rohingya-gemeenschap af, door te verklaren: “Facebook houdt zich niet direct bezig met filantropische activiteiten.”

Showkutara, een 22-jarige Rohingya-vrouw en jongerenactiviste, vertelde Amnesty International: “Facebook moet betalen. Als ze dat niet doen, zullen we naar elke rechtbank in de wereld stappen. We zullen nooit opgeven in onze strijd.”

Er zijn ten minste drie actieve klachten van Meta die genoegdoening eisen voor de Rohingya. In december 2021 zijn zowel in het Verenigd Koninkrijk als in de VS civiele rechtszaken tegen het bedrijf aangespannen. Jongerengroepen van Rohingya-vluchtelingen hebben ook een OESO-zaak tegen Meta aangespannen, die momenteel in behandeling is bij het nationale contactpunt van de OESO in de VS.

“De bevindingen moeten de alarmbel doen rinkelen dat Meta dreigt bij te dragen aan verdere ernstige mensenrechtenschendingen, tenzij het fundamentele wijzigingen aanbrengt in zijn bedrijfsmodel en algoritmen”
“Meta heeft bijgedragen tot het vreselijke leed van de Rohingyabevolking in Myanmar. Volgens internationale mensenrechtennormen moet het bedrijf de schade die het berokkende herstellen. De bevindingen moeten de alarmbel doen rinkelen dat Meta dreigt bij te dragen aan verdere ernstige mensenrechtenschendingen, tenzij het fundamentele wijzigingen aanbrengt in zijn bedrijfsmodel en algoritmen”, aldus Agns Callamard.

“Dringende, brede hervormingen van hun algoritmische systemen om misstanden te voorkomen en de transparantie te vergroten, zijn dringend nodig om ervoor te zorgen dat de geschiedenis van Meta met de Rohingya zich elders in de wereld niet herhaalt, vooral daar waar etnisch geweld sluimert.”

“Uiteindelijk moeten staten zorgen voor effectieve wetgeving die mensenrechten beschermt. De handhaving van zo’n wetten moet zorgen dat op surveillance gebaseerde bedrijfsmodellen in de hele technologiesector beteugeld worden. Big Tech heeft bewezen hiertoe niet in staat te zijn wanneer er zulke enorme winsten op het spel staan.”

Op 20 mei 2022 schreef Amnesty International aan Meta over het handelen van het bedrijf met betrekking tot zijn zakelijke activiteiten in Myanmar voor en tijdens de gruweldaden in 2017. Meta antwoordde dat het geen informatie kon verstrekken over de periode voorafgaand aan 2017 omdat het bedrijf “momenteel verwikkeld is in een gerechtelijke procedure met betrekking tot aanverwante zaken”.

Op 14 juni 2022 schreef Amnesty International Meta opnieuw aan met betrekking tot de relevante aantijgingen in het rapport, en om het bedrijf de gelegenheid te geven te reageren. Meta gaf geen commentaar.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...-verschuldigd/

----------


## Revisor

Beeld Werry Crone
*
Column Ilyaz Nasrullah*

*Wie beschermt jongeren tegen de schadelijke kwakzalverij van de politie?*

*Ilyaz Nasrullah* 7 december 2022

Nederland behoort tot de wereldtop van misbruikers van ‘slimme’ technologie. Het nieuwste voorbeeld is de zogeheten Top 400-lijst van de gemeente Amsterdam, waarop jongeren staan van wie de gemeente denkt dat zij in de toekomst zware criminelen kunnen worden. Dit schandaal lijkt regelrecht uit de scifi-film _Minority Report_ te komen. De gemeente Amsterdam experimenteert met ‘algoritmen’ (risicoclassificatiemodellen) om te bepalen wie er op deze zwarte lijst moeten komen. Jongeren die op de lijst belanden staan minimaal twee jaar onder toezicht van de politie, zelfs als zij nog geen strafbaar feit gepleegd hebben. Dit staat bekend als _predictive policing_ en is pure kwakzalverij.

Het meest waardeloze van de in Amsterdam gebruikte risicoclassificatiemodellen is door de politie ontwikkeld en heet ProKid+. Op aangeven van deze tool werden in juli 2016 125 jongeren op de Top 400-lijst geplaatst. Hoe dubieus het gebruik van ProKid+ was, is te zien aan het feit dat ambtenaren het dringende advies kregen om in gesprekken met ouders van de geselecteerde jongeren te verzwijgen dat dit risicoclassificatiemodel de reden was dat hun kind als toekomstige zware crimineel gezien werd.

ProKid+ is daarna niet meer gebruikt voor de Top 400. In een brief aan de Amsterdamse gemeenteraad schrijft burgemeester Femke Halsema dat dat is omdat de “complexe weging van verschillende risicofactoren vrij technisch en daarmee moeilijk uit te leggen” was aan betrokkenen. Onzin natuurlijk. Wat niet uit te leggen is, is dat een jongere vandaag als crimineel behandeld wordt omdat een computer ‘voorspelt’ dat die jongere mogelijk, ergens in de toekomst, een ongespecificeerd strafbaar feit zal plegen. 
*
Onvindbaar rapport*

Ondanks het mislukte experiment maakt Halsema in haar brief reclame voor ProKid+. Zo noemt ze dit risicoclassificatiemodel “wetenschappelijk gevalideerd”. Ze verwijst hierbij naar een Nederlandstalig rapport uit 2016 van de Radboud Universiteit. Dit rapport is onvindbaar.

Wel vond ik een wetenschappelijk artikel uit 2017 van de politie en de Radboud Universiteit over ProKid+ in het internationaal laag aangeschreven _Journal of Criminological Research, Policy and Practice.
_ 
Ik viel van mijn stoel toen ik het las. Halsema stelt in haar brief dat ProKid+ “inschat welke jongeren doorgroeien in de (zware) criminaliteit”, maar volgens het artikel identificeert ProKid+ slechts een “hogere kans om later geregistreerd te worden als verdachte”. Niet alleen is een verdachte niet hetzelfde als een dader, Halsema ziet zelfs mogelijk toekomstige verdachten al als daders. 
*
Onterecht aangemerkt aan risicogeval*

En hoe goed doet ProKid+ het eigenlijk? Eind mei 2016, vlak vrdat het ProKid+-experiment in Amsterdam begon, meldde _Trouw_ al dat een eerdere evaluatie liet zien “dat in een derde van de gevallen onterecht een kind was aangemerkt als risicogeval”. Dat is onacceptabel slecht voor zo’n zware verdachtmaking.

Als echte kwakzalvers hebben de politie en de gemeente Amsterdam het onmogelijk voor zichzelf gemaakt om deze fout te zien. Als een Top 400-jongere geen misdrijf pleegt, dan claimen ze dat hun aanpak succesvol is. En als die dat wel doet, claimen ze dat hun voorspelling goed was.

In plaats van een permanent eind te maken aan deze _predictive policing_ gaat de politie dan ook doodleuk verder met ProKid+. In 2023 starten er in Oost-Nederland twee nieuwe proeven mee. Wie beschermt de jeugd tegen dit onethische gexperimenteer?

_Ilyaz Nasrullah is consulent digitale strategie.


_https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/wie-besc...itie~b8a9ec1c/

----------


## Revisor

*Mensenrechtencollege: discriminatie door algoritme voor het eerst aannemelijk, VU moet tegendeel bewijzen*

Het is aannemelijk dat het algoritme van antispieksoftware een student aan de Vrije Universiteit (VU) discrimineerde, zegt het College voor de Rechten van de Mens. Het is nu aan de VU om het tegendeel aan te tonen.

*Fleur Damen* 9 december 2022, 09:56

 Masterstudent Robin Pocornie (links) en Hans de Zwart (rechts) van het Racism and Technology Center.Beeld Guus Dubbelman / de Volkskrant

Het is in Nederland voor het eerst dat iemand erin slaagt discriminatie door een algoritme aannemelijk te maken. Dat schrijft het College voor de Rechten van de Mens (CvRM), het nationale mensenrechteninstituut dat toeziet op gelijke behandeling, vrijdag.

Het college boog zich over de zaak die student Robin Pocornie (26) deze zomer aanspande tegen haar universiteit, de Vrije Universiteit (VU) in Amsterdam. Ze ervoer tijdens de coronapandemie vijf keer problemen bij het inloggen bij antispieksoftware Proctorio, die meerdere Nederlandse universiteit gebruikten om tentamens op afstand te kunnen surveilleren.

De software, die werkt met gezichtsdetectie, detecteerde haar gezicht niet tot ze daar voortdurend een felle lamp op liet schijnen. Volgens Pocornie is het aannemelijk dat dat kwam door haar donkere huidskleur. 
*
Gezichtsdetectie*

De VU ontkende. Ook witte studenten hadden inlogproblemen, stelde de universiteit. Bovendien kan niet n-op-n worden vastgesteld dat de inlogproblemen kwamen door Pocornies huidskleur, aldus de universiteit. De software herkent me niet als mens, en de universiteit erkent mijn ervaring niet, omschreef Pocornie haar ervaring tegenover _de Volkskrant_.

Pocornie besloot samen met het Racism and Technology Center een klacht in te dienen bij het mensenrechtencollege. Ze vindt dat publieke instellingen vooraf moeten controleren of software die ze gebruiken mogelijk discrimineert.

Gezichtsdetectie door algoritmen staat erom bekend minder goed te presteren bij vrouwen en mensen met een donkere huidskleur. De software leert zichzelf patronen  in dit geval gezichten  te detecteren op basis van een collectie fotos. Vervolgens trekt de software bij iedere nieuwe inlogpoging zelf de conclusie of er wel of geen gezicht in beeld is.

Leert het zichzelf de patronen aan op basis van een collectie fotos waarin minder zwarte of gezichten van vrouwen voorkomen, dan zal het die slechter herkennen. Zo ook in het geval van Proctorio; als een onderzoeker het algoritme dat Proctorio gebruikt in 2020 test op 11 duizend gezichten, herkent het programma in meer dan de helft van de gevallen zwarte gezichten niet. 
*
Vermoeden van discriminatie*

Hoe die beslissingen in individuele gevallen precies tot stand komen, is achteraf niet te reconstrueren. En-op-n vaststellen dat het algoritme iemand wel of niet detecteert vanwege diens huidskleur is per definitie onmogelijk. 
Het mensenrechtencollege vindt de bekende tekortkomingen van de software voldoende om een vermoeden van discriminatie hard te maken. Daartegenover staat dat de VU weinig controleerbare gegevens heeft om het tegendeel te bewijzen.

De universiteit krijgt tien weken om die alsnog aan te dragen. Tot die tijd wil de universiteit niet ingaan op de zaak, laat een woordvoerder _de Volkskrant_ weten.

Pocornie is blij met het voorlopige oordeel van het college en is benieuwd naar de reactie van andere universiteiten en hogescholen die vergelijkbare software gebruiken. Ook zij hebben immers studenten van kleur in de collegebanken.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...jzen~b66c072e/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Het is ‘aannemelijk’ dat het algoritme van antispieksoftware een student aan de Vrije Universiteit (VU) discrimineerde, zegt het College voor de Rechten van de Mens. Het is nu aan de VU om het tegendeel aan te tonen.



Een nieuw juridisch kader : "het is aannemelijk dat" en "de aangeklaagde moet onschuld bewijzen". Schuld hoeft niet bewezen te worden. En dan allemaal omdat de "mensen van kleur" een vermoeden hebben. Wat een enorme vooruitgang. 



.

----------


## mrz

Uhm, Nederlandse meisjes staren ook gewoon teveel naar mobiel (of niet) hoor! 😀 

En tsja, hele internet is crimineel... Communicatie werkt beste als punten direct met juiste persoon gecommuniceerd worden.

Maarja, ik zeg hier ook alles...

Ik weiger donkere energie te moeten voelen of anderen moeten laten lijden omdat ik misschien niet asociaal genoeg ben soms... 

End! 😀

----------


## Revisor

*Een uitkering n een aanhangwagen? Dat is verdacht, volgens dit fraudesleepnet*

Fraudebestrijding De overheid gebruikt nog steeds omstreden risicoprofielen om uitkeringsfraude op te sporen. Er komt een onderzoek naar dit LSI-systeem, en een rechtszaak.

*Marc Hijink* 19 december 2022 om 22:45

Het ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid. De overheid gebruikt nog steeds *omstreden risicoprofielen* om uitkeringsfraude op te sporen. Foto Sem van der Wal/ANP

Fraudecontroleurs die langskomen omdat het watergebruik afwijkt, de woning nogal groot is voor iemand in de bijstand, of omdat je als alleenstaande moeder in een achterstandswijk woont: Nederlandse gemeenten maken gebruik van zulke omstreden risicoprofielen om uitkeringsfraude te bestrijden.


Uit onderzoek van _Argos_ en journalistencollectief Lighthouse Reports blijkt dat onder meer gemeenten als Utrecht, Zaanstad, Venlo en Leeuwarden hun gegevens combineren met die van andere overheidsorganisaties, de politie en de Belastingdienst. Op basis van een optelsom van deze risicoprofielen worden vervolgens verdachte adressen bezocht.

Deze methode lijkt op die van SyRI (Systeem Risico Indicatie), een fraudesleepnet dat in 2020 door de rechter werd verboden omdat de aanpak in strijd was met de privacywet. De overheid ging niet in beroep tegen de uitspraak en het verantwoordelijke ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid (SZW) beloofde andere technieken te ontwikkelen. 
*
Tientallen keren*

In de praktijk zijn dit soort risicoprofielen, die lijken op de SyRI-aanpak, de afgelopen jaren tientallen keren ingezet in achterstandswijken als Utrecht Overvecht, Leeuwarden Wielenpolle, Venlo Klingerberg en flat de Brandaris in Zaandam. Dat blijkt uit de documenten die _Argos_ en Lighthouse hebben opgevraagd op basis van de Wet open overheid (Woo). Ook _NRC_ had inzage in deze bronnen.

De betreffende projecten om fraude op te sporen vallen onder de Landelijke Stuurgroep Interventieteams (LSI). Dat is een samenwerkingsverband onder de paraplu van het ministerie van SZW.

LSI verzamelt risicosignalen van deelnemende overheden in n database. Het gaat om indicatoren als waterverbruik, schulden, bankrekeningen, vergunningen, auto- en woningbezit, uitkeringen, kinderen en relaties, geslacht, leeftijd, nationaliteit, afvalaanbod en overlastmeldingen. Het bezit van een aanhangwagen of een dieselauto geldt ook als extra verdacht, blijkt uit de documenten. Alleenstaande vrouwen die tijdens de bijstandsperiode moeder worden, worden in sommige gemeenten als een hoger frauderisico aangemerkt  de gebruikte indicatoren verschillen per gemeente.


In dit systeem is de burger bij voorbaat verdacht
Op een centrale casustafel worden de huishoudens met hoge scores besproken. _Verwonderadressen_, zo heten ze in jargon. Tijdens actiedagen krijgen bewoners een brief: wie de controleur niet binnenlaat loopt kans dat de uitkering stopt. Het is een harde aanpak, schrijven ambtenaren die zich met LSI bezig houden. De mensen die het betreft weten meestal niet dat hun gegevens op deze manier gebruikt zijn en gedeeld kunnen worden met externe organisaties als wijk- en jeugdteams, water- en energiebedrijven of woningcorporaties.
*
De ethische kant*

Een functionaris gegevensbescherming van Zaanstad plaatst in een e-mail naar collegas vraagtekens bij de methode. Ik mis de ethische kant bij deze wijkgerichte aanpak. Moeten wij dit willen? Kunnen wij naar buiten toe duidelijk maken dat dit de enige manier is om het doel te bereiken?

Een groep maatschappelijke organisaties, waaronder vakbond FNV en Privacy First, stapte in 2018 naar de rechter voor een verbod op SyRI. Diezelfde coalitie kondigt aan een rechtszaak aan te spannen tegen de Staat om de LSI-aanpak te beindigen. Tijmen Wisman, voorzitter van het Platform Burgerrechten (n van de organisaties die bezwaar maakt): LSI gaat nog onzorgvuldiger om met je gegevens dan SyRI. Dit is een surveillancesysteem waarbij je als burger bij voorbaat verdacht bent.

Wisman ziet verband met de Toeslagenaffaire, waarbij de Belastingdienst een fraudeopsporingssysteem gebruikte dat de privacyrechten van burgers schond en tienduizenden gezinnen in financile problemen bracht. Dat je gegevens voorkwamen in het fraudesysteem van de dienst Toeslagen was tot juni 2020 mogelijk reden voor nader onderzoek.

De Vereniging van Nederlandse Gemeenten (VNG), die LSI-projecten cordineerde, erkent in een reactie dat de verwerking van gegevens in LSI-verband een forse inbreuk kan zijn op het grondrecht op bescherming van de persoonlijke levenssfeer. Maar volgens VNG is fraudebestrijding niet mogelijk zonder gegevensverwerking en verschilt de werkwijze met die van SyRI: Er is geen sprake van gebruik van buitenproportionele hoeveelheden data. Het samenbrengen van risico-indicatoren is niet in strijd met het Europees Verdrag voor de Rechten van de Mens.

In een reactie op vragen van zelfstandig Tweede Kamerlid Pieter Omtzigt liet staatssecretaris Marnix van Rij (Fiscaliteit en Belastingdienst, CDA) vorige week weten dat deze maand een evaluatie van het LSI-convenant is gestart met speciale aandacht aan de gegevensuitwisseling. Begin 2023 moeten de resultaten daarvan bekend worden.

Minister Carola Schouten (SZW, ChristenUnie) zegt in een reactie dat de overheid oog wil houden voor de menselijke maat: We laten het proces extern doorlichten en kijken ook hoe de (risico-)signalen van LSI-partners tot stand komen. We willen uitgaan van vertrouwen in mensen.

De uitzending van _Argos_ over LSI-aanpak is dinsdag om 23.51 uur op NPO 2.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/19...epnet-a4151997

----------


## mrz

Een "draagmoeder" boven me waar ik niks van wist geneens (sorry dus) en die een ramp probeert te fixen ik zie alleen haar schaduw?

Hmm...

----------


## Revisor

*Het kabinet verwaarloost grondrechten, zegt de privacywaakhond*

In nieuwe wetsvoorstellen worden artikelen over gegevensbescherming te vaak algemeen en vaag geformuleerd, volgens de privacywaakhond.

*Martin Kuiper & Christiaan Pelgrim* 20 december 2022 om 22:45

Aleid Wolfsen van de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP): „Mensen moeten weten waar ze aan toe zijn. Dat gaat hier ernstig mis.” Foto Bart Maat/ANP

Het kabinet verwaarloost Europese grondrechten op het gebied van privacy. In nieuwe wetsvoorstellen zijn de artikelen over gegevensbescherming te vaak algemeen en vaag geformuleerd, waardoor de overheid zichzelf te veel vrijheid geeft om naar eigen inzicht gevoelige persoonsgegevens van burgers te verwerken, onderling te delen en voor andere doeleinden te gebruiken.

Dat zegt Aleid Wolfsen, voorzitter van de Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP), tegen _NRC_. De privacywaakhond ziet alle concept-wetsvoorstellen voorbijkomen waarin persoonsgegevens een rol spelen. De AP toetst die voordat ze naar de Raad van State en vervolgens de Tweede Kamer gaan.

Als je inbreuk wil maken op grondrechten van mensen, dan moet dat heel nauwkeurig gebeuren
„Als je inbreuk wil maken op grondrechten van mensen”, zegt Wolfsen, „zoals de bescherming van hun persoonsgegevens, dan moet dat heel nauwkeurig gebeuren.” In de wet moet duidelijk worden gemaakt welke gegevens de overheid mag opslaan, onder welke voorwaarden en waarom dit zo belangrijk is dat het een inbreuk op de privacy rechtvaardigt.

Wolfsen ziet nog te veel concept-wetten waarin dit niet gebeurt. Dan staat er uitsluitend dt er persoonsgegevens verwerkt worden, zonder specificering. „Dat is z fundamenteel fout.”

Recent voorbeeld is een wetsvoorstel van minister Karien van Gennip (Sociale Zaken, CDA) om malafide uitzendbureaus te bestrijden. Ze wil uitzendbureaus verplichten om een certificaat aan te vragen, waarvoor zij aantoonbaar aan allerlei normen moeten voldoen.

Deze wet heeft „een begrijpelijk doel”, zegt Wolfsen. Maar de wetsartikelen over het gebruik van persoonsgegevens zijn in strijd met Europese grondrechten, zoals uitgewerkt in de Algemene verordening gegevensbescherming (AVG).
*
Bezwaar tegen uitzendwet*

Volgens het wetsvoorstel van Van Gennip mogen het ministerie van Sociale Zaken, de Arbeidsinspectie en een aantal andere instanties „alle gegevens en inlichtingen” met elkaar delen die „noodzakelijk” zijn bij het toezicht op de uitzendbranche – een formulering die ook al in eerdere arbeidswetten stond, en waartegen de AP al vaker vergeefs bezwaar maakte.

Het is onduidelijk welke impact dit wetsartikel daadwerkelijk zou hebben op de privacy van individuele uitzendkrachten, uitzendbazen en hun klanten. Maar dat is precies het probleem, zegt Wolfsen. „Mensen moeten weten waar ze aan toe zijn. Dat gaat hier ernstig mis.”

Dinsdag publiceerde de AP haar negatieve advies over de certificeringswet voor uitzendbureaus. Van Gennip heeft het al eerder ontvangen, maar wil er nog niet inhoudelijk op reageren, laat haar woordvoerder weten. Pas als ook de Raad van State geadviseerd heeft, waar de concept-wet nu ligt, maakt de minister een nieuwe versie van het wetsvoorstel bekend, en wordt zichtbaar welke aanpassingen er zijn doorgevoerd. 
*
Onschuldige burgers*

De tekortkomingen in de nieuwe uitzendwet zijn „exemplarisch”, volgens Wolfsen. „We komen dit helaas veel vaker tegen.”

Een jaar geleden adviseerde de AP de Eerste Kamer om de Wet gegevensverwerking door samenwerkingsverbanden (WGS) niet aan te nemen, omdat die tot „massasurveillance” kon leiden. Via deze wet zouden politie, OM, zorginstanties en banken zeer gevoelige informatie over burgers kunnen uitwisselen, zonder dat er sprake hoefde te zijn van een onregelmatigheid.

Onschuldige burgers zouden zo op ‘zwarte lijsten’ terecht kunnen komen
Onschuldige burgers zouden zo op ‘zwarte lijsten’ terecht kunnen komen, vreesde de AP, zoals ook gebeurde in de Toeslagenaffaire bij de Belastingdienst. Dit wetsvoorstel ligt nog steeds in de Eerste Kamer.

Ministeries houden bij het schrijven van de wetsvoorstellen onvoldoende rekening met hogere Europese privacywetgeving, zegt Wolfsen, die al sinds 2009 geldt. Ambtenaren toetsen vooral of een wet niet in strijd is met de Nederlandse grondwet, vermoedt hij, en vergeten het Europese recht. Ook al weegt dat juridisch zwaarder dan de Nederlandse grondwet. „De Europese rechtsorde gaat altijd voor.”

Soms formuleren ambtenaren de passages over privacy in wetten bewust vaag, denkt Wolfsen. Zodat ze de uitvoerende ambtenaren niet te veel beperken in hun werk, bijvoorbeeld bij het bestrijden van criminaliteit, fraude en misstanden. „Hier zit een nobel motief achter”, zegt Wolfsen, maar het mag niet. „En je moet het ook niet willen.”

De AP zal wetsvoorstellen vanaf volgend jaar nog strenger controleren, en harder optreden als een gegevensuitwisseling niet mag. In dat geval zal de AP de uitwisseling van informatie „stilleggen”, zegt Wolfsen, wat erop neerkomt dat er tijdelijk helemaal geen persoonsgegevens uitgewisseld mogen worden. Als de betrokken organisaties er dan toch mee doorgaan, riskeren ze een boete van de AP. Wolfsen: „Wij zullen scherper worden.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/20...ellen-a4152138

----------

